# OFFICIAL UKM 12 WEEK CHALLENGE THREAD



## FelonE1

Right so here we are ladies and gents,I'm putting this up now to give you time to take your before pics.

Remember this is for fun and motivation,although @Lorian @BespokeSupps and @myprotein.co.uk have very kindly said they put up some things for the winner so go for it people.

Start Date-Monday 29th Feb 2016.

*THE RULES*

*Stats to be posted.......Gender/Height(in ft/inches)/Weight(in lbs)/Goal(bulking or cutting fat)

*Colour pictures only

*Before pics to be put up by Monday 29th February

*Before picture and after picture must be taken in the same place with the same lighting with no filters used

*Before picture must be holding a piece of paper saying 'UKM' and the date

*Anyone who doesn't post their before pic by the start date (Monday 29th Feb) will not be participating.

*People can post up their diet/training etc in the Official thread if they want.

*Progress pictures and weight to be posted up weekly.

*Please keep this thread about this topic,thank you

@Lorian if you could make this a sticky or something that'd be great.

My first post will show you how to take pics etc

The prizes so far are........ @myprotein.co.uk have said they will give £100 store credit to the top 3 transformations (nice work mp). @BespokeSupps are giving £50 store credit to the top 3 transformations. Great prizes and some great motivation.

Entrants.......... @irlkev @mcrewe123 @nitrogen @thelockman @mrwright @ellisrimmer @Ares @Frandeman @Plate @sh4n3 @CandleLitDesert @sammym @MissMartinez @herc @Keeks @safc49 @Nu-Labz @wardz @RepsForJesus @Goranchero @Flaxmans @GaryMatt @andyboro @Hellrazer @dopper @BestBefore1989

@SwollNP @Gary29 @Garage Dweller @Flipper @thelockman @Peasnall @andyboro @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1

Height 5ft 11

Weight 92kg(203lbs)

Goal-Bulk









safc49

height: 6 foot

weight: 226lbs

**EDIT** as if it's not obvious but my goal is to lose fat. If I get to within 10lbs of 200lbs in 12 weeks I'll be happy. Ideally I'd like to hit 200lbs

















BestBefore1989

I'm 53 years young, I'm 5 ft 11 inches tall

Weight is 218 pounds

Body fat 31% according to my bathroom scales

I have been trying to cut body fat since 10/01/16

I will have to finish a couple of days earlier than everyone else as I go away on 21st of May but 2 days wont make much difference

My current weight as posted in my journal





































Goranchero

Gender: Man
Age: 35
Height: 196 cm (6 ft 5)
Weight: 108,5 kg (239 lbs / 17 st 1 lb)
Goal: Maintain muscle mass and health. Last day of a prohormone cycle and starting PCT. I will probably switch to a cutting cycle once my PCT is done and my liver has had enough rest. Timing all wrong, but all the more fun.





































mrwright

Age: 26

Height: 6 foot ish

Weight: 225lbs/102kg/16 stone

Goal: Cut

Age: 26

Height: 6 foot ish

Weight: 225lbs/102kg/16 stone

Goal: Cut














































FuqOutDaWhey

5ft 11, 169.6 lbs, 30 years old, pale, hairy, skinny fat SOB.

Goal to get to lean for a decent base to bulk properly from.

Changes are going to be made over next 3 months tho so let's do this!





































sh4n3

34 years old

175 lbs /12.5 stone

Lean up add a bit of muscle





































SwollNP

21 years old

103.8kg / 229lbs

Goal: cutting

Working with will Griffiths as of last week with the goal of competing in the Cumbria classic in June










Keeks

Current weight - 124.3lbs

Height - 5ft 2

Goal - Competing in 12 weeks so I'm cutting




























irlkev

46 years young. 210 LBS. 22% bodyfat.

Training 4 or 5 times a week and shocked at how i look in the photos.

Goal is to get down to 15-16% bodyfat.










Flaxmans

Age : 29

weight : 176

height : 5"11

goal : lose fat












































MissMartinez

Female

5'6

160lbs

goal to cut












































wardz

33 years old

5ft 6inch

171lbs / 12.3st / 77.5k /

goal: 4 week cut then looking to add lean muscle for the summer














































Ares

Height: 5'11"
Weight: 201lb
Goal: Cut




























Nu-Labz

Weight : 96.4kg

bf : 10.4% ( according to calipers )

height 5ft 7

age : 27 years young

goal is to shred up with minimal muscle loss





































Gary29

Gender: bi

Age: 34

Weight: 90kg or 198lb

Height: 6ft3

Goal: Cut





































Garage Dweller

Male

24 (25 by the end of this)

6 foot

16st / 224lb

Aim is to significantly reduce body fat - since moving out just over 6 months ago I've hardly trained and eaten like crap...as reflected in the pics :-/ Hoping this can give me the motivation to get back on track.





































Flipper

Height: 6ft 1"

weight: 17st 1lb (239lb)

Goal: cut.

Holiday coming up just at the end of the comp, so last pictures for me will have to be 21st or 22nd may.





































Plate

Height: a whopping 5ft 7"

weight: a whopping 11st 4lbs

goal: cut/maintain or even add mass, what's there anyways





































nitrogen

Male (42)

Height 5ft 6

Weight 183.4 (83 kg)

body fat %= Jabba the Hutt

Goal- get in shape/condition/lose dad bod look





































dopper

male, 30, 6ft, 15 stone. Various reasons (illness / injury)




























CandleLitDesert

23 years old

5'10

90kg





































sammym





































mrcrewe123

6'4"

202lb

About 17% ish ( guess )

goal: mini cut and lean bulk ( recomp ) and gain some legs





































herc

Age: 29

Height: 5ft 9

Weight: 87kg










Frandeman

98kg 6ft tall

Plan to look lean for the beach










ellisrimmer

6ft 225lbs male. Cutting. Let's get serious





































GaryMatt

5'6

188lbs

36 yrs old

12-13%

192 lbs at 5-6% for comp.

Need to get my arms a lot bigger





































thelockman

age 40

5''7

269lbs

Fat loss





































RepsForJesus

Age: 29

Height: 5ft 10"

Weight: 18st 1

Goal: Weight loss





































Hellrazer

Weight: 93k

Goal: Bulk, loose some podge!




























Peasnall





































andyboro

5ft10, 220lbs (15st10) and I'm 36

Looking to drop as much bodyfat as possible


----------



## barsnack

im in...But I'll get photo's and my measurements taken on Sunday and post on Monday (will start my cut then)...whats the prizes? wanna know what im winning in 12 weeks time


----------



## FelonE1

DLTBB said:


> The only issue is that I feel like the people who are out of shape and look like s**t currently have the upper hand in this competition.


 It's mostly to help motivate people mate


----------



## RepsForJesus

DLTBB said:


> The only issue is that I feel like the people who are out of shape and look like s**t currently have the upper hand in this competition.


 Can't all look like some shredded bronzed Adonis, i've put a lot of money into looking this s**t


----------



## FelonE1

barsnack said:


> im in...But I'll get photo's and my measurements taken on Sunday and post on Monday (will start my cut then)...whats the prizes? wanna know what im winning in 12 weeks time


 That's cool. I don't know myself yet mate. Maybe they could shed some light on it

@Lorian @BespokeSupps what are you puting up please?


----------



## 2o16

DLTBB said:


> The only issue is that I feel like the people who are out of shape and look like s**t currently have the upper hand in this competition.


 No worries mate I'll teach you how to look awful


----------



## RepsForJesus

Good man @FelonE, i'll take pics and measurements sunday but will need to post monday morning...


----------



## FelonE1

RepsForJesus said:


> Good man @FelonE, i'll take pics and measurements sunday but will need to post monday morning...


 That's ok mate


----------



## nitrogen

I have not trained consistently since summer 2009 so really out of shape.

Suppose I enter it would motivate me to get back to shape ( not competition level).


----------



## Mingster

Thread pinned for posterity.


----------



## Flaxmans

Iv already dropped about roughly 10lbs ffs. Started dieting the day after talk of this challenge. Oh well


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

DLTBB said:


> The only issue is that I feel like the people who are out of shape and look like s**t currently have the upper hand in this competition.


 If you only knew how much beer I had to drink to look like this........ If only everyone had the same focus and commitment as me :whistling:


----------



## Plate

Yeh will post pics and stats Monday too hairy and bloated and pale as fook


----------



## mrwright

Flaxmans said:


> Iv already dropped about roughly 10lbs ffs. Started dieting the day after talk of this challenge. Oh well


 Ive already dropped nearly 10kg!! Bastards lol


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> I have not trained consistently since summer 2009 so really out of shape.
> 
> Suppose I enter it would motivate me to get back to shape ( not competition level).


 All the more reason to get involved mate


----------



## FelonE1

Mingster said:


> Thread pinned for posterity.


 Thank you


----------



## Fluke82

When's it to? My hols is 10 April...so started cut two weeks ago (can't get a fat bloated pic  )


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

spot saved

all you can eat buffet tomorrow so pics will be afterwards obv :thumb


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> It's mostly to help motivate people mate


 In Before, I do look like a 'dad bod' atm.


----------



## AestheticManlet

Eat whatever sh!t you want, wash it down with a good few litres of diet pop and do a few mins of cardio after, then your before pic comes  .

Sounds like a good idea though to get people motivated. I'd join but I still got another 8 weeks or so of cruising before my cut begins  .


----------



## FelonE1

Drogon said:


> When's it to? My hols is 10 April...so started cut two weeks ago (can't get a fat bloated pic  )


 23rd May mate


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> In Before, I do look like a 'dad bod' atm.


 Lol don't worry mate,can make an even better change then


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> spot saved
> 
> all you can eat buffet tomorrow so pics will be afterwards obv :thumb


 Haha


----------



## banzi

DLTBB said:


> The only issue is that I feel like the people who are out of shape and look like s**t currently have the upper hand in this competition.


 thats not an issue, thats the whole point.

If you are in shape the only way you can do the best is eat yourself out of condition and transform into a blob.


----------



## Flaxmans

mrwright said:


> Ive already dropped nearly 10kg!! Bastards lol


 But I probably looked worse than u 10kgs ago still


----------



## BoomTime

FelonE said:


> Right so here we are ladies and gents,I'm putting this up now to give you time to take your before pics.
> 
> Remember this is for fun and motivation,although @Lorian and @BespokeSupps have very kindly said they put up some things for the winner so go for it people.
> 
> Start Date-Monday 29th Feb 2016.
> 
> *THE RULES*
> 
> *Stats to be posted.......Gender/Height(in ft/inches)/Weight(in lbs)/Goal(bulking or cutting fat)
> 
> *Colour pictures only
> 
> *Before pics to be put up by Sunday 29th February
> 
> *Before picture and after picture must be taken in the same place with the same lighting with no filters used
> 
> *Before picture must be holding a piece of paper saying 'UKM' and the date
> 
> *Anyone who doesn't post their before pic by the start date (Monday 29th Feb) will not be participating.
> 
> *People can post up their diet/training etc in the Official thread if they want.
> 
> *Progress pictures and weight to be posted up weekly.
> 
> *Please keep this thread about this topic,thank you
> 
> @Lorian if you could make this a sticky or something that'd be great.
> 
> My first post will show you how to take pics etc
> 
> Entrants.......... @nitrogen @thelockman @Prince Adam @mrwright @superdrol @ellisrimmer @Jatin Bhatia @lancsbenny @Major Eyeswater @AgoSte @Ares @banzi @FuqOutDaWhey @Mark2021 @Frandeman @BTS93 @Test-e @Skye666 @Plate @Heavyassweights @sh4n3 @CandleLitDesert @sammym @MissMartinez @herc @Keeks @Drogon @Stephen9069 @Nu-Labz @wardz @RepsForJesus @Goranchero @Flaxmans @GaryMatt @Janelle @andyboro @Hellrazer @dopper @2016


 Sunday is the 28th mate, Monday is 29th.


----------



## zak007

I'll join in and add pics on sunday when i've junked :lol:


----------



## Ares




----------



## Lorian

FelonE said:


> That's cool. I don't know myself yet mate. Maybe they could shed some light on it
> 
> @Lorian @BespokeSupps what are you puting up please?


 @BespokeSupps will update soon.

I'll also be blagging some stuff from a few other sources. Depending on how many people enter I'm thinking multiple prizes so that a range of people benefit, not just 1 'winner'..

For example, Best Fat Loss, Best Gain, Most Inspirational etc..


----------



## FelonE1

Lorian said:


> @BespokeSupps will update soon.
> 
> I'll also be blagging some stuff from a few other sources. Depending on how many people enter I'm thinking multiple prizes so that a range of people benefit, not just 1 'winner'..
> 
> For example, Best Fat Loss, Best Gain, Most Inspirational etc..


 Great idea :thumb:


----------



## BespokeSupps

FelonE said:


> Great idea :thumb:


 We will be giving away £50 in store credit to the three most impressive transformations! Store credit can be used for absolutely anything on our website and can be used alongside coupon codes etc!

Good luck everyone!

:thumb


----------



## RexEverthing

safc49 said:


> If you only knew how much beer I had to drink to look like this........ If only everyone had the same focus and commitment as me :whistling:


 We know how much - 60 per week at last count :beer:


----------



## Frandeman

DLTBB said:


> The only issue is that I feel like the people who are out of shape and look like s**t currently have the upper hand in this competition.


 You can try to get taller :thumb


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

RexEverthing said:


> We know how much - 60 per week at last count :beer:


 Memory like an elephant ya cvnt ye :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## mrwright

Lorian said:


> @BespokeSupps will update soon.
> 
> I'll also be blagging some stuff from a few other sources. Depending on how many people enter I'm thinking multiple prizes so that a range of people benefit, not just 1 'winner'..
> 
> For example, Best Fat Loss, Best Gain, Most Inspirational etc..


 Sources eh? Tren?


----------



## FelonE1

BespokeSupps said:


> We will be giving away £50 in store credit to the three most impressive transformations! Store credit can be used for absolutely anything on our website and can be used alongside coupon codes etc!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> :thumb


 Nice


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Fcuk it, count me in. Might post my pictures tomorrow if that's OK? May not get the chance on Sunday. I'll be trying to do them myself, feel like a d1ck asking the wife lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Do legs need to be shown? I've tattoos that may be a dead give away on 1 leg


----------



## Skye666

I'm pulling out


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Brb getting a few of these


----------



## Plate

Skye666 said:


> I'm pulling out


 Thats what he said


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> spot saved
> 
> all you can eat buffet tomorrow so pics will be afterwards obv :thumb


 sounds like everyday for me. Just ordered a mixed chicken and lamb shish and already had cookies.


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> I'm pulling out


 how many times have you heard that?


----------



## nitrogen

Plate said:


> Thats what he said


 Too much crunchy peanut butter on the knob.

@Skye666 ?


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Brb getting a few of these
> 
> View attachment 121699


 f**k me what's your post code?


----------



## Skye666

Plate said:


> Thats what he said


 :thumb: all day long....boring innit.!


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> how many times have you heard that?


 Like I just said


----------



## Skye666

nitrogen said:


> Too much crunchy peanut butter on the knob.
> 
> @Skye666 ?


 Lol..yep and now I feel too fat to do this mehhhhh


----------



## Jaam

This is great idea...but since I'm one of the ones that is badly outa shape I won't post the now...I'm gona take pics...dates etc and do it for next four weeks...and every week until I get goal weight but will follow this with intrest...best of luck


----------



## banzi

Skye666 said:


> Lol..yep and now I feel too fat to do this mehhhhh


 if you are fat you make a better transformation.


----------



## nitrogen

Skye666 said:


> Lol..yep and now I feel too fat to do this mehhhhh


 I bet you're not, just what you see in the mirror


----------



## FelonE1

safc49 said:


> Do legs need to be shown? I've tattoos that may be a dead give away on 1 leg


 Not in that case no


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> if you are fat you make a better transformation.


 Exactly


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> I'm pulling out


 Why?


----------



## Skye666

banzi said:


> if you are fat you make a better transformation.


 Nah im not fat just messing. I have no goals so I can't be assed really..


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Why?


 As wht I said to bonzo


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> As wht I said to bonzo


 Too fat?

Edit-No goals


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Too fat?


 No...just that I have no goals....I don't wanna bulk I don't wanna diet I'm quite lean already ( but not muscular) so I don't really have anything to aim for


----------



## FelonE1

Skye666 said:


> No...just that I have no goals....I don't wanna bulk I don't wanna diet I'm quite lean already ( but not muscular) so I don't really have anything to aim for


 Ok cool. Bye


----------



## Skye666

FelonE said:


> Ok cool. Bye


 No need really


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Jaam said:


> This is great idea...but since I'm one of the ones that is badly outa shape I won't post the now...I'm gona take pics...dates etc and do it for next four weeks...and every week until I get goal weight but will follow this with intrest...best of luck


 I look like s**t but this is transformation contest not about who looks best at the end


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I look like s**t but this is transformation contest not about who looks best at the end


 Exactly is an individual transformation challenge.......your only opposition is yourself.

You don't have to be in the best shape at the end,you just have to of made a good change from where YOU started.


----------



## Plate

Jaam said:


> This is great idea...but since I'm one of the ones that is badly outa shape I won't post the now...I'm gona take pics...dates etc and do it for next four weeks...and every week until I get goal weight but will follow this with intrest...best of luck


 Yeh as said I wouldn't worry you may aswell get them out from the beginning.. For the lads


----------



## Ares

"I'd join in with this shape up contest but I'm out of shape."


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> "I'd join in with this shape up contest but I'm out of shape."


 Lol think some people are missing the point of a transformation challenge


----------



## vetran

@ felonE are you going to an announce the winner on likes on final pics or have you got a judge sorted ? Great idea btw :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

vetran said:


> @ felonE are you going to an announce the winner on likes on final pics or have you got a judge sorted ? Great idea btw :thumbup1:


 Not entirely sure yet. Maybe let the mods decide or like you said do a like vote


----------



## Goranchero

Might get a bit hard to track with the whole contest wrapped in a single thread. If its not too late, it might be worth to consider a separate sub-forum for the duration of the contest with individual threads for every contestant. Everybody needs to make at least 13 posts with pictures over the next 12 weeks, multiply that with the number of contestants, add comments, and replies to comments and you got yourself a mega-thread and a big mess.

Other than this, ok to do pictures tommorrow then?


----------



## FelonE1

Goranchero said:


> Might get a bit hard to track with the whole contest wrapped in a single thread. If its not too late, it might be worth to consider a separate sub-forum for the duration of the contest with individual threads for every contestant. Everybody needs to make at least 13 posts with pictures over the next 12 weeks, multiply that with the number of contestants, add comments, and replies to comments and you got yourself a mega-thread and a big mess.
> 
> Other than this, ok to do pictures tommorrow then?


 Easier to keep it all together tbh mate.

Yeah tomorrow is fine.


----------



## Flipper

Quite tempted to join in on this. Got a holiday to look half decent for and I'm way out of shape atm from holidays last year and everything else.


----------



## Hellrazer

DLTBB said:


> The only issue is that I feel like the people who are out of shape and look like s**t currently have the upper hand in this competition.


 And have to go through the embarrassment of looking like s**t and shouldn't be on here entering this lol but im in for the motivation to get some s**t done. Take the piss rip the s**t, but this out of shape looking like s**t individual will crack on. And if I end up with something better than you at the end dry your eyes, all about the learning process and making some changes either way


----------



## ellisrimmer

Thank god this is starting this weekend


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> *Before picture and after picture must be taken* in the same place *with the same lighting with no filters used


 We're hopefully moving a house soon so this part won't be possible for me.


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> We're hopefully moving a house soon so this part won't be possible for me.


 Moving a house? Sounds like hard work lol. No worries mate just try and get it in similar light.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

nitrogen said:


> We're hopefully moving a house soon so this part won't be possible for me.


 You will have to ask the new owners


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> Moving a house? Sounds like hard work lol. No worries mate just try and get it in similar light.


 I'm also moving house to a fully professional photo study lol


----------



## Frandeman

BespokeSupps said:


> We will be giving away £50 in store credit to the three most impressive transformations! Store credit can be used for absolutely anything on our website and can be used alongside coupon codes etc!
> 
> Good luck everyone!
> 
> :thumb


 Just for this

I'll buy my whey protein and any other suplements I need from you :thumb

Pay day was yesterday

Any nice offers in whey?


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> You will have to ask the new owners


 *I *will be *the new owner!*

Get the fuqoutda'ere...


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Moving a house? Sounds like hard work lol. No worries mate just try and get it in similar light.


 :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I'm also moving house to a fully professional photo study lol


 You need all the help you can get mate


----------



## Tren's physique

nitrogen said:


> We're hopefully moving a house soon so this part won't be possible for me.


 Get in your old house at the end of the contest, no matter what


----------



## Janelle

I have not been to gym this week, fell of the wagon. I have put way too much weight on so the photo session will be interesting :huh:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> You need all the help you can get mate


 No doubt haha


----------



## FelonE1

Tren's physique said:


> Get in your old house at the end of the contest, no matter what


 When the Police arrive explain the situation and give them my number so I can verify the importance of the matter.


----------



## FelonE1

Janelle said:


> I have not been to gym this week, fell of the wagon. I have put way too much weight on so the photo session will be interesting :huh:


 Even better for a transformation mate.


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> No doubt haha


 Lol I'm only messing mate


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Moving a house? Sounds like hard work lol. No worries mate just try and get it in similar light.


 :thumb:


----------



## nitrogen

Tren's physique said:


> Get in your old house at the end of the contest, no matter what


 fu**ing brilliant, can you visualise it.

" Hiya, I used to occupy this property. Can I please use your living room to have a pic taken. I'll be two secs, oh could you oil me up pleeease"


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> fu**ing brilliant, can you visualise it.
> 
> " Hiya, I used to occupy this property. Can I please use your living room to have a pic taken. I'll be two secs"
> 
> View attachment 121746


 "And I'll be back every week for the next 11 weeks"


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> "And I'll be back every week for the next 11 weeks"


 Oh s**t I forgot about it. Don't worry mate I still have the spare key ha ha


----------



## nitrogen

Tren's physique said:


> Get in your old house at the end of the contest, no matter what


 Funniest advice I've heard in a long time :lol: :thumb:


----------



## DLTBB

I'll throw any free s**t I get and don't use up until the end of the competition in the prize pool, I've already got some bits at home that I'm not gonna use, I'll list what I've got when I get in later.


----------



## SwollNP

Can anyone enter this?

May give it a bash


----------



## FelonE1

DLTBB said:


> I'll throw any free s**t I get and don't use up until the end of the competition in the prize pool, I've already got some bits at home that I'm not gonna use, I'll list what I've got when I get in later.


 Nice one mate


----------



## FelonE1

SwollNP said:


> Can anyone enter this?
> 
> May give it a bash


 Yes mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

nitrogen said:


> fu**ing brilliant, can you visualise it.
> 
> " Hiya, I used to occupy this property. Can I please use your living room to have a pic taken. I'll be two secs, oh could you oil me up pleeease"
> 
> View attachment 121746


 How you find my after pic already? :confused1:


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How you find my after pic already? :confused1:


 I found it in London Victoria Men's wc


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

height: 6 foot

weight: 226lbs

**EDIT** as if it's not obvious but my goal is to lose fat. If I get to within 10lbs of 200lbs in 12 weeks I'll be happy. Ideally I'd like to hit 200lbs

For my reference only

Miscalculated starting weight

231 (16st 5lbs)

234 +3lbs (16st 7lbs)

231.5 - 2.5lbs (16st 5lbs)

234 +2.5lbs (16 st 7lbs)

View attachment 121760


View attachment 121762


----------



## BestBefore1989

I'm 53 years young, I'm 5 ft 11 inches tall

Weight is 218 pounds

Body fat 31% according to my bathroom scales

I have been trying to cut body fat since 10/01/16

I will have to finish a couple of days earlier than everyone else as I go away on 21st of May but 2 days wont make much difference

My current weight as posted in my journal

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/140135-old-dog-new-tricks/?do=embed&page=217

is









My starting photos, just taken by my totality disinterested wife are;


----------



## mrwright

Pics taken

Looking fat skinny and s**t

Pics taken again because i forgot the UKM sign like a dick

Will upload at some point


----------



## BestBefore1989

@FelonE was todays newspaper OK? or do you want it taken again with UKM written on a bit of paper?


----------



## FelonE1

safc49 said:


> height: 6 foot
> 
> weight: 226lbs
> 
> View attachment 121760
> 
> 
> View attachment 121762


 Nice one mate


----------



## FelonE1

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm 53 years young, I'm 5 ft 11 inches tall
> 
> Weight is 218 pounds
> 
> Body fat 31% according to my bathroom scales
> 
> I have been trying to cut body fat since 10/01/16
> 
> I will have to finish a couple of days earlier than everyone else as I go away on 21st of May but 2 days wont make much difference
> 
> My current weight as posted in my journal
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/140135-old-dog-new-tricks/?do=embed&page=217
> 
> is
> 
> 
> View attachment 121765
> 
> 
> My starting photos, just taken by my totality disinterested wife are;
> 
> View attachment 121768
> 
> 
> View attachment 121769
> 
> 
> View attachment 121770
> 
> 
> View attachment 121771


 Nice one mate


----------



## FelonE1

BestBefore1989 said:


> @FelonE was todays newspaper OK? or do you want it taken again with UKM written on a bit of paper?


 Yep fine :thumb:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

BestBefore1989 said:


> I'm 53 years young, I'm 5 ft 11 inches tall
> 
> Weight is 218 pounds
> 
> Body fat 31% according to my bathroom scales
> 
> I have been trying to cut body fat since 10/01/16
> 
> I will have to finish a couple of days earlier than everyone else as I go away on 21st of May but 2 days wont make much difference
> 
> My current weight as posted in my journal
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/140135-old-dog-new-tricks/?do=embed&page=217
> 
> is
> 
> 
> View attachment 121765
> 
> 
> My starting photos, just taken by my totality disinterested wife are;
> 
> View attachment 121768
> 
> 
> View attachment 121769
> 
> 
> View attachment 121770
> 
> 
> View attachment 121771


 Looking muscular mate, nice bi's :thumbup1: been a long long time since I've been in your journal. At least now I'll keep an updated eye on your progress here


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> I think pics every week might be a bit much but to see genuine transformations, maybe push it every 2 weeks or more...


 A lot can happen in a week Miss M


----------



## mrwright

Look a right gynotastic never lifted fat fck on my pics!


----------



## FelonE1

mrwright said:


> Look a right gynotastic never lifted fat fck on my pics!


 Stop crying and put em up lol doesn't matter what you look like mate


----------



## Goranchero

The Fat Lion in Winter

Gender: Man
Age: 35
Height: 196 cm (6 ft 5)
Weight: 108,5 kg (239 lbs / 17 st 1 lb)
Goal: Maintain muscle mass and health. Last day of a prohormone cycle and starting PCT. I will probably switch to a cutting cycle once my PCT is done and my liver has had enough rest. Timing all wrong, but all the more fun.

















View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> Stop crying and put em up lol doesn't matter what you look like mate


 just wiping away the tears and uploading now dick sniffer


----------



## mrwright

Gender: Male

Age: 26

Height: 6 foot ish

Weight: 225lbs/102kg/16 stone

Goal: Cut


----------



## Plate

Goranchero said:


> The Fat Lion in Winter
> 
> Gender: Man
> Age: 35
> Height: 196 cm (6 ft 5)
> Weight: 108,5 kg (239 lbs / 17 st 1 lb)
> Goal: Maintain muscle mass and health. Last day of a prohormone cycle and starting PCT. I will probably switch to a cutting cycle once my PCT is done and my liver has had enough rest. Timing all wrong, but all the more fun.
> 
> View attachment 121796
> 
> 
> View attachment 121797
> 
> 
> View attachment 121798
> 
> 
> View attachment 121799


 I wouldnt even bother doing a pct


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Plate said:


> I wouldnt even bother doing a pct


 Yeah he's getting arrested anyway for stripping in the gym lol


----------



## FelonE1

Good job getting the pics up people :thumb:


----------



## wardz

Just got my misses to take some pictures to test the lighting as is pretty dark in my house. I've never seen pictures of my body this way, can totally tell which is my w4nking arm that's for sure! I knew I had muscle imbalances just didn't realise it was so drastic


----------



## Plate

safc49 said:


> Yeah he's getting arrested anyway for stripping in the gym lol


 Especially in a kids gym, seen the size of the equipment up to him lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

5ft 11, 169.6 lbs, 30 years old, pale, hairy, skinny fat SOB.

Goal to get to lean for a decent base to bulk properly from.

Changes are going to be made over next 3 months tho so let's do this!


----------



## mrwright

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 5ft 11, 169.6 lbs, pale, hairy, skinny fat SOB.
> 
> Goal to get to lean for a decent base to bulk properly from.
> 
> Changes are going to be made over next 3 months tho so let's do this!
> 
> View attachment 121829
> 
> 
> View attachment 121830
> 
> 
> View attachment 121831
> 
> 
> View attachment 121832


 Genuinly thought you were wearing a massive hat at first


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mrwright said:


> Genuinly thought you were wearing a massive hat at first


 Maybe I am :lol:


----------



## sh4n3

34 years old

175 lbs /12.5 stone

Lean up add a bit of muscle


----------



## SwollNP

Male

21 years old

103.8kg / 229lbs

Goal: cutting

Working with will Griffiths as of last week with the goal of competing in the Cumbria classic in June

#quads4dayz


----------



## Keeks

@FelonE I'm struggling with getting pictures. I've taken some in a mirror showing front and back but they're not quite the same as the others.

Can I still go ahead with those if mine are the same every week?


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> @FelonE I'm struggling with getting pictures. I've taken some in a mirror showing front and back but they're not quite the same as the others.
> 
> Can I still go ahead with those if mine are the same every week?


 Yep


----------



## FelonE1

Right,as @MissMartinez said it'd be a lot easier to compare pics if they were all together so I've just edited my 2nd post and that's where the pics will be put. Also you can take pics every 2 weeks instead of week.


----------



## Keeks

Current weight - 124.3lbs

Height - 5ft 2

Goal - Competing in 12 weeks so I'm cutting.


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Reserved post


 I've already put them in the 2nd post


----------



## irlkev

46 years old.

5' 11"

210lb.

22% bodyfat.

Training 4 or 5 times a week. But shocked at how poor I look for amount of time spent in gym and thinking about it. Hopefully this is a catalyst. Looking to get bodyfat down to 15 or 16% by end of this.


----------



## FelonE1

irlkev said:


> 46 years old.
> 
> 5' 11"
> 
> 210lb.
> 
> 22% bodyfat.
> 
> Training 4 or 5 times a week. But shocked at how poor I look for amount of time spent in gym and thinking about it. Hopefully this is a catalyst. Looking to get bodyfat down to 15 or 16% by end of this.


 Pics mate?

Edit-Just seen them and added them


----------



## irlkev

re done it now


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

@keeks wins the Internet :lol:


----------



## Flaxmans

What app do you use to blur out your face? I'm s**t with technology?


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flaxmans said:


> What app do you use to blur out your face? I'm s**t with technology?


 I just used paint that comes with windows


----------



## Flaxmans

safc49 said:


> I just used paint that comes with windows


 I'm doin it on my iPhone. Not sure if that still applies. Found some website to alter them. I really need to get with the times :lol:


----------



## Flaxmans

Age : 29

weight : 176

height : 5"11

goal : lose fat


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Flaxmans said:


> Age : 29
> 
> weight : 176
> 
> height : 5"11
> 
> goal : lose fat
> 
> View attachment 121864
> 
> 
> View attachment 121865
> 
> 
> View attachment 121866
> 
> 
> View attachment 121867
> 
> 
> View attachment 121868


 Tell Jo Jo I could use some milk and eggs

Cheers matey


----------



## Garage Dweller

Defo up for this, should be just what I need to help me get my act together after an injury and moving into my own house...

Will sort pics by tea time.


----------



## wardz

33 years old

5ft 6inch

171lbs / 12.3st / 77.5k /

goal: 4 week cut then looking to add lean muscle for the summer.

sorry guys as I got my picture took at the gym I totally forgot about the paper crack I can do one at home if necessary!


----------



## dt36

Good luck to all of you doing this challenge.

Hope you all do well and reach your target goals. :thumb:


----------



## Ares

Gender: Yes
Height: 5'11"
Weight: 201lb
Goal: Cut




























Hungover as shiiiit

Probably not going to post pics every couple of weeks tbh. I'll add my measurements tomorrow.

Good luck everyone x


----------



## Nu-Labz

Weight : 96.4kg

bf : 10.4% ( according to calipers )

height 5ft 7

age : 27 years young

goal is to shred up with minimal muscle loss


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Nu-Labz said:


> Weight : 96.4kg
> 
> bf : 10.4% ( according to calipers )
> 
> height 5ft 7
> 
> age : 27 years young
> 
> goal is to shred up with minimal muscle loss
> 
> View attachment 121878
> 
> 
> View attachment 121879
> 
> 
> View attachment 121880
> 
> 
> View attachment 121881


 Goal should be to cover that ballbag with your own pants lol


----------



## Nu-Labz

safc49 said:


> Goal should be to cover that ballbag with your own pants lol


 Haha didn't spot that. Tight squeeze in there


----------



## Gary29

Can I enter as I need a kick up the arse? Shoulder injury is holding me back a bit as I can't do many pressing movements but my goal is to cut to visible abs, whether I can achieve that in 12 weeks I don't know, natty.

Gender: bi

Age: 34

Weight: 90kg or 198lb

Height: 6ft3

Goal: Cut


----------



## mrwright

Gwann people whose doing what drugs?!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

@MissMartinez also winning the Internet haha


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mrwright said:


> Gwann people whose doing what drugs?!


 Creatine Enth and Whey Gainz


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

mrwright said:


> Gwann people whose doing what drugs?!


 Might do 300mg test E a week. I've some left, either 250/300mg per ml but no job to buy more. Should hopefully have a job though before it runs out so debating

I also have some yellow magic. It's still too warm for me to use but seeing as I don't have to go to work I might start that too. Also t3 in the drawer


----------



## Garage Dweller

Male

24 (25 by the end of this)

6 foot

16st / 224lb

Aim is to significantly reduce body fat - since moving out just over 6 months ago I've hardly trained and eaten like crap...as reflected in the pics :-/ Hoping this can give me the motivation to get back on track.

View attachment IMG_0521.JPG


View attachment IMG_0522.PNG


View attachment IMG_0515.JPG


View attachment IMG_0514.JPG


----------



## mrwright

safc49 said:


> Might do 300mg test E a week. I've some left, either 250/300mg per ml but no job to buy more. Should hopefully have a job though before it runs out so debating
> 
> I also have some yellow magic. It's still too warm for me to use but seeing as I don't have to go to work I might start that too. Also t3 in the drawer


 If your cutting just buy less food an save up the money each shop an put it to gear! Lol


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

mrwright said:


> If your cutting just buy less food an save up the money each shop an put it to gear! Lol


 To be honest most of my calories have been coming from beer and crap so was thinking the money saved on beer would get me more test anyway lol


----------



## Keeks

MissMartinez said:


> Was a tough decision putting them up after seeing @Keeks pics lol! I'd be happy with her starting pics


 Lol, cheers.

Looking good anyway, good traps and shoulders, look wicked! :thumbup1:


----------



## Flipper

Height: 6ft 1"

weight: 17st 1lb (239lb)

Goal: cut.

Holiday coming up just at the end of the comp, so last pictures for me will have to be 21st or 22nd may.


----------



## Plate

Height: a whopping 5ft 7"

weight: a whopping 11st 4lbs

goal: cut/maintain or even add mass, what's there anyways


----------



## nitrogen

Male (42)

Height 5ft 6

Weight 183.4 (83 kg)

body fat %= Jabba the Hutt

Goal- get in shape/condition/lose dad bod look

View attachment SAM_0576.JPG


View attachment SAM_0586.JPG


View attachment SAM_0579.JPG


View attachment SAM_0585.JPG


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

nitrogen said:


> Height 5ft 6
> 
> Weight 183.4 (83 kg)
> 
> body fat %= Jabba the Hutt
> 
> Goal- get in shape/condition/lose dad bod look
> 
> View attachment 121914
> 
> 
> View attachment 121915
> 
> 
> View attachment 121916
> 
> 
> View attachment 121917


 Who needs an app haha

#ded


----------



## FelonE1

@Nu-Labz

Was just copying the pics on to the 2nd post and was already chuckling at your pic,then I was like 'wait a minute......what's that?' Honest to god my cheeks are hurting from laughing,your pic had me in fvcking stitches. Showed the Mrs and she laughed and said ffs what are you lot like.

good work Sir


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> Male (42)
> 
> Height 5ft 6
> 
> Weight 183.4 (83 kg)
> 
> body fat %= Jabba the Hutt
> 
> Goal- get in shape/condition/lose dad bod look
> 
> View attachment 121914
> 
> 
> View attachment 121915
> 
> 
> View attachment 121916
> 
> 
> View attachment 121917


 Lool that bag,you lot are creasing me up tonight haha


----------



## dopper

In process of moving house so apologies for rush job.

male, 30, 6ft, 15 stone. Various reasons (illness / injury)


















for not setting foot in the gym for a long time.

Goal is to get back to where I was a few years ago


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Lool that bag,you lot are creasing me up tonight haha


 It still smells of chicken and lamb shish lol


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> @Nu-Labz
> 
> Was just copying the pics on to the 2nd post and was already chuckling at your pic,then I was like 'wait a minute......what's that?' Honest to god my cheeks are hurting from laughing,your pic had me in fvcking stitches. Showed the Mrs and she laughed and said ffs what are you lot like.
> 
> good work Sir


 Lol glad to be of assistance


----------



## mcrewe123

@FelonE is it to late to be added onto this?


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Been eating like a pig all day. Will sort out photo's later.


----------



## FelonE1

mcrewe123 said:


> @FelonE is it to late to be added onto this?


 No mate,crack on


----------



## mcrewe123

FelonE said:


> No mate,crack on


 Sweet il get pics and stats on now mate


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Maleish

23 years old

5'10

90kg

goal: cut cut cut


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Here we go. Apologies for the poor quality. I put my favourite posing thong on, but my macbook didn't like the lighting.

Oh and 12 weeks aims. Less fat more muscle. 12 weeks is long enough to do that I think.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

now to prepare loads of broccoli and chicken for tomorrow lol,

So what is everyones cycles looking like?

i'm still waiting on a delivery  so just 300mg of test until the tren is here next week :thumbup1:


----------



## Peasnall

Any chance I can join in and put pics up before midnight tomorrow? If not no worries


----------



## FelonE1

Peasnall said:


> Any chance I can join in and put pics up before midnight tomorrow? If not no worries


 Yes mate :thumb:


----------



## Peasnall

Cheers il get the wife to take some after work tomorrow. Just about to start a cut so perfect timing


----------



## mcrewe123

6'4"

202lb

About 17% ish ( guess )

goal: mini cut and lean bulk ( recomp ) and gain some legs


----------



## FelonE1

Peasnall said:


> Cheers il get the wife to take some after work tomorrow. Just about to start a cut so perfect timing


 Ideal


----------



## Nu-Labz

sammym said:


> View attachment 121930
> 
> View attachment 121928
> 
> View attachment 121927
> 
> View attachment 121929
> Here we go. Apologies for the poor quality. I put my favourite posing thong on, but my macbook didn't like the lighting.
> 
> Oh and 12 weeks aims. Less fat more muscle. 12 weeks is long enough to do that I think.


 U can join my ballbag crew


----------



## 19072

Name: Herc

Age: 29

Height: 5ft 9

Weight: 87kg

Goal: Cut
View attachment 121938


ps ignore the swollen left arm (tribal tattoo) In the process of getting it removed/coverup - pics taken after laser treatment.


----------



## Frandeman

So here I am 

98kg 6ft tall

Plan to look lean for the beach :thumb


----------



## ellisrimmer

6ft 225lbs male. Cutting. Let's get serious!


----------



## zak007

I've got pics but no date? Am I still good to go?


----------



## GaryMatt

FelonE said:


> Height 5ft 11
> 
> Weight 92kg(203lbs)
> 
> Goal-Bulk
> 
> View attachment 121695
> 
> 
> safc49
> 
> height: 6 foot
> 
> weight: 226lbs
> 
> **EDIT** as if it's not obvious but my goal is to lose fat. If I get to within 10lbs of 200lbs in 12 weeks I'll be happy. Ideally I'd like to hit 200lbs
> 
> 
> 
> BestBefore1989
> 
> I'm 53 years young, I'm 5 ft 11 inches tall
> 
> Weight is 218 pounds
> 
> Body fat 31% according to my bathroom scales
> 
> I have been trying to cut body fat since 10/01/16
> 
> I will have to finish a couple of days earlier than everyone else as I go away on 21st of May but 2 days wont make much difference
> 
> My current weight as posted in my journal
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Goranchero
> 
> Gender: Man
> Age: 35
> Height: 196 cm (6 ft 5)
> Weight: 108,5 kg (239 lbs / 17 st 1 lb)
> Goal: Maintain muscle mass and health. Last day of a prohormone cycle and starting PCT. I will probably switch to a cutting cycle once my PCT is done and my liver has had enough rest. Timing all wrong, but all the more fun.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrwright
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Height: 6 foot ish
> 
> Weight: 225lbs/102kg/16 stone
> 
> Goal: Cut
> 
> Age: 26
> 
> Height: 6 foot ish
> 
> Weight: 225lbs/102kg/16 stone
> 
> Goal: Cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> FuqOutDaWhey
> 
> 5ft 11, 169.6 lbs, 30 years old, pale, hairy, skinny fat SOB.
> 
> Goal to get to lean for a decent base to bulk properly from.
> 
> Changes are going to be made over next 3 months tho so let's do this!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sh4n3
> 
> 34 years old
> 
> 175 lbs /12.5 stone
> 
> Lean up add a bit of muscle
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SwollNP
> 
> 21 years old
> 
> 103.8kg / 229lbs
> 
> Goal: cutting
> 
> Working with will Griffiths as of last week with the goal of competing in the Cumbria classic in June
> 
> 
> 
> Keeks
> 
> Current weight - 124.3lbs
> 
> Height - 5ft 2
> 
> Goal - Competing in 12 weeks so I'm cutting
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> irlkev
> 
> 46 years young. 210 LBS. 22% bodyfat.
> 
> Training 4 or 5 times a week and shocked at how i look in the photos.
> 
> Goal is to get down to 15-16% bodyfat.
> 
> 
> 
> Flaxmans
> 
> Age : 29
> 
> weight : 176
> 
> height : 5"11
> 
> goal : lose fat
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MissMartinez
> 
> Female
> 
> 5'6
> 
> 160lbs
> 
> goal to cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wardz
> 
> 33 years old
> 
> 5ft 6inch
> 
> 171lbs / 12.3st / 77.5k /
> 
> goal: 4 week cut then looking to add lean muscle for the summer
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ares
> 
> Height: 5'11"
> Weight: 201lb
> Goal: Cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nu-Labz
> 
> Weight : 96.4kg
> 
> bf : 10.4% ( according to calipers )
> 
> height 5ft 7
> 
> age : 27 years young
> 
> goal is to shred up with minimal muscle loss
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Gary29
> 
> Gender: bi
> 
> Age: 34
> 
> Weight: 90kg or 198lb
> 
> Height: 6ft3
> 
> Goal: Cut
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Garage Dweller
> 
> Male
> 
> 24 (25 by the end of this)
> 
> 6 foot
> 
> 16st / 224lb
> 
> Aim is to significantly reduce body fat - since moving out just over 6 months ago I've hardly trained and eaten like crap...as reflected in the pics :-/ Hoping this can give me the motivation to get back on track.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Flipper
> 
> Height: 6ft 1"
> 
> weight: 17st 1lb (239lb)
> 
> Goal: cut.
> 
> Holiday coming up just at the end of the comp, so last pictures for me will have to be 21st or 22nd may.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Plate
> 
> Height: a whopping 5ft 7"
> 
> weight: a whopping 11st 4lbs
> 
> goal: cut/maintain or even add mass, what's there anyways
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> nitrogen
> 
> Male (42)
> 
> Height 5ft 6
> 
> Weight 183.4 (83 kg)
> 
> body fat %= Jabba the Hutt
> 
> Goal- get in shape/condition/lose dad bod look
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dopper
> 
> male, 30, 6ft, 15 stone. Various reasons (illness / injury)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> CandleLitDesert
> 
> 23 years old
> 
> 5'10
> 
> 90kg
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> sammym
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> mrcrewe123
> 
> 6'4"
> 
> 202lb
> 
> About 17% ish ( guess )
> 
> goal: mini cut and lean bulk ( recomp ) and gain some legs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> GaryMatt
> 
> 5'6
> 
> 188lbs
> 
> 36 yrs old
> 
> 12-13%
> 
> 192 lbs at 5-6% for comp.
> 
> Need to get my arms a lot bigger


----------



## GaryMatt

:wub: :surrender: :wub:

@MissMartinez and @Keeks

I was all nervous to put picks up. . .


----------



## Janelle

I won't be joining any longer. Internet dropped last night. Computer signed me out of UKM just before and now it won't accept my password on my home computer.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Janelle said:


> I won't be joining any longer. Internet dropped last night. Computer signed me out of UKM just before and now it won't accept my password on my home computer.


 And the dog ate your homework? Lol


----------



## Frandeman

sammym said:


> View attachment 121930
> 
> View attachment 121928
> 
> View attachment 121927
> 
> View attachment 121929
> Here we go. Apologies for the poor quality. I put my favourite posing thong on, but my macbook didn't like the lighting.
> 
> Oh and 12 weeks aims. Less fat more muscle. 12 weeks is long enough to do that I think.


 You need bigger pants mate


----------



## 19072

@FelonE do we make our own journal now?? Or how does it work?


----------



## Jammy Dodger

Frandeman said:


> You need bigger pants mate


 They are size 8's mate. And very stretchy. Surprisingly comfy. She still doesn't know I had em on. She is in for a treat when she goes to wear them all stretched and stinking after being up my bum.


----------



## Ares

GaryMatt said:


> View attachment 121952
> 
> 
> View attachment 121953
> 
> 
> View attachment 121954
> 
> 
> View attachment 121955


 It's a good thing you quoted the main post along with the 4,0000 pictures, otherwise we wouldn't have had any idea what you were talking about :lol:

(looking good btw, minus the awful hat)


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> @FelonE do we make our own journal now?? Or how does it work?


 Up to you mate,if you want to you can or you can post in here


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Up to you mate,if you want to you can or you can post in here


 Going to make my own now lad.


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> Going to make my own now lad.


 :thumb:


----------



## RUDESTEW

good luck guys this looks great nice to see a good cross section of athletes .


----------



## FelonE1

RUDESTEW said:


> good luck guys this looks great nice to see a good cross section of athletes .


 I agree,good to see people getting involved


----------



## FelonE1

Morning all

Well today is the start of this challenge and I'm going to be lowering my workout days from 6 to 4 and lowering volume a bit to bulk.

Chest/tris today


----------



## Ares

Just binned a load of chocolate as my eggs were cooking, having second thoughts already boys :lol:


----------



## mcrewe123

So it begins today!

Low carb for the next 4 weeks, lets see what happens :thumb


----------



## Flaxmans

I think I'm going to need more than 12 weeks :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


----------



## mrwright

Flaxmans said:


> I think I'm going to need more than 12 weeks :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 Or more drugs


----------



## Gary29

Back and bi's tonight

5 x 5 DL's

3 x 10 BB rows

Chins

Might finish off with some curls

10 mins on the heavy bag to finish

Looking forward to seeing everyone making progress, dem community feels.


----------



## Goranchero

Flaxmans said:


> I think I'm going to need more than 12 weeks :whistling: :whistling: :whistling:


 I started out in October 2013, and I'm definitively not going to finish by end of May.  Summer 2020. is mine.


----------



## lukeyybrown1

this thread is going to get out of hand haha too hard to follow be like 500 pages by the end


----------



## mrwright

lukeyybrown1 said:


> this thread is going to get out of hand haha too hard to follow be like 500 pages by the end


 An thats just @FelonE pposting changing room selfies!


----------



## 19072

lukeyybrown1 said:


> this thread is going to get out of hand haha too hard to follow be like 500 pages by the end


 Agreed that is why I made my own journal. @FelonE Maybe sort out who is entering and get them to make a Journal then you can post on the first page there before pics and a link to their journal.

Mine is

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/264584-herc-12week-physique/?do=embed


----------



## RepsForJesus

@FelonE before midnight still ok mate. F**king work email blocked my pics (Inb4 file was too large jokes!)


----------



## FelonE1

RepsForJesus said:


> @FelonE before midnight still ok mate. F**king work email blocked my pics (Inb4 file was too large jokes!)


 Yes mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/264587-fuq-out-my-way/?do=embed

Up and running, or possibly walking in my case


----------



## wardz

Chest; flat bench/ incline/ decline/ peck deck or flies

tris; skull crushers/ close grip bench/ cable pull downs!

20mins of cardio

food for the day, and will be having a rice cake with each portion of fish! 50g Whey before the gym, and 50g protein blend before bed!


----------



## mrwright

Going fasted from 6am until about 12 today then ww pasta mince tuna and BBW pre workout for a push session

Shatingggg


----------



## mcrewe123

Gym done

30mins cardio

chest and tris, i dont have a set workout, just go for feel mainly high reps with good form until i cant lift


----------



## nitrogen

I started my day with the leftover slice of home made coffee and walnut cake.


----------



## myprotein

@FelonE we would LOVE to support the competition by putting some prizes together!

Shoot me a PM to discuss


----------



## Hellrazer

Still in... will post pics this evening guys n gals


----------



## andyboro

I've been ill all weekend so haven't taken any pics.. Am I ok to shot some up tonight?

@FelonE


----------



## FelonE1

andyboro said:


> I've been ill all weekend so haven't taken any pics.. Am I ok to shot some up tonight?
> 
> @FelonE


 Yes mate


----------



## FelonE1

Chest/Tris Done-4 sets on all with 1 drop set

Plate loaded bench- up to 150kg for 7

Db incline bench-36kg dbs

Cable flyes-32 kg each side

Crossover cable tri ext-23kg each side

Rope pushdowns-50kg

So on the plate loaded bench I got a pb so happy with that.

Was dubious about the lower volume training but it was actually very good. In and out in an hour.


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> Chest/Tris Done-4 sets on all with 1 drop set
> 
> Plate loaded bench- up to 150kg for 7
> 
> Db incline bench-36kg dbs
> 
> Cable flyes-32 kg each side
> 
> Crossover cable tri ext-23kg each side
> 
> Rope pushdowns-50kg
> 
> So on the plate loaded bench I got a pb so happy with that.
> 
> Was dubious about the lower volume training but it was actually very good. In and out in an hour.


 What kind of weird cable has 32kg?!


----------



## FelonE1

mrwright said:


> What kind of weird cable has 32kg?!


 Lol it goes up like 9,14,18,23,27,32,38


----------



## mrwright

Had my preworkout cupcake now Having my preworkout poo

LETS DO THISS


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Had my preworkout cupcake now Having my preworkout poo
> 
> LETS DO THISS


 Joining you (not literally. Or maybe it is) with the pre workout Barry White.

Leg day today.


----------



## 19072

Flipper said:


> Joining you (not literally. Or maybe it is) with the pre workout Barry White.
> 
> Leg day today.


 Pre Barry Whyte is always a must on Deadlift or squat day!!


----------



## SwollNP

wardz said:


> Chest; flat bench/ incline/ decline/ peck deck or flies
> 
> tris; skull crushers/ close grip bench/ cable pull downs!
> 
> 20mins of cardio
> 
> food for the day, and will be having a rice cake with each portion of fish! 50g Whey before the gym, and 50g protein blend before bed![IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 121967


 no way I could stick to that. good luck!!


----------



## mrwright

Push day

Pre workout made me feel sick

Decline vench

100Kg 2 sets 90kg 1 srt

Reps n weights less than last week but quality better

Flsr bench 60 70 70- 50

Shoulder is ****ed today struggled locking out so ended up half reppin then struggling to rack

Lat raise 14kg with a seated 8kg dropset

Pec dec ss with pushups

Machine shoulder press

Struggled again

Tried smith shoulder press was abit betyer

Cable flies ss with db rear flies

Few mins treadmill cant be fu krd with cardio strugglin to breath with my ebolaids


----------



## mrwright

Bw just under 102kg

Also i had a shaker with water and vanilla powder last night

Come to it today to wash it an its turned feckin blue?!


----------



## Ares

"Yesssss mate, got a ****in massive salad to tuck into later, can't wait!" Said no one, ever.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Chest and bis tonight

egg whites and tomatoes for breakfast

this for lunch

chicken and cabbage for tea

protein shake at 5pm and another post wo


----------



## Flipper

Legs done

squat 60kgx10, 60kgx10, 100kgx8, 120kgx6, 80kgx12

hamstring curl machine 58kx20, 77x14, 77x12, 58x15

quad extension 50x20, 60x16, 80x14, 80x14, 50x16

seated calfs. 25kg per side 4 sets. Didn't count reps.

Then a bit of biceps to finish. Shaky legs now lol.


----------



## thelockman

@FelonE do i just post the pics here?

age 40

5''7

269lbs

Fat loss


----------



## FelonE1

thelockman said:


> @FelonE do i just post the pics here?


 Yeah and I'll copy them in to post No2


----------



## mrwright

BUT WHY DID MY SHAKER TURN BLUE?!


----------



## Goranchero

MissMartinez said:


> I'm not one for training shoulders and arms so gonna make a conscious effort to actually train them once a week for this comp.
> 
> bring on the delts of destruction


 Officially approved by Chuck Norris.


----------



## GaryMatt

Ares said:


> It's a good thing you quoted the main post along with the 4,0000 pictures, otherwise we wouldn't have had any idea what you were talking about :lol:
> 
> (looking good btw, minus the awful hat)


 I know right. I was like, f#ck, now yank jokes, lol.

What better yank flag than MM tho. Love it, lol.

And thx man, I'm tryin.


----------



## FelonE1

@myprotein.co.uk have very kindly said they will give £100 store credit to the top 3 transformations,thanks a lot guys :thumb:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> @myprotein.co.uk have very kindly said they will give £100 store credit to the top 3 transformations,thanks a lot guys :thumb:


 Kudos


----------



## mrwright

Whose judging? Or we taking a vote?


----------



## FelonE1

Food today has been...........

1...200g Cocpops with 500ml whole milk

2...Pancakes made with 3 eggs,100g plain flour,300ml whole milk,3 teaspoons honey

3..Shake with 500ml whole milk,50g Maltodextrin,2 scoops of whey (post workout)

4...225g minced beef with half a jar of chiili sauce,half a tin of kidney beans and 150g white rice

5...Shake with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops of whey

Also had my daily 250g beetroot and portion of Super Greens blended.

Calories-4932

Protein-256g Carbs-562g Fat-179g


----------



## FelonE1

mrwright said:


> Whose judging? Or we taking a vote?


 I think a ukm vote might be the fairest way


----------



## RepsForJesusv2

Can't log into my original account (Repsforjesus) for some reason so have made this temporary one for tonight;

Age: 29

Height: 5ft 10"

Weight: 18st 1

Goal: Weight loss

Let myself go to s**t after ibiza last September so hopefully this'll put me back on the right track. Pretty passed off with the state of myself in the photos. Will start my journal tomorrow when I get access to my original account again.

View attachment IMG_20160229_194214.JPG


View attachment IMG_20160229_193008.JPG


----------



## FelonE1

RepsForJesusv2 said:


> Can't log into my original account (Repsforjesus) for some reason so have made this temporary one for tonight;
> 
> Age: 29
> 
> Height: 5ft 10"
> 
> Weight: 18st 1
> 
> Goal: Weight loss
> 
> Let myself go to s**t after ibiza last September so hopefully this'll put me back on the right track. Pretty passed off with the state of myself in the photos. Will start my journal tomorrow when I get access to my original account again.
> 
> View attachment 122000
> 
> 
> View attachment 122002
> 
> 
> View attachment 122004
> 
> 
> View attachment 122005


 My pc is off atm but I'll copy these over in the morning mate :thumbup1:


----------



## nitrogen

Legs today

5 mins warm up on stationary bike

Seated leg curls warm up then 4 sets of 15 reps last set triple drop set

Leg extensions sets /reps as above

Smith Machine squats sets/reps as above

Adductor machine sets/ reps as above

Calves 3 sets to max reps

Walking lunges 3 sets of 30 steps, long steps knee touching floor

15 minutes stepper, 15 minutes bike

Lunch

Then 2,5 hours gardening, lawn mowing, raking, sweeping etc.


----------



## FelonE1

Really happy that everyone has got involved. Here's to the next 12 weeks people :beer:


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Really happy that everyone has got involved. Here's to the next 12 weeks people :beer:


 Cheers to this with my herbal tea I'm chilling with


----------



## 19072

Today's meals

*Meal 1: 6AM*

2scoops whey protein, 1tablespoon peanut butter, 1tablspoon cinnamon, handful frozen raspberries, 1banana, half avocado, 500ml Evian

*Meal 2: 8AM*

6eggs scrambled

*Meal 3: 10AM*

tin tuna , rice , cheese, wholemeal wrap

*PRE Workout:* 1scoop amino X / Evian water

*Meal 4: 1PM (PWO)*

100g oats , 2scoops whey , 1tablespoon peanut butter , 1tablespoon honey, 500ml milk 

*Meal 5: 4PM*

200g Chicken, rice, cheese, light sauce

*Meal 6: 7PM*

200g lean mince, mixed veg, bolegnse sauce

Lsdt meal at 10pm will be - 170g greek yogurt with 1 scoop of whey protein


----------



## nitrogen

Wonder how many entrants will drop out (pssst)


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> Wonder how many entrants will drop out (pssst)
> 
> View attachment 122007


 All of em hopefully. Then I'll win lol


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> All of em hopefully. Then I'll win lol


 :thumb Don't think you've got the determination


----------



## Goranchero

Not to clog this thread with too much lard, so I've made my very own thread:

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/264624-cultural-learnings-of-britain-for-make-benefit-glorious-nation-of-croatia/?do=embed


----------



## Ares

How many have entered now?

I could go and count, buuut I'm not going to


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> All of em hopefully. Then I'll win lol


 Whoa, I'm in it till the bitter end so we can have a Harry Hill moment and fight for it.....that's if prep hasn't killed me or got me locked up for going full potato on someone! :angry: :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Whoa, I'm in it till the bitter end so we can have a Harry Hill moment and fight for it.....that's if prep hasn't killed me or got me locked up for going full potato on someone! :angry: :lol:


 Well I like Keeks.......but I also like FelonE

There's only one way to settle it......FIIIIIIIGGGGHHHT (semi naked in custard)


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Well I like Keeks.......but I also like FelonE
> 
> There's only one way to settle it......FIIIIIIIGGGGHHHT (semi naked in custard)


 Fight fight fight! Although can it be sugar free jelly instead, can't risk being distracted by the custard and eating it all! :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> Fight fight fight! Although can it be sugar free jelly instead, can't risk being distracted by the custard and eating it all! :lol:


 Lol deal


----------



## Garage Dweller

Decent first day here. Eaten clean and hit my macros. All in my head but I feel great already lol.

Decided to go with starting strength 5x5 starting tomorrow morning before work.

Edit: ps noticed my name isn't on the entrants list although my pics/stats are on the second post.


----------



## Nu-Labz

mrwright said:


> What kind of weird cable has 32kg?!


 The kind u get in the likes of virgin and pure gym and health clubby gyms.


----------



## 19072

@FelonE you need to add my pics to the second post also


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> The kind u get in the likes of virgin and pure gym and health clubby gyms.


 Lol mines none of the above


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> @FelonE you need to add my pics to the second post also


 They're already on there mate


----------



## FelonE1

Right I'll let people join today but this is the last day,no pics by today and you can't enter.


----------



## FelonE1

Morning

Woke up with a proper stiff one..........neck that is,deepheated it and eating my Cocopops


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Lol mines none of the above


 Lol fair enough hsha just a dodgy set of cables


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> Right I'll let people join today but this is the last day,no pics by today and you can't enter.


 Soft lad :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Soft lad :whistling:


 Couple of people couldn't get pics done over the weekend


----------



## 19072

Going to run this for the 12weeks. 

*M: Chest/Triceps*

*T: Back/Hams/Calves *

*W: Swimming*

*T: Shoulders/Biceps*

*F: Quads/Calves*

*S: Off*

*S: Off *


----------



## Flaxmans

FelonE said:


> Couple of people couldn't get pics done over the weekend


 I just realised I don't have the ukm date paper on my photos. Is that going to be an issue? Just doin it for fun really so I'm not bothered about the prizes.


----------



## FelonE1

Flaxmans said:


> I just realised I don't have the ukm date paper on my photos. Is that going to be an issue? Just doin it for fun really so I'm not bothered about the prizes.


 No it's alright


----------



## Flaxmans

FelonE said:


> No it's alright


 Sorry best I could do is


----------



## FelonE1

Flaxmans said:


> Sorry best I could do is
> 
> View attachment 122028


 Right you're disqualified lol


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Right I'll let people join today but this is the last day,no pics by today and you can't enter.


 Come on lazy f**ks

Last chance today

I though would be more people.. 

How many all together?


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Come on lazy f**ks
> 
> Last chance today
> 
> I though would be more people..
> 
> How many all together?


 30 as it stands


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> 30 as it stands


 Not bad at all


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Not bad at all


 No not bad,be a couple more today joining then entry is closed


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> No not bad,be a couple more today joining then entry is closed


 Great turn out - Well done buddy :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> Great turn out - Well done buddy :thumb:


 Cheers mate,let the games begin lol


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate,let the games begin lol


 Ohhh believe me its on like donkey kong buddy!! I managed to stay away from the nutella jar on my first day - to me thats a lot of effort to resist lol...


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> Ohhh believe me its on like donkey kong buddy!! I managed to stay away from the nutella jar on my first day - to me thats a lot of effort to resist lol...


 Lol I've done the thing I hate doing and cut down volume and frequency so I'll gain,killing me


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Lol I've done the thing I hate doing and cut down volume and frequency so I'll gain,killing me


 Hows the split now then? I am running the one i posted few posts up.


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> Hows the split now then? I am running the one i posted few posts up.


 Mon-Chest/tris

Tues-Back/bis

Wed-off

Thursday-Shoulders

Friday-Legs

Sat-off

Sun-off


----------



## wardz

FelonE said:


> Mon-Chest/tris
> 
> Tues-Back/bis
> 
> Wed-off
> 
> Thursday-Shoulders
> 
> Friday-Legs
> 
> Sat-off
> 
> Sun-off


 I wouldn't enjoy having 3 days off, I find it hard having 1 day off at the weekend


----------



## Hellrazer

Height: 5, 11

Weight: 93k

Goal: Bulk, loose some podge!

Appologies for the late entry...


----------



## Hellrazer

Blatantly obvious I stripped down in the loo at work! Sorry for crap pics all I could do to get it done


----------



## andyboro

F**k, forgot last night!

no way on earth im stripping to my kecks in the work loos lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Back/bis Done. 4 sets on all

Straight legged widegrip pullups-18,16,15,13

One arm machine rows-78kg

Bent over bb rows-100kg

Ez bar curls-15kg on each side

Straight bar curls-25kg

A lot less volume than normal but felt strong for it.


----------



## Hellrazer

andyboro said:


> F**k, forgot last night!
> 
> no way on earth im stripping to my kecks in the work loos lol.


 Had to get it done lmao get your in quick


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Right I'll let people join today but this is the last day,no pics by today and you can't enter.


 Here we go, bending the rules. I smell corruption :whistling:


----------



## Tepidsparrow

only just seen this!!

i know is the 1st but can i put my pics up tonight?


----------



## andyboro

ill get some up tonight!


----------



## nitrogen

Tepidsparrow said:


> only just seen this!!
> 
> i know is the 1st but can i put my pics up tonight?


 No you can't you're late :whistling:

Apparently it's the last day today :thumb


----------



## wardz

Quick question does creatine hinder fat loss at all? Just started 10g today I didn't even think if it was any good for dieting?


----------



## FelonE1

Little vid from my Insta of me doing 100kg bent over rows today

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBCaiIFwSZDK%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dfelone_fitness


----------



## DC1

Good luck to everyone taking part in this comp. :thumb


----------



## wardz

On cardio now, bike 20mins!

back: 3x close grip/3x wide grip pull ups. 4x t-bar row. 4x bent over row. 4x seated wide grip row to chest. 4x lat pull down.

biceps: 3x restricted z-bar curl. 3x 21's. 3x concentration curls with an extra set for my left bicep!

fooked, and now I've got work till midnight!!


----------



## growth

hahahhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahaha JESUS CHRIST


----------



## FelonE1

growth said:


> hahahhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahaha JESUS CHRIST


 ???


----------



## mrwright

growth said:


> hahahhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahaha JESUS CHRIST


 I agree?


----------



## Plate

FelonE said:


> ???





mrwright said:


> I agree?


 You don't remember this guy calling everyone qay in his going out drinking thread, He got torn apart lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Plate said:


> You don't remember this guy calling everyone qay in his going out drinking thread, *He got torn apart* lol


 Literally?


----------



## Gary29

Day 2 - Diet way off last 2 days, stuck in a training course at work, not an excuse, back on track tomorrow


----------



## 25434

Good luck to everyone... :thumb:


----------



## nitrogen

growth said:


> hahahhahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahahhahaha JESUS CHRIST


 Keep your religious quotes to yourself. No one is interested.


----------



## Peasnall

Finally got some pics @FelonE

log is here http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/topic/264669-peasnalls-12-week-cut/


----------



## andyboro

In by the skin of my teeth!?

5ft10, 220lbs (15st10) and I'm 36

Looking to drop as much bodyfat as possible.. God knows I need to!


----------



## mcrewe123

snack before bed

Diet cherry coke and a pack of chicken :thumb

If only it was a huge plate of nachos, a bag of wine gums and a box of jaffa cakes! Ffs!!


----------



## mcrewe123

@FelonE

can you add my name to first post mate, dont wanna win and be forgotten


----------



## aseeby19

Alot of fake gear in the UK 

Good luck everyone!!


----------



## FelonE1

mcrewe123 said:


> @FelonE
> 
> can you add my name to first post mate, dont wanna win and be forgotten


 Done mate


----------



## CandleLitDesert

The the midst of my back workout 3 sets of pull ups

3x6 70kg bent over rows super settled with deadlifts of the same weight as I'm really trying to nail my form on dreads

3x8 rack pulls with 110kg

hyperextensions

then 20 mins cardio on the bike

just finished my second set of rows


----------



## Garage Dweller

FelonE said:


> Done mate


 Hey Felone my names not up there still either mate, could you add it when you get chance please? I intend to put on 5 stone and get freaky ripped over the next 12 weeks and want to make sure I get the credit I deserve...

...


----------



## Quackerz

A lot more people than I though. Good job.

Will be keeping an eye on this to see how it goes! :thumb


----------



## Flipper

@FelonE

please could you add me onto first post too mate. Cheers.


----------



## Peasnall

Could you put mine up too @FelonE cheers


----------



## BestBefore1989

@FelonE My name is also missing from the list in post #1


----------



## BestBefore1989

mcrewe123 said:


> snack before bed
> 
> Diet cherry coke and a pack of chicken :thumb
> 
> If only it was a huge plate of nachos, a bag of wine gums and a box of jaffa cakes! Ffs!!
> 
> View attachment 122077


 Diet cherry coke and a pot of 0cal jelly was my treat :thumbup1:


----------



## Dark sim

Great thread, well done guys :thumb:


----------



## Heavyassweights

Dark sim said:


> Great thread, well done guys :thumb:


 thanks


----------



## FelonE1

Right just added all the entrants names to the first post and removed the people who didn't put pics up. Well done for entering :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

Rest day today,killing me already lol just wanna train


----------



## Dark sim

FelonE said:


> Right just added all the entrants names to the first post and removed the people who didn't put pics up. Well done for entering :thumb:


 Who is judging this?


----------



## FelonE1

Dark sim said:


> Who is judging this?


 Will do a ukm vote


----------



## Goranchero

FelonE said:


> Will do a ukm vote


 Eurovision style, 1 to 12 points in English and French.


----------



## Hellrazer

Right! It's started... Yesterday was a bad day, cals mostly came from wine, my partners fault obviously, no training of the gym capacity took place!

Just had a nice back session considering I was hanging out my ass and eyes like piss holes in the snow! But workout done and ready to kick some ass... Good luck everyone that joined, roll on tomorrow's session and will start to feed into the thread properly once my heads levelled again


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Rest day today,killing me already lol just wanna train


 HAHA me too - I did about some amount of Deadlifts yesterday and my traps are in bits today. never this tight when I was doing strength training... So heading to the pool tonight for 30mins swim. :thumb:


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> HAHA me too - I did about some amount of Deadlifts yesterday and my traps are in bits today. never this tight when I was doing strength training... So heading to the pool tonight for 30mins swim. :thumb:


 I'm going less volume and heavier and can really feel it in my forearms today from gripping heavier weights. I love swimming but always end up fvcking about rather than actually swimming haha


----------



## FelonE1

How does everyone feel about doing 6 week progress pics instead of every/every2 weeks?


----------



## mrwright

Was gonna spend today doin gardenin deadlifting some slabs an s**t but its rsinin1n snowin so instead im just chillin popped baby off to her nans so xbox an house work!


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> I'm going less volume and heavier and can really feel it in my forearms today from gripping heavier weights. I love swimming but always end up fvcking about rather than actually swimming haha


 Hmm im doing opposite. reps of 8-12 on deadlifts were tight usually use to doing reps 1-5 lol..

I used swimming a lot when i was fighting - great for cardio and muscular endurance.


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> How does everyone feel about doing 6 week progress pics instead of every/every2 weeks?


 why not do every 3weeks. basically doing it every quarter.


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> why not do every 3weeks. basically doing it every quarter.


 Ok


----------



## FelonE1

mrwright said:


> Was gonna spend today doin gardenin deadlifting some slabs an s**t but its rsinin1n snowin so instead im just chillin popped baby off to her nans so xbox an house work!


 Weathers fvcking horrible here to,p1ssing down.


----------



## 19072

are we doing the progress pics at the same location with a sign etc again or is it jut a general update with photos? obv the end photo needs to be the same place as last time


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> are we doing the progress pics at the same location with a sign etc again or is it jut a general update with photos? obv the end photo needs to be the same place as last time


 Just do the sign again at the end but preferably the same location for the updates


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Just do the sign again at the end but preferably the same location for the updates


 :thumb:


----------



## RepsForJesus

happy with the 3 week or 6 week updates...


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I'm happy with 3 or 6 too


----------



## wardz

I was happy with 2 weeks, but every 3 is ok wouldn't really suggest going over that! Maybe I'm just to keen to look at other blokes....


----------



## mcrewe123

BestBefore1989 said:


> Diet cherry coke and a pot of 0cal jelly was my treat :thumbup1:


 Iv got the jellys stocked up aswel pal lol


----------



## Ares

FelonE said:


> Weathers fvcking horrible here to,p1ssing down.


 Yeah, started snowing on my way to the gym earlier!


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> Yeah, started snowing on my way to the gym earlier!


 Sh1t ain't it


----------



## Goranchero

Ares said:


> Yeah, started snowing on my way to the gym earlier!


 12C today, sunny. No snow since early January.


----------



## mcrewe123

Snowing down this way this morning aswel! Not nice walking with a drenched tshirt from cardio, in the cold wind!


----------



## wardz

Gutted for you lads having a rest day....

LEGS; done something a bit different and played around with weight ratios this seemed best suited.

superset x8

20x150k leg press, 15x50k straight leg dead lifts, 15x20k leg extentions. After 5 sets it really wasn't enjoyable! 3x50k seated calf raises.

superset x3 20x leg raises, 50x crunches

15mins cardio on the bike


----------



## FelonE1

wardz said:


> Gutted for you lads having a rest day....
> 
> LEGS; done something a bit different and played around with weight ratios this seemed best suited.
> 
> superset x8
> 
> 20x150k leg press, 15x50k straight leg dead lifts, 15x20k leg extentions. After 5 sets it really wasn't enjoyable! 3x50k seated calf raises.
> 
> superset x3 20x leg raises, 50x crunches
> 
> 15mins cardio on the bike


 Nice


----------



## FelonE1

Just about to eat dinner,even though it's a rest day I'm fvcking starving so upping rice to 200g with my minced beef etc


----------



## Mingster

FelonE said:


> Just about to eat dinner,even though it's a rest day I'm fvcking starving so upping rice to 200g with my minced beef etc


 That's because you're growing


----------



## FelonE1

Mingster said:


> That's because you're growing


 Already on 5000 cals lol and only just started,belly not looking or feeling bloated at all...happy days


----------



## FelonE1

200g rice,225g minced beef,half a jar of curry sauce and half a tin of kidney beans. Eat big to get big and all that lol


----------



## Heavyassweights

FelonE said:


> 200g rice,225g minced beef,half a jar of curry sauce and half a tin of kidney beans. Eat big to get big and all that lol
> 
> View attachment 122125


 get the sugar free energy drink, pi55es all over that one

@Skye666 are you in this comp? need some new material


----------



## FelonE1

Heavyassweights said:


> get the sugar free energy drink, pi55es all over that one
> 
> @Skye666 are you in this comp? need some new material


 The Mrs drink mate not mine,I drink Monsters when I have energy drinks.


----------



## FelonE1

Morning Mofos

Shoulder day today

Have a good one all


----------



## 19072

Leg day today for me!! Feeling good after last nights swim!!!


----------



## mrwright

herc said:


> Leg day today for me!! Feeling good after last nights swim!!!


 Me too!

Hopefully i won't fck my knee up again n get to hit 140+

Then some arms an cardio


----------



## Gary29

Leg day was yesterday for me, also coming down with a cold, not had one for about 12 months so I was due, but I'm gonna try to keep training through it, so nice legs doms and a cold to start off the day for me.

Chest and Tri's tonight, give my ****ed shoulder some death.


----------



## 19072

mrwright said:


> Me too!
> 
> Hopefully i won't fck my knee up again n get to hit 140+
> 
> Then some arms an cardio


 squats

leg press

lunges

Leg ext

Calves

(Hamstring are done on back day)


----------



## andyboro

21 sets for back this morning with 60 second rests.. fooked!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Just having the nessesasary pre leg day s**t

Morning all :lol:


----------



## Keeks

Leg day yesterday for me too, sore today!

And cardio upped again now, so sprang out of bed this morning with a hop, skip and a jump, 30 mins cardio followed by 50 body weight squats, 50 walking lunges, 25 glute kick backs.

Upper workout tonight, followed by another 30 mins cardio, thank god it's nearly weekend, can recharge the batteries!

Glad the sun is shining though, makes a difference! Have a good un all! :thumbup1:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Leg day yesterday for me too, sore today!
> 
> And cardio upped again now, so sprang out of bed this morning with a hop, skip and a jump, 30 mins cardio followed by 50 body weight squats, 50 walking lunges, 25 glute kick backs.
> 
> Upper workout tonight, followed by another 30 mins cardio, thank god it's nearly weekend, can recharge the batteries!
> 
> Glad the sun is shining though, makes a difference! Have a good un all! :thumbup1:


 Wow, I'm only doing 30Min fasted cardio daily at the moment and I don't so much spring out of bed as roll out whining and complaining. :lol:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Wow, I'm only doing 30Min fasted cardio daily at the moment and I don't so much spring out of bed as roll out whining and complaining. :lol:


 Ha ha, I was kidding.....my alarm went off, I was like FFS, nooooooo! Got going after a few minutes though.

Freezing mornings don't help but at least the mornings are getting lighter.


----------



## mrwright

herc said:


> squats
> 
> leg press
> 
> lunges
> 
> Leg ext
> 
> Calves
> 
> (Hamstring are done on back day)


 Squats

Leg extensions

Think about leg press etc decide against it

Bis an tris


----------



## Hellrazer

Diet was clean yesterday dispite the hungover start to the day oops!

Chest today and feeling a little tender from yesterday's session, feeling good!

Time to f**k some s**t up. Hope everyone is hitting it hard


----------



## FelonE1

Shoulders done-4 sets on all with 1 drop set

Did arms too lol

Smith machine shoulder press-60kg

Plateloaded shoulder press-60kg

Db front raises-20kg dbs

Lat raises-20kg dbs

Bent over rear delts-20kg dbs

Fixed weight bb curls-45kg

Hammer curls-20kg dbs

Rope tri pushgdowns-50kg

Cable crossover tri ext-23kg each side

Pump was awsome,walking round the gym like The Hulk lool Feeling big


----------



## Hellrazer

Just finished Chest n Triceps, ended up getting carried away and done arms right in.. Felt good so just carried on.

Do need to sit down and plan my workout a bit better, will sort that tonight at work.

Flat BB bench press pyramid

Incline DB press

Standing cable cross over flies

pullovers

closed grip press

tri push downs

Cable over head tri extensions

bicep curls (gauntlet style)

barbell curls

close grip curls

rope hammer curls

finished off by attempting to pull ups managed, set of 5 and second set well let's just say I was having a stretch!

Please read and offer and critique as to routine and stuff as would be great to learn along the 12 weeks as people post! Time to eat!!!


----------



## mcrewe123

Cardio and shoulders done!

now for this


----------



## mrwright

mcrewe123 said:


> Cardio and shoulders done!
> 
> now for this
> 
> View attachment 122157


 Please tell mw Youve ate half of it already an aent just havin 4 bits of broccoli!?! Lol


----------



## mrwright

Meal prep

Simply microwave and add tuna!


----------



## Ares

I've got a real hankering for Kinder Bueno's and that chicken sandwich spread that comes in those tiny glass jars.. fvck knows why, I've not had it in years!

First weigh-in tomorrow :thumb:


----------



## Keeks

Ares said:


> I've got a real hankering for Kinder Bueno's and that chicken sandwich spread that comes in those tiny glass jars.. fvck knows why, I've not had it in years!
> 
> First weigh-in tomorrow :thumb:


 Could murder some Kinder Bueno's or those Kinder Schokobons (if that's spelt right) right now! Damn you for mentioning them! :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Ares said:


> I've got a real hankering for Kinder Bueno's and that chicken sandwich spread that comes in those tiny glass jars.. fvck knows why, I've not had it in years!
> 
> First weigh-in tomorrow :thumb:


 Brb buying some Buenos :lol:


----------



## GaryMatt

Kroeger has a generic brand of Garlic Wing sauce. Has a bit of a kick to it. I eat that on everything, specially chicken.

At night I have Arctic Zero ice cream. It tastes like utter SH!T, but if yo buy th eone labeled 'Cookie Shake,' you wont lose your mind. It tastes just like maple syrup and a whole pint is only 150 cals. A pint will last me a week, so that aint really a cheat, it just keeps me sain.

If I can keep my head, I dont cheat meal.


----------



## Ares

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Brb buying some Buenos :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Ares said:


>


----------



## wardz

Shoulders all 4 sets;

shoulder press smith machine 8x60k

Dumbbell side raises 16x20k

Cable front raises 12-16 reps

reverse peck deck 10x35k

barbell shrugs 20/30 reps 60k

felt abit weak today but powered through it, legs are a bit ruined from yesterday.

20mins cardio, bike


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Shoulders and legs today.

Bring it on!


----------



## mrwright

250mg test and 200mg tren shoved in the quad didnt even notice!

Now to squat hopefully im early enough that gym isn't rammed

LETS DO THIISSS

GO TEAM

TIGERS BLOOD MOTHERFU JER


----------



## RepsForJesus

herc said:


> Today's lunch
> 
> New York stack!! Chicken fillet, gammon steak, beef burger and fillet steak topped with pineapple and mushroom
> 
> View attachment 122163


 that looks unreal, you're a bad man!!


----------



## Gary29

herc said:


> Today's lunch
> 
> New York stack!! Chicken fillet, gammon steak, beef burger and fillet steak topped with pineapple and mushroom
> 
> View attachment 122163


 You win, you win everything.


----------



## Hellrazer

herc said:


> Today's lunch
> 
> New York stack!! Chicken fillet, gammon steak, beef burger and fillet steak topped with pineapple and mushroom
> 
> View attachment 122163


 Oh my days! You naughty man


----------



## 19072

Still had room for some garlic potatos


----------



## mcrewe123

mrwright said:


> Please tell mw Youve ate half of it already an aent just havin 4 bits of broccoli!?! Lol


 It looks smaller in the pic honest haha, im cutting anyway!


----------



## Hellrazer

mackerel, sweet potatoes carrots and broccoli, nice but not like that above! It sickens me...


----------



## Plate

Lol at eating this sh1t when @herc's meal pops up.. Brutal!


----------



## 19072

@Plate :lol: sorry bro - I went to this restaurant many times and last time i had a starter and then noticed this. I couldn't eat it all. So today i went in with my big boy pants on and order the main only  cleaned up minus the onion rings. keeping the carbs low lol


----------



## Plate

herc said:


> @Plate :lol: sorry bro - I went to this restaurant many times and last time i had a starter and then noticed this. I couldn't eat it all. So today i went in with my big boy pants on and order the main only  cleaned up minus the onion rings. keeping the carbs low lol


 Ah makes a change from fish and broccoli pics, funny how ur mouth can water while already eating a meal tho lol

looks like a good meal anyway minus the potatoes, decant amount of protien anyway!

going out Saturday for a meal I have a feeling all my hard work will be undone, will be posting pics of everything for you fvckers haha


----------



## 19072

Plate said:


> Ah makes a change from fish and broccoli pics, funny how ur mouth can water while already eating a meal tho lol
> 
> looks like a good meal anyway minus the potatoes, decant amount of protien anyway!
> 
> going out Saturday for a meal I have a feeling all my hard work will be undone, will be posting pics of everything for you fvckers haha


 Was very tasty mind you. I still have meals 7 and 10 left too


----------



## mrwright

I dunded some trainin so i did

Squats

Bar

60

90

120

130

90 paused drop ti 60

Leg ext

70 x 12 x 3

Partial leg ext 60kg top half an bottom half supersetted

Dips 4 sets x 10-12

Supersetted with

Concentration curls

3 sets 16kg x 10

10mns cardio

Home for a s**t.


----------



## Gary29

Halfway through chest and tris even with a cold I don't feel too bad. Am I the only mug in this comp doing it natty? Not from a high horse though lol


----------



## mcrewe123

Gary29 said:


> Halfway through chest and tris even with a cold I don't feel too bad. Am I the only mug in this comp doing it natty? Not from a high horse though lol


 I was wondering whos actually doing this natty or assisted?


----------



## Hellrazer

Gary29 said:


> Halfway through chest and tris even with a cold I don't feel too bad. Am I the only mug in this comp doing it natty? Not from a high horse though lol


 Doing natty bud


----------



## FelonE1

Not natty


----------



## Ares

Gary29 said:


> Halfway through chest and tris even with a cold I don't feel too bad. Am I the only mug in this comp doing it natty? Not from a high horse though lol


 There at least 2 of us :thumb:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Gary29 said:


> Halfway through chest and tris even with a cold I don't feel too bad. Am I the only mug in this comp doing it natty? Not from a high horse though lol


 Also natty,

And I'm already planning my natty stevo style rant blaming all the juice monkies if I don't win haha


----------



## Hellrazer

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Also natty,
> 
> And I'm already planning my natty stevo style rant blaming all the juice monkies if I don't win haha


 Thought about this also, a rant of blame for trying to bulk but ending up fatter at the end


----------



## mcrewe123

Im 100% unnatural 

But i look like i may have taken 10mg of dbol once many years ago.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

If they are handing out prizes then they should have a natty and none natty version. It's much fairer.

Personally I'll rule out the prizes myself anyway. For two reasons. 1- I Won't win. 2 - I'm doing it for myself and not some protein powder or other junk.

The reality is... With a reasonable diet the users could sit at home and look better than the natties. And with decent training we could eat s**t and look better. I'm making a rod for my own back here... As if I don't look decent I'll be ridiculed now. Oh well. I'm talking about change in 12 weeks as well - not a long term natty looking better than a first time inexperienced user.


----------



## Jammy Dodger

mcrewe123 said:


> Im 100% unnatural
> 
> But i look like i may have taken 10mg of dbol once many years ago.


 Jump on 500mg test E, 1000mg Tren E, 750 Mast E. Eat 4to5000 cals a day. Do no training. Come back in 12 weeks and see your transformation compared to the naturals sweating their bollocks off.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

sammym said:


> If they are handing out prizes then they should have a natty and none natty version. It's much fairer.
> 
> Personally I'll rule out the prizes myself anyway. For two reasons. 1- I Won't win. 2 - I'm doing it for myself and not some protein powder or other junk.
> 
> The reality is... With a reasonable diet the users could sit at home and look better than the natties. And with decent training we could eat s**t and look better. I'm making a rod for my own back here... As if I don't look decent I'll be ridiculed now. Oh well. I'm talking about change in 12 weeks as well - not a long term natty looking better than a first time inexperienced user.


 Kinda hard to prove who's natty or not though.


----------



## mcrewe123

sammym said:


> Jump on 500mg test E, 1000mg Tren E, 750 Mast E. Eat 4to5000 cals a day. Do no training. Come back in 12 weeks and see your transformation compared to the naturals sweating their bollocks off.


 I dont disagree mate, could i fvck handle 1000mg tren, it turns me mentally into a mess. Thinking of giving high tren and mast low test a go


----------



## Flipper

mcrewe123 said:


> I dont disagree mate, could i fvck handle 1000mg tren, it turns me mentally into a mess. Thinking of giving high tren and mast low test a go


 Im same mate. Once did 800 mg for a few weeks and had to half it. Turned me into a proper ****. Well I am a **** just a sweatier angrier one.


----------



## Hellrazer

Evening meal was savage, wish I took a bloody photo wrk colleague cooked a nice healthy Indian style curry, with basmati rice and Bombay potatoes, no coconut milk so healthy lots of chicken and tomatoe based no s**t! Ate shitloads definitely feel bigger day 3 lol...

really want some ice cream tho had to say no grrrrr


----------



## 19072

Don't see it as a competition see it as self improvement with other users! Stop comparing who is using assisted and who isn't!

Just like any sporting competition you enter you will always find a user amongst the competitors. We are just more open on here


----------



## mcrewe123

Im using this comp as motiavation, not arsed about winning anything, just know il look a **** if i dont improve in 12 weeks.


----------



## Hellrazer

mcrewe123 said:


> Im using this comp as motiavation, not arsed about winning anything, just know il look a **** if i dont improve in 12 weeks.


 Same bud lol


----------



## wardz

Looks like I'm the only keen cvnt, I'm pretty competitive! So not gonna lie winning would be nice! But this is mainly for me to look half decent for the summer and something to focus on and it's working


----------



## FelonE1

Right mandatory drug tests Saturday morning. Be round mine for 11am please everyone.


----------



## FelonE1

Any nattys will be given some


----------



## Nu-Labz

Ares said:


> I've got a real hankering for Kinder Bueno's and that chicken sandwich spread that comes in those tiny glass jars.. fvck knows why, I've not had it in years!
> 
> First weigh-in tomorrow :thumb:


 Kinder cereal bars are the best


----------



## Nu-Labz

WE ALL FEEL IT


----------



## FelonE1

Morning All

First leg day in a few weeks today cos of my spacca knee. Gonna take it easy with a light workout.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey




----------



## mrwright

wardz said:


> Looks like I'm the only keen cvnt, I'm pretty competitive! So not gonna lie winning would be nice! But this is mainly for me to look half decent for the summer and something to focus on and it's working


 f**k lookin good i just wanna win!!

Ill have a house full of protein powder cookies an bars!


----------



## Gary29

In balls deep for free fart powder.


----------



## mrwright

Still feckin ill veen going for weeks now! I think i might die


----------



## andyboro

rest day.... pussies! :lol:


----------



## wardz

Was shaking and felt faint at work last night so had a little re feed when I got in rice cake with peanut butter and some berry cereal asdas own and it wasn't to bad to be fair guessing it's like special K. Been putting Thai green curry paste on my fish highly recommend it's the sh!t tastes amazing.

bi's and tri's today


----------



## andyboro

mrwright said:


> Still feckin ill veen going for weeks now! I think i might die


 if you're cutting.. that might help.

im sure decomposition is more effective than recomposition.


----------



## Hellrazer

FelonE said:


> Any nattys will be given some


 Sust and Deca please xX


----------



## andyboro

Hellrazer said:


> Sust and Deca please xX


 wait, what... free drugs?

where!? :lol:


----------



## mrwright

Can't wait to get bulking!

Already got test tren an dbol waiting

May add some mast too


----------



## andyboro

^ Weirdly that's the cutting cycle i'm about to order!


----------



## FelonE1

Legs Done

So first leg day since my knee went full retard,didn't go heavy and legs were trembly as fvck after. Concentrated on slow and proper form over weight.

Squats-100kg

Legpress-250kg

Single leg standing hams-27kg

Leg ext-70kg

Legpress calfs-100kg

Felt dizzy after first set of squats. Legs felt weak as sh1t. Gonna do volume and lower weight on legs and heavy weight lower volume on upper body.


----------



## wardz

Biceps and triceps all x4

hammer curls,

restricted z-bar curls super setted with reverse cable curls

concentration dumbbell curls

close grip bench smith machine

close grip chest press machine

pull downs with rope.

15mins cardio, bike

in work all weekend on overtime so potentially might not be able to hit the gym, it would be my first full weekend off since Christmas! Diets been spot on all week looking forward to some ice cream tonight


----------



## mrwright

Upper day

Incline db ss with incline fly

30kg and 14kg

Bb push press

50kg 3 sets

40kg 1 set drop to bar

Lat raise

18kg drpp to 8 x 2

8kg 1 set

Db 1 arm row

46kg 36kg 26kg

Cable tri pushdowns pausing in middle

Machine pulldown

5 min on stairmaster quads cramped up nearly fell off


----------



## Nu-Labz

andyboro said:


> ^ Weirdly that's the cutting cycle i'm about to order!


 Dbol on a cut????


----------



## Nu-Labz

Post workout meal done 50g whet isolate 10g creatine with 500ml full skimmed milk. Then 200g turkey breast and 2 whole meal pittas with some salad and a bit of cheese (just a tad)


----------



## andyboro

Nu-Labz said:


> Dbol on a cut????


 Yup!

just pre-workout though.


----------



## Nu-Labz

andyboro said:


> Yup!
> 
> just pre-workout though.


 Do u get anything from that? Does it help with training?


----------



## andyboro

Nu-Labz said:


> Do u get anything from that? Does it help with training?


 not expecting any growth with being in a deficit but for pumps and a little extra aggression its awesome.

20-30mg an hour before training and its very noticeable.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

andyboro said:


> not expecting any growth with being in a deficit but for pumps and a little extra aggression its awesome.
> 
> 20-30mg an hour before training and its very noticeable.


 Do you need nolva or anything when you run it like that?


----------



## FelonE1

The next 7 days dinners done


----------



## andyboro

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Do you need nolva or anything when you run it like that?


 running aromasin at 12.5mg eod already - I'll just keep that going.

I couldn't say as a stand alone,


----------



## AngryBuddha

FelonE said:


> The next 7 days dinners done
> 
> View attachment 122197


 Which prisons that mate?


----------



## FelonE1

AngryBuddha said:


> Which prisons that mate?


 HMP Bullingdon son


----------



## AngryBuddha

FelonE said:


> HMP Bullingdon son


 Id start a riot if i seen that on the servery, id end up nutted off again


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> The next 7 days dinners done
> 
> View attachment 122197


 Looks like youve already ate it then shat it out lol wtf is it?


----------



## Sphinkter

mrwright said:


> Looks like youve already ate it then shat it out lol wtf is it?


 Looks like chilli con carne to me boy nom nom


----------



## FelonE1

mrwright said:


> Looks like youve already ate it then shat it out lol wtf is it?


 Minced beef,bolognase or chilli sauce and kidney beans


----------



## Keeks

Cardio only today, 30 mins fasted then an hour power walk tonight. Snowed here over night, made for some cracking scenery









Have a good weekend all!


----------



## Gary29

Man flu has hit hard so I'm having a day off today, delts and cardio first thing in the morning, but just nailed this and now a night chilling in front of the fire on my Todd watching films


----------



## FelonE1

Even though I didn't do much for legs today they're in fvcking bits lol


----------



## Nu-Labz

On a piss up tonight. Tryna fecking cut. Guess it's the vodka lemonade all night for me then if I hate even low on cals I don't even know oh well


----------



## Flipper

Morning chaps.

Week 1 weigh in done and 2.75lb down.

Fasted cardio now then a back session later this morning.


----------



## nitrogen

Flipper said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> Week 1 weigh in done and 2.75lb down.
> 
> Fasted cardio now then a back session later this morning.


 Good dedication. Looks like you've dropped quite a bit of water.


----------



## Flipper

nitrogen said:


> Good dedication. Looks like you've dropped quite a bit of water.


 Cheers mate. Tbh I was already cutting a couple weeks before the comp began so should hopefully be decent fat loss.


----------



## nitrogen

Flipper said:


> Cheers mate. Tbh I was already cutting a couple weeks before the comp began so should hopefully be decent fat loss.


 Good stuff keep it up.it's hard work to get up in the morning for cardio then weight train, but the end result is worth it.


----------



## andyboro

Off for legs/arms double session this morning and to figure out how the fook sunbeds work lol.


----------



## mcrewe123

Morning everyone!

glad to see people still onit over the weekend, proud of you guys :lol:

anyway same cant be said about myself, i started dieting monday on 50g carbs and i last night i ate fajitas, wedges, cerial.... It was so nice lol.

was actually saying " fvck this dieting, im not doing it, its not worth it, i need food"

but... This morning iv woke up full of life and back onit!

Think my mind needed the pig out more than my body did tbh, this is the first time iv ever low carbed and it is HARD!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

no pictures but weighed myself. *UP* 3 fcuking lbs!!! no idea how

i havent been training or working for a while, first week i got some labouring work and done some weight training, eating very little and gained weight :confused1:

i took 1ml of test e last week but doubt it would be water retention already

typical days diet was:

breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes and milk, protein shake

mid morning - 2 rounds bread with butter sandwich, with either, corned beef, ham, chicken or tuna, 2 boiled eggs

lunch - same as mid morning

dinner - 150g rice or pasta with chicken and sauce, peppers, mushrooms

pre bed - protein shake with 300ml milk

i'll count the calories up but think i'd be hitting around 1500 if lucky

i even cut the beer down too, i'd usually have a nice wee drink on a thursday, but only had 4 this week and 4 last night. i wouldnt have bothered touching it on thursday at all only for having a terrible day at work then some bad news when i got home about a family member so i just thought fcuk it and had a few. but still a lot less than i'd normally have


----------



## Garage Dweller

mcrewe123 said:


> Morning everyone!
> 
> glad to see people still onit over the weekend, proud of you guys :lol:
> 
> anyway same cant be said about myself, i started dieting monday on 50g carbs and i last night i ate fajitas, wedges, cerial.... It was so nice lol.
> 
> was actually saying " fvck this dieting, im not doing it, its not worth it, i need food"
> 
> but... This morning iv woke up full of life and back onit!
> 
> Think my mind needed the pig out more than my body did tbh, this is the first time iv ever low carbed and it is HARD!


 Similar story here, ended up having a curry last night (which was amazing tbf) after nailing the diet all week...

The weekend is a real test of my willpower I guess as I'm not stuck at work with only what I brought with me. Fridge full of the girlfriends non-diet food to tempt me!

Feeling very motivated for now though, when I inevitably want to cheat again I'll be looking at my starting pictures.


----------



## Plate

safc49 said:


> no pictures weighed myself. UP 3 fcuking lbs!!! no idea how
> 
> i havent been training or working for a while, first week i got some labouring work and done some weight training, eating very little and gained weight :confused1:
> 
> i took 1ml of test e last week but doubt it would be water retention already
> 
> typical days diet was:
> 
> breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes and milk, protein shake
> 
> mid morning - 2 rounds bread with butter sandwich, with either, corned beef, ham, chicken or tuna, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> lunch - same as mid morning
> 
> dinner - 150g rice or pasta with chicken and sauce, peppers, mushrooms
> 
> pre bed - protein shake with 300ml milk
> 
> i'll count the calories up but think i'd be hitting around 1500 if lucky
> 
> i even cut the beer down too, i'd usually have a nice wee drink on a thursday, but only had 4 this week and 4 last night. i wouldnt have bothered touching it on thursday at all only for having a terrible day at work then some bad news when i got home about a family member so i just thought fcuk it and had a few. but still a lot less than i'd normally have


 I think there is like 250 cals in a can of beer, so when you add that 1000 from the 4 beers plus your intake from the food you will be well over maintenance

maybe when you set a day to have a few drop your cals right down with the food to compensate

i still think vodka and diet coke is the way to go tho mate but it doesn't beat an ice cold beer that's for sure lol


----------



## mcrewe123

Garage Dweller said:


> Similar story here, ended up having a curry last night (which was amazing tbf) after nailing the diet all week...
> 
> The weekend is a real test of my willpower I guess as I'm not stuck at work with only what I brought with me. Fridge full of the girlfriends non-diet food to tempt me!
> 
> Feeling very motivated for now though, when I inevitably want to cheat again I'll be looking at my starting pictures.


 Yes mate same here, living with family who arent dieiting, weekdays are fine as i have my routine, but this weekend is going to be a nightmare.

especially today as all the family have pizzas and watch football at 3 so il be eating my chicken :thumb


----------



## mcrewe123

safc49 said:


> no pictures but weighed myself. *UP* 3 fcuking lbs!!! no idea how
> 
> i havent been training or working for a while, first week i got some labouring work and done some weight training, eating very little and gained weight :confused1:
> 
> i took 1ml of test e last week but doubt it would be water retention already
> 
> typical days diet was:
> 
> breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes and milk, protein shake
> 
> mid morning - 2 rounds bread with butter sandwich, with either, corned beef, ham, chicken or tuna, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> lunch - same as mid morning
> 
> dinner - 150g rice or pasta with chicken and sauce, peppers, mushrooms
> 
> pre bed - protein shake with 300ml milk
> 
> i'll count the calories up but think i'd be hitting around 1500 if lucky
> 
> i even cut the beer down too, i'd usually have a nice wee drink on a thursday, but only had 4 this week and 4 last night. i wouldnt have bothered touching it on thursday at all only for having a terrible day at work then some bad news when i got home about a family member so i just thought fcuk it and had a few. but still a lot less than i'd normally have


 Could be the test e and the number of lifestyle changes all in one go mate, carry on and no doubt it will level out

edit: theres still plenty of cals there mate, id adjust that and go lower.

as above swap the beer etc


----------



## Flipper

safc49 said:


> no pictures but weighed myself. *UP* 3 fcuking lbs!!! no idea how
> 
> i havent been training or working for a while, first week i got some labouring work and done some weight training, eating very little and gained weight :confused1:
> 
> i took 1ml of test e last week but doubt it would be water retention already
> 
> typical days diet was:
> 
> breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes and milk, protein shake
> 
> mid morning - 2 rounds bread with butter sandwich, with either, corned beef, ham, chicken or tuna, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> lunch - same as mid morning
> 
> dinner - 150g rice or pasta with chicken and sauce, peppers, mushrooms
> 
> pre bed - protein shake with 300ml milk
> 
> i'll count the calories up but think i'd be hitting around 1500 if lucky
> 
> i even cut the beer down too, i'd usually have a nice wee drink on a thursday, but only had 4 this week and 4 last night. i wouldnt have bothered touching it on thursday at all only for having a terrible day at work then some bad news when i got home about a family member so i just thought fcuk it and had a few. but still a lot less than i'd normally have


 Most likely a bit of water buddy just keep pressing on and changes will happen.


----------



## SwollNP

Weighed in 101.7kg down from 103.8kg - happy days


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

5.2 lbs down week 1, keep up lads :lol:


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flipper said:


> Morning chaps.
> 
> Week 1 weigh in done and 2.75lb down.
> 
> Fasted cardio now then a back session later this morning.





SwollNP said:


> Weighed in 101.7kg down from 103.8kg - happy days





FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 5.2 lbs down week 1, keep up lads :lol:


 bastards :lol:

good going lads :thumb:


----------



## mcrewe123

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 5.2 lbs down week 1, keep up lads :lol:


 Hows the dnp? :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mcrewe123 said:


> Hows the dnp? :lol:


 No rat poison here :lol:

Just had a lot of post buffet water to lose haha


----------



## Ares

2lbs down this week, heuh


----------



## CandleLitDesert

1kg down today

been skipping the cardio too

chest and bis today

diets going to be on lockdown this weekend


----------



## BestBefore1989

got on the scales this morning and the result was a drop of 1.4lbs

not as much as I had hoped given all the fasted cardio I did on bugger all calories and 6 ltrs of water a day, but at least its going in the right direction.


----------



## andyboro

safc49 said:


> no pictures but weighed myself. *UP* 3 fcuking lbs!!! no idea how
> 
> i havent been training or working for a while, first week i got some labouring work and done some weight training, eating very little and gained weight :confused1:
> 
> i took 1ml of test e last week but doubt it would be water retention already
> 
> typical days diet was:
> 
> breakfast - crunchy nut cornflakes and milk, protein shake
> 
> mid morning - 2 rounds bread with butter sandwich, with either, corned beef, ham, chicken or tuna, 2 boiled eggs
> 
> lunch - same as mid morning
> 
> dinner - 150g rice or pasta with chicken and sauce, peppers, mushrooms
> 
> pre bed - protein shake with 300ml milk
> 
> i'll count the calories up but think i'd be hitting around 1500 if lucky
> 
> i even cut the beer down too, i'd usually have a nice wee drink on a thursday, but only had 4 this week and 4 last night. i wouldnt have bothered touching it on thursday at all only for having a terrible day at work then some bad news when i got home about a family member so i just thought fcuk it and had a few. but still a lot less than i'd normally have


 What really worked for me was to spend a week eating as I did and logging it all in MFP, it's easy to think we're behaving but when it's added up with (honest) weights and measures it can be a different story.

It's how I started last year and it led to a massive 'fk me' moment when all totted up... I had no idea how sh!t I was at portion size control.


----------



## Ares

andyboro said:


> What really worked for me was to spend a week eating as I did and logging it all in MFP, it's easy to think we're behaving but when it's added up with (honest) weights and measures it can be a different story.
> 
> It's how I started last year and it led to a massive 'fk me' moment when all totted up... I had no idea how sh!t I was at portion size control.


 Know what you mean mate, I was really shocked out how off the actual numbers were compared to those in my head. If taking an extra minute to weigh something makes sure I'm eating what I'm meant to be, then that's a tiny price to pay for my sanity!


----------



## Hellrazer

Gary29 said:


> In balls deep for free fart powder.


 Will this make me massive?


----------



## Hellrazer

FelonE said:


> The next 7 days dinners done
> 
> View attachment 122197


 Lol same as me bud mince, kidney bean, chilli style combo? Cheap and easy and tastes good on anything


----------



## superdrol

Well I'm just gonna watch all of you do your log and be gripped while I can't train due to my back, whatever I did has hit me hard, even bench and flyes irritates it, gutted! I will squat again though! I'll start a journal as soon as I can get back on it, but will have to wait for the next 12 week challenge to hit it hard! So until then I'm gonna be adding some deca and test into my life again and bulking with the aim of 10kg gain, then hopefully a hard cut with a first tren cycle in the mix to lose some body fat and find some abs proper... Good luck to all though from a weary watcher


----------



## wardz

Starved myself today had a bowl of cereal at 6am and just had a protein shake and drank bcaas at work as I'm off to Pizza Hut at 3. Hoping I can get to the gym tomorrow before work tomorrow, fvcking overtime I eat better at work tho so that's a positive and the extra money for my little girls christening next week is a bonus too!


----------



## DC1

Keep at it guys. Some good loses.


----------



## Hellrazer

shoulders are broken!


----------



## Nu-Labz

Went out for my mates birthday yesterday but kept strict to the cutting. Vodka lemonade all night and sambuccas. Tiny bit of Coke to add a little dehydration to the body. Woke up looking shredded. But keeping tonmy foods and not that hanging either win win


----------



## Gary29

Delts this morning and half hour on the bag, suffering like f**k with a cold but didn't feel too bad once I got stuck into it, had a day in front of the fire watching the football all day feeling sorry for myself, diet has been ok, fu**ing boring Saturday night on the PlayStation awaits and a long sleep. Have a good one all.


----------



## Ares

Morning *******

Weigh in: 197.7 (*-3.3*)

On sub 30g carbs, lots of bloat/gut irritation has subsided, blood pressure down (unexpected for so little loss), seem to be sleeping much better and energy levels are nice and constant throughout the day! I've missed keto <3

Black coffee and eggs this morning, gunna do nothing but play Fallout and watch films today 

Have a good one x


----------



## nitrogen

Hope some of you have dropped out so @FelonE and me get to share the prices, I don`t mind placing second...only kidding, hope everyone is doing well and determined to achieve their set goals by the end of week twelve.

I was considering to create my own journal, but it`s pointless. Lots of time restrains to give it 100% this time. I need to juggle full time shift work, and family life with a three weeks old baby, who is more important than losing the dad bod look 

Anyway, I managed to fit training and diet in so here we go. I have been eating clean and carb cycled. The diet is healthy, with no excessive amount of protein. I eat one main cooked meal a day with lean protein, lots of veg and some carbs. The rest is oats, nuts, quark, boiled eggs, wholemeal seeded bread sandwich with lean meat, cheese, natural crunchy peanut butter, banana, apple. Drink is coffee, tea, water. I don`t use any supplements, no protein powder, all natty.

I am currently sleep deprived due to shift work and having a newborn but loving it.

So far my training, legs as already mentioned in the thread. Took it easy as on squats. Since it`s been a long time squatting, I`ll be pre exhausting my legs to avoid back injuries.

My chest workout was

1.free body weight dips ( my fav). My elbows always come above my shoulders on negative, none of that partial schite people do in the gym. 3 sets to failure, the last set is three rest pause, then couple of negatives.

2.Chest press depending what`s available, machine or dumbbells, 3 sets 10-12, last is drop sets

3. flat dumbbell flyes, last set double drop set and negatives

4. incline dumbbell press

Back workout

1. Lat pulldowns to front, 4 sets 8-12, last triple drop set

2. Straight arm pull down 4 sets 8-12, last double drop set

3. One arm machine row 3 sets 8-12, last drop set

4. Smith machine reverse grip bend over rows, 3 sets 6-10, last set is triple drop set

5. Smith machine front shrugs, 3 sets 6-10 reps, last one is a drop set

Shoulders

1.Lateral raises superset with standing behind neck Smith machine press 3 sets to 8-12, last set is a double drop sets

2. Cable one arm lateral raises, 3 sets to 10-12, last one is a drop set

3. Front seated Smith machine press, 3 sets , 6-10, last one tripple drop set

4. Bend over lateral raises 3 sets, 10-12.

Arms

I superseted biceps and triceps, 5 exercises each, 4 sets each 8-12, last exercise 10-12, no rest to 30 seconds rest between sets.

20-30 minutes cardio after each session, mainly walking and running to break lots of sweat. I train abs as and when, Calves twice a week.

So far 4 sessions this week, but off to gym soon after my second coffee, no breakfast. I`ll pick a body part depending how I feel. and do 30 minutes cardio.

I might mix and match my training next week, depending how I feel. It used to work for me. Whatever body part feels recovered is trained. I haven`t weighed myself , but it appears my mid section went down slightly. I prefer use my trouser`s belt as a guide to waist loss.

P.S. Last night I had a beer, and today is mothers day, so there will be plenty of food, pudding and some drinks. At the end of the day, I want to enjoy my life too as the competitive years have now long gone.

Keep it up


----------



## nitrogen

Ares said:


> Morning *******
> 
> Weigh in: 197.7 (*-3.3*)
> 
> On sub 30g carbs, lots of bloat/gut irritation has subsided, blood pressure down (unexpected for so little loss), seem to be sleeping much better and energy levels are nice and constant throughout the day! I've missed keto <3
> 
> Black coffee and eggs this morning,* gunna do nothing but play Fallout and watch films today  *
> 
> Have a good one x


----------



## Ares




----------



## Flipper

Morning everyone.

Another fasted cardio session done.

Then had 50g oats in 125ml whole milk and 50g my protein whey in water.

Make a move in 5 to the gym. Legs this morning I think.

Have a good one all.


----------



## mrwright

Had a chinese last night prob abit of chocolate today

Feeling lean


----------



## Plate

Just powered through a maccies breakfast.


----------



## Gary29

3 big bowls of sugar puffs and two slices of toast with pb so far today, you are what you eat lol


----------



## Hellrazer

Smashing in the calories and food prepped for a couple days... Need to drop the carbs a little feeling a bit bloated lol gainz in the mid section are not needed!


----------



## mrwright

Ok guys and girls

I have 15ml of Tren left i was going to do 2 cycles using 10ml (1ml/week)

But decided use it all up now so do i...

Do 5 weeks at 1ml(200mg) (where im at atm) then 5 weeks of 3ml (600mg)

Or 6 weeks of 1ml then 7 weeks of 2ml(400mg)

So 500mg test and 200mg tren

or

500 test 400 tren

Or

250 test and 600 Tren?


----------



## Ares

Made some chilli & red onion meatballs for dinner, they were immense!










Over my intended cals for today but still sat at 25g carbs, so I'll 'low that fam.

Hateful Eight in a bit :thumb:


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Ok guys and girls
> 
> I have 15ml of Tren left i was going to do 2 cycles using 10ml (1ml/week)
> 
> But decided use it all up now so do i...
> 
> Do 5 weeks at 1ml(200mg) (where im at atm) then 5 weeks of 3ml (600mg)
> 
> Or 6 weeks of 1ml then 7 weeks of 2ml(400mg)
> 
> So 500mg test and 200mg tren
> 
> or
> 
> 500 test 400 tren
> 
> Or
> 
> 250 test and 600 Tren?


 500 test 400 tren. That's what I'd do man.


----------



## FelonE1

Morning All

Weight is going up nicely


----------



## andyboro

Weigh-day... down 6lbs.

there's the first, easy week out of the way - now to keep it going!


----------



## Keeks

Weighed in at weekend, 2lb drop this week, happy with that. Mid-section shaping up, top abs are slightly visible when waking, and waist now under 22", woo hoo!

Glad to see everyone's smashing it, have a good week all!


----------



## Hellrazer

Leg day! Not looking forward to this, but I know it has to be done to make a start on the chicken legs!!! Dropping the carbs a little today as felt a little bloated.

I know ive got a long way to go feeling pretty good and the tshirts getting tighter (around the belly more) and I don't give a monkeys lol. Time to eat and then hit the gym.

Hope everyone one is working hard


----------



## andyboro

Keeks said:


> Weighed in at weekend, 2lb drop this week, happy with that. Mid-section shaping up, top abs are slightly visible when waking, and waist now under 22", woo hoo!
> 
> Glad to see everyone's smashing it, have a good week all!


 22"?!

so, my left thigh! lol


----------



## thelockman

-2lb, slow start but i join a gym today so next week will be loads better


----------



## mrwright

I

Leaning up despite all the cake and takeaways

Fck knows where my chest is!


----------



## Keeks

andyboro said:


> 22"?!
> 
> so, my left thigh! lol


 Ha ha! Usually gets to about 20-21 inches so still some more shrinkage to come yet!


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Yikes that's tiny my neck is 21" I shall now call you rizla lol


 Heck! Rizla with a tiny bit of muscle I hope, not just pure rizla, ha!


----------



## Hellrazer

Enjoying looking a bit chunkier to be fair won't bother cutting at the end of all this lol


----------



## Hellrazer

Bignath4607 said:


> I know that feeling looking well pal


 Cheers bud! Long way to go before I get anything half decent but feel motivated and focused. Hope your hitting it hard


----------



## FelonE1

Session Done-4 sets of 6-8 on all

Plate loaded bench-140kg

Incline db flyes-22kg dbs

Chin ups

Machine seated rows-78kg

Db shoulder press-34kg dbs

Lat raises-20kg dbs

Bb curls-40kg

Db hammer curls-20kg dbs

Rope tri ext-58kg

Tri pushdown-58kg

Decided to do upper/lower 2xweek cos I grow better. Will just up cals a bit now.


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Session Done-4 sets of 6-8 on all
> 
> Plate loaded bench-140kg
> 
> Incline db flyes-22kg dbs
> 
> Chin ups
> 
> Machine seated rows-78kg
> 
> Db shoulder press-34kg dbs
> 
> Lat raises-20kg dbs
> 
> Bb curls-40kg
> 
> Db hammer curls-20kg dbs
> 
> Rope tri ext-58kg
> 
> Tri pushdown-58kg
> 
> Decided to do upper/lower 2xweek cos I grow better. Will just up cals a bit now.


 Some good weights there mate, especially considering the volume.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> Some good weights there mate, especially considering the volume.


 Cheers mate,that's me reigning the volume in lol


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Cheers mate,that's me reigning the volume in lol


 Haha, I prefer higher volume myself, but have decided to adopt PHUL to get the benefit of strength and hypertrophy training. I'm hoping to see a drastic rise in strength from this approach. It will be the first time I have done a strength based workout in about 2-3 years, so long overdue.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> Haha, I prefer higher volume myself, but have decided to adopt PHUL to get the benefit of strength and hypertrophy training. I'm hoping to see a drastic rise in strength from this approach. It will be the first time I have done a strength based workout in about 2-3 years, so long overdue.


 I prefer lots of volume too but I burn off calories so quick I have to reign it in or eat 12,000 calories haha


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Up 2 pounds  12 weeks is too long, I need to pressure diet!


 Going well then lol


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> I blame my dad, he came up to visit for 5 days and bought loads of chit! I think he wants to make me repulsive so I never date :lol:


 Loool bloody dad haha


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> I prefer lots of volume too but I burn off calories so quick I have to reign it in or eat 12,000 calories haha


 You sound like me when I am on tren. Literally a furnace when I take that stuff.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> You sound like me when I am on tren. Literally a furnace when I take that stuff.


 Me too lol


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Got my Infiniti tren e + test 400 over the weekend with the blue tops so looks legit to me

running 400mg tren 400mg test

Done my first injection today Oil seems smooth as


----------



## Hellrazer

Hands looking sexy as f**k


----------



## Nu-Labz

Hellrazer said:


> Hands looking sexy as f**k
> 
> View attachment 122373


 It's what we live for lol


----------



## Nu-Labz

Hit back today Kai Greene style

20 minute step machine

3x20 crunches 3x 20 leg raises 3x20 side crunches

underhand wide pull ups 3x10-15

superset behind neck pull down w/ barbell row (Kai Greene way) 3x15-20

superset bent dumbbell flye w/ reverse pec deck 3x20

close grip pull down 4x20

machine t bar 4x20

deadlift 4x20

seated row 3x20

feels good. Used to training in the 6-12 rep range.

Down from 96.4kg - 95.3kg. Cut is going strong. I welcome the clen next week


----------



## mrwright

Decided im gonna do 250 test and 600 tren and add winny in again just for the hell of it

Anyone thats dropped mid cycle feom high test to low how/when did you change your AI? Or didnt you?

Im on .5 ED atm and feel its maybe a touch high for me

thinkin drop to .5EOD but not sure how


----------



## 19072

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBCp-BtJICqD%2F


----------



## Hellrazer

Nu-Labz said:


> It's what we live for lol
> 
> View attachment 122374


 Your hands are way sexier than mine! I just need time... New thread... UKM sexiest gym hands meow!


----------



## mrwright

A session full of pushing

Decline bench 100kg 2 sets 60kg 1 set

Abs

Flat bench SS with db flys

60kg and 10kg 4 sets

Gym got fckin rammed by now

Db lat raise 10kg 3 sets

Cable rope face pulls 85kg 3 sets

Rope tri pushdowns 3 sets

A few fixed bar OHP

10 mins on treadmil

Great pumps and connections veins in bis and shoulders popping before workout

Gym scales still broke so not weighed in so gonna guess at

99.8kg


----------



## nitrogen

How often do we post progress pictures?


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Up 2 pounds  12 weeks is too long, I need to pressure diet!


 lol, wrong way chuck...


----------



## Flipper

nitrogen said:


> How often do we post progress pictures?


 I think it's every 3 weeks buddy.


----------



## wardz

Had some bad news this weekend a friend of mine has past away (Rip buddy)! So my diet has been terrible the last few days I weighed myself Friday and was down 2.5lbs which I've probably put back on. I will go on the scales tomorrow. Wasn't very focused at the gym today which is expected and no cardio!

chest

2x100k 8 reps bench press then, 6sets of drop sets 90k to 70k as many reps as possible.

Peck deck

hammer press machine

Decline press machine

tris, close grip chest press

overhead extentions

then I just messed about on the cables doing various things pull downs ect!

Hoping my heads a bit more in the game tomorrow for back and biceps and will get on cardio again too


----------



## mcrewe123

wardz said:


> Had some bad news this weekend a friend of mine has past away (Rip buddy)! So my diet has been terrible the last few days I weighed myself Friday and was down 2.5lbs which I've probably put back on. I will go on the scales tomorrow. Wasn't very focused at the gym today which is expected and no cardio!
> 
> chest
> 
> 2x100k 8 reps bench press then, 6sets of drop sets 90k to 70k as many reps as possible.
> 
> Peck deck
> 
> hammer press machine
> 
> Decline press machine
> 
> tris, close grip chest press
> 
> overhead extentions
> 
> then I just messed about on the cables doing various things pull downs ect!
> 
> Hoping my heads a bit more in the game tomorrow for back and biceps and will get on cardio again too


 sorry to hear about your pal, easier said than done but try not to let it get you down, keep focused on your goal and rise through it.

2.5lb is good loss, keep that weight loss going mate.


----------



## FelonE1

5616 calories done today


----------



## FelonE1

Flipper said:


> I think it's every 3 weeks buddy.


 Yes


----------



## FelonE1

wardz said:


> Had some bad news this weekend a friend of mine has past away (Rip buddy)! So my diet has been terrible the last few days I weighed myself Friday and was down 2.5lbs which I've probably put back on. I will go on the scales tomorrow. Wasn't very focused at the gym today which is expected and no cardio!
> 
> chest
> 
> 2x100k 8 reps bench press then, 6sets of drop sets 90k to 70k as many reps as possible.
> 
> Peck deck
> 
> hammer press machine
> 
> Decline press machine
> 
> tris, close grip chest press
> 
> overhead extentions
> 
> then I just messed about on the cables doing various things pull downs ect!
> 
> Hoping my heads a bit more in the game tomorrow for back and biceps and will get on cardio again too


 Sorry to hear that mate. Lost a good friend myself a few years ago,horrible.


----------



## Flipper

wardz said:


> Had some bad news this weekend a friend of mine has past away (Rip buddy)! So my diet has been terrible the last few days I weighed myself Friday and was down 2.5lbs which I've probably put back on. I will go on the scales tomorrow. Wasn't very focused at the gym today which is expected and no cardio!
> 
> chest
> 
> 2x100k 8 reps bench press then, 6sets of drop sets 90k to 70k as many reps as possible.
> 
> Peck deck
> 
> hammer press machine
> 
> Decline press machine
> 
> tris, close grip chest press
> 
> overhead extentions
> 
> then I just messed about on the cables doing various things pull downs ect!
> 
> Hoping my heads a bit more in the game tomorrow for back and biceps and will get on cardio again too


 Sorry to hear about your friend mate.


----------



## mcrewe123

so i absolutely sh1t myself saturday...

took my ephedrine and caffeine in the morning as usual, few hours later i felt like i was honestly going to die :lol:

vision went blurry, hearing went weird, felt like i was going to throw up, instantly got the sh1ts, heart was going nuts, i started panicking which made it worse LOL.

realised after about an hour and after my old mum nearly ringing an ambulance that id had 2 coffees, a redbull, and another energy drink with my eph, must have had too much haha.

not had it since, fu**ing scared the life out of me! so iv ordered sibutramine to keep my appetite down!


----------



## nitrogen

Unable to train yesterday but today I managed to squeeze in a 30 minutes chest and triceps workout and some cardio.

Been very hungry this afternoon though.


----------



## wardz

Cheers lads!


----------



## Goranchero

@MissMartinez, @Keeks, @Skye666, @Pinky

Happy International Womens Day!

View attachment DSC_0220.JPG


----------



## Keeks

Goranchero said:


> @MissMartinez, @Keeks, @Skye666, @Pinky
> 
> Happy International Womens Day!
> 
> View attachment 122415


 Oh good lord, I would give my right toe for that right now! 

Cheers anyway! :beer:


----------



## DLTBB

mcrewe123 said:


> so i absolutely sh1t myself saturday...
> 
> took my ephedrine and caffeine in the morning as usual, few hours later i felt like i was honestly going to die :lol:
> 
> vision went blurry, hearing went weird, felt like i was going to throw up, instantly got the sh1ts, heart was going nuts, i started panicking which made it worse LOL.
> 
> realised after about an hour and after my old mum nearly ringing an ambulance that id had 2 coffees, a redbull, and another energy drink with my eph, must have had too much haha.
> 
> not had it since, fu**ing scared the life out of me! so iv ordered sibutramine to keep my appetite down!


 Sibutramine is probably worse for your heart/blood pressure/anxiety than Ephedrine/Caffeine.


----------



## Keeks

MissMartinez said:


> What kind of diet are you following for this?


 Low carb, higher fats. Tbh, it's not too bad really, had worse prep diets anyway but cravings are starting to get bad now.


----------



## Goranchero

Keeks said:


> Low carb, higher fats. Tbh, it's not too bad really, had worse prep diets anyway but cravings are starting to get bad now.


 LCHF = mascarpone cakes


----------



## FelonE1

Leg Day Done-5 sets on all for reps

Squat-60kg

Legpress-175kg

Leg ext-50kg

Ham curls-40kg

Legpress calf raises-175kg

Light weight for high reps. Honest to God felt like I was gonna puke for ages after and could barely walk,legs are battered.


----------



## mcrewe123

DLTBB said:


> Sibutramine is probably worse for your heart/blood pressure/anxiety than Ephedrine/Caffeine.


 its not the fact the eph and caffeine cause issues, i just had too much lol. And im using it mainly for supressing appetite and i got on better with sibutramine last time i used it


----------



## Nu-Labz

*SEXY LEG DAY TODAY!!*

*20 min step machine *

*15 min ab buster*

*3x20 glute raises *

*3x20 stuff leg deads*

*3x20 jeffersons*

*4x20 standing leg curl*

*4x20 lying leg curl*

*4x20 leg extensions*

*3x20 squats*

*3x10 each leg lunges*

lets go!!


----------



## Gary29

Still feeling like s**t and diet has gone to pot, but I'm gonna train back and bi's tonight regardless, not feeling at all strong though.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

herc said:


> *Mon: Chest / Triceps*
> 
> *Tuesday: Back / Hams / Calves *
> 
> Got my home gym set up last night. bar needing more weight plates for Deadlifts I can get what I need done.
> 
> Wide grip chins / Lat pulldown / Seat rows / Bent rows / Shrugs / SLDL / BB calf raises on the agenda tonight when i get home!!!
> 
> View attachment 122390


 How much that set you back?


----------



## 19072

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> How much that set you back?


 The power rack with high/low pulley and cable attachments, 150kg of weights and a flat/inc bench(still to be delivered) cost £900 a package on powerhouse fitness.

The kettlebells and roller was £100.


----------



## wardz

herc said:


> *Mon: Chest / Triceps*
> 
> *Tuesday: Back / Hams / Calves *
> 
> Got my home gym set up last night. bar needing more weight plates for Deadlifts I can get what I need done.
> 
> Wide grip chins / Lat pulldown / Seat rows / Bent rows / Shrugs / SLDL / BB calf raises on the agenda tonight when i get home!!!
> 
> View attachment 122390


 I use to have a very similar set up in my parents garage many years ago, does the job


----------



## FelonE1

Today's meal 3

5xpancakes with honey


----------



## wardz

Back!

3x12-11-8 wide grip pull ups. 3x12-12-8 close grip pull ups

4x t-bar row narrow grip. 40 40 60 80k

4x t-bar wide grip. 40 40 40 60k

2x90k rack pulls, Lower back giving me jip so stopped

4x cable lat pull downs

biceps

4x lay down curls (cable row machine)

4x hammer cable curls

4x seated concentration curl machine, I focused more on my left arm by 2/4 reps as is lagging behind my right bi

15mins cardio, bike!

feeling better today, now off to work. Enjoy the rest of the day people


----------



## Ares

FelonE said:


> Today's meal 3
> 
> 5xpancakes with honey
> 
> View attachment 122424


 Cheeky bastard

Day 9 of 2100 cals, starting to feel hungry for most of the day now, blahh.


----------



## mcrewe123

these are tempting me more everyday...

whispering my name from the kitchen " come and eat us " they say...

why when your bulking is there f**k all to eat.... But on a cut the house is filled with nice food i cant have


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mcrewe123 said:


> these are tempting me more everyday...
> 
> whispering my name from the kitchen " come and eat us " they say...
> 
> why when your bulking is there f**k all to eat.... But on a cut the house is filled with nice food i cant have
> 
> View attachment 122445


 Eat the whole pack mate lol


----------



## mcrewe123

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Eat the whole pack mate lol


 Dont say it....

Im getting closer and closer to making a tea and munching through the whole pack


----------



## Hellrazer

Should have taken the skin off but need the cals lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mcrewe123 said:


> Dont say it....
> 
> Im getting closer and closer to making a tea and munching through the whole pack


 Will boost the metabolism :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Regular or protein?


 Homemade. 3 eggs,300ml whole milk,100g plain flour

Calories-760 P-39g C-92g F-26g (without the honey)


----------



## nitrogen

Today I did two high intensity cardio sessions and also trained shoulders

Seated dumbbell press superset with seated lateral raises

Seated Smith Machine front press superset with barbell upright rows

Standing lateral cable raises

High pulley reverse flyes

Hungry every afternoon. Having meatballs (with lots of pepoers and vegetables )with whole meal spaghetti . My body craves it and I meant to get in shape :whistling:

More training =higher calorie demand


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey




----------



## mrwright

Did Pull

Felt good

Ate alot of cake

Felt bad


----------



## Gary29

Well I trained, and f**k me, had one of the best sessions ever, enjoyed every rep and weirdly felt strong as f**k, feel great now, hoping it doesn't wear off!

Obligatory f**ked hand pic


----------



## CUZ

Any chance I could join this?

would give me huge motivation in cutting for my wedding.


----------



## FelonE1

CUZ said:


> Any chance I could join this?
> 
> would give me huge motivation in cutting for my wedding.


 Sorry mate you're 9 days too late


----------



## mcrewe123

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Eat the whole pack mate lol


 I ate the whole pack last night man! Im ashamed of myself haha


----------



## Ares

mcrewe123 said:


> I ate the whole pack last night man! Im ashamed of myself haha


 A moment for our fallen comrade.

His name was Robert Paulson


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mcrewe123 said:


> I ate the whole pack last night man! Im ashamed of myself haha


 Good man, need to replace them now tho :lol:


----------



## andyboro

fkin hate wednesdays... college and no training!

still, sneaky weigh in this morning, down another 2.. 8lbs in a week and a half.

only shitloads more to go


----------



## mcrewe123

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Good man, need to replace them now tho :lol:


 The thing is ther actually will get replaced... And the cycle continues.


----------



## mrwright

Got some new protein yesterday from gonutition

Millionaires shortbread

Vanilla creme

White choc blondie (wtf is blondie?)

And butterscotch

Rest day today chillin out maxin relain

Adding winny either tomorrow or monday

Gainzz


----------



## Gary29

Legs tonight, s**t :mellow:


----------



## Ares

Off to do legs, first time doing squats for about two months. Wunderbar!


----------



## Nu-Labz

*ARM DAY*

*20 min step machine*

*15 min abs*

*3x20 wrist curls superset tricep push down *

*4x20 overhead cable tricep superset barbell curls*

*4x20 one arm preacher superset skull crushers*

*4x20 seated db curl superset db kickbacks *

*3x 20 hammer curls superset db overhead *


----------



## Hellrazer

Gary29 said:


> Well I trained, and f**k me, had one of the best sessions ever, enjoyed every rep and weirdly felt strong as f**k, feel great now, hoping it doesn't wear off!
> 
> Obligatory ****ed hand pic
> 
> View attachment 122461


 Reminds me need wraps!


----------



## Hellrazer

Random session plan today. Just gonna go in and have a play around with different compound movements as adjusting my routine as its all over the place. Want to get lots of basic movements in there and couple of isolation movement a! Feeling good though, damn good!

Will end up doing whole upper session but f**k it as long as it hurts!


----------



## Hellrazer

So was doing a little cleaning this morning, wearing nowt but my boxers as you do, only naked on naked Sunday's! So get to the little ones room that has a huge mirror and stopped and had a little look thought, yeah changing a little looking better so some progress made. Grab the phone, take a snap and send it to the misses as she's at work. Get a nice reply from her which was motivating. Then a further text later saying Natalie said can you come and do her cleaning! Put two and two together and say to her you little ****er did you show Nat. Text shortly back saying... Nat has it as her screen saver! Lmao

How am I supposed to feel about this? I feel slightly aroused but used? Lmao


----------



## Gary29

Hellrazer said:


> So was doing a little cleaning this morning, wearing nowt but my boxers as you do, only naked on naked Sunday's! So get to the little ones room that has a huge mirror and stopped and had a little look thought, yeah changing a little looking better so some progress made. Grab the phone, take a snap and send it to the misses as she's at work. Get a nice reply from her which was motivating. Then a further text later saying Natalie said can you come and do her cleaning! Put two and two together and say to her you little ****er did you show Nat. Text shortly back saying... Nat has it as her screen saver! Lmao
> 
> How am I supposed to feel about this? I feel slightly aroused but used? Lmao


 Tell your Mrs you've got Nat as your screen saver, see how that goes?

Or get Nat round for a 3some.


----------



## Plate

Hellrazer said:


> So was doing a little cleaning this morning, wearing nowt but my boxers as you do, only naked on naked Sunday's! So get to the little ones room that has a huge mirror and stopped and had a little look thought, yeah changing a little looking better so some progress made. Grab the phone, take a snap and send it to the misses as she's at work. Get a nice reply from her which was motivating. Then a further text later saying Natalie said can you come and do her cleaning! Put two and two together and say to her you little ****er did you show Nat. Text shortly back saying... Nat has it as her screen saver! Lmao
> 
> How am I supposed to feel about this? I feel slightly aroused but used? Lmao


 Pics of nat for better advice


----------



## Hellrazer

Gary29 said:


> Tell your Mrs you've got Nat as your screen saver, see how that goes?
> 
> Or get Nat round for a 3some.


 On it


----------



## 19072

Hellrazer said:


> So was doing a little cleaning this morning, wearing nowt but my boxers as you do, only naked on naked Sunday's! So get to the little ones room that has a huge mirror and stopped and had a little look thought, yeah changing a little looking better so some progress made. Grab the phone, take a snap and send it to the misses as she's at work. Get a nice reply from her which was motivating. Then a further text later saying Natalie said can you come and do her cleaning! Put two and two together and say to her you little ****er did you show Nat. Text shortly back saying... Nat has it as her screen saver! Lmao
> 
> How am I supposed to feel about this? I feel slightly aroused but used? Lmao


 Nat needs sent a dick pic bro!!


----------



## Hellrazer

herc said:


> Nat needs sent a dick pic bro!!


 To be fair the misses has probably shown her that as well lol


----------



## 19072

Quick update I prefer videos - here is a sniper of my legs. Skipped training last night so taking out swimming tonight and doing back/hams/calves that I should have done last night

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBCvHUZnoCgH%2F


----------



## Hellrazer

herc said:


> Quick update I prefer videos - here is a sniper of my legs. Skipped training last night so taking out swimming tonight and doing back/hams/calves that I should have done last night
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBCvHUZnoCgH%2F


 Looking swole bud


----------



## 19072

Hellrazer said:


> Looking swole bud


 Cheers buddy - goal is to cut. Let myself get to chunky and high bf ever since I stopped fighting and the wife had our lil girl. So this 12wk comp came in perfect timing for my fat self lol


----------



## CUZ

FelonE said:


> Sorry mate you're 9 days too late


 Thought as much.


----------



## Plate

CUZ said:


> Thought as much.


 Start a journal anyway mate


----------



## DLTBB

You've got solid legs @herc.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Hellrazer said:


> On it
> 
> View attachment 122486


 :lol: :lol:

Well the thread was nice while it lasted


----------



## 19072

DLTBB said:


> You've got solid legs @herc.


 Thats a lot coming from you man - appreciate it pal :thumb


----------



## Hellrazer

herc said:


> Cheers buddy - goal is to cut. Let myself get to chunky and high bf ever since I stopped fighting and the wife had our lil girl. So this 12wk comp came in perfect timing for my fat self lol


 I'm fat and bulking lol but be a lifetime before getting legs like that hahah good work buddy keep it up swole mother ****er


----------



## mrwright

Diet has been good today

Minus a protein bar

3 eggs and 2 toast

A slice of cake

My willpower has gone im a broken man!


----------



## wardz

*Legs*

*hamstring curls: *20x20k 14x25k 8x30k super setted with *stiff leg dead lifts: 3x60k*

*hamstring concentration curl: *4x10x15k

*leg press: *40x100k 30x150k 25x200k 15x250k

*leg extentions: *15x25k 15x25k 12x30k 8x35k

*Seated calf raises: *4x15x30k

abs!


----------



## 19072

*Back / Biceps *

wide grip chins 14/12/10/8

bent over rows [email protected]/75/80/85/90

lat pull down 4x10

seat rows 4x15

cable curls (straight bar) 4x10


----------



## FelonE1

What a fvcking evening I've had. Mrs and dog have been ill and chucking up all day but I felt fine.

Decided to eat 200g dried fruit in one sitting and got the worst stomach cramps I've ever had,couldn't get off the sofa for an hour and a half. Went toilet and had the worst sh1ts ever,got off the toilet and threw my guts up about 8 times. Feel ill as fvxk.


----------



## Ares

Man, why would you eat that much in one go!?


----------



## FelonE1

Just threw up again ffs


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> Man, why would you eat that much in one go!?


 Fvck knows,never again


----------



## CandleLitDesert

FelonE said:


> Just threw up again ffs


 Mini - cut!

jk get well soon


----------



## Hellrazer

Trained hard! Ate clean all day and lots of, then there was fu**ing cakes! Cakes won, damn cakes!


----------



## nitrogen

Leg day and cardio on stepper and bike. Feeling shattered today.


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> What a fvcking evening I've had. Mrs and dog have been ill and chucking up all day but I felt fine.
> 
> Decided to eat 200g dried fruit in one sitting and got the worst stomach cramps I've ever had,couldn't get off the sofa for an hour and a half. Went toilet and had the worst sh1ts ever,got off the toilet and threw my guts up about 8 times. Feel ill as fvxk.


 You shouldn't have snogged the dog. :whistling:


----------



## CandleLitDesert

20 mins on the eliptical

shoulder workout only using machines + facepulls.

Low carb is kicking my ass, zero energy all the time!


----------



## Gary29

Cutting is fu**ing s**t. Legs tonight, 10 x 10 squats at 60kg with a min rest in between, no energy as cals have been low as f**k and poor nutrition, felt weak as a kitten.


----------



## Ares

CandleLitDesert said:


> 20 mins on the eliptical
> 
> shoulder workout only using machines + facepulls.
> 
> Low carb is kicking my ass, zero energy all the time!


 Is this your first go with it?

Can take 2-3 weeks to get adjusted mate, stick with it. You upped your fats in their stead?


----------



## mcrewe123

CandleLitDesert said:


> 20 mins on the eliptical
> 
> shoulder workout only using machines + facepulls.
> 
> Low carb is kicking my ass, zero energy all the time!


 Seriously read that as " 20 mins on the epileptic " thought you meant youd had a fit and counted it as 20 mins cardio :lol:


----------



## CandleLitDesert

mcrewe123 said:


> Seriously read that as " 20 mins on the epileptic " thought you meant youd had a fit and counted it as 20 mins cardio [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon="true"]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=0abf4034e3a22d4b47ce0589fd21b2c38180daebf6cadae1dca795aaab9d1133[/IMG]


 Haha!


----------



## nitrogen

Back workout consisting of some supersets. Abs three exercises and 20 mins of moderate cardio.

I always do 5-10 minutes cardio pre workout to be arm up. I never count it as part of my cardio.

Don't know if I look different but feel better.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Ares said:


> Is this your first go with it?
> 
> Can take 2-3 weeks to get adjusted mate, stick with it. You upped your fats in their stead?


 Yeah always done iifym cuts

i haven't really would that help?

got the diet off banzai it's a chicken and broccoli diet pretty much


----------



## nitrogen

CandleLitDesert said:


> Yeah always done iifym cuts
> 
> i haven't really would that help?
> 
> got the diet off banzai it's a chicken and broccoli diet pretty much


 Very boring but even more effective. I would not be able to stick to it again. Good luck with deternination though. :thumb:


----------



## Flipper

Fasted cardio this morning and just back from the gym now. Did chest and shoulders. Lots of volume with drop sets.

Incline smith

40kg x 20

80 x 10

100 x 8

90 x 7

80 x 8

60 x 10

Straight into

40 x 12

Seated db shoulder press

34kg x 10

34kg x 6 (slow neg)

Straight into

16.5kg x 10

22kg x 14

Straight into

14kg x 12

Incline db chest fly drop sets

22kg x 9

14kg x 7

22kg x 9

14kg x 5

22kg x 8

12kg x 9

Cable side delt raise

5kg x 20 each arm

10kg x 13

10kg x 10 one arm 12 other

Low pulley cable crossover

15kg x 15

20kg x 8

High pulley cable crossover

20kg x 12

20kg x 9 + 2 wth a swing

Db side raises

12kg x 14

14kg x 8

14kg x 10

12kg x 9

Flat bench press to failure

60kg x 15

60kg x 9

40kg x 19

40kg x 12

Chest is fried now.


----------



## Ares

CandleLitDesert said:


> Yeah always done iifym cuts
> 
> i haven't really would that help?
> 
> got the diet off banzai it's a chicken and broccoli diet pretty much


 Is that literally the diet? Chicken and broc? Sheeeeit

Now way could I handle that, lol. Fair play for even attempting!


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Ares said:


> Is that literally the diet? Chicken and broc? Sheeeeit
> 
> Now way could I handle that, lol. Fair play for even attempting!


 [B][U]Best diet for stripping fat.[/U][/B]





*protein sources;*

 Egg whites (6 yolks max)
Chicken breast
lean Turkey
Cod
Haddock
Salmon
Tuna
*protein sources are kept to once a day;*
Lean steak
Lean ground beef
Lean roast beef
*vegetable source;*
Asparagus
Broccoli

Cabbage
Cucumber
Onion
Spinach
lettuce
Tomatoes
Green Peppers

Diet drinks are allowed, they have zero calories anyway.

Keep your veg. to one serving per meal.

That's the whole diet + abit of tobasco and sugar free jelly


----------



## wardz

*Shoulders*

*seated dumbbell press*

*16x20s 16x20s 12x30s 8x40s*

*cable side raises*

*2x15x2plates behind back*

*2x12x3plates Infront*

*cable front raises x4*

*reverse peck deck x4*

*final burnout, shoulder press smith machine* 4x50k as many reps as possible.

20mins cardio on stationary bike

felt focused and in a relatively good mood for the first time this week, probably because I was thinking about my next cycle which I should be starting in two weeks


----------



## mcrewe123

Started sibutramine earlier! Stopped appetite for about 3 hours now im marvin again!


----------



## Ares

Just ordered a pizza and some chilli cheese bites, Fri-Sunday will be a write-off anyway as I'm away for a stag, so this won't hurt I don't think. That's what I'm telling myself anyway :thumb:


----------



## mrwright

0 energy today

Went to train legs and abit of arms

Leg press

4 plates a side x 15 then 2 or 3 drop sets

Did that twice

Slow db curls 16kg with a 28kg hammer curl thrown in

Leg ext ss with decline situps 75kg x 12 3 sets

Dips

Cable rope curls 60kg drop 50kg 40kg then same with tri pushdowns

5 mins on treadmill

NEED to increase my water intake by alot! Think it will make a huge difference alone


----------



## mrwright

Oh and stop eating cake may help too


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Not feeling it today so just did back

Pull downs 2 x 12 warm ups 4 x 6,6,8,7 73kg

dumbell rows 5 x 8 working upto 26kg

Barbell rows 2x8 60kg super setted with deadlifts same weight

early night tonight cardio tomorrow.


----------



## mrwright

Ok so all the cake is gone! Fckin wifes family having the idea for a great british bakeoff + her mum making her a mothers day cake while im cutting

Was fckin tasty tho

Pre prepared aload of sweet potatoes yesterday so that'll help with carbs and got some frozen chicken breast rather than breaded stuff just need to get an prepare some broccoli

Added winstrol yesterday 50mg pre workout for yesterday n today of Alpha then 50mg split up 15am 20PwO and 15pm of that other lab that i can't remember

The lil un is spending the night at her nans tonight so get a decent sleep!

And loads of cardio with the missus........

Atleast 5 mins


----------



## 19072

Hasn't been a good week. Lack of staff in my shop I have been unable to get round to the gym on my lunch break. I have managed so far chest/triceps - back/biceps and hopefully manage to hit shoulders tonight. Legs I think I will do hams/calves on Saturday as I'm getting knee pain again. (popped knee in MMA years ago) Finally received the bench from Powerhouse fitness so can now use the home gym with full use!!

Tonight

Standing BB press 4x12 / Seated KB press 3x20 / Side laterals / Rear delts / Front plate raises / Shrugs


----------



## Gary29

Shoulder injury is really pissing me off, can't do any overhead pressing, or flat pressing without crying like a little girl.

So last night I did 10 x 10 decline flyes with 18kg DB's, just to stretch the chest out

Cable push downsuper set with straight bar and donkeys bollocks, drop sets to failure to try and blast the tri's

Lateral raises 10 x 10 with 12kg DB

15 min on the bag

My shoulder just about holds up to that, but my chest is never getting any better until my injury fixes up.


----------



## andyboro

Really enjoying this so far.. A bit of colour and a clean diet has made me feel tonnes better.

Plus no beer in 2 weeks... I don't remember the last time that happened! Out with the mrs Saturday though so that will probably slip for a couple, its our first night out in six months so I think its semi-allowed.

3 training sessions in this week and back in Sunday for legs, hopefully that and being clean the rest of the time is enough to keep me on the downward track 

test/mast/tren blend arrived yesterday so will start Monday, tempted to stick some of this Helios in too to see what it does.


----------



## FelonE1

Well after 2 days of puking and sh1tting my bulks going well lol I'm down 7lbs to 200lbs


----------



## Goranchero

Keto power!!!

View attachment DSC_0224.JPG


----------



## Nu-Labz

*CANT WAIT FOR CHEAT MEAL TOMMOROW!!!!! NANDOS KFC GBK WAGAMANAS I JUST DONT fu**ing KNOW!!!!!!!! *


----------



## mrwright

Nu-Labz said:


> *CANT WAIT FOR CHEAT MEAL TOMMOROW!!!!! NANDOS KFC GBK WAGAMANAS I JUST DONT fu**ing KNOW!!!!!!!! *


 All of them.


----------



## RedStar

mrwright said:


> All of them.


 Beat me to it.


----------



## wardz

Bi's and tri's done, had some crazy left tri pump thing going on felt strange but class doing biceps! Best workout this week glad I'm getting back to normal it's been a long week! Going to destroy legs and shoulders tomorrow then my little girls christening on Sunday should be a good weekend! Oh and I got morning sex and she went on top, happy fvcking days!!!!


----------



## Nu-Labz

mrwright said:


> All of them.


 That is now an option. Cheers for the bad influence lol Just extra cardio on Sunday to make up for it.


----------



## mrwright

Feeling knackered so popped 3 dhacks pre somethin or other and 50mg winny n popped for a push session

Incline db

30kg 2 sets 36kg 1 set

Ss with incline flies 14kg

Standing bb press

50Kg 2 sets

40Kg 1 set drop to 20kg

Gonna swap this with db press i think n switch up the order doin it straight after incline aint workin

Db lat raise

12Kg x 10

Shoulder was hurtin so came back to these later

Iso lateral pull down100kg x 15 12 12

Weighted dips

15kg x 3 sets

Db lat raise 12 kg and 8kg

Db 1 arm row 44kg x 10

Gonna swap these too i must twist funny when doin em n it knocks me sick

7 mins on treadmill

Lookin and feeling good excellent session waist lookin small veins coming in strength going up and dick still massive


----------



## andyboro

mrwright said:


> Feeling knackered so popped 3 dhacks pre somethin or other and 50mg winny n popped for a push session
> 
> Incline db
> 
> 30kg 2 sets 36kg 1 set
> 
> Ss with incline flies 14kg
> 
> Standing bb press
> 
> 50Kg 2 sets
> 
> 40Kg 1 set drop to 20kg
> 
> Gonna swap this with db press i think n switch up the order doin it straight after incline aint workin
> 
> Db lat raise
> 
> 12Kg x 10
> 
> Shoulder was hurtin so came back to these later
> 
> Iso lateral pull down100kg x 15 12 12
> 
> Weighted dips
> 
> 15kg x 3 sets
> 
> Db lat raise 12 kg and 8kg
> 
> Db 1 arm row 44kg x 10
> 
> Gonna swap these too i must twist funny when doin em n it knocks me sick
> 
> 7 mins on treadmill
> 
> Lookin and feeling good excellent session waist lookin small veins coming in strength going up and still a massive dick


 why the 7mins on the treadmill if you dont mind me asking?


----------



## mrwright

andyboro said:


> why the 7mins on the treadmill if you dont mind me asking?


 Honestly cuz im a lazy fcker an couldnt be arsed do the full 10 lol

Started get abit of a stitch, i am not a fit man


----------



## SwollNP

im excited for the three week progress photo updates

hope everyone is on track with their goals! :thumb:


----------



## Flipper

Fasted morning cardio done again. Will be doing some abs tonight with the wife. Just back from gym. Did the following:

Back

T bar row

40kg x 16

60kg x 14

80kg x 12

90kg x 10

Low row pulley

Wide grip

50kg x 12

65kg x 12

80kg x 9

Narrow grip

60kg x 12

80kg x 9

Hammer strength pull down

80kg x 16

120kg x 6

100kg x 10

Db row

41kg x 10 each side

41kg x 11 each side

46.5kg x 8 each side

Triceps

Rope skull crusher

35kg x 20

50kg x 15

60kg x 10

60kg x 8

Cgbp

60kg x 18

70kg x 12

70kg x 11

Rope tricep extension

25kg x 20

35kg x 12

Straight into

20kg x 8

25kg x 14

Straight bar

Narrow grip

25kg x 20

35kg x 14

45kg x 10

45kg x 9 + 4 cheat reps

Really enjoyed that session. Again a bit more volume than usual but not had as much chance to hit the gym this week with work.


----------



## Heavyassweights

FelonE said:


> Well after 2 days of puking and sh1tting my bulks going well lol I'm down 7lbs to 200lbs


 thats nothing mate, all water

i lose more than that after a session with the mrs


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Is it next weekend for progress pics? Losing track already ^_^


----------



## andyboro

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Is it next weekend for progress pics? Losing track already ^_^


 yep, next week its 'fk, i look no different' time lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

andyboro said:


> yep, next week its 'fk, i look no different' time lol


 Dnp suppliers gon make some dough :lol:


----------



## RepsForJesus

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Dnp suppliers gon make some dough :lol:


 I've a professional photo shoot booked in. Airbrushing, lighting, the heap, said he's gonna make me look like terry crews


----------



## 19072

Barbell press 2x15 2x10 2x8

KB press 3x20

side laterals 2x20

front raises 2x20

Rear raises 2x20


----------



## nitrogen

Cheat and triceps today followed by cardio and abs.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Jumped on the scales and I've lost 3lbs this week.

Got to be happy with that


----------



## FelonE1

Feeling a bit better today,just managed 200g Cocopops and 500ml whole milk


----------



## andyboro

Tried a 'healthy' full English this morning.. chicken sausages, Turkey bacon... fking awful!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

andyboro said:


> Tried a 'healthy' full English this morning.. chicken sausages, Turkey bacon... fking awful!


 Hate the turkey bacon but the chicken sausages I thought were nice


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Lost another 2.2 lbs this week so 7.4 lbs down so far :thumb:


----------



## 19072

andyboro said:


> Tried a 'healthy' full English this morning.. chicken sausages, Turkey bacon... fking awful!


 Aww lad that sounds nasty!! beef sausage, bacon medallions, poached egg, mushrooms and wheaten bread


----------



## mcrewe123

You lot with your fancy healthy breakfasts, i had a chicken breast :lol:

Anyway, zero carbs all day today going out for a curry tonight and going to see sean lock. Will be a challenge sitting with the family all eating sweets.

Il stick with my diet coke ha!


----------



## mcrewe123

Still deciding what cycle to run after this dnp course, got 1 week left on dnp, 2 weeks on t3 and low cals to stop piling weight back on and then il lean bulk from there.

Thinking on either of these two:

12 weeks

600mg test blend

400mg mast enth

400mg npp

50mg anadrol ed 4 weeks

or

12 weeks

150mg test enth

400mg tren enth

400mg mast enth

50mg anadrol ed 4 weeks

will be on 3.3iu ansomone on both aswel

any suggestions?


----------



## babyarm

mcrewe123 said:


> Still deciding what cycle to run after this dnp course, got 1 week left on dnp, 2 weeks on t3 and low cals to stop piling weight back on and then il lean bulk from there.
> 
> Thinking on either of these two:
> 
> 12 weeks
> 
> 600mg test blend
> 
> 400mg mast enth
> 
> 400mg npp
> 
> 50mg anadrol ed 4 weeks
> 
> or
> 
> 12 weeks
> 
> 150mg test enth
> 
> 400mg tren enth
> 
> 400mg mast enth
> 
> 50mg anadrol ed 4 weeks
> 
> will be on 3.3iu ansomone on both aswel
> 
> any suggestions?


 I'd go with the second one bud but maybe up the test to 200mg. Test tren oxy great combo and mast makes it even better


----------



## nitrogen

Shoulders, biceps and cardio done. It's been 15 hours since my last meal so it is time to eat. No idea how much I weigh. I shall find out at the end of week three.


----------



## Gary29

Corn flakes and a bagel with pb for breakfast, just did delts, abs and half hour cardio, now beef chilli, sweet potato and broccoli for lunch then football and rugby on tv, quick shake for dinner then Netflix n chill.


----------



## andyboro

herc said:


> Aww lad that sounds nasty!! beef sausage, bacon medallions, poached egg, mushrooms and wheaten bread


 There's next week's sorted lol


----------



## andyboro

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Hate the turkey bacon but the chicken sausages I thought were nice


 I think I overcooked them.. they were like eating toilet roll tubes stuffed with flavourless mush


----------



## mcrewe123

babyarm said:


> I'd go with the second one bud but maybe up the test to 200mg. Test tren oxy great combo and mast makes it even better


 why would you bump the test up pal? i go mental on high test and tren so trying to just keep libido up really. would the extra 50mg make much difference?

saying that the mast would stop the slightest bit of conversion to estro if i upped the test abit wouldn't it? and also cover the libido issue.

as slated as it is running 2 19nor's, iv known a few lads add a small amount of npp to that combo and have looked a lot fuller than just test tren oxys alone


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

I miscalculated my beginning weight

I converted 16.5 stone into lbs in my head (231) but just downloaded a weight converter app to use and double checked it on google

Last week I was up 3 lbs so 234 total. This week I'm down to 231.5 lbs so down 2.5 lbs

If I'm right next weekend is photo week?

But in keeping with the competition I'll have to stick with my original posted weight, I'll just need to try harder now


----------



## mrwright

andyboro said:


> Tried a 'healthy' full English this morning.. chicken sausages, Turkey bacon... fking awful!


 Turkey bacon is fit


----------



## 19072

safc49 said:


> I miscalculated my beginning weight
> 
> I converted 16.5 stone into lbs in my head (231) but just downloaded a weight converter app to use and double checked it on google
> 
> Last week I was up 3 lbs so 234 total. This week I'm down to 231.5 lbs so down 2.5 lbs
> 
> *If I'm right next weekend is photo week? *
> 
> But in keeping with the competition I'll have to stick with my original posted weight, I'll just need to try harder now


 Yes next weekend is the first of three updates


----------



## babyarm

mcrewe123 said:


> why would you bump the test up pal? i go mental on high test and tren so trying to just keep libido up really. would the extra 50mg make much difference?
> 
> saying that the mast would stop the slightest bit of conversion to estro if i upped the test abit wouldn't it? and also cover the libido issue.
> 
> as slated as it is running 2 19nor's, iv known a few lads add a small amount of npp to that combo and have looked a lot fuller than just test tren oxys alone


 At 150mg is just a cruise dose you won't get much from that 200mg is still low but would give a better return. With the mast in there it would help to combat any estro along with your Ai.

The three compounds will do you great for a lean bulk. Not tried test tren oxy and npp myself but I have heard good things.


----------



## SwollNP

SwollNP said:


> Weighed in 101.7kg down from 103.8kg - happy days


 Down to 100.5kg today :thumb

Hope everyone else is doing well!


----------



## Peasnall

Down to 100.1 kg this morning from 103kg


----------



## mcrewe123

babyarm said:


> At 150mg is just a cruise dose you won't get much from that 200mg is still low but would give a better return. With the mast in there it would help to combat any estro along with your Ai.
> 
> The three compounds will do you great for a lean bulk. Not tried test tren oxy and npp myself but I have heard good things.


 I think il do the test tren mast and oxys and maybe add in npp at for the last 6 weeks depending on how things are going


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Down to 88kg today another kg gone

bring on on the cardio!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Anyone hungry?


----------



## CandleLitDesert

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Anyone hungry?


 You barsteward  refeed tomorrow!


----------



## Gary29

Just weighed myself, I'm still bang on 90kg, gonna have to cut cals even more by the looks of it ffs.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

CandleLitDesert said:


> You barsteward  refeed tomorrow!


 Enjoy it, you'll want atleast 10,000 cals :whistling:


----------



## CandleLitDesert

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Enjoy it, you'll want atleast 10,000 cals :whistling:


 I wish... got a pheasent and some roasties followod by a tub of Ben and jezza


----------



## Gary29

I want chocolate cake.


----------



## mcrewe123

Gary29 said:


> I want chocolate cake.


 I know the feeling man! I keep looking at the malteasers in the cupboard :lol:


----------



## mcrewe123

Iv treated me and the missus to a new mattress after me sweating on it everynight for weeks on dnp. Not going on the bed until dnp is finished! Sweating this time around is riduculous.


----------



## 19072

mcrewe123 said:


> Iv treated me and the missus to a new mattress after me sweating on it everynight for weeks on dnp. Not going on the bed until dnp is finished! Sweating this time around is riduculous.


 Don't go on tren next then lol


----------



## mcrewe123

herc said:


> Don't go on tren next then lol


 Ha, iv note used tren in a long time! Is the sweating bad, i cant remember


----------



## RedStar

mcrewe123 said:


> Ha, iv note used tren in a long time! Is the sweating bad, i cant remember


 If your body reacts to it anything like mine, your hair will be soaked come the morning, your sheets damp and your Mrs annoyed.

I am made to sleep on towels on top of the bed when I take it now, simply to avoid a row lol.


----------



## mcrewe123

Simon 88 said:


> If your body reacts to it anything like mine, your hair will be soaked come the morning, your sheets damp and your Mrs annoyed.
> 
> I am made to sleep on towels on top of the bed when I take it now, simply to avoid a row lol.


 Thats how i am on dnp, i get up in the morning and theres a damp outline if where iv been, legs aswel :lol: head sweats the most though. And iv ordered new pillows.

f**k it il by a tent and sleep outside


----------



## RedStar

mcrewe123 said:


> Thats how i am on dnp, i get up in the morning and theres a damp outline if where iv been, legs aswel :lol: head sweats the most though. And iv ordered new pillows.
> 
> f**k it il by a tent and sleep outside


 Its the only compound that gets me in trouble with the Mrs as she is OCD about cleanliness and me sweaing in bed clearly causes her problems.

I dont have a garden to pitch a tent in, else I would, so I sleep on the balcony of my flat in the summer from time to time, as tend to only run tren in summer time, deca during winter.


----------



## mcrewe123

Simon 88 said:


> Its the only compound that gets me in trouble with the Mrs as she is OCD about cleanliness and me sweaing in bed clearly causes her problems.
> 
> I dont have a garden to pitch a tent in, else I would, so I sleep on the balcony of my flat in the summer from time to time, as tend to only run tren in summer time, deca during winter.


 Mine doesnt like me running tren anyway so that part of my course will be a secret lol.

il have to buy a mattress protector when i start, im hoping running a fairly lowish dose of tren then i wont get bad sweats. Probably limit carbs at night, see if that helps


----------



## RedStar

mcrewe123 said:


> Mine doesnt like me running tren anyway so that part of my course will be a secret lol.
> 
> il have to buy a mattress protector when i start, im hoping running a fairly lowish dose of tren then i wont get bad sweats. Probably limit carbs at night, see if that helps


 I tried the lowering of carbs, increased water etc. didnt work.

Even tried no water in the hours before bed, as thought if no fluid in me I can't sweat, still bloody sweat like crazy.


----------



## nitrogen

Light leg workout today. No cardio as I've been coming down with some nasty throat ache.

Stopping IF for a while.


----------



## mcrewe123

Simon 88 said:


> I tried the lowering of carbs, increased water etc. didnt work.
> 
> Even tried no water in the hours before bed, as thought if no fluid in me I can't sweat, still bloody sweat like crazy.


 Im ****ed then really. :lol:

will need to think of a plan before i start else shes going to go wappy if i ruin the new mattress! And she dont appreciate waking up with wet hair from me sweating on her lol.

Looks like its a blow up mattress for me soon, fuming she'll be laying in a brand new bed whilst im on the floor, on my slowly deflating mattress sweating my bollocks off.


----------



## mcrewe123

Love the morning routine :huh:

eph, caffeine, dnp, Sibutramine, t3

and a nice pack of chicken.

Followed by a long dog walk to burn off this 3 calories iv had.

LOVELY! Especially when everyones got a fry up

On a side note, i take the sib usually around 9am ( had a lay in today )

but its wearing off around 5-6pm, but i definitely wont be able to sleep if i take anymore sib. Any suggestions except man up and dont eat ?


----------



## DLTBB

mcrewe123 said:


> Love the morning routine :huh:
> 
> eph, caffeine, dnp, Sibutramine, t3
> 
> and a nice pack of chicken.
> 
> Followed by a long dog walk to burn off this 3 calories iv had.
> 
> LOVELY! Especially when everyones got a fry up
> 
> On a side note, i take the sib usually around 9am ( had a lay in today )
> 
> but its wearing off around 5-6pm, but i definitely wont be able to sleep if i take anymore sib. Any suggestions except man up and dont eat ?
> 
> View attachment 122628


 Stop being so dependant on drugs.


----------



## mcrewe123

DLTBB said:


> Stop being so dependant on drugs.


 Have you ran dnp? If you have youll know there is no way your controlling the carb cravings without some type of drug.


----------



## DLTBB

mcrewe123 said:


> Have you ran dnp? If you have youll know there is no way your controlling the carb cravings without some type of drug.


 Nope, haven't had to because I can get lean without having to use a ridiculous cocktail of drugs. You're setting yourself up to regain every bit of fat you've lost as soon as you stop the DNP/stims. You'll know what I mean in a couple of months when you can't control your appetite, your stomach is like a black hole and you've regained all the fat you've lost.


----------



## mcrewe123

DLTBB said:


> Nope, haven't had to because I can get lean without having to use a ridiculous cocktail of drugs. You're setting yourself up to regain every bit of fat you've lost as soon as you stop the DNP/stims.


 Not necessarily, i dont plan on binging when i come off dnp else it would be pointless.

and 16mg eph, 25mcg t3, 15mg sib, 375mg dnp is hardly a ridiculous cocktail of drugs, id say thats a very low dose of each drug tbh. Compared to some people using much higher dosages so they can eat anything they want and lose weight.

im still on 2000cals, 50-75g carbs and 45mins cardio x5 per week.


----------



## DLTBB

mcrewe123 said:


> Not necessarily, i dont plan on binging when i come off dnp else it would be pointless.
> 
> and 16mg eph, 25mcg t3, 15mg sib, 375mg dnp is hardly a ridiculous cocktail of drugs, id say thats a very low dose of each drug tbh. Compared to some people using much higher dosages so they can eat anything they want and lose weight.
> 
> im still on 2000cals, 50-75g carbs and 45mins cardio x5 per week.


 Okay buddy.


----------



## banzi

mcrewe123 said:


> Not necessarily, i dont plan on binging when i come off dnp else it would be pointless.
> 
> and 16mg eph, 25mcg t3, 15mg sib, 375mg dnp is hardly a ridiculous cocktail of drugs, id say thats a very low dose of each drug tbh. Compared to some people using much higher dosages so they can eat anything they want and lose weight.
> 
> im still on 2000cals, 50-75g carbs and 45mins cardio x5 per week.


 lol...


----------



## Gary29

Just did back and bis with the spiders in the garage, felt pretty strong considering the low cals, natty for life brah lol! Shoulder not as bad today


----------



## FelonE1

Feeling a lot better today. Eaten 200g cocopops with 500ml whole milk. Tub of Lidls Ben and Jerrys rip off. Galf a pack of Rich. 50g peanut butter. Git my rice and mince cooking now and will have a shake later.......back in the game.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Shoulders, triceps and cardio today

Had a cramp in my calf walking round sainsburys yesterday, just had one in my other calf after cardio.

Are cramps a tren side effect ?


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Feeling a lot better today. Eaten 200g cocopops with 500ml whole milk. Tub of Lidls Ben and Jerrys rip off. Galf a pack of Rich. 50g peanut butter. Git my rice and mince cooking now and will have a shake later.......back in the game.


 Lol you and you coco pop. Don't think I've ever had any.


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> Lol you and you coco pop. Don't think I've ever had any.


 Anabolic as fvxk mate. Can also eat a lot for calories and they don't make you feel bloated.


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Anabolic as fvxk mate. Can also eat a lot for calories and they don't make you feel bloated.


 I had a re feed day. Just finished a bowl if carte door Madagascar vanilla ice cream covered in natural peanut butter.


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> I had a re feed day. Just finished a bowl if carte door Madagascar vanilla ice cream covered in natural peanut butter.


 Sounds nice mate


----------



## anaboliclove

Gary29 said:


> Just did back and bis with the spiders in the garage, felt pretty strong considering the low cals, natty for life brah lol! Shoulder not as bad today


 Lol are them spiders still high jacking your garage/gym


----------



## andyboro

Weigh day.. 211lbs, 9lbs down :thumb

Quite please considering a couple of beers and a pizza on Saturday.

Stepping it up this week with a low t3 dose and helios alongside another drop in cals.

Oh, and an apollo test/tren/mast blend lol


----------



## SwollNP

DLTBB said:


> Nope, haven't had to because I can get lean without having to use a ridiculous cocktail of drugs. You're setting yourself up to regain every bit of fat you've lost as soon as you stop the DNP/stims. You'll know what I mean in a couple of months when you can't control your appetite, your stomach is like a black hole and you've regained all the fat you've lost.


 I've got to agree. At one point I was taking the likes of DNP T3 and stims etc. Lost quite a lot of weight but ended up putting it all back on.

This time dieting, So far I've lost 3kg and that's purely just altering diet and cardio. That means that weeks to come I can add in the likes of T3 and clen on low doses to keep the fat shifting.

My top tip since I've been on both situations is always diet first, and once the weight loss halts, then slight increase in drugs. I would also suggest getting a coach. I thought I knew a lot until I got a coach and changed nearly everything.

I also use to take sib, but really its "mind over matter" and if you do your diet plan correctly, when on a slight calorie deflect you shouldn't be too hungry.

I also think cheat meals (or some decide to make a day of it) are a fad. You don't need them unless a low BF or extremely flat and weak. they should be used sparingly and not weekly..


----------



## Gary29

anaboliclove said:


> Lol are them spiders still high jacking your garage/gym


 Haha yeah man, the worst part is most of them can lift more than me.


----------



## andyboro

SwollNP said:


> I've got to agree. At one point I was taking the likes of DNP T3 and stims etc. Lost quite a lot of weight but ended up putting it all back on.
> 
> This time dieting, So far I've lost 3kg and that's purely just altering diet and cardio. That means that weeks to come I can add in the likes of T3 and clen on low doses to keep the fat shifting.
> 
> My top tip since I've been on both situations is always diet first, and once the weight loss halts, then slight increase in drugs. I would also suggest getting a coach. I thought I knew a lot until I got a coach and changed nearly everything.
> 
> I also use to take sib, but really its "mind over matter" and if you do your diet plan correctly, when on a slight calorie deflect you shouldn't be too hungry.
> 
> I also think cheat meals (or some decide to make a day of it) are a fad. You don't need them unless a low BF or extremely flat and weak. they should be used sparingly and not weekly..


 Couldn't agree more - control/willpower is a vital thing to learn if you don't want to yo-yo for life and if thats all that sib does, its just not worth it.

drink more water and suck it up until it passes, it only takes a couple of weeks max anyway.


----------



## Flipper

Morning all.

21 minutes fasted on cross trainer done and just tucking into breakfast of 6 eggs, tuna, slice of toast and a bit of salad cream.

Legs this afternoon and abs tonight with the wife.

Have a good one.


----------



## mrwright

andyboro said:


> Couldn't agree more - control/willpower is a vital thing to learn if you don't want to yo-yo for life and if thats all that sib does, its just not worth it.
> 
> drink more water and suck it up until it passes, it only takes a couple of weeks max anyway.


 Plus one on this Youll quickly re adjust to your new calories etc

I went from 5000+ cake full packs of biscuits etc an down to about 2000 now and its fine 6 meals +shakes down to 2+shakes

If you cant managw to stick to it whilw you diet without drugs how do you expect to stick to slightly more once you've finished cutting


----------



## FelonE1

Morning all.

Was gonna start Suoerdrol next week byt after losing lbs this last week being ill I've started today instead.

Head feels a bit hazy still but am going gym today.


----------



## Gary29

Rest day for me today, leg day tomorrow though.


----------



## nitrogen

Flipper said:


> Morning all.
> 
> 21 minutes fasted on cross trainer done and just tucking into breakfast of 6 eggs, tuna, slice of toast and a bit of salad cream.
> 
> Legs this afternoon and *abs tonight with the wife*.
> 
> Have a good one.


 Are you doing one of these fancy aerobic classes?


----------



## nitrogen

Rest day today. Slept for 10 hours (woke up a few times ) but still, it's a record for me in years.

Back to work later. Back on IF today. Well I only interupted my IF yesterday by one hour?


----------



## Flipper

nitrogen said:


> Are you doing one of these fancy aerobic classes?


 No mate just putting the jillian michaels workouts on and smashing them. Bit of extra exercise and something to do with the wife as she has just started doing some lifting and it gives her her other type of cardio :thumb


----------



## nitrogen

Flipper said:


> No mate just putting the jillian michaels workouts on and smashing them. Bit of extra exercise and something to do with the wife as she has just started doing some lifting and it gives her her other type of cardio :thumb


 My gym doesn't do jillian michaels classes. Are they any better than average aerobic circuit?


----------



## mrwright

nitrogen said:


> My gym doesn't do jillian michaels classes. Are they any better than average aerobic circuit?


 Not quite as good as davina McCall fit in 5


----------



## Flipper

nitrogen said:


> My gym doesn't do jillian michaels classes. Are they any better than average aerobic circuit?


 We do them at home buddy. I rate them though. There is different levels so as it gets easier you can do the harder level.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Am I on the right thread her?


----------



## nitrogen

mrwright said:


> Not quite as good as davina McCall fit in 5


 Nice, I LIKE SEXY CLASS!


----------



## Goranchero

Motivation Monday...


----------



## FelonE1

Chest/Arms Finito- 4 sets of 6-8 on all

Plate loaded bench-140kg

Plate loaded incline-70kg

Incline db flyes-20kg dbs

Bb curls-40kg

Db hammer curls-20kg dbs

Rope tri ext-59kg

Lying db ext-16kg dbs

Head feels fuzzy still from being ill but got through it ok. Pump was amazing,doubled in size lol someone even commented on it haha. A few lads in the gym said they've been ill too.

Took 10mg Superdrol and 2xThermopro pre-workout.


----------



## Flipper

Legs done. They are feeling pretty pumped. Struggled with the stairs when I got home lol.

Squat

60kg x 5

80 x 5

100 x 5

120 x 5

140 x 3

100 x 7

80 x 10

Quad extension 1 leg

42kg x 12 each leg

56 x 11 each leg

56 x 10 each leg

42 x 14 each leg

Quad extension both legs

70kg x 15

84 x 13

98 x 11

Standing calfs

180kg x 16

220 x 13

240 x 11

240 x 9

Job done.


----------



## mrwright

Push

Decline bench 3 sets

Flat bench 4 sets superset with db flies

Smith machine shoulder press 3 sets

Lat raise 3 sets

Cable rope pushdown

Cable rope face pulls

Bench dip Ss with pushups

5 mins on treadmill

Lookin leann an sexy


----------



## Hellrazer

Lots of alcohol this weekend which wasn't ideal still hit the gym tho feeling wobbly and ate well.

Mrs is definately mirin, so quite motivating getting the compliments from her noticing the difference. Weights up and don't look any fatter so will keep eating and lifting and at the end of the 12 weeks cut, hopefully leaving behind something.

shoulders today....

overhead shoulder press machine

front raises

side raised

Bent over reverse flies

Push press

behines the neck press

Arnold press's

did a little bi and tri as can't seem to just walk away once I'm in the zone


----------



## FelonE1

Flipper said:


> No mate just putting the jillian michaels workouts on and smashing them. Bit of extra exercise and something to do with the wife as she has just started doing some lifting and it gives her her other type of cardio :thumb


 Good stuff mate. Making me wanna get the ol Jane Fonda vhs out now


----------



## FelonE1

5500 cals done today. Filling out again now thank fvxk. Looked like a non-lifter entering the gym....very disheartening


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> 5500 cals done today. Filling out again now thank fvxk. Looked like a non-lifter entering the gym....very disheartening


 Can I borrow some cals


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Can I borrow some cals


 I'll inbox ya some now mate.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> I'll inbox ya some now mate.


 if it wasn't for the comp I'd have eaten the house by now :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> if it wasn't for the comp I'd have eaten the house by now :lol:


 I'm trying too,stomach is still a bit delicate though. Ate fvck all for three days and hitting 5500 again.......sigh lol


----------



## FelonE1

3 week progress pics this weekend folks,get ya best pants ready :thumb:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> 3 week progress pics this weekend folks,get ya best pants ready :thumb:


 Is it time to start breathing in a little for these pics or wait until week 9? :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

2 weeks in all going well :thumb

Muscles start to cramp thou

Tomorrow add 5g taurine a day


----------



## mrwright




----------



## mrwright

More to come tomorrow fck uploading them all by phone takes ages and makes my tiny testicles ache


----------



## FelonE1

Oi cvnts I said the weekend.......respect my authoritay


----------



## Flipper

FelonE said:


> Oi cvnts I said the weekend.......respect my authoritay


 Haha just about to say everyone jumping the gun there.


----------



## FelonE1

Flipper said:


> Haha just about to say everyone jumping the gun there.


 I'll destroy them


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Oi cvnts I said the weekend.......respect my authoritay


 I was yesterday but fall asleep.. Was a rough weekend mate


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> I was yesterday but fall asleep.. Was a rough weekend mate


 Out dogging again?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frandeman said:


> I was yesterday but fall asleep.. Was a rough weekend mate


 Next weekend not this weekend lol


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Next weekend not this weekend lol


 Ffs I give up


----------



## Flaxmans

f**k man I'm definitely not gona win this


----------



## FelonE1

Flaxmans said:


> f**k man I'm definitely not gona win this


 Why not?


----------



## thelockman

Flaxmans said:


> f**k man I'm definitely not gona win this


 still 10 weeks mate


----------



## Flaxmans

Cos I'm to fat to bulk and to small to cut much more. It's ok though feelin a lot better than when I first started :thumb:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Flaxmans said:


> Cos I'm to fat to bulk and to small to cut much more. It's ok though feelin a lot better than when I first started :thumb:


 Now them feels bro, but my skinny fat to Ethiopian runner transformation gonna smash this :lol:


----------



## 19072

fu**ing still waiting ffs!! She got her steak at tea time!!!


----------



## mrwright

herc said:


> fu**ing still waiting ffs!! She got her steak at tea time!!!


 You gave her the steak so she gets the blowjob too


----------



## FelonE1

Morning Fvckers

Weight going in the right direction again now (fvck you norovirus) up to 201.6lbs

Hitting back/arms today


----------



## nitrogen

Morning bitches

Life is hard at the moment. Trying to stick to gym and (IF) clean diet. With a month old baby and full time shift work it ain't easy. But at least I'll look and feel better at the end of challenge.(If I stick to it)


----------



## mrwright

nitrogen said:


> Morning bitches
> 
> Life is hard at the moment. Trying to stick to gym and (IF) clean diet. With a month old baby and full time shift work it ain't easy. But at least I'll look and feel better at the end of challenge.(If I stick to it)


 Babys are bastards trying to steal our gainzz


----------



## andyboro

nitrogen said:


> Morning bitches
> 
> Life is hard at the moment. Trying to stick to gym and (IF) clean diet. With a month old baby and full time shift work it ain't easy. But at least I'll look and feel better at the end of challenge.(If I stick to it)


 If I can do 4 sessions a week, a full time job and a college course alongside a 6 month old, you can too dude.

Stick at it, it gets easier  *

*this statement may not be completely true


----------



## nitrogen

mrwright said:


> *Babies* are *cute * *making our lives happier *


 Fixed


----------



## nitrogen

andyboro said:


> If I can do 4 sessions a week, a full time job and a college course alongside a 6 month old, you can too dude.
> 
> Stick at it, it gets easier  *
> 
> *this statement may not be completely true


 I have managed five sessions a week at the moment.


----------



## andyboro

mrwright said:


> Babys are bastards trying to steal our gainzz


 Tis kinda true.. Its still nigh on impossible to be pissed off at them even at 3am while they try to remove your face as you sleep with their needle like fingernails


----------



## andyboro

nitrogen said:


> I have managed five sessions a week at the moment.


 Its one of those times where you just get it in while you can really isn't it.

I think the toughest part is diet.. especially in the early days when sleep at night seems to be optional for them lol.


----------



## nitrogen

andyboro said:


> Its one of those times where you just get it in while you can really isn't it.
> 
> I think the toughest part is diet.. especially in the early days when sleep at night seems to be optional for them lol.


 Agreed. Seems like they watch you and do things when you want to do things.


----------



## Goranchero

Bit of food pr0n.

@superpube

@Frandeman

View attachment DSC_0229.JPG


----------



## Gary29

f**k me, definitely should've decided to bulk during this!!!


----------



## Frandeman

Goranchero said:


> Bit of food pr0n.
> 
> @superpube
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> View attachment 122706


 Looks good mate :thumb


----------



## andyboro

Goranchero said:


> Bit of food pr0n.
> 
> @superpube
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> View attachment 122706


 That does look good...

and makes me kinda hate you! lol


----------



## Frandeman

Breakfast today

Eggs chicken broccoli Olive oil and chilli sauce :thumb


----------



## superpube

Goranchero said:


> Bit of food pr0n.
> 
> @superpube
> 
> @Frandeman
> 
> View attachment 122706


 Out of likes, will fap instead


----------



## FelonE1

Back/Arms Done- 4 sets on all

V-grip seated rows-up to 135kg(stack)

Chin ups

Bent over bb row-100kg

Pull ups

Db curls-20kg dbs

Hammer curls-20kg dbs

Reverse grip t-bar tri ext-50kg

Was gonna do another tricep exercise but needed a sh1t lol

Felt strong even though I'm still fuzzy headed atm.


----------



## Flipper

How we doing bitches. Another day another gym session done. Chest, shoulders and triceps.

Smith machine seated shoulder press

40kg x 12

60 x 12

80 x 12

100 x 8

100 x 7

Hammer strength incline press

40kg x 18

60 x 12

80 x 7

Drop to

60 x 4

Drop to

40 x 5

40 x 13

Side delt raises db's

12kg x 14, 14, 12, 10

Pec deck

Plate 9 x 16

12 x 11

12 x 8

10 x 9

8 x 10

Rear delt pec deck

7 x 17

9 x 10

8 x 12

Hammer strength bench press (to failure)

40kg x 25, 13, 10

Triceps

Rope skull crusher

35kg x 23

45 x 11

40 x 13

35 x 12

25 x 16

Cgbp

60kg x 7

50 x 10

50 x 9

Straight bar tricep extension

25kg x 22

30 x 17

35 x 11

Really enjoyed that session felt good.

Dont normally do triceps after chest and shoulders. They were pretty fried before I started on them so not too much on them.


----------



## 19072

*Back / Traps*

Deadlifts 5x10 (top set @ 180kg)

Lat pull down 3x12/10/8

DB rows [email protected]

Wide grip chins 3x7

Smith Shrugs [email protected]


----------



## 19072

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBC-cO1dICsR%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dthejackal6.0


----------



## Nu-Labz

I'm about to lose my s**t!!!! Some little mother fecker had been on my step machine every morning I get in and the other step machine is broke. Uuurrrgggggg treadmill and cross trainers are sooooooo boring


----------



## Keeks

Glad I'm not the only one having raging do's! I nearly flipped last night when power walking, two girls stood side by side, one tying her shoe lace, the other jogging on the spot, the jogging one just carried on jogging, so I had to walk into the road to get past, only a little thing but it got me raging, ignorant foookers!

On a good and happy note though, saw a little vein popping out on my oblique this morning, simple things and all that, made my day! :lol:

Hope everyone's having a good week!


----------



## 19072

*16-3-16: Quads / Calves*

Leg press - [email protected]/160/200kg & [email protected]

Squats [email protected]/80/100/120kg & [email protected]

Leg ext 1x20 / 1x15 / 1x15 / 1x10/8/6 / 1x10/8

Machine Hack Squat 3x10

Standing calves [email protected]

Toe press [email protected]


----------



## nitrogen

Haven't been to the gym since Saturday  Shift work and family commitments take priority.

Hope to be back next Tuesday.


----------



## banzi

Nu-Labz said:


> I'm about to lose my s**t!!!! Some little mother fecker had been on my step machine every morning I get in and the other step machine is broke. Uuurrrgggggg treadmill and cross trainers are sooooooo boring


 just go for a walk.


----------



## Flipper

nitrogen said:


> Haven't been to the gym since Saturday  Shift work and family commitments take priority.
> 
> Hope to be back next Tuesday.


 Needs must buddy. Use the break from the gym to be refreshed and to then hit it hard when you get back in there.


----------



## nitrogen

Flipper said:


> Needs must buddy. Use the break from the gym to be refreshed and to then hit it hard when you get back in there.


 It is my arsenal. :thumb


----------



## wardz

*shoulders*

*shoulder press smith machine 40k 50k 60k 70kx5*

*seated dumbbell press: 30kx18/15x4*

*barbell front raise: 10kx18/15x4*

*Dumbbell side laterals: 10kx18/12x4*

*reverse peck deck x4*

*standing cable rows x4*

*15mins cardio on stationary bike*


----------



## FelonE1

Sup Homies

Feeling great today,heads not feeling as fuzzy and had a great arm session.

Appetite is raging today


----------



## mrwright

Did some arms and legs today looking veiny


----------



## FelonE1

Food daily is 5600 cals

Meal 1...200g Cocopops with 500ml whole milk and 20 Rich Tea

Meal 2...Shake with 50g Maltodextrin,2 scoops of whey and 500ml whole milk

Meal 3...Pancakes made with 3 eggs,300ml whole milk and 100g plain flour,15g honey on them

Meal 4...225g minced beef,half a tin of kidney beans,200g rice and half a jar of sauce

Meal 5... Shake with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops whey

Also have 250g cooked beetroot blended with a portion of TPW Supergreens


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Food daily is 5600 cals
> 
> Meal 1...200g Cocopops with 500ml whole milk and 20 Rich Tea
> 
> Meal 2...Shake with 50g Maltodextrin,2 scoops of whey and 500ml whole milk
> 
> Meal 3...Pancakes made with 3 eggs,300ml whole milk and 100g plain flour,15g honey on them
> 
> Meal 4...225g minced beef,half a tin of kidney beans,200g rice and half a jar of sauce
> 
> Meal 5... Shake with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops whey
> 
> Also have 250g cooked beetroot blended with a portion of TPW Supergreens


 How much tren you currently running?

Taking inspiration for my next run of tren from your diet as my metabolism is much like yours on tren.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> How much tren you currently running?
> 
> Taking inspiration for my next run of tren from your diet as my metabolism is much like yours on tren.


 None mate. On 150mg test and 20mg Superdrol atm

My metabolism is mental without tren,why I'm bulking on sus/npp from Monday instead of tren


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Food daily is 5600 cals
> 
> Meal 1...200g Cocopops with 500ml whole milk and 20 Rich Tea
> 
> Meal 2...Shake with 50g Maltodextrin,2 scoops of whey and 500ml whole milk
> 
> Meal 3...Pancakes made with 3 eggs,300ml whole milk and 100g plain flour,15g honey on them
> 
> Meal 4...225g minced beef,half a tin of kidney beans,200g rice and half a jar of sauce
> 
> Meal 5... Shake with 500ml whole milk and 2 scoops whey
> 
> Also have 250g cooked beetroot blended with a portion of TPW Supergreens


 Coco pops????? Will have to check them out


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> Coco pops????? Will have to check them out


 So easy to eat and don't make ya feel bloated


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> None mate. On 150mg test and 20mg Superdrol atm
> 
> My metabolism is mental without tren,why I'm bulking on sus/npp from Monday instead of tren


 Think yours might be a tad faster than mine by the sounds of it then.

NPP is a compound that interests me, I'm on sus deca and anadrol atm, going well so far, periodising the calories up.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> Think yours might be a tad faster than mine by the sounds of it then.
> 
> NPP is a compound that interests me, I'm on sus deca and anadrol atm, going well so far, periodising the calories up.


 Tren is my favourite to be on for the feeling but I struggle to gain at all on it,gotta start using compounds now that I can actually gain on.lol. Are you gaining atm?


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Tren is my favourite to be on for the feeling but I struggle to gain at all on it,gotta start using compounds now that I can actually gain on.lol. Are you gaining atm?


 I am up 6lbs, but my calories were way too low to start with. I'm on approx. 4250 (plan to increase 250 each week or so up to about 5000) now gaining about 2lbs a week is my target. I realise that come the end some fat gain will happen, but looking forward to run a TTM cut, or possibly tren, test primo cut. I am reserving tren for cutting going forward. Deca is proving great for my knees and joints to do heavier weights. I had never been able to squat 3 plates a side before owing to ligament issues, yet on deca my knees never give me issues. I am really pleased about this.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> I am up 6lbs, but my calories were way too low to start with. I'm on approx. 4250 now gaining about 2lbs a week is my target. I realise that come the end some fat gain will happen, but looking forward to run a TTM cut, or possibly tren, test primo cut. I am reserving tren for cutting going forward. Deca is proving great for my knees and joints to do heavier weights. I had never been able to squat 3 plates a side before owing to ligament issues, yet on deca my knees never give me issues. I am really pleased about this.


 Lad at my gym is on test/deca and loving it lol pbs every session,said his joints feel great and he's gaining nicely. Everytime I see him he's bouncing round the gym smiling........loving it haha.


----------



## Hellrazer

Still chipping away. Just managed couple of reps incline bench press in the smith machine at 100k so it's not that far out of reach breaking the 100 barrier hopefully. Diet s**t last two days but weights up a little so all good


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Lad at my gym is on test/deca and loving it lol pbs every session,said his joints feel great and he's gaining nicely. Everytime I see him he's bouncing round the gym smiling........loving it haha.


 Honestly that sounds like me, I have never felt so confident lifting heavier. (I usually prefer volume training).

One of the PT's in my gym asked me what I am taking etc. and could he have what I am on as he said my gains are good and I am probably the biggest guy in my gym (I train in a gym used by more your Geordie shore type guys, so this status is by no means hard to get, and I'd be a midget in a lot of other gyms).


----------



## FelonE1

Hellrazer said:


> Still chipping away. Just managed couple of reps incline bench press in the smith machine at 100k so it's not that far out of reach breaking the 100 barrier hopefully. Diet s**t last two days but weights up a little so all good


 Keep at it mate,doing well


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> Honestly that sounds like me, I have never felt so confident lifting heavier. (I usually prefer volume training).
> 
> One of the PT's in my gym asked me what I am taking etc. and could he have what I am on as he said my gains are good and I am probably the biggest guy in my gym (I train in a gym used by more your Geordie shore type guys, so this status is by no means hard to get, and I'd be a midget in a lot of other gyms).


 Good stuff mate


----------



## Hellrazer

FelonE said:


> Keep at it mate,doing well


 1st set 2 reps 100k

2nd set 3 reps 100k

3rd set 3 reps 100k

then dropped to 80k for 7 reps.

i feel like my heads gonna ****in pop off I think I'm forgetting to breathe or something when pushing the weight.

Cheers for the Comment bud


----------



## FelonE1

Hellrazer said:


> 1st set 2 reps 100k
> 
> 2nd set 3 reps 100k
> 
> 3rd set 3 reps 100k
> 
> then dropped to 80k for 7 reps.
> 
> i feel like my heads gonna ****in pop off I think I'm forgetting to breathe or something when pushing the weight.
> 
> Cheers for the Comment bud


 I breathe out on the negative,used to hold my breath haha


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> I breathe out on the negative,used to hold my breath haha


 I do big breath on way down pause then blow out hard as i push

Used to kill myself holdin my breath like a 5 minute struggle to push up a lift without breathin


----------



## mrwright

Stuck the wrong fckin gear in so instead of 2ml tren i did 1ml test 1ml tren

Thought it was monday


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

@FelonE is the end date 23rd may?


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> @FelonE is the end date 23rd may?


 Yes mate


----------



## 19072

*17-3-16: arms *

straight bar curls 4x15

single arm curls 4x12

straight bar push downs 4x15

rope push downs 4x12

dropset KB curls 25reps total

* first time in a looong time I have done an arm day  used my home gym set up


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Yo yo yo

rest day today

just got some go nutritions blueberry cheesecake whey and it's the dogs [email protected]

feeling good for the pics this weekend

hope your all smashing it too!


----------



## Ares

Ill as fvck, not trained since last Weds. Can't wait to get back into it!


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> Ill as fvck, not trained since last Weds. Can't wait to get back into it!


 Ah sh1t. Get well soon mate. Only just feeling better myself


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> Ah sh1t. Get well soon mate. Only just feeling better myself


 Is throwing up within the rules? :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Is throwing up within the rules? :whistling:


 Bulimia is an effective cutting technique


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> Bulimia is an effective cutting technique


 Didn't work for old Veggie so not convinced


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Didn't work for old Veggie so not convinced


 Lol touche


----------



## wardz

Legs today, I got a sharp shooting pain in my left quad so i hit calfs early thinking they should be ok but the pain didn't stop. Hope it's nothing major bit tender at work tonight but nothing worth crying over!

*legs:*

*leg press: 150kx20 200kx18 250x12 300x8*

*leg extentions: 30kx16 35x14 40x10 40kx10*

*Seated calf raises: 30kx15x2*

leg raise and crunches


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> So easy to eat and don't make ya feel bloated


 What's the nutritional value like on them though?


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> What's the nutritional value like on them though?


 Just checked......they contain 100g of nutrition


----------



## FelonE1

Morning All

Weighed 205.4lbs this morning,back where I was before I got ill. Weight is coming on every day and not looking fat/watery/bloated.


----------



## Goranchero

FelonE said:


> Bulimia is an effective cutting technique


 Got any samples of Norovirus for Week 12?

Apart from bulimia... rotten fish also works fantastic. Mackerel is pure gold.


----------



## FelonE1

Goranchero said:


> Got any samples of Norovirus for Week 12?
> 
> Apart from bulimia... rotten fish also works fantastic. Mackerel is pure gold.


 I'll post you my sick bowl,still got 200g mixed fruit stuck to it


----------



## Goranchero

FelonE said:


> I'll post you my sick bowl,still got 200g mixed fruit stuck to it


----------



## mrwright

Dropping the winny

Making my shoulder fckin terrible can barely move it without pain

Might use it in a bulk with Deca see if that helps

Might shove some dbol in now instead, anyone used Dbol on a cut?


----------



## andyboro

mrwright said:


> Dropping the winny
> 
> Making my shoulder fckin terrible can barely move it without pain
> 
> Might use it in a bulk with Deca see if that helps
> 
> Might shove some dbol in now instead, anyone used Dbol on a cut?


 I am, but only pre workout to keep things productive.


----------



## FelonE1

Legs Done

Really can't get in to my leg days atm,used to love em. Ever since my knee went full retard and I got ill and had to have 4 weeks off training legs they've got weak as sh1t. Still look decent but weak as sh1t.


----------



## Goranchero

mrwright said:


> Dropping the winny
> 
> Making my shoulder fckin terrible can barely move it without pain
> 
> Might use it in a bulk with Deca see if that helps
> 
> Might shove some dbol in now instead, anyone used Dbol on a cut?


 Try trest and/or ostarine.


----------



## FelonE1

Not looking too shabby considering I had to take 4 weeks off training em due to a spacca knee


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Just checked......they contain 100g of nutrition


 Nice


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Had a epic fail on my diet last night

20oz burger and 3 pieces of fried chicken and fries.

think the tren is working now though constantly sleepy and feel like a sex pest

got 6 days off next week so will be onit like sonic, Some two a day training

also got my road bike fixed so will try and get out for a 30-40 mile ride round the new Forrest


----------



## Garage Dweller

I'm on holiday this week and have most likely managed to send myself back to the start line! Not looking forward to pics...


----------



## mrwright

Done a fasted uppet session

Had fck all energy n felt shakey n abit ill goin in

Incline db bench ss with incline flys 32 n 14kg

Machine pulldown stack x 3sets

Dips 2 sets +15kg

Couldnt be fcked do shoulders or arms

Or cardio

Takeaway tonight

Will pop up pics later today


----------



## mrwright

*Start*​
​
*3 Weeks in*​


----------



## wardz

Biceps and triceps smashed today had a pretty decent pump on, getting pissed off my left arm is smaller than my right. I think I will have to measure it tonight to see how bad it actually is or if it's next to nothing and in my head! last of my anavar gone now. 1week on Monday till next cycle, looking forward to start, seems like I've been counting down to it for ages


----------



## mcrewe123

mrwright said:


> *Start*​
> ​
> *3 Weeks in*​


 fats coming off nicely bud


----------



## Plate

@mrwright you can pack this sh1t in

Ur doing so well mate a cheat weekend is in order I reckon :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> Just checked......they contain 100g of nutrition


 Definitely time to up his cals by a few thousand :lol:


----------



## RUDESTEW

herc said:


> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBC-cO1dICsR%2F%3Ftaken-by%3Dthejackal6.0


 lol its on a loop i counted up to 50 and thought fkungic EPIC deads . Looking good guys be strong


----------



## Flipper

@mrwright you're smashing it mate good work so far. Have a weekend off lol.


----------



## mrwright

Plate said:


> @mrwright you can pack this sh1t in
> 
> Ur doing so well mate a cheat weekend is in order I reckon :whistling:





Flipper said:


> @mrwright you're smashing it mate good work so far. Have a weekend off lol.


 Ive had most fridays off big fat chinese etc and a week of cake once or twice a day lol

Tren is good s**t lol


----------



## mrwright

Plus a pack of fake oreo cookies Viennese whirls and some galaxy chocolate


----------



## bornagod

mrwright said:


> Plus a pack of fake oreo cookies Viennese whirls and some galaxy chocolate


 Mmm looks spot on does that bud. Just ordered myself a Chinese now as it happens, feeling sorry for my self with my gammy leg lol


----------



## FelonE1

My 5600 cals is more like 6800 today lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mrwright said:


> Plus a pack of fake oreo cookies Viennese whirls and some galaxy chocolate





FelonE said:


> My 5600 cals is more like 6800 today lol
> 
> View attachment 122862


 Fml


----------



## banzi

mrwright said:


> Plus a pack of fake oreo cookies Viennese whirls and some galaxy chocolate


 shitty fake chips, how disgusting.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

banzi said:


> shitty fake chips, how disgusting.


 He's taking this comp serious if he's got plastic chips. Fair play.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Fml


 Init...gits


----------



## BestBefore1989

This is cruel.

I've not had a cheat meal for two weeks.

Its been tought this week but I've worked my arse off this week, I just hope the scales are kind tomorrow morning


----------



## banzi

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> He's taking this comp serious if he's got plastic chips. Fair play.


 those chips are as far away from a potato as a Birds Eye waffle.


----------



## FelonE1

Very happy with the way things are going atm.


----------



## Flipper

Morning everyone. Just a pound down this week. Stuck last week but things are changing so still happy. Photos a bit later. Fasted cardio shortly then going to the gym. Can't decide on back or legs. Have a good one.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Start

169.6 lbs









Week 3

159.8 lbs









Down 9.8 lbs in total


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Start
> 
> 169.6 lbs
> 
> View attachment 122881
> 
> 
> Week 3
> 
> 159.8 lbs
> 
> View attachment 122882
> 
> 
> Down 9.8 lbs in total


 Well done mate. Can see the difference too.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> Well done mate. Can see the difference too.


 Always good to hear :thumb:

Pretty shocked that I've not had to reduce cals yet which is great


----------



## Frandeman

banzi said:


> shitty fake chips, how disgusting.


 That's what most British eat anyway :thumb:


----------



## Ares

Well in mate @FuqOutDaWhey

Won't be posting pics this weekend chaps, still quite ill and I've not trained/eaten properly in over a week now :crying:


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> Well in mate @FuqOutDaWhey
> 
> Won't be posting pics this weekend chaps, still quite ill and I've not trained/eaten properly in over a week now :crying:


 Still ill mate?


----------



## Ares

FelonE said:


> Still ill mate?


 Starting to feel better dude, coughing up all sorts of crap now which usually means I'll be reet in a few :thumb:

No idea what this was, lol. No headaches, no cold, just a sore chest and really bad throat. I was thinking tonsillitis maybe, but that sh*t doesn't just go away on its own.. weird!


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> Starting to feel better dude, coughing up all sorts of crap now which usually means I'll be reet in a few :thumb:
> 
> No idea what this was, lol. No headaches, no cold, just a sore chest and really bad throat. I was thinking tonsillitis maybe, but that sh*t doesn't just go away on its own.. weird!


 That's good then. Maybe a cold and chest infection mate


----------



## SwollNP

Start weight: 103.8kg

Week1: 101.7kg

Week2: 100.5kg

Week3: 100.1kg


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

SwollNP said:


> Start weight: 103.8kg
> 
> Week1: 101.7kg
> 
> Week2: 100.5kg
> 
> Week3: 100.1kg
> 
> View attachment 122890
> 
> 
> View attachment 122889


 Looking great


----------



## SwollNP

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Looking great


 Cheers bro!! Legs are really coming in and I notice a big difference in my abdomal although the photos don't give it much justice!


----------



## Flipper

3 week update.

Weight difference of nearly 4lb. Not a huge amount but measurements are definitely coming down so I'm not too bothered. Still on 3000 cals. Will drop in a week by a few hundred.

Starting pic



Today


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

safc49 said:


> height: 6 foot
> 
> weight: 226lbs
> 
> **EDIT** as if it's not obvious but my goal is to lose fat. If I get to within 10lbs of 200lbs in 12 weeks I'll be happy. Ideally I'd like to hit 200lbs
> 
> For my reference only
> 
> Miscalculated starting weight
> 
> 231
> 
> 234 +3lbs
> 
> 231.5 - 2.5lbs


 cut food down a little this week, got 4 days lifting in and still put on 2.5lbs :confused1: fcuking baffled but i'll just keep cracking on

having cut down on food ive only just realised i bloat after eating bread and i now think carbs in general bloat me. though that wouldnt add to weight gain, im sure bloat is just air

TODAYS PHOTOS


----------



## BestBefore1989

sometimes we do get to reap what we sow, and I'm pleased to say that this was one of those weeks.

4.6lbs is a massive weight drop and I'm keeping my protein intake high, so with luck its mostly body fat.

Pics will be done when the wife gets home from shopping


----------



## FelonE1

Just got back from a cheeky chest/back/shoulder session in my rest day lol.

Got a pb on plate loaded bench with 160kg for 3.....proper haps fam


----------



## Plate

Week 1















week 3


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

You all deserve a good cheat weekend :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Wife got back from shopping, she was so busy laughing at me that most of the photos are out of focus but I've got a few that are OK


----------



## BestBefore1989

weeks 1 vs 3 side by side


----------



## Keeks

Awesome work everyone, good to see everyone smashing it! Impressive! :beer:


----------



## Hellrazer

Week 1 in boxers

week 2 in jeans

im up in weight by few lbs and i think I look a bit beefier, probably bloody podge more than anything but bulking was the goal no supplements. Will keep training and eating and cut at the end. Need to find somewhere with better lighting lol make me look a little better and I can't pose for s**t. Good to see everyone's progress really motivating keep it up guys


----------



## RedStar

SwollNP said:


> Start weight: 103.8kg
> 
> Week1: 101.7kg
> 
> Week2: 100.5kg
> 
> Week3: 100.1kg
> 
> View attachment 122890
> 
> 
> View attachment 122889


 Looking big mate, very good!!!


----------



## Keeks

Starting weight was 124.3lbs I think, this mornings weight was 120.5lbs and 21.5" waist, happy days! Need to hammer legs so that they come in well as they're always a problem but fasted cardio has changed now to try and help.

Starting pic









Today's pics


----------



## Hellrazer

Just mirin people's progress and fat loss, should i be cutting as a bit of a Podgy ****er or just keep eating and training. Thoughts? Honesty appreciated lol. Some real nice progress from people inspiring


----------



## Hellrazer

Keeks said:


> Starting weight was 124.3lbs I think, this mornings weight was 120.5lbs and 21.5" waist, happy days! Need to hammer legs so that they come in well as they're always a problem but fasted cardio has changed now to try and help.
> 
> Starting pic
> 
> View attachment 122918
> 
> 
> Today's pics
> 
> View attachment 122915
> 
> 
> View attachment 122916
> View attachment 122917


 Amazing


----------



## Plate

Resist... Seedy.... Comment....

looking good @Keeks 

some good progress pics so far was a peach of an idea this thread, good work @FelonE it's definitely motivating people to put it in :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

Well done everyone,doing well


----------



## FelonE1

Plate said:


> Resist... Seedy.... Comment....
> 
> looking good @Keeks
> 
> some good progress pics so far was a peach of an idea this thread, good work @FelonE it's definitely motivating people to put it in :thumbup1:


 Really glad to see people smashing it and we're only 3 weeks in. Keep it up all


----------



## Peasnall

Trying to get some pics sorted but I've just started working away today and forgot my camera. May have to get some when I'm back in 2 weeks. Down 6lbs though which is good


----------



## FelonE1

Peasnall said:


> Trying to get some pics sorted but I've just started working away today and forgot my camera. May have to get some when I'm back in 2 weeks. Down 6lbs though which is good


 Just get em up when you can mate

That's a good loss


----------



## Peasnall

FelonE said:


> Just get em up when you can mate
> 
> That's a good loss


 Cheers mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Keeks said:


> Starting weight was 124.3lbs I think, this mornings weight was 120.5lbs and 21.5" waist, happy days! Need to hammer legs so that they come in well as they're always a problem but fasted cardio has changed now to try and help.
> 
> Starting pic
> 
> View attachment 122918
> 
> 
> Today's pics
> 
> View attachment 122915
> 
> 
> View attachment 122916
> View attachment 122917


----------



## RedStar

Some great progress to be seen in here ladies and gents. Keep up the good work!


----------



## Plate

FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Plate said:


> View attachment 122922


----------



## nitrogen

I started of well but come to first week my progress seemed to revert. I trained light back, legs and cardio after a week off training. Diet is not going well at all.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

nitrogen said:


> I started of well but come to first week my progress seemed to revert. I trained light back, legs and cardio after a week off training. Diet is not going well at all.


 Still plenty of time to get on it


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Still plenty of time to get on it


 Agreed. I give it my best shot.


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> I started of well but come to first week my progress seemed to revert. I trained light back, legs and cardio after a week off training. Diet is not going well at all.


 What's up with diet mate?


----------



## FelonE1

Hellrazer said:


> Just mirin people's progress and fat loss, should i be cutting as a bit of a Podgy ****er or just keep eating and training. Thoughts? Honesty appreciated lol. Some real nice progress from people inspiring


 Personally I'd keep bulking,you're not that podgy mate. Get some size on and then cut, just try keep fat to a minimal.


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> What's up with diet mate?


 I was unable to train for a week due to work and family. I have been having my family over for a few days so it's all eating out, drinks at night. Back to training and diet regime on Monday.


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> I was unable to train for a week due to work and family. I have been having my family over for a few days so it's all eating out, drinks at night. Back to training and diet regime on Monday.


 Oh lol. Back to business Monday then mate.


----------



## nitrogen

FelonE said:


> Oh lol. Back to business Monday then mate.


 Hopefully. Nandos, cheesecake, beer, cocktails, chinese. I wish I bulked.


----------



## Hellrazer

FelonE said:


> Personally I'd keep bulking,you're not that podgy mate. Get some size on and then cut, just try keep fat to a minimal.


 Note taken! Will continue as is bud


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> Hopefully. Nandos, cheesecake, beer, cocktails, chinese. I wish I bulked.


 Fatty lol sounds nice


----------



## FelonE1

Hellrazer said:


> Note taken! Will continue as is bud


 I would mate. I made the mistake of cutting all the time and never gained lol


----------



## Hellrazer

FelonE said:


> I would mate. I made the mistake of cutting all the time and never gained lol


 I think it was seeing the massive changes people had made lol was sulking and mirin! Weights up and not much fat gain so will keep chipping away at it 205lbs now so hopefully will be able to cut after the 12 weeks and get in some sort of shape from there


----------



## RUDESTEW

great work guys , really can see the progress this early in the cut GG


----------



## FelonE1

Few curls for the girls from today

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBDJSO8tSZHV%2F


----------



## mrwright

****ed the winny off as its broken me

Upped AI back to .5 ED an gonna pop 30mg Dbol a day from then do a 4 week or so of that


----------



## FelonE1

Hellrazer said:


> I think it was seeing the massive changes people had made lol was sulking and mirin! Weights up and not much fat gain so will keep chipping away at it 205lbs now so hopefully will be able to cut after the 12 weeks and get in some sort of shape from there


 Don't worry what other people are doing mate. Some people can gain/cut quickly while it takes a little longer for others. Keep doing what you're doing and stay consistent and you'll be ok :thumb


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Don't worry what other people are doing mate. Some people can gain/cut quickly while it takes a little longer for others. Keep doing what you're doing and stay consistent and you'll be ok :thumb


 Very sound and true advice. Looking good in your latest vid pal.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> Very sound and true advice. Looking good in your latest vid pal.


 Cheers mate


----------



## Nu-Labz

When is the cut off time for the 3 week progress pic? Does it have to be in the same place? I got the Mrs sister and kids over so house is full and can't get a photo so will feel a t**t. Can get one at the gym though


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Nu-Labz said:


> When is the cut off time for the 3 week progress pic? Does it have to be in the same place? I got the Mrs sister and kids over so house is full and can't get a photo so will feel a t**t. Can get one at the gym though


 @FelonEgone soft lad so whenever lol


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> When is the cut off time for the 3 week progress pic? Does it have to be in the same place? I got the Mrs sister and kids over so house is full and can't get a photo so will feel a t**t. Can get one at the gym though


 Yeah needs to be same place really mate to compare pics. Want me to kick em out?


----------



## wardz

Glass or 2 of wine tonight, I'm starring at my legs thinking how much I'm looking forward to these bad boys getting bigger! Maybe some legs and shoulders tomorrow before work (overtime) nothing to heavy! Will try get some photos up tomorrow if not it will be Monday!! Random sh!t legs photo.....


----------



## dt36

Good progress all. Keep it going...


----------



## mcrewe123

When are the progress pics supposed to be in for today or tomorrow?


----------



## andyboro

Update time... yey :mellow:

Weight is down to 14st11 this evening (207lbs) so that's 13lbs so far.

This has all made it glaringly obvious that there's a lot more to get shot of than I thought!

Tren blend started this week so will keep knocking the cals down and hopefully it will give me a nudge along


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Yeah needs to be same place really mate to compare pics. Want me to kick em out?


 If u could. For the final pic I get that it has to be in the same place but for the every 3 week one can I do it elsewhere. Don't win on the progress pics do we? Can I have a squeeze?


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> If u could. For the final pic I get that it has to be in the same place but for the every 3 week one can I do it elsewhere. Don't win on the progress pics do we? Can I have a squeeze?


 Go on then lol


----------



## FelonE1

andyboro said:


> Update time... yey :mellow:
> 
> Weight is down to 14st11 this evening (207lbs) so that's 13lbs so far.
> 
> This has all made it glaringly obvious that there's a lot more to get shot of than I thought!
> 
> Tren blend started this week so will keep knocking the cals down and hopefully it will give me a nudge along
> View attachment 122930
> View attachment 122931
> View attachment 122932
> View attachment 122933


 Big difference there mate. Good work


----------



## andyboro

FelonE said:


> Big difference there mate. Good work


 Cheers, hopefully I can keep the momentum and end up looking half decent!


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Go on then lol


 YES!!!


----------



## mrwright

herc said:


> Before: left - 86kg
> 
> Aftrr: right 88kg
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 122950


 Legs an delts lookin beast


----------



## nitrogen

My breakfast so much for losing dad bod look


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

nitrogen said:


> My breakfast so much for losing dad bod look
> 
> View attachment 122954


 Ffs I'm starving :lol:


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Ffs I'm starving :lol:


 Tbh it's only left overs. Singapore style noodles, vegetable rice, chicken balls and beef in black bean sauce. Not a big deal. Washing it down with beer then off for a Sunday roast.

What's your food intake like today? :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman

I'm looking same as last week

Time to start counting calories


----------



## FelonE1

Starting weight 203lbs

Current weigh 206lbs

Got ill and lost 7lbs so got that back and gained 3


----------



## mcrewe123

Start weight 92kg

current 85.8kg

Before








After


----------



## Frandeman

mcrewe123 said:


> Start weight 92kg
> 
> current 85.8kg
> 
> Before
> View attachment 122961
> 
> 
> After
> 
> View attachment 122960


 You going fast mate :thumb:


----------



## mcrewe123

Frandeman said:


> You going fast mate :thumb:


 Cheers mate! Quicker i cut, longer iv got to put some size on


----------



## Nu-Labz

fu**ing weight is down 3kg!!!! Didn't wanna lose that much!!!! At 93.8kg now. I better look fu**ing different. Pics will be up soon. Pressure is on Squeaky bum time


----------



## 19072

SwollNP said:


> Start weight: 103.8kg
> 
> Week1: 101.7kg
> 
> Week2: 100.5kg
> 
> Week3: 100.1kg
> 
> View attachment 122890
> 
> 
> View attachment 122889


 Some size legs buddy - jealous!!


----------



## 19072

Keeks said:


> Starting weight was 124.3lbs I think, this mornings weight was 120.5lbs and 21.5" waist, happy days! Need to hammer legs so that they come in well as they're always a problem but fasted cardio has changed now to try and help.
> 
> Starting pic
> 
> View attachment 122918
> 
> 
> Today's pics
> 
> View attachment 122915
> 
> 
> View attachment 122916
> View attachment 122917


 Fab progress @Keeks


----------



## Keeks

Hellrazer said:


> Amazing


 Ahh thank you!



Plate said:


> Resist... Seedy.... Comment....
> 
> looking good @Keeks
> 
> some good progress pics so far was a peach of an idea this thread, good work @FelonE it's definitely motivating people to put it in :thumbup1:


 Ha ha, cheers!



FuqOutDaWhey said:


>


 :lol: :lol:



herc said:


> Fab progress @Keeks


 Thank you!


----------



## FelonE1

Jiinx stealing my gains again

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Fwww.instagram.com%2Fp%2FBDLbo3yyZCn%2F


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Frandeman said:


> I'm looking same as last week
> 
> Time to start counting calories
> 
> View attachment 122955


 Lucky [email protected], I look worse :lol: and I have tried believe it or not


----------



## mrwright

Had a massive blowout this weekend

Nips are flaring up after messing up my jabs last week so adding nolva in 20mg ED upped AI to .5ED to cover my 30mg ED Dbol too

Gonna smash it these next few weeks 2 weeks until im back in work so cardio atleast 10 mins every workout day and some Abs every day


----------



## wardz

175lbs-12st.7 start weight: 12st4

I







posted this in the old tread as I'm an idiot! Not got my first pictures to put up and compare with these as my phone is retarded and I've lost everything including numbers, nightmare! Pictures in a different location due to the changing room lights being dead at the moment.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Started 90kg















3 weeks in 87.5kg















please excuse the pi$$ posing lol


----------



## FelonE1

6000 easy cals done today. Still room to increase when needed. No bloat or sticking out belly.


----------



## Plate

CandleLitDesert said:


> Started 90kg
> 
> View attachment 122998
> View attachment 123000
> 
> 
> 3 weeks in 87.5kg
> 
> View attachment 123001
> View attachment 123002
> 
> 
> please excuse the pi$$ posing lol


 Do you keep turning ur boxers inside out every 3 week mate?


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Plate said:


> Do you keep turning ur boxers inside out every 3 week mate?


 was thinking back to front in 3 weeks time to change it up abit


----------



## Plate

CandleLitDesert said:


> was thinking back to front in 3 weeks time to change it up abit


 Same, the way I decide when I need to change them is throw them at the wall, if they don't stick I'm gtg


----------



## Nu-Labz

Here's my progress pics. Not in same room but final pic will be same place as original pics. Thinking of changing my goals to a lean bulk and try and gain some more size as I have lost quite a bit on my arms and feel soooo tiny


----------



## Hellrazer

Well... Loaded what I thought was 100k on th bar, just went for it see if I could get a few more reps than last time. Didn't realise until after that I put 25k plates on so done 110k 3 reps, nice now the 100k feels a lot easier haha


----------



## FelonE1

Went in to do chest/arms...........did chest/back/shoulders lol

Plate loaded bench-140kg

Plate loaded incline-70kg

Incline flyes-22kg dbs

Seated row underhand tbar grip-100kg

Widegrip pullups

V-grip pulldowns-86kg

Plate loaded shoulder press-80kg

Front raise with 25kg plate

Side raises with 10kg plates

Loved it,pump was great.....feeling big.


----------



## Hellrazer

was in the gym way to long today got carried away due to feeling awsome


----------



## 19072

*Chest / Triceps*

Incline bench 4x12/10/8/[email protected]/95/100/105kg

Incline flyes [email protected]

Flat DB press [email protected]/32.5/35kg

Cable crossovers [email protected]

-

Straight bar pushdown 3x15,12,[email protected],65,70kg

Inc EZ skulls [email protected]

CGBP [email protected]

-

Calves [email protected] - Threw these in for good measure at the end of the workout... All done in 60mins!


----------



## mrwright

2ml tren in my booty

10mg dbol this mornin an 10 now a glass of coke pre workout an off to make some G G G G GSSIINNZZZZ


----------



## andyboro

wardz said:


> 175lbs-12st.7 start weight: 12st4
> 
> I [IMG alt=""]https://www.uk-muscle.c...7923609379d21ebd5c4ba172ee5a853f4bd6497[/IMG]posted this in the old tread as I'm an idiot! Not got my first pictures to put up and compare with these as my phone is retarded and I've lost everything including numbers, nightmare! Pictures in a different location due to the changing room lights being dead at the moment.
> 
> View attachment 122993
> 
> 
> View attachment 122994
> 
> 
> View attachment 122995
> 
> 
> View attachment 122997


 How tall are you mate?

Good work btw :thumbup1:


----------



## wardz

andyboro said:


> How tall are you mate?
> 
> Good work btw :thumbup1:


 Cheers, a massive 5ft6


----------



## andyboro

wardz said:


> Cheers, a massive 5ft6


 Height is of no benefit in this game lol.

Cheers, Im trying to get some measure of size to weight if you know what I mean.. the thought of being down in the 13's mentally freaks me out so seeing some decent size without a massive weight is reassuring.


----------



## mrwright

Push sessheeaawwnn

Plate loaded bench 100kg 3 sets

Flat bench ss with db flys

60Kg n 6kg

Chest was fckin exploding

Db lat raise 14kg 2 sets 6kg 1 set

Machine shoulder press 3 sets

Smith press 2 sets

2 sets bench dips

1 set pushups

3 sets face pulls

3 sets rope tri pushdown with 0 rest

7 mins treadmil

Boooomm


----------



## wardz

Chest/tris

Incline smith 40 60 70 80 80

peck deck 40 45 50 55

hammer press 4x30k each side,as many reps as possible

cable crossovers x4

3 tricep exercises on cables with different bars and rope

close grip chest press

not enough time for cardio, back on it tomorrow after back and biceps. Slight change in food this week will post it later or tomorrow and I'm going to try stick to it for a few weeks going off how I feel see if anything needs altering.


----------



## Goranchero

Update pics, if there is anything worth updating about.

Weight 235lbs ( down from 239lbs at start)

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## Nu-Labz

@FelonE is it too late to change the goal of this challenge? Gonna go for a bulk. Holiday is in September so if I do a 9 week bulk Ithen have 14 weeks to get s**t in order for it. Cutting 23 weeks before it is a bit extreme I'll be the same size as the Mrs . An extremely lean as possibly can be bulk that is


----------



## Goranchero

Pics matter, text does not, just look better by the end of it.


----------



## andyboro

Nu-Labz said:


> @FelonE is it too late to change the goal of this challenge? Gonna go for a bulk. Holiday is in September so if I do a 9 week bulk Ithen have 14 weeks to get s**t in order for it. Cutting 23 weeks before it is a bit extreme I'll be the same size as the Mrs


 I'm fairly sure it's just about making a change mate.. so long as you do that I can't imagine it matters how.


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> @FelonE is it too late to change the goal of this challenge? Gonna go for a bulk. Holiday is in September so if I do a 9 week bulk Ithen have 14 weeks to get s**t in order for it. Cutting 23 weeks before it is a bit extreme I'll be the same size as the Mrs


 Crack on mate


----------



## Frandeman

Shredded for the win

Contdition win shows :thumb:


----------



## mcrewe123

Right so i go on holiday the day before the comp finishes, so im also trying to get in shape for that. Im currently just cruising on 400mg test blend atm,

got another 1.4kg to lose in 3 weeks then onto a 6 week blast.

what does everyone think to this?

1-6 weeks
Tri test 600mg
Npp 450mg
Mast prop 600mg
Anadrol 50mg per day

0.5mg adex twice per week

il mention i dont bloat at all on anadrol also no appetite loss.

Would anyone change anything?


----------



## FelonE1

Legs/arms done

Single leg standing ham curls

Seated ham curls

Single leg ext

Leg ext

Hack squats

Db curls

Db hammer curls

T-bar cable curls

Rope tri ext

Tri pushdowns

Criss cross cable tri ext

Slow concentrated high rep leg session,legs were burning and very shaky. New hack squat machine in so used that and loved it,couldn't go heavy cos legs were fvcked from the previous stuff.

Got some good comments on how big I'm getting which is always nice.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Back and shoulder day.

20 min step machine

15 min abs

3x 12 wide Chins superset with dips warm up

4x8-12 barbell rows superset ez bar front raises

4x8-12 close grip pull downs superset with seated lateral raise

4x8-12 military press superset with seated row

4x8-12 deadlift superset 4x15-20 rear delt flyes

4x12-20 dumbbell shrugs


----------



## Hellrazer

Right tonight I will train back, may end up adding in some leg work as need a de stress session. Also will be training in my partners ex gym tonight as he felt the need to pop along and break my windscreen wiper off and pop nails under my tyres! So the longer the session in the gym he goes to, the more chance there will be of him receiving some weight to the upper brow!

Happy training people wooooosaaaaaa


----------



## 19072

*22-2-16: Back/Traps*

Deadlifts [email protected]/140/180kg & [email protected]

Lat pull down [email protected]

seat rows [email protected]

DB rows [email protected]

wide grip chins 3x7

smith machine shrugs [email protected]

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBDQXsdkoCv9%2F


----------



## mrwright

Pull

Widegrip pulldowb

90kg 3 set. 8r eps

Reverse bor

100kg 90kg 70kg

Grip felt off got all weird n felt wrong so dropped weight

Cross body curls

30kg 5 reps drop to 12

22kg 16kg

T bar row

Bout 60kg with 3 or so drop sets

Cable 1 arm stretch curl and 2 arm 21s

5 min run on treadmill


----------



## mrwright

Struggling with energy an focus in gym lately

Anyone recommend any good prr workouts?

Preferably without stims


----------



## Nu-Labz

mrwright said:


> Struggling with energy an focus in gym lately
> 
> Anyone recommend any good prr workouts?
> 
> Preferably without stims


 Jack3d is a beast if you can still get hold of the original one.


----------



## mrwright

Nu-Labz said:


> Jack3d is a beast if you can still get hold of the original one.


 I found it s**t when i tried it many moons ago


----------



## 19072

mrwright said:


> I found it s**t when i tried it many moons ago


 Black coffee

Coconut oil

square 85% green/black dark choc


----------



## Nu-Labz

mrwright said:


> I found it s**t when i tried it many moons ago


 I haven't had it for years but one scoop in a small cup of water sent me to the moon after 20mins!! But like any other pre workout after 2 weeks of use didn't do anything for me


----------



## Nu-Labz

herc said:


> Black coffee
> 
> Coconut oil
> 
> square 85% green/black dark choc


 Got a costa coffee basically next door to my gym. Might try a double espresso tommorow before as its quads and arms


----------



## 19072

Nu-Labz said:


> Got a costa coffee basically next door to my gym. Might try a double espresso tommorow before as its quads and arms


 throw some coconut oil in and and square of 85% green&black choc - great for pre workout and to help burn fat


----------



## Nu-Labz

herc said:


> throw some coconut oil in and and square of 85% green&black choc - great for pre workout and to help burn fat


 Square of 85% green and blac chocolate? Maybe a dumb question cause it may just be chocolate but what is that?


----------



## 19072

Nu-Labz said:


> Square of 85% green and blac chocolate? Maybe a dumb question cause it may just be chocolate but what is that?


 https://www.birchbox.co.uk/shop/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/792/s/green-black-s-dark-85-100g-bar/?gclid=CM3xpJzR1MsCFcyRGwodhWQLRg

Its cocoa lad not actual lad


----------



## Nu-Labz

herc said:


> https://www.birchbox.co.uk/shop/index.php/catalog/product/view/id/792/s/green-black-s-dark-85-100g-bar/?gclid=CM3xpJzR1MsCFcyRGwodhWQLRg
> 
> Its cocoa lad not actual lad


 I see haha cheers will give it a go. Gunna order some. I'll update u when it comes.


----------



## mrwright

Bought some rich piana kill it so i can be one of the 5%

An some BBW pump stuff


----------



## superpube

Hellrazer said:


> Right tonight I will train back, may end up adding in some leg work as need a de stress session. Also will be training in my partners ex gym tonight as he felt the need to pop along and break my windscreen wiper off and pop nails under my tyres! So the longer the session in the gym he goes to, the more chance there will be of him receiving some weight to the upper brow!
> 
> Happy training people wooooosaaaaaa


 What a c**t!

Did your missus tell him that you're better packaged?


----------



## Hellrazer

superpube said:


> What a c**t!
> 
> Did your missus tell him that you're better packaged?


 Long story mate but your actually on the button lol. Patience and time I have, the end result is not in his favour!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mrwright said:


> Bought some rich piana kill it so i can be one of the 5%
> 
> An some BBW pump stuff


 20 meals a day, 25 hours training a day. Kill it.


----------



## mrwright

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 20 meals a day, 25 hours training a day. Kill it.


 Jst ordered my 3 quarter length jeans high tops and booked in for aload of tattoos


----------



## RedStar

mrwright said:


> Bought some rich piana kill it so i can be one of the 5%
> 
> An some BBW pump stuff


 The kill it stuff is actually very good. I was just putting a scoop on my tongue pre workout as I drove to the gym. Tastes lush, and gives a head rush and tingly skin feeling. However after a week I needed two scoops to get same affect and that meant one box lasted like 2.5 weeks tops.

its still one of the better ones I've tried of late.

juat using a t5 before some workouts now.


----------



## mrwright

Simon 88 said:


> The kill it stuff is actually very good. I was just putting a scoop on my tongue pre workout as I drove to the gym. Tastes lush, and gives a head rush and tingly skin feeling. However after a week I needed two scoops to get same affect and that meant one box lasted like 2.5 weeks tops.
> 
> its still one of the better ones I've tried of late.
> 
> juat using a t5 before some workouts now.


 I only plan on using it once or twice a week if that just the days i get to train early an need a boost

I expected his stuff to be decent tho guy knows his chemicals lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mrwright said:


> Jst ordered my 3 quarter length jeans high tops and booked in for aload of tattoos


 Keep us constantly updated on how hard your killing it using only hash tags


----------



## RedStar

mrwright said:


> I only plan on using it once or twice a week if that just the days i get to train early an need a boost
> 
> I expected his stuff to be decent tho guy knows his chemicals lol


 I am tempted to try the mentality and other pre workout pills (name slips my mind) he has devised.

He says they blow his t1ts off, which if even slightly true I'd like to try. Based on his killit supplement i am inclined to believe him.


----------



## nitrogen

Trained chest and triceps today. Plus 30 cardio, walking on tredmill. Still had no chance to take new pics.


----------



## wardz

Funny how Rich piana gets ripped on here but you'll all watch his latest stuff on YouTube. Guys a legend for speaking how he does globally in my opinion.

*back - bi's*

*4x wide grip pull ups*

*4x wide grip t-bar row*

*4x bent over row*

*4x seated cable row*

*4x lat pull down*

*x3 z-bar curls*

*x3 dumbbell hammer curls*

*x2 cable curls*

*friends funaral tomorrow so going to hit legs and shoulders in the morning. I will be having a few beers and Thursday's gym session probably won't happen *


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Stay strong :whistling:


----------



## Ares

Oh get f**ked :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Stay strong :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 123157


 Inboxing you my address now lol


----------



## Garage Dweller

Ok a few days late and basically the same pics as at the start pretty much as I've just got back in the last few hours from a week all inclusive! Only put one pound on somehow and 2 down still overall so not too bad, time to crack on now though and make the most of this..

Yep, my arse ate my tesco boxers.

Nope, I don't tan. Ever.


----------



## mrwright

Doing abit of IIFYM today

None training day so gonna try and keep kcals low around 1500 im planning

2 toast with tuna

Protein bar

2 shakes with 60g whey

Then whatever for tea

#KILLIT


----------



## Flipper

Fasted cardio done and just finished first meal of the day which was 6 eggs scrambled and a slice of whole meal toast.

Legs this afternoon. Can't wait.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Arm and quad day

20 min uphill treadmill.

15 min abs

superset reverse curl with behind back wrist curls 3x15

superset tricep rope push down with barbell curl 4x12-15

superset dumbbell preacher curl with incline skull crushers 4x12-15

superset incline hammer curl with double arm kickbacks 4x12-15

superset weighted dips with neutral grip pull ups 3x8-12

front squats 4x12-15

wide stance leg press 4x15-25

superset walking lunge with leg extensions 4x15-20

hack squat 3x8-12


----------



## wardz

Leg machines busy today so just done shoulders

smith machine press: 30k 50k 60 70x8 reps

seated dumbbell press: 35x15reps x4

Dumbbell front raise: 15kx15reps x4

reverse peck deck x4

cable side raises X3 infort x3 behind back


----------



## mrwright

Bored of cutting

I wanna make gaaiinnzz

Already planning my cycle!

Alpha Test E 500mg weeks 1-10

Some sort of Deca 4 or 500mg weeks 1-10

Blue hearts Dbol weeks 1-5 and 12-16

Maybe winny weeks 7-10

Alpha Test E 750mg-1g weeks 10-15

Then power PCT

My last cycle for a while so wanna try and use everything ive got an make it good lol


----------



## FelonE1

Weighed 210.9lbs this morning

Upper body done-4 sets of 6-8 reps

Felt great

Plate loaded bench-150kg

Plate loaded incline-80kg

Incline flyes-22kg dbs

Seated rows with single handles-90kg

Bent over db rows-28kg dbs

Pulldowns with single handles-87kg

Db shoulder press-30kg dbs

Ezbar front raises-10kg on bar

Side raises-10kg plates

Cable rear delts-18kg each side


----------



## 19072

week 4 of test/tren/mast. Tren sides are beginning to show. night sweats and broken sleep happening more frequently. Cardio is suffering in MMA and also weights. Chest inc Db they arent heavy but 12reps with 35kg plus and its taxing on the aul lungs lol.

Will run this for 2weeks and maybe drop the tren and add in var...


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> week 4 of test/tren/mast. Tren sides are beginning to show. night sweats and broken sleep happening more frequently. Cardio is suffering in MMA and also weights. Chest inc Db they arent heavy but 12reps with 35kg plus and its taxing on the aul lungs lol.
> 
> Will run this for 2weeks and maybe drop the tren and add in var...


 You're just about to hit the sweet spot for the tren strength gains. However cardio for me is a no go on tren, could barely complete one half during a rugby 7s tournament whilst on it.

It severely impacts my cardio healthiness. You might be able to pull through, but given the MMA I think it'll be difficult.

I sometimes train with a boxer if he's in the gym when I am, who finds tren a complete no go, he tends to run test, mast and winny and looks great.


----------



## 19072

Simon 88 said:


> You're just about to hit the sweet spot for the tren strength gains. However cardio for me is a no go on tren, could barely complete one half during a rugby 7s tournament whilst on it.
> 
> It severely impacts my cardio healthiness. You might be able to pull through, but given the MMA I think it'll be difficult.
> 
> I sometimes train with a boxer if he's in the gym when I am, who finds tren a complete no go, he tends to run test, mast and winny and looks great.


 When I fought competitively I usually ran test/var or halo. Winny dried me out risking injuries in submissions (armbars etc) Tren i have never given it a full run. Did 5weeks last year before a holiday and same sides again.

Think i am going to stick with test/mast in future maybe add var and HGH keep things simple.


----------



## RedStar

herc said:


> When I fought competitively I usually ran test/var or halo. Winny dried me out risking injuries in submissions (armbars etc) Tren i have never given it a full run. Did 5weeks last year before a holiday and same sides again.
> 
> Think i am going to stick with test/mast in future maybe add var and HGH keep things simple.


 Sounds like a good plan.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Make sure you all enjoy easter :lol:


----------



## Ares

Mouse is hovering over that block user button..


----------



## Flipper

Legs and triceps done.

Legs, only 2 different exercises.

Leg press. Started at 80kg for 15 and kept adding 40kg up to 360kg for 8 reps. Quite a lot of reps there and legs felt pretty pumped. Then calf raises with various weight.

Then smashed triceps. Didn't track but did various different exercises. Felt decent and quite strong today. Can't wait for tomorrow's chest and shoulder session.


----------



## Keeks

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Make sure you all enjoy easter :lol:
> 
> View attachment 123191


 I'll raise you this......








Damn Easter falling slap bang in the middle of prep! :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------



## Plate

Nice! All I have been able to keep down over 2 days is a slice of toast.. In fact it's a 50 50 chance I'm actually seeing mouth watering pictures of food right now


----------



## CandleLitDesert

These arrived in the post today took my first one at 18:30 my heart is already beating like a drum.


----------



## Nu-Labz

herc said:


> Rest day today - clean eating as well - dinner is bolegnese and sweet potato fries
> 
> View attachment 123215


 That is a great meal idea. Looks so good. I know what's for dinner tommorow now


----------



## 19072

Nu-Labz said:


> That is a great meal idea. Looks so good. I know what's for dinner tommorow now


 Wife made it lad  was proper tasty.

Just what was needed as its been lack of carbs today so the sweet potato hit the spot.


----------



## Nu-Labz

herc said:


> Wife made it lad  was proper tasty.
> 
> Just what was needed as its been lack of carbs today so the sweet potato hit the spot.


 I'm not usually a fan of sweet potato but I think with the bolognese it would be a perfect match. Round of applause to the wife


----------



## FelonE1

Legs/arms done (2nd of the week)

All legs were 8 sets

All arms were 4 sets

Lying ham curls

Leg ext

Hack squat

Standing calfs

Bicep machine curl

Db curl

Hammer curl

Tricep machine

Rope ext

Tbar pushdowns

Tried bb squats but back pumps from the superdrol were too much,pumps were painful today


----------



## Nu-Labz

Chest and ham day

20 min uphill treadmill

15 min abs

incline bench press 4x8-15

hammer chest press 4x8-15

incline db flye 4x12-20

cable flyers superset with press ups 4x12-20

stiff leg deadlift 4x12-20

lying leg curl single leg 4x8-15

standing leg curl 4x12-20

glute bridges 4x15

superset donkey calf raises with seated calf raises 4x8-12


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Energy levels have totally crashed last few days :confused1:


----------



## mrwright

Legs and arms

Bb squats

90 110 90-60

Kept it light as been knackered and feeling tight but felt easy dbol kicking in me thinks

Dips SS with concentration curls

Bw x 15 and 16kg x 10

Felt great on dips not long bef9re my cut i struggled to do 5 or so 15 felt easyy forgot my dippin belt so didnt add weight

CGBP ss with incline db curls

50kg 70kg 70kg drop to 50

14kg dbells

5 mins on treadmill


----------



## Flipper

Fasted cardio this morning. Just 15 minutes as legs are pretty shot from yesterday.

Then hit chest and shoulders. Started with decline bench from 60kg up to 110kg for 7 then back down. Side Delts on cables 4 sets. Then incline db press up to 36kg db's. Rear delt fly superset with standing dumbbell upright rows. Then incline flys and finished with shrugs.

Good session. Plenty of volume and felt strong.

2500 cals last 2 days as well.

Just abs to do tonight.


----------



## nitrogen

I have been back to training since Tuesday following twice a day split workout after a week off.

All body parts done. I haven't taken new pictures.

My body weight is the same as it was but feel a bit fuller and t shirts seem to be tighter. I find it odd as being natural and after only two and a half weeks of training? Muscle memory? Who knows. I will need to cut out all crap from my diet this week.

Training going well it's the diet that needs sorting.


----------



## wardz

Massive hangover today after my friends funaral literally 100s of people at the church and after doo was a really good turn out. I'm thinking of having a few days rest before cycle starts Monday and spend some time with the family this weekend. Might pop to the gym for some abs and cardio but stay away from the iron.


----------



## SwollNP

I feel like this is a game changer week, reduced calories all round, weight dropping fast and mind over matter on the hunger front.

I do weekly photos on a Saturday and excited to see them tomorrow :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

94kg this morning

4kg down ...my fake gear is working lol


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Frandeman said:


> 94kg this morning
> 
> 4kg down ...my fake gear is working lol
> 
> View attachment 123328


 Nice one that fake gear is doing you well


----------



## Nu-Labz

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Energy levels have totally crashed last few days [IMG alt=":confused1:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_confused1.gif&key=7b30ee14fd4d8dc6c1251c4d0544f0bc46fb5e011830fa6c677903c50fed6b56[/IMG]


 Pro plus thank me later



MissMartinez said:


> Same, finding myself having to sleep an hr after work before I can train
> 
> then that wrecks my nights sleep [IMG alt=":angry:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_angry.png&key=40823dc91a98e9e973d929b7779ca7634440d4f71fd97a3478c43b1b3460afe0[/IMG]


 Pro plus. Thank me later


----------



## Nu-Labz

Back and shoulder day

20 min step machine

15 min abs

3x10-15 wide chins superset body dips

4x8-15 plate bus driver front raises superset machine row

4x8-15 wide pull downs superset with lateral raises

4x8-15 t bar row superset with behind neck shoulder press

4x8-15 hammer Lat pull down superset with incline bench rear flyes

4x15-20 behind back smith shrugs.

Then mightvtreat myself to a sexy gbk burger for Easter as I been a good boy for 4 weeks


----------



## mrwright

Got cramp in my hamstring shagging the mrs after legs last night

Wasnt fun

Gym fu**ing rammed more than @FelonE japseye after having a bag of m n ms

Db incline ss with incline flys

34kg and 14kg

Wide pullups 10 reps 3 sets

Db shoulder press 24kg ss with cable rope pushdowns

Then pushdowns ss with db curls 24kg

A few situps

Calories have been dropped a little more

Feeling stronger each workout feeling big lean veiny and generally good

Dbol on a cut is a great thing


----------



## Ares

Frandeman said:


> 94kg this morning
> 
> 4kg down ...my fake gear is working lol
> 
> View attachment 123328


----------



## BestBefore1989

My Diet took a bit of a hit today.

I ate 8 Hot Cross Buns smothered in butter this morning :surrender:

Most people would have had two as a nice treat and left it at that, but for some reason I just didn't stop till I ran out of them.


----------



## nitrogen

MissMartinez said:


> Same, finding myself having to sleep an hr after work before I can train
> 
> then that wrecks my nights sleep :angry:


 Same here. I had a three hour dozing in front of telly and struggled at night. Often come downstairs to have a cuppa tea and browse internet; that seems to work.

Inb4 ...not browsing porn


----------



## nitrogen

Frandeman said:


> 94kg this morning
> 
> 4kg down ...my fake gear is working lol
> 
> View attachment 123328


 Looking sharp buddy. Good work


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Energy seems a little better today after good 8 hours sleep. Was probably down to binge watching Daredevil lol.

Push session later but bet gym is gonna be rammed, hopefully full of easter gym bunnies haha


----------



## Frandeman

CandleLitDesert said:


> Nice one that fake gear is doing you well


 Must be the hard work

Same gear as @vegmusclez lol


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Frandeman said:


> Must be the hard work
> 
> Same gear as @vegmusclez lol


 That thread is a crease up, tbh he got some good advice


----------



## Frandeman

CandleLitDesert said:


> That thread is a crease up, tbh he got some good advice


 We try... 2000 calories a day and 4 weeks on tren...no results .. Never seen that before...

He didn't care either about his journal ... I got his number I'll send him a picture when I finish this 12 weeks LOL


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Frandeman said:


> We try... 2000 calories a day and 4 weeks on tren...no results .. Never seen that before...
> 
> He didn't care either about his journal ... I got his number I'll send him a picture when I finish this 12 weeks LOL


 Do it lol!

This ultraburn stuff works only managed 1600 calories yesterday

yay for self control ( in tablet form) :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frandeman said:


> We try... 2000 calories a day and 4 weeks on tren...no results .. Never seen that before...
> 
> He didn't care either about his journal ... I got his number I'll send him a picture when I finish this 12 weeks LOL


 I've lost around 10 lbs in 4 weeks naturally on 2000 cals ffs :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I've lost around 10 lbs in 4 weeks naturally on 2000 cals ffs :lol:


 That's some good going lad 2.5lbs a week. Well done


----------



## FelonE1

Third upper body of the week done lol

Gym was fvcking rammed.

Cable crossovers

Bench

Incline bench

Seated rows

Pulldowns

Bent over db rows

Shoulder press

Front raises

Side raises

Rear delts

Post workout food was an easter egg and 5 slices of birthday cake lol


----------



## Frandeman

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> I've lost around 10 lbs in 4 weeks naturally on 2000 cals ffs :lol:


 I bet he drunk the tren lol

Well done mate... Drugs are no needed to loose weight but help if you are lazy like me


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frandeman said:


> I bet he drunk the tren lol
> 
> Well done mate... Drugs are no needed to loose weight but help if you are lazy like me


 Was just obvious he was misleading everyone, even if the gear was bunk he'd have dropped weight.

I'm waiting to stall on 2000 cals because ain't gonna be happy when I need to eat less than that lol


----------



## Ares

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was just obvious he was misleading everyone, even if the gear was bunk he'd have dropped weight.
> 
> I'm waiting to stall on 2000 cals because ain't gonna be happy when I need to eat less than that lol


 I don't get wound up by people online very often, but he is/was an absolute weapon!


----------



## DLTBB

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was just obvious he was misleading everyone, even if the gear was bunk he'd have dropped weight.
> 
> I'm waiting to stall on 2000 cals because ain't gonna be happy when I need to eat less than that lol


 Another thing I thought about earlier is he said he was puking most of his food up so in theory that would've made him lose even more weight.


----------



## 19072

Little snip of the legs

https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBDYYCnOoCm9%2F


----------



## Plate

herc said:


> Little snip of the legs
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBDYYCnOoCm9%2F


 Legs looking good El capi Tain


----------



## Nu-Labz

herc said:


> Little snip of the legs
> 
> https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/?app=core&module=system&controller=embed&url=https%3A%2F%2Finstagram.com%2Fp%2FBDYYCnOoCm9%2FWas it leg day by any chance?
> 
> no but seriously. Quads looking mustard


----------



## CandleLitDesert

quick ride around trhe Forrest any hills were absolute murder couldn't catch my breath but felt good

hopeully get back out on the bike Sunday/Monday weather permitting









caught the train back to Southampton and yakked up 3 times on the train back. Motion sickness. Joyous.

Shoulders tonight


----------



## nitrogen

Enjoyed a nice walk in the sun with my family then went to the Gym. There was a guy training arms taking pics of himself in the mirror. There was also a hottie training and few others. Gym had max 5 people in :thumb

Trained triceps, biceps and abs

I ran/walked home. It's about 2.4 miles according to Google. Beat the time by 10 mins nearly throwing up :thumb

Had a bath in lukewarm water. Totally shattered now.


----------



## Frandeman

Hard to diet when I make things like this..


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Hard to diet when I make things like this..
> 
> View attachment 123402


 Looks nice but I'd need to eat about 15 of em lol


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Looks nice but I'd need to eat about 15 of em lol


 I know..

That's Only for the pictures less food on plate always looks better.

Bulking I eat anything on site lol

Dieting I try only proteing and vegs... It's hard when there is good food and I have to taste it all but someone has to do it


----------



## DLTBB

Nice size and shape to the legs @herc.

Nice food @Frandeman.


----------



## 19072

DLTBB said:


> Nice size and shape to the legs @herc.
> 
> Nice food @Frandeman.


 Cheers buddy


----------



## 19072

Was leg day today and it didnt go to plan 

I was waiting on some fella on the leg press but he was taking forever (5min chats betweens sets ffs) anyway decided ill squat first instead. 3rd set in 120kg 9th rep I went down and felt a knife like pain at the bottom of my back. Leg day ended and I am now home. Cant even pick my lil girl up as it hurts my back. Don't know what I have done but its sore!!

My heaviest is 180kg squat so it wasn't that the load was heavy. I usually squat upto 120-130kg before I use a belt.


----------



## nitrogen

herc said:


> Was leg day today and it didnt go to plan
> 
> I was waiting on some fella on the leg press but he was taking forever* (5min chats betweens sets ffs)* anyway decided ill squat first instead. 3rd set in 120kg 9th rep I went down and felt a knife like pain at the bottom of my back. Leg day ended and I am now home. Cant even pick my lil girl up as it hurts my back. Don't know what I have done but its sore!!
> 
> My heaviest is 180kg squat so it wasn't that the load was heavy. I usually squat upto 120-130kg before I use a belt.


 you should've challenged him. A chap in the Gym I train engaged squat rack Smith Machine four pair if dumbells and to other machines. Once the squat rack has not been used for 5 mins I used it. He wasn't impressed but he got the point.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

11 lbs down so far but balti tonight. Keeping around a 1000 cals free tho so won't do too much damage :lol:

No gym and weather is too s**t to walk anywhere.


----------



## Gary29

My cut is going well, I can almost see the top 4 abs for the first time in my life, still gonna munch a bag of m&m's in front of a film tonight, but I'm keeping my cals low and training hard, and got a 20 mile ride planned for first thing in the morning which should cause a decent deficit.

Did shoulders and abs yesterday, trained every day for 5 days prior so I'm having today off, cardio tomorrow and then get back on back and bi's on Monday, enjoying it, helping me keep motivated.

@herc sorry to hear about your injury mate, hope it's not too bad, it fu**ing sucks, just when you start to make progress you pick up a stupid injury.


----------



## Frandeman

@herc

Hope is no serious mate :thumb

Few Easter days rest and hopefully back on it


----------



## nitrogen

herc said:


> Was leg day today and it didnt go to plan
> 
> I was waiting on some fella on the leg press but he was taking forever* (5min chats betweens sets ffs)* anyway decided ill squat first instead. 3rd set in 120kg 9th rep I went down and felt a knife like pain at the bottom of my back. Leg day ended and I am now home. Cant even pick my lil girl up as it hurts my back. Don't know what I have done but its sore!!
> 
> My heaviest is 180kg squat so it wasn't that the load was heavy. I usually squat upto 120-130kg before I use a belt.


 you should've challenged him. A chap in the Gym I train engaged squat rack Smith Machine four pair if dumbells and to other machines. Once the squat rack has not been used for 5 mins I used it. He wasn't impressed but he got the point.


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 11 lbs down so far but balti tonight. Keeping around a 1000 cals free tho so won't do too much damage :lol:
> 
> No gym and weather is too s**t to walk anywhere.


 I re fed last night and paid the price this morning :lol:

Shame for the weather today


----------



## FelonE1

Third leg/arm day done

Legs was 8 sets/arms was 4 sets

Lying hams

Leg ext

Hack squats

Standing calfs

Db curls

Ezbar curls

Hammer curls

Rope ext

Tbar pushdowns

Cable crisscross tri ext

Feel great. Mate said I'm looking massive these days lol sweet


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Still 234 lbs (16st 7), same as last week. Did no training and eat crap last week. Need to get me a job ASAP and get back into a routine but I'm staying in this competition in the hope I'll be in a routine by the end of the 12 weeks and I can target my goal then after


----------



## banzi

herc said:


> Was leg day today and it didnt go to plan
> 
> I was waiting on some fella on the leg press but he was taking forever (5min chats betweens sets ffs) anyway decided ill squat first instead. 3rd set in 120kg 9th rep I went down and felt a knife like pain at the bottom of my back. Leg day ended and I am now home. Cant even pick my lil girl up as it hurts my back. Don't know what I have done but its sore!!
> 
> My heaviest is 180kg squat so it wasn't that the load was heavy. I usually squat upto 120-130kg before I use a belt.


 thats likely to plague you for the rest of your life.

Another crippling injury attributed to squatting.

When will people ever learn.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Gonna start some CV twice a week, I've done my 2 for this week than God. Fitness is way down
> 
> Ill use a class like below. The last few weeks of comp prob add in 2 sessions of LISS on the cross trainer too.
> 
> *Id rather do more than reduce Cals that much lol*


 Reduce the cals and go for a walk around town and have a coffee while you are out.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> thats likely to plague you for the rest of your life.
> 
> Another crippling injury attributed to squatting.
> 
> When will people ever learn.


 I stopped bb squatting after I did my knee in. Mate at the gym the other day fvcked his back up warming up on squats,locked spine..,.....fvck squats


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Why if the deficit amounted to the same?


 effort

Its easy to eat less.


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Not for greedy fvckers. Seriously


----------



## RedStar

MissMartinez said:


> Not for everyone. Seriously


 I'm on 4600 calories and constantly hungry. Could easily push that out to 6000. Eating less is fine once my metabolism slows down.


----------



## RedStar

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! I love the people that say reduce Cals and they're on a cut that contains over 4K Cals!!!
> 
> My cut without cv would be less than half that  I know it's all relative and what not but still that amount allows you to at least feel satiety for longer periods.


 Well I'm bulking currently, on a cut I'll go as low as 1750 calories but that was when I was a lot smaller muscle mass wise.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Quad and arms day

20 min step up machine

3x20 single leg extension (warm up)

4x8-15 leg press

5x6-12 back squats

4x8-12 hack squats

4x12-15 leg extension

4x8-20 tricep push down superset incline db curls

4x12-15 close grip bench superset concentration curls

4x15-20 machine preacher superset machine overhead extension


----------



## banzi

Simon 88 said:


> I'm on 4600 calories and constantly hungry. Could easily push that out to 6000. Eating less is fine once my metabolism slows down.


 Im eating

3 whole eggs

1 tin plum tomatoes

1 slice bread

4oz rice (uncooked weight)

375 gms chicken fillet

250 gms cod

200gms broccoli

More than enough, no idea how many cals though.


----------



## Nu-Labz

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! I love the people that say reduce Cals and they're on a cut that contains over 4K Cals!!!
> 
> My cut without cv would be less than half that  I know it's all relative and what not but still that amount allows you to at least feel satiety for longer periods.


 Currently on 2-2200 on my cut. It's killer don't know how people cope with less. I'm starving allllllllllll the time


----------



## RedStar

MissMartinez said:


> Would be my limit as low as i could consistently go without everyone that came near me hating me :lol:


 I can't think of anything better than two cans of tuna on a bed of lettuce whilst others around you tuck into a Pizza Hut.


----------



## banzi

Nu-Labz said:


> Currently on 2-2200 on my cut. It's killer don't know how people cope with less. *I'm starving allllllllllll the time*


 You are supposed to be.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

How I'm going to eat breakfast tomorrow :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz

banzi said:


> You are supposed to be.


 My first cut. I'm used to making sure I never have that feeling lol. Well I must be doing something right


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Lol! I love the people that say reduce Cals and they're on a cut that contains over 4K Cals!!!
> 
> My cut without cv would be less than half that  I know it's all relative and what not but still that amount allows you to at least feel satiety for longer periods.


 I've cut on 1700 cals before at over 200lbs........easy mate lol discipline


----------



## Ares

Aye, I'm on 1900 atm and it's surprisingly manageable. I have a very sedentary job though so this probably helps


----------



## RUDESTEW

I'm on 14600 calories and constantly hungry. Could easily push that out to 16000. Eating less is fine once my metabolism slows down.


----------



## Heavyassweights

banzi said:


> thats likely to plague you for the rest of your life.
> 
> Another crippling injury attributed to squatting.
> 
> When will people ever learn.


 whats your leg day look like?

big kiss


----------



## RUDESTEW

Seriously i do feel for you guys , i was at the shopping mall and one big mofo ripped dude was catching everyones attention , me nobody even sees me the amount of people who walk into me lol


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> If everyone had a certain level of discipline we'd all look great. We both know some things are easier for others to deal with. Not everyone has the same mentality and are weaker that others


 If someone wants something bad enough they'll do what needs to be done,if they don't they won't.


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Very true! I see no benefit to me though of getting that lean lol.


 Yeah yeah lol


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> *The only benefit is attracting lads which isn't worth the effort for the population of bearded, unathletic, and pi$$ head ones here lolz *
> 
> I'd rather not feel weaker and tired, be able to eat what I fancy and socialise without worrying about my rear enlarging!
> 
> If I got into close competition shape I'd want to keep it and end up in that vicious circle of chasing a body that can only be sustained for short periods.


 Shots fired lol


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> I'm in Ireland so I'm not slagging the Brits


 Good cos I'll hunt you down


----------



## FelonE1

MissMartinez said:


> Easy to get away, just throw a pack of rich tea a couple of meters away to get a good head start


 Fvcker lol


----------



## banzi

Heavyassweights said:


> whats your leg day look like?
> 
> big kiss


 10 mins bike to warm up, I bike on a hard setting and get a big pump in my legs

4 sets hacks with 20k, slow rest pause reps

6 sets leg press with around 80k

6 sets lying leg curls with a moderate poundage

5 sets calf raises

3 sets of ham stretches with a 10k plate.


----------



## FelonE1

banzi said:


> 10 mins bike to warm up, I bike on a hard setting and get a big pump in my legs
> 
> 4 sets hacks with 20k, slow rest pause reps
> 
> 6 sets leg press with around 80k
> 
> 6 sets lying leg curls with a moderate poundage
> 
> 5 sets calf raises
> 
> 3 sets of ham stretches with a 10k plate.


 Like


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> The only benefit is attracting lads which isn't worth the effort for the population of bearded, unathletic, and pi$$ head ones here lolz
> 
> I'd rather not feel weaker and tired, be able to eat what I fancy and socialise without worrying about my rear enlarging!
> 
> *If I got into close competition shape I'd want to keep it and end up in that vicious circle of chasing a body that can only be sustained for short periods. *


 If you get down to near contest shape you can maintain it no problem.

I stay in shape pretty much year round and dont count cals or food types, I eat pretty much what I like and am sensible as to what I eat.


----------



## mrwright

Diet is all over place today MMacDonalds cake an whatever

Yolo


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> *Your a guy and on self administered trt!*
> 
> *Women carry more fat naturally and I couldn't be running aas year round  *
> 
> Anyway, no point in going on about it. The long and short of it is I don't want it enough or I'd try harder


 thats because they take in more cals than they burn.

It doesnt matter what sex we are.


----------



## Mingster

banzi said:


> thats likely to plague you for the rest of your life.
> 
> Another crippling injury attributed to squatting.
> 
> When will people ever learn.


 It's the high reps with light weight that gets you. As demonstrated here.


----------



## GCMAX

Mingster said:


> It's the high reps with light weight that gets you. As demonstrated here.


 Yeh, I don't get the hate for squats, it's a really great exercise but if your form is off it can be just as disastrous as a rounded back in a dead lift.


----------



## Ares

If you have the proper mobility in the hips; put some effort into learning the movement properly/finding the best stance etc for your body & leverages (and don't use retarded weights), I don't see a lot going wrong tbh. In most cases anyway, maybe herc had something strained and ready to give out already.. nobody will ever know.

I'd find the gym boring as sh*t if I couldn't squat, personally!


----------



## banzi

Mingster said:


> It's the high reps with light weight that gets you. As demonstrated here.


 the spine isnt designed to have loads put on it at such a strange angle, putting weight behind your neck and bending forward is daft at best.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Why don't you come off then and see what happens
> 
> no, women produce more estrogen which facilitates fat storage, less test so less muscle. There are very slim girls in my gym that have cellulite and one in particular you can see her ribs but yet has a pot belly.
> 
> You wont concede and nor will I do lets just agree to disagree


 you can have all the estrogen you like but without the calories you wont get fat.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Give yourself lots, come off aas and see how disciplined you are with your diet to have no excess fat
> 
> Somethings are not feasible In life. Now I'm not saying it my case because I fully admit I just couldn't be bothered with the effort. Reality is though it's easier for most men to drop bodyfat than women. Women tend to have more alpha 2 receptors and seen as their bodies are designed to bear children it doesn't want to be in a position that makes this impossible.


 I was off for years, my weight maintained at 14st, sure my BF% was higher, I wasn't training or exercising at all.

I didnt get fat because I didnt overeat.

The reason women tend to be fatter is they give in to cravings.


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> You did overeat then


 Anyone with a pound of bodyfat has overeaten.


----------



## GCMAX

banzi said:


> the spine isnt designed to have loads put on it at such a strange angle, putting weight behind your neck and bending forward is daft at best.


 Maybe so but if you have enough muscular structure to support the spine and keep good form you can avoid injury. Also, there are many exercises that people do which don't compliment the body's architecture, yet they are still beneficial to muscle development.


----------



## nitrogen

banzi said:


> the spine isnt designed to have loads put on it at such a strange angle, *putting weight behind your neck and bending forward is daft at best.*


 I wish I was thinking this way 10 years back.


----------



## banzi

GCMAX said:


> Maybe so but if you have enough muscular structure to support the spine and keep good form you can avoid injury. Also, there are many exercises that people do which don't compliment the body's architecture, yet they are still beneficial to muscle development.


 you need to work a muscle through its full range of motion under tension, you dont have to put your skeletal structure in unnatural angles to do that.


----------



## banzi

nitrogen said:


> I wish I was thinking this way 10 years back.


 me too, 30 years back, f**ked myself and its never going to recover.


----------



## nitrogen

banzi said:


> me too, 30 years back, f**ked myself and its never going to recover.


 Lunges and unilateral extension/curls for me.


----------



## Heavyassweights

banzi said:


> 10 mins bike to warm up, I bike on a hard setting and get a big pump in my legs
> 
> 4 sets hacks with 20k, slow rest pause reps
> 
> 6 sets leg press with around 80k
> 
> 6 sets lying leg curls with a moderate poundage
> 
> 5 sets calf raises
> 
> 3 sets of ham stretches with a 10k plate.


 dropping the weight and going for feel is the future. Fcuk ego


----------



## mrwright

Heavyassweights said:


> dropping the weight and going for feel is the future. Fcuk ego


 Lifting far too much shouting as loud as you can then chuckin the weight down an leave it there is the future


----------



## Mingster

banzi said:


> the spine isnt designed to have loads put on it at such a strange angle, putting weight behind your neck and bending forward is daft at best.


 If you do it correctly it's perfectly safe. You don't bend forward, you sit back.

Problems start with lighter weights and higher reps as focus and concentration aren't what they should be. Endless reps = boredom. Boredom = mistakes/injury.


----------



## banzi

Mingster said:


> If you do it correctly it's perfectly safe. You don't bend forward, you sit back.
> 
> Problems start with lighter weights and higher reps as focus and concentration aren't what they should be. Endless reps = boredom. Boredom = mistakes/injury.


 I disagree, the human body isnt designed to have weights added to its joints on unusual angles, thats why so may people hurt themselves with weights

How many people do you know who have had skeletal injuries doing bodyweight exercises?

Press ups chins, squats with out weights?


----------



## Mingster

Feel free to disagree.

I can only speak for myself with first hand experience. I've squatted for 35 years without injury, whilst I've had numerous injuries from chins.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Well went shopping with the missus. She decided she was hungry so she had Nutella crepes and a Nutella and banana waffle. I watched. But now I get to enjoy this hmmmm chicken and broccoli and kale Who needs chocolate!!!!!!!!


----------



## RedStar

Nu-Labz said:


> Well went shopping with the missus. She decided she was hungry so she had Nutella crepes and a Nutella and banana waffle. I watched. But now I get to enjoy this hmmmm chicken and broccoli and kale Who needs chocolate!!!!!!!!
> 
> View attachment 123418


 Keep at it mate, the abs will pop through and you'll look back and know it was all worth it.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Simon 88 said:


> Keep at it mate, the abs will pop through and you'll look back and know it is all worth it.


 That's what I keep telling myself lol. The missus is a ****er she can eat all the cakes she wants and not do f**k all and the bitch is still a size 8


----------



## anaboliclove

Nu-Labz said:


> Weight : 96.4kg
> 
> bf : 10.4% ( according to calipers )
> 
> height 5ft 7
> 
> age : 27 years young
> 
> goal is to shred up with minimal muscle loss
> 
> View attachment 121878
> 
> 
> View attachment 121879
> 
> 
> View attachment 121880
> 
> 
> View attachment 121881


 Is it wrong that I like the look of those knickers and wouldnt mind a pair for the mrs?

I think it prob is isn't it


----------



## Nu-Labz

anaboliclove said:


> Is it wrong that I like the look of those knickers and wouldnt mind a pair for the mrs?
> 
> I think it prob is isn't it


 It's ok. It's not wrong. They are good knickers. Just when she's got them on you will probably always have that image of my left bollock poking out the side


----------



## nitrogen

Light chest and 30 mins cardio done.Re feed or shall I call it pigging out for the rest of the weekend.


----------



## mrwright

Nu-Labz said:


> It's ok. It's not wrong. They are good knickers. Just when she's got them on you will probably always have that image of my left bollock poking out the side


 That's probably why he want them for her!


----------



## anaboliclove

Nu-Labz said:


> It's ok. It's not wrong. They are good knickers. Just when she's got them on you will probably always have that image of my left bollock poking out the side


 Yea your right I'll prob pass on them! They are good knickers though I'm a sucker for a kinky pair of knickers lol. Any chance you could PM a pic of your mrs with em on instead


----------



## Nu-Labz

anaboliclove said:


> Yea your right I'll prob pass on them! They are good knickers though I'm a sucker for a kinky pair of knickers lol. Any chance you could PM a pic of your mrs with em on instead


 It's ok mate no need to pm I'll share her with the rest of the forum. She should be appreciated by everyone


----------



## anaboliclove

Nu-Labz said:


> It's ok mate no need to pm I'll share her with the rest of the forum. She should be appreciated by everyone
> 
> View attachment 123420


 I'd tap it! Cheers lol


----------



## Nu-Labz

When having a cheat meal on a cut do I take out another meal during the day to compensate for the calories or do I just have over the calories I'm doing for one day?


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> When having a cheat meal on a cut do I take out another meal during the day to compensate for the calories or do I just have over the calories I'm doing for one day?


 I'd eat up to maintenance myself. If you go over you start undoing the deficit you've been eating at,making it pointless.


----------



## Abc987

Nu-Labz said:


> When having a cheat meal on a cut do I take out another meal during the day to compensate for the calories or do I just have over the calories I'm doing for one day?


 Personally I'd just add the cheat meal and enjoy it. A cheat meal should be once a week. One extra meal ain't gonna fu



FelonE said:


> I'd eat up to maintenance myself. If you go over you start undoing the deficit you've been eating at,making it pointless.


 I disagree the idea is to eat higher cals and carbs to shock the metabolism. Tbh I don't think there's a right or wrong way but when I'm cutting the extra meal once a week is welcome


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Personally I'd just add the cheat meal and enjoy it. A cheat meal should be once a week. One extra meal ain't gonna fu
> 
> I disagree the idea is to eat higher cals and carbs to shock the metabolism. Tbh I don't think there's a right or wrong way but when I'm cutting the extra meal once a week is welcome


 If you don't think there's a right or wrong way to do it why do you disagree with what I said? Lol.

I said personally I would do that,meaning that's what I do and I cut pretty well.


----------



## mrwright

Diet is s**t today aswell started the day off with a big bar of white chocolate

Kcals will prob be low.enough but protein will lack again


----------



## Ares

Just neck a few shakes?


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> If you don't think there's a right or wrong way to do it why do you disagree with what I said? Lol.
> 
> I said personally I would do that,meaning that's what I do and I cut pretty well.


 Well if we're talking the correct way then it's what I've said just have the cheat meal

What I mean is I don't think either way will make that much difference but the cheat meal is supposed to shock the metabolism. If your adjusting cals your not doing this really

Tbh it's all trial and error what works for one won't necessarily work for the next and yes you do cut well ;-)


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> Just neck a few shakes?


 Don't say that you'll get the 'real food is better' lot in here haha


----------



## FelonE1

Abc987 said:


> Well if we're talking the correct way then it's what I've said just have the cheat meal
> 
> What I mean is I don't think either way will make that much difference but the cheat meal is supposed to shock the metabolism. If your adjusting cals your not doing this really
> 
> Tbh it's all trial and error what works for one won't necessarily work for the next and yes you do cut well ;-)


 It's not to shock the metabolism is to raises leptin.

People who are cutting don't even need cheats/refeeds until they start getting lean. Definitely don't need them every week just for the sake of it.


----------



## Abc987

FelonE said:


> It's not to shock the metabolism is to raises leptin.
> 
> People who are cutting don't even need cheats/refeeds until they start getting lean. Definitely don't need them every week just for the sake of it.


 You sound like banzi lol

I know what it does just an idiots way to explain it

Look I like a cheat meal. It's a good excuse to eat something nice when your starving hungry and been craving something for ages and I like to think I know what I'm doing and cut pretty wel too just in the later stages find the Hunger gets to me

I'm not knocking your way and if matey wants to adjust his cals that's up to him but I wouldnt If it's once a week/2 weeks and wasn't stupidly crazy and just a few hundred cals more just my opinion


----------



## monkeybiker

I thought the cheat meal was more just to keep you sane and let you eat something you've been wanting to eat.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Cheat / free meal should just replace a meal


----------



## FelonE1

People are just using cheat meals as an excuse to break diet cos it's hard. Dieting isn't easy but that's the point lol or we'd all be ripped.

Man up and diet,use cheats when you start getting lean and/or fat loss slows down.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Abc987 said:


> Personally I'd just add the cheat meal and enjoy it. A cheat meal should be once a week. One extra meal ain't gonna fu


 Big dirty steak chips and onion rings with chocolate cake and custard for me then


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> It's not to shock the metabolism is to raises leptin.
> 
> People who are cutting don't even need cheats/refeeds until they start getting lean. Definitely don't need them every week just for the sake of it.


 Don't say that I been working hard for this. Not had a cheat in 3 weeks this will be my first and I was hoping for one a week. Just pretend we need them every week


----------



## BestBefore1989

Results from yesterdays weigh in


----------



## FelonE1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Results from yesterdays weigh in
> 
> View attachment 123445


 Good work my friend


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> Don't say that I been working hard for this. Not had a cheat in 3 weeks this will be my first and I was hoping for one a week. Just pretend we need them every week


 Up to you mate. It's your journey,you'll dictate where you end up and how long it takes you to get there.


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Up to you mate. It's your journey,you'll dictate where you end up and how long it takes you to get there.


 Maybe instead of fried eggs I'll have boiled egg whites and swap the chips for sweet potato chips but I'm not losing my steak!!!!!!!


----------



## Ares

Nu-Labz said:


> Maybe instead of fried eggs I'll have boiled egg whites and swap the chips for sweet potato chips but* I'm not losing my steak!!!!!!!*


 Should fu**ing hope not! What cut, mate?

Half hour cardio done in amongst the gym bunnies, was great! Nice.. chicken.. salad now. Cheeky Creme Egg after for a treat :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Cooking lamb dinner and pretty much half way through the 24 box of Ferrero :huh:


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> Maybe instead of fried eggs I'll have boiled egg whites and swap the chips for sweet potato chips but I'm not losing my steak!!!!!!!


 Just have what you were gonna have mate,oit too bad of a cheat meal tbh


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Just have what you were gonna have mate,oit too bad of a cheat meal tbh


 true just don't wanna like it too much or I may give in to temptation too often. I'm in my best ever shape don't wanna ruin it. Can't believe the difference in the 4 weeks


----------



## Nu-Labz

Happy Easter everyone hope you all enjoyed your eggs. My Easter eggs Came white and scrambled


----------



## FelonE1

Nu-Labz said:


> true just don't wanna like it too much or I may give in to temptation too often. I'm in my best ever shape don't wanna ruin it. Can't believe the difference in the 4 weeks


 Exactly mate. Have it,don't go overboard and get back to business. Getting cut is harder than maintaining it.


----------



## FelonE1

Yeah buddy


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> Yeah buddy
> 
> View attachment 123453


 All about the tren & jerrys gains......


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> All about the tren & jerry gains......


 Fo sho


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Think I've burnt last night's balti off today then


----------



## 19072

Still have a shooting pain in my coccyx area. Hurts trying to stand up and hurts holding my daughter in my arms and she is only 9months so slightest weight hurts.


----------



## Flipper

herc said:


> Still have a shooting pain in my coccyx area. Hurts trying to stand up and hurts holding my daughter in my arms and she is only 9months so slightest weight hurts.


 That's no good mate. You going to get yourself to the docs?


----------



## nitrogen

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Think I've burnt last night's balti off today then
> 
> View attachment 123456


 If this was true I'd be anorexic all my life!


----------



## nitrogen

Managed an hour cardio yesterday. Will pick a weak body part today.

I had not posted a pic last week. Does it matter? @FelonE


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> Managed an hour cardio yesterday. Will pick a weak body part today.
> 
> I had not posted a pic last week. Does it matter? @FelonE


 Yep you're out

Only joking,it doesn't matter


----------



## andyboro

Not only have I fallen off the wagon this weekend, I ate the fker too!

Off to the gym this morning for some damage repair


----------



## Ares

Have rejigged my diet over the last few days, usually I'll eat a small meal after work.. a few eggs fried in butter. Take my ZMA after an ep of Always Sunny or something, then sleep.

Last meal is at 8pm now and ZMA is going in on an empty stomach as is recommended.. my dreams are batsh*t!! Last night I was Kane from Robocop 2 (his cyborg version, lol), but I had my own head. Went to a funeral or something.. was definitely in a church, then a massive gun fight broke out? Vaguely recall my maths teacher from year 9 making an appearance (she was smokin' hot).

Can't recall the others, but yeah. It's either ZMA or my eggs being laced with acid :lol:


----------



## mrwright

Ares said:


> Have rejigged my diet over the last few days, usually I'll eat a small meal after work.. a few eggs fried in butter. Take my ZMA after an ep of Always Sunny or something, then sleep.
> 
> Last meal is at 8pm now and ZMA is going in on an empty stomach as is recommended.. my dreams are batsh*t!! Last night I was Kane from Robocop 2 (his cyborg version, lol), but I had my own head. Went to a funeral or something.. was definitely in a church, then a massive gun fight broke out? Vaguely recall my maths teacher from year 9 making an appearance (she was smokin' hot).
> 
> Can't recall the others, but yeah. It's either ZMA or my eggs being laced with acid :lol:


 Mine have been the same

Although could be the Tren lol

Last night i ended up going on a date with a copper that would randomly switch from a nice friendly girl to a hardcore kinky sex monster trying to abuse me physically and anally


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Calories down to 1800 as of today

Fml


----------



## Ares

mrwright said:


> Mine have been the same
> 
> Although could be the Tren lol
> 
> Last night i ended up going on a date with a copper that would randomly switch from a nice friendly girl to a *hardcore kinky sex monster trying to abuse me physically and anally*


 Shouldn't read @FelonE's journo so close to bed time :lol:



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Calories down to 1800 as of today
> 
> Fml


 You'll smash it breh


----------



## mrwright

Push day done

Plate loaded press 100kg 3 sets

Bench ss with flys 60 n 16

Smith shoulder press 30kg 3 sets

Lat raise 12kg

Cable tri pushdown mega sEt x3

Cable face pulls


----------



## FelonE1

FitNotes Workout - Monday 28th March 2016

** Plate Loaded Bench **
- 150.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 160.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 160.0 kgs x 3 reps
- 120.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Plate Loaded Incline **
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Cable Crossover **
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Bent Over Db Row **
- 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 34.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 38.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Pull Up **
- 12 reps
- 10 reps
- 10 reps
- 8 reps

** Seated Row **
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 107.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Plate Loaded Shoulder Press **
- 80.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps


----------



## Keeks

Hope everyone's had a cracking easter! I've loved the 4 day weekend, some time to chill and recharge!

Another 2lbs off last week, so 11 lbs so far through this prep, happy days!

And although chocolates been absolutely everywhere, cravings haven't been too bad. Picked up some Reeses goodies for a belated easter, including giant bars and 1/2lbs cups but they're now stashed away.









Have a great week everyone!


----------



## Nu-Labz

Back and shoulders today

20 min step machine

15 min abs

3x10-15 wide chins superset behind back shrugs

5x12-20 deadlifts superset db front raises

5x8-15 close grip pull downs superset standing lateral raises

5x8-15 reverse grip pull down superset upright rows

4x8-15 standing barbell shoulder press superset Machine pullovers

5x12-20 machine row superset bent over rear flyes


----------



## FelonE1

Bignath4607 said:


> Damn outta likes lad good workout there your killing it keep up the strong effort :thumbup1:


 Cheers mate,set some pbs today and felt strong. Don't normally use workout tracking apps but wanna start progressing with weight now.

The db ones were per db and cable per side


----------



## wardz

Back to the gym today (chest) after a 4 day rest period as I've not really had any time off for about 7/8 months, generally do 6 days a week. So I've also had a good food binge in this time off. Glad to get back to normality tomorrow, gym and work routine the last 48hours has been a nightmare with the misses just got abuse about everything and there's me thinking it would be nice to spend time together, just no pleasing some people!!! Back to getting massive now tho so happy days


----------



## mrwright

Eating a massive easter egg

0 f**ks given


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> FitNotes Workout - Monday 28th March 2016
> 
> ** Plate Loaded Bench **
> - 150.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 160.0 kgs x 6 reps
> - 160.0 kgs x 3 reps
> - 120.0 kgs x 11 reps
> 
> ** Plate Loaded Incline **
> - 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 100.0 kgs x 7 reps
> - 100.0 kgs x 6 reps
> 
> ** Cable Crossover **
> - 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 7 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 6 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 5 reps
> 
> ** Bent Over Db Row **
> - 30.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 32.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 34.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 38.0 kgs x 8 reps
> 
> ** Pull Up **
> - 12 reps
> - 10 reps
> - 10 reps
> - 8 reps
> 
> ** Seated Row **
> - 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 107.0 kgs x 6 reps
> 
> ** Plate Loaded Shoulder Press **
> - 80.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 90.0 kgs x 6 reps
> - 90.0 kgs x 6 reps
> - 90.0 kgs x 5 reps
> 
> ** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
> 
> ** Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise **
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 20.0 kgs x 8 reps


 Just had a nose bleed reading that volume :lol:


----------



## Nu-Labz

Nice session today. Starting to see a difference. Not weighed myself for a bit may do it tommorow but flawed quite good. Still a fair bit to go yet. Them love handles just won't disappear give them 2 more weeks to feck off then the t3 comes out


----------



## Ares

Love handles??

You're definitely leaner than 4 weeks ago, keep it up mang :2guns:


----------



## mrwright

Weighing in at home at 15 stone 5ish

Down from 17 stone


----------



## Ares

F*cking starving tonight for some reason, all I want is cheese rolls and Daim bars


----------



## nitrogen

Mingster said:


> If you do it correctly it's perfectly safe. You don't bend forward, you sit back.
> 
> Problems start with lighter weights and higher reps as focus and concentration aren't what they should be. Endless reps = boredom. Boredom = mistakes/injury.


 Tell this to an experienced osteopath or chiropractor.

Squats are safeif performed correctly, but a slightest twinge can lead to a long term problem.

Not everyone's body structure is designed for squats.


----------



## Ares

Sitting is a fundamental human movement, so I disagree. Most people just don't know what they're doing (unbeknownst to them), f**k themselves and then tell everyone squatting is dangerous :thumb


----------



## banzi

Ares said:


> *Sitting is a fundamental human movement*, so I disagree. Most people just don't know what they're doing (unbeknownst to them), f**k themselves and then tell everyone squatting is dangerous :thumb


 sitting with the weight of a piano on your neck isnt


----------



## Ares

Well use one of those Casio keyboards then :lol:

I don't really care either way, I can see why people don't like barbell squatting, or why a recreational lifter wouldn't want to spend time researching/testing form.. not that they'd even realise this is a thing. Squatting is a lot more technical than most think IMO.

I'd love to try a proper hack squat station for some high rep work, alas.. I have literally never seen one with mine own eyes


----------



## nitrogen

banzi said:


> sitting with the weight of a piano on your neck isnt


 Grand or upright


----------



## 19072

pain still here guys - Its pain coming from the coccyx area. Its uncomfortable to walk at times. Will lay of squats for some time now and focus on hack squat and leg press for leg mass.


----------



## banzi

Ares said:


> Well use one of those Casio keyboards then :lol:
> 
> I don't really care either way, I can see why people don't like barbell squatting, or why a recreational lifter wouldn't want to spend time researching/testing form.. not that they'd even realise this is a thing. Squatting is a lot more technical than most think IMO.
> 
> I'd love to try a proper hack squat station for some high rep work, alas.. I have literally never seen one with mine own eyes


 nothing wrong with squatting as a core developer and all round conditioning exercise bearing in mind you don't have any pre-existing low back issues, just dont think for one minute you can stress your legs fully without putting your back under way to much pressure.


----------



## Ares

banzi said:


> nothing wrong with squatting as a core developer and all round conditioning exercise bearing in mind you don't have any pre-existing low back issues, just dont think for one minute you can stress your legs fully without putting your back under way to much pressure.


 I've always been on the power/strength side of things. For hypertrophy style training though, I'd agree that your back would knacker out before your legs did doing high reps *and *poundages.


----------



## nitrogen

Legs and cardio today.

Stationary bike warm up

Leg press (not plate loaded) 20 reps. Increased weight and another 20 reps etc. Rest period was just pull and reset the pin on the leg press machine. Once I reached a near failure at 20 reps I carried on drop sets taken off 10 kg at time.

Unilateral One leg seated curl. Sets and reps as above.

Unilateral leg extensions. Sets and reps as above.

One leg Smith Machine squats.

Seated and machine calf raises. 30 stepper.


----------



## mrwright

Been to look at a new gym

Its gonna be about the same price

Abit closer

Loads more machines that go heavier adjustable squat rack an everythings brand new

Can't complain


----------



## FelonE1

FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 29th March 2016

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 13 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 59.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 63.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 18 reps
- 73.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 73.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 73.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Leg Press **
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 155.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
- 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 18 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **
- 22.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Rope Cable Curl **
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 59.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Tbar Cable Curl **
- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 32.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps

** V-Bar Push Down **
- 36.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 36.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Triceps Machine **
- 59.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 64.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 64.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 10 reps


----------



## BestBefore1989

FelonE said:


> FitNotes Workout - Tuesday 29th March 2016
> 
> ** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
> - 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 16 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 15 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 13 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 8 reps
> 
> ** Leg Extension Machine **
> - 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 59.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 63.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 68.0 kgs x 18 reps
> - 73.0 kgs x 15 reps
> - 73.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 73.0 kgs x 10 reps
> 
> ** Leg Press **
> - 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 155.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 155.0 kgs x 16 reps
> - 155.0 kgs x 14 reps
> - 155.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 155.0 kgs x 12 reps
> 
> ** Standing Calf Raise Machine **
> - 50.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 18 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 16 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 14 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
> 
> ** Dumbbell Curl **
> - 22.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 22.0 kgs x 7 reps
> - 22.0 kgs x 7 reps
> 
> ** Rope Cable Curl **
> - 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 50.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 59.0 kgs x 8 reps
> 
> ** Tbar Cable Curl **
> - 32.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 32.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 32.0 kgs x 9 reps
> - 32.0 kgs x 8 reps
> 
> ** Rope Push Down **
> - 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
> 
> ** V-Bar Push Down **
> - 36.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 9 reps
> - 36.0 kgs x 7 reps
> 
> ** Triceps Machine **
> - 59.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 64.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 64.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 68.0 kgs x 10 reps


 Don't think your doing enough volume there mate.

Good grief man, how long where you in the gym for? 3 hours?


----------



## FelonE1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Don't think your doing enough volume there mate.
> 
> Good grief man, how long where you in the gym for? 3 hours?


 lol 90 mins


----------



## 19072

*29-2-16: Push (Chest/Shoulders/Triceps)*

*Inc Bench Press* 
80kg x 15 reps
90kg x 12 reps
100kg x 10 reps
105kg x 8 reps

*Push Press* 
50kg x 12 reps
55kg x 12 reps
60kg x 10 reps
65kg x 10 reps

*DB Press* 
30kg x 10 reps
30kg x 10 reps
30kg x 10 reps

*Side Lateral* 
10kg x 12 reps - dropset 7.5kg x 10reps
10kg x 12 reps - dropset 7.5kg x 10reps
10kg x 10 reps - dropset 7.5kg x 10reps

*Machine Flyes* 
54kg x 12 reps
63kg x 12 reps
72kg x 12 reps

*Rear Flyes* 
10kg x 15 reps
10kg x 12 reps
10kg x 10 reps

*Straight bar pushdown* 
50kg x 15 reps
55kg x 12 reps
60kg x 10 reps

*Push press* 
35kg x 15 reps
40kg x 15 reps

* Lower back started to give me bother on the triceps rope so called it quits. Still a decent workout. Time for some food and drugs to ease the back...


----------



## FelonE1

herc said:


> *29-2-16: Push (Chest/Shoulders/Triceps)*
> 
> *Inc Bench Press*
> 80kg x 15 reps
> 90kg x 12 reps
> 100kg x 10 reps
> 105kg x 8 reps
> 
> *Push Press*
> 50kg x 12 reps
> 55kg x 12 reps
> 60kg x 10 reps
> 65kg x 10 reps
> 
> *DB Press*
> 30kg x 10 reps
> 30kg x 10 reps
> 30kg x 10 reps
> 
> *Side Lateral*
> 10kg x 12 reps - dropset 7.5kg x 10reps
> 10kg x 12 reps - dropset 7.5kg x 10reps
> 10kg x 10 reps - dropset 7.5kg x 10reps
> 
> *Machine Flyes*
> 54kg x 12 reps
> 63kg x 12 reps
> 72kg x 12 reps
> 
> *Rear Flyes*
> 10kg x 15 reps
> 10kg x 12 reps
> 10kg x 10 reps
> 
> *Straight bar pushdown*
> 50kg x 15 reps
> 55kg x 12 reps
> 60kg x 10 reps
> 
> *Push press*
> 35kg x 15 reps
> 40kg x 15 reps
> 
> * Lower back started to give me bother on the triceps rope so called it quits. Still a decent workout. Time for some food and drugs to ease the back...


 Nice


----------



## 19072

FelonE said:


> Nice


 Switching back to PPL buddy and after yours and banzi comment I am going to lay off squatting for a while.


----------



## RUDESTEW

Iv dropped squats from my program for good now .For me my make up leg length science it was affecting my back but the up side is i feel more improvement from isolated leg press and no back of knee or hip pain ( sound like a pensioner lol) .My legs have improved as i cant fit into my jeans without the up n down crouch test .


----------



## 19072

RUDESTEW said:


> Iv dropped squats from my program for good now .For me my make up leg length science it was affecting my back but the up side is i feel more improvement from isolated leg press and no back of knee or hip pain ( sound like a pensioner lol) .My legs have improved as i cant fit into my jeans without the up n down crouch test .


----------



## dean1080

RUDESTEW said:


> Iv dropped squats from my program for good now .For me my make up leg length science it was affecting my back but the up side is i feel more improvement from isolated leg press and no back of knee or hip pain ( sound like a pensioner lol) .My legs have improved as i cant fit into my jeans without the up n down crouch test .


 I had the same problem being 6'2 and having always boxed at 11.6st I had quite a long lean frame I'm now 4 weeks out from the nabba north ripped down from 16.6st to 14.2st. and seeing big improvements in my legs because I have dropped the heavy squatting! all they done for me was hurt, and not the kinda good hurt if you know wot I mean. I switched to hack squat machine going deep and keeping the weight light enuf to do 15 reps and leaving the heavy stuff for the leg press plus other exercises of course, I also have found that volume in reps has brought my legs on 10 fold. no dout you need to shift weight for size but theres plenty of ways to skin a cat if you know wot I mean, nice to see that some one else is making gains going against the "YOU MUST SQUAT ASS TO GRASS" grain.


----------



## 19072

View attachment 123528


Little snap from earlier.. Was a screenshot from a video! still holding onto the midsection but the last 6 weeks of the comp I will start to tighten up a bit


----------



## RUDESTEW

dean1080 said:


> I had the same problem being 6'2 and having always boxed at 11.6st I had quite a long lean frame I'm now 4 weeks out from the nabba north ripped down from 16.6st to 14.2st. and seeing big improvements in my legs because I have dropped the heavy squatting! all they done for me was hurt, and not the kinda good hurt if you know wot I mean. I switched to hack squat machine going deep and keeping the weight light enuf to do 15 reps and leaving the heavy stuff for the leg press plus other exercises of course, I also have found that volume in reps has brought my legs on 10 fold. no dout you need to shift weight for size but theres plenty of ways to skin a cat if you know wot I mean, nice to see that some one else is making gains going against the "YOU MUST SQUAT ASS TO GRASS" grain.


 6'2" as well but a mate of mine same height has short legs compared to his bod and does all right


----------



## RUDESTEW

herc said:


> View attachment 123528
> 
> 
> Little snap from earlier.. Was a screenshot from a video! still holding onto the midsection but the last 6 weeks of the comp I will start to tighten up a bit


----------



## 19072

RUDESTEW said:


>


 :lol: very good buddy lol


----------



## RUDESTEW

sorry mate could not help myself lol great clip


----------



## mrwright

Forgot to eat today until just

Did abit of a pull sesh powered by rich pianas #KILLIT

Weighted pullups

Db 1 arm row drop sets

Straight arm cable pushdown

Bb BOR

Preacher curl


----------



## wardz

LEGS - quads and calfs

*squat machine: 80, 120, 160, 190kx8reps*

*barbell front squats: 40, 50, 60kx12*

*leg press: 3x200k X 12reps*

*leg extentions: 30, 35, 40, 45x6*

*standing calf raises: 3x160kx8reps*

*seated calf raises: 3x30k 20-15 reps*

*leg raises and crunches x3*

going to hit legs twice a week now Tuesday quad/calfs Thursday or Friday hams/calfs for 8 weeks try add some size


----------



## FelonE1

Morning Motherlovers

Slept on the sofa last night cos I was hot and bunged up and didn't wanna wake the Mrs up with my elephant like snoring. Woke up in the middle of the night drenched in sweat,soaked the duvet and pillow lol fvcking rank.

Sposed to be rest day but I'm feeling good and gaining well so doing upper body again.


----------



## Ares

Ill again, or is this a tren thing?


----------



## wardz

Today's food for work + a few rice cakes.

2 chicken breast, 100g pasta and a tbls tomato/basil sauce. Post workout

7 white fish fillets devided into 3 with a tbls of Thai green curry paste


----------



## andyboro

Started training fasted this week apart from 10g BCAA - Decided its time to switch back to IF.

Haven't dared go near the scales since the wasteful weekend, I know its not going to be good news! Although its going to fluctuate with the tren building up and the helios running out anyway so ill give it till next week and maybe incorporate the calipers again too.


----------



## Flipper

Had a cracking last week and a bit. Friday morning weigh in was down 4lb. Resisted all the kids chocolate over the weekend and been training well. Lifts up a little despite calories being dropped. Probably the winny that I added last week.

Noticed a difference in my mid section this morning in the mirror. Definitely starting to come in better. Still plenty of meat on love handles. Always the first place to go on and last to come off. Overall pretty pleased with progress so far.


----------



## Ares

Good stuff mate.

I'm definitely leaning out, arms, delts and lats are looking more shapely (as small as they are :lol: ) and my moobs are starting to go. Love handles still there, but feel a bit smaller to the grab. Strength increasing steadily on 1800/1900 cals, BP down, better sleep, all good in the hood.


----------



## Flipper

Ares said:


> Good stuff mate.
> 
> I'm definitely leaning out, arms, delts and lats are looking more shapely (as small as they are :lol: ) and my moobs are starting to go. Love handles still there, but feel a bit smaller to the grab. Strength increasing steadily on 1800/1900 cals, BP down, better sleep, all good in the hood.


 How do you find 1800/1900 cals mate?

I find 2500 hard especially with trying to get 240g protein from mostly food.


----------



## Frandeman

Ares said:


> Ill again, or is this a tren thing?


 Vegmusclez Is that you?


----------



## Ares

Flipper said:


> How do you find 1800/1900 cals mate?
> 
> I find 2500 hard especially with trying to get 240g protein from mostly food.


 I'm finding that I'm quite hungry from about 4pm onwards, but it's manageable. I just load up on veggies/water/Coke Zero (more recently.. Dr Pepper Zero, holy s**t this is good stuff!) I don't plan on dropping them for a while now, I'm just adding steady cardio instead.



Frandeman said:


> Vegmusclez Is that you?


 :lol: the doc told me I was perfect, it's all of you that are wrong'uns


----------



## Flipper

Ares said:


> I'm finding that I'm quite hungry from about 4pm onwards, but it's manageable. I just load up on veggies/water/Coke Zero (more recently.. Dr Pepper Zero, holy s**t this is good stuff!) I don't plan on dropping them fr a while now, I'm just adding steady cardio instead.


 Dr Pepper zero sure is good s**t mate. Good call.


----------



## FelonE1

Pbs on everything I did

FitNotes Workout - Wednesday 30th March 2016

** Plate Loaded Bench **
- 170.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 170.0 kgs x 4 reps
- 160.0 kgs x 5 reps
- 120.0 kgs x 14 reps

** Plate Loaded Incline **
- 105.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 110.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Seated Machine Fly **
- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 134.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Bent Over Db Row **
- 36.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 38.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Seated Row **
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 107.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 113.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Lat Pulldown **
- 79.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 86.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 93.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Plate Loaded Shoulder Press **
- 80.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 100.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Lateral Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rear Delt Dumbbell Raise **
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 20.0 kgs x 8 reps

- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps


----------



## Ares

Flipper said:


> Dr Pepper zero sure is good s**t mate. Good call.


 I've got some sugar-free jelly that'll probably get murked this weekend as well. Going to have a free meal on Saturday night, not sure what. Got a real craving for cheese..


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> I've got some sugar-free jelly that'll probably get murked this weekend as well. Going to have a free meal on Saturday night, not sure what. Got a real craving for cheese..


----------



## wardz

@FelonE Smashing it! All pb's after all that volume yesterday, you sir are an animal


----------



## mrwright

Flipper said:


> How do you find 1800/1900 cals mate?
> 
> I find 2500 hard especially with trying to get 240g protein from mostly food.


 I find it gets easy once you get used to it

I went from struggling to stick to 5/6000 to some days finding like 1900 a struggle to force down


----------



## Ares

FelonE said:


>


 I'll raise you


----------



## FelonE1

wardz said:


> @FelonE Smashing it! All pb's after all that volume yesterday, you sir are an animal


 Did the same upper body routine the day before yesterday too lol. I'm used to training like that mate


----------



## Flipper

Ares said:


> I've got some sugar-free jelly that'll probably get murked this weekend as well. Going to have a free meal on Saturday night, not sure what. Got a real craving for cheese..


 I'm hitting the sugar free jelly hard too. With 15g peanut butter. Hits the spot.


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> I find it gets easy once you get used to it
> 
> I went from struggling to stick to 5/6000 to some days finding like 1900 a struggle to force down


 I found 4500 cals easy like. Never struggled eating that. I get by on 2500 cal. Just feel quite hungry but work through it.


----------



## Ares

20 mins cardio done, chicken & chorizo (lettuce) wraps with jalapenos, red onion and cashews next :2guns:


----------



## wardz

FelonE said:


> Did the same upper body routine the day before yesterday too lol. I'm used to training like that mate


 If it ain't broken don't change it!


----------



## FelonE1

wardz said:


> If it ain't broken don't change it!


 Exactamondo Raymondo


----------



## 19072

*30-2-16: Pull (Back/Biceps/Traps)*

*Lat Pulldown (V Bar)*
63kg x 15 reps
70kg x 12 reps
77kg x 10 reps

*Seat Rows (V Bar)*
80kg x 10 reps
80kg x 10 reps
80kg x 10 reps

*Wide grip Chins* 
8 reps
8 reps
8 reps

*Pendley rows* 
60kg x 8 reps - superset *DB Rows* 50kg x 8reps
60kg x 8 reps - superset *DB Rows* 50kg x 8reps
60kg x 8 reps - superset *DB Rows* 50kg x 8reps

*Smith Shrugs* 
100kg x 15 reps
100kg x 15 reps
100kg x 15 reps

*Seated DB curls* 
15kg x 10 reps - 
15kg x 10 reps - Dropset 7.5kg x 10reps
15kg x 10 reps - Dropset 7.5kg x 10reps

*Straight bar cable curls* 
32.5kg x 15 reps
40kg x 12 reps
47.5kg x 12 reps

* Lower back held up and is feeling a lot better today.. Should be Leg day tomorrow so will go in slowly and skip all forms of squatting.


----------



## wardz

*Back and biceps*

*3x wide grip chins 14,12,10*

*3x narrow grip chins 10,10,9*

*4x t-bar row wide grip: 40, 45, 50, 55kx8reps*

*4x bent over machine row 20, 30, 40, 40kx8*

*4x seated cable row 50, 60, 70, 70kx8reps*

*4x straight arm lat pull down*

*3x25k barbell curls*

*3x dumbbell hammer curls*

*4x reverse cable curls*

*15mins cardio*

*the 4 days rest I had last week was definitely a positive, felt great and super motivated the few days.*


----------



## nitrogen

Chest l, triceps and 30 mins cardio done. My joints give up before my muscles and foock the diet. My appetite is through the roof. Just came back from the Gym.Having fish, broccoli, mashed seed and carrots and two small jacket potatoes. Washing it down witht a glass of bitter.

Best post workout stuff. :lol:


----------



## Gary29

Nice to see everyone doing so well, this is a great motivator @FelonE so thank you for sorting it out, no matter who 'wins' it looks like we've all stepped it up a gear more than we usually would have.

I'm still managing to train around my shoulder, and I'm as lean as I've ever been, how long left? 8 weeks? I reckon I'll have visible abs by then as that was my goal, top 4 are already starting to come through, so I'm happy with how it's going so far.

Did back and bi's on monday, chest on tuesday, had yesterday off, and gonna do shoulders and arms tonight, keeping cals really low, around 1800-2000, I don't count all that accurately, just keep myself hungry for most of the day, seems to be working for me, and I can still eat anything I want, just in small doses.

My fitness is also really coming on strong as well with the boxing training and stepping up my mileage on the bike at the weekends.

Keep it up everyone, dem 'part of a team' feels lol


----------



## FelonE1

Gary29 said:


> Nice to see everyone doing so well, this is a great motivator @FelonE so thank you for sorting it out, no matter who 'wins' it looks like we've all stepped it up a gear more than we usually would have.
> 
> I'm still managing to train around my shoulder, and I'm as lean as I've ever been, how long left? 8 weeks? I reckon I'll have visible abs by then as that was my goal, top 4 are already starting to come through, so I'm happy with how it's going so far.
> 
> Did back and bi's on monday, chest on tuesday, had yesterday off, and gonna do shoulders and arms tonight, keeping cals really low, around 1800-2000, I don't count all that accurately, just keep myself hungry for most of the day, seems to be working for me, and I can still eat anything I want, just in small doses.
> 
> My fitness is also really coming on strong as well with the boxing training and stepping up my mileage on the bike at the weekends.
> 
> Keep it up everyone, dem 'part of a team' feels lol


 That's what it's all about mate. Sometimes it takes something like this for people to get motivated and be helped by others doing it too. Win or lose you're all winners in my eyes...........except @Frandeman cos he failed a drug test.


----------



## Gary29

FelonE said:


> That's what it's all about mate. Sometimes it takes something like this for people to get motivated and be helped by others doing it too. Win or lose you're all winners in my eyes...........except @Frandeman cos he failed a drug test.


----------



## FelonE1

Gary29 said:


>


 Lol Mrs lad came home talking about sports day at school saying the teacher said it doesn't matter who wins it's about taking part. I said fvck that it's about winning. That kind of talk breeds losers,you better go and win your race......we even did sprint practice over the field......he won his race lol.


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> That's what it's all about mate. Sometimes it takes something like this for people to get motivated and be helped by others doing it too. Win or lose you're all winners in my eyes...........except @Frandeman cos he failed a drug test.


 I let the drugs do the talk for me... :thumb

My English still s**t lol


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> I let the drugs do the talk for me... :thumb


 Just as well cos I can't understand what you say


----------



## Ares

Would never have guessed.. :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Just as well cos I can't understand what you say


 But I'm funny as ****


----------



## Gary29

FelonE said:


> Lol Mrs lad came home talking about sports day at school saying the teacher said it doesn't matter who wins it's about taking part. I said fvck that it's about winning. That kind of talk breeds losers,you better go and win your race......we even did sprint practice over the field......he won his race lol.


 fu**ing namby pamby bull s**t, you can see where the teacher is coming from by not wanting to alienate the slower kids so much, but a bit of healthy competition is a good thing in my eyes, and losing is a valuable lesson imo.


----------



## FelonE1

Gary29 said:


> fu**ing namby pamby bull s**t, you can see where the teacher is coming from by not wanting to alienate the slower kids so much, but a bit of healthy competition is a good thing in my eyes, and losing is a valuable lesson imo.


 They had a separate race for the fat kids lol


----------



## Ares

You fu**ing serious? LOL!

What a country, man.


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> They had a separate race for the fat kids lol


 Downhill?


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> They had a separate race for the fat kids lol


 I was the fat kid

they just let me sit it out back in my day lol


----------



## FelonE1

Ares said:


> You fu**ing serious? LOL!
> 
> What a country, man.


 straight up mate. I couldn't stop laughing,was one of the funniest things I've seen.


----------



## Gary29

FelonE said:


> They had a separate race for the fat kids lol


 Tragic. Who decides which race you go in?


----------



## FelonE1

Gary29 said:


> Tragic. Who decides which race you go in?


 Ronald Mcdonald


----------



## andyboro

first sign of some actual abs this morning... pretty chuffed


----------



## FelonE1

andyboro said:


> first sign of some actual abs this morning... pretty chuffed


 Picsornosignofsomeactualabsthismorning


----------



## andyboro

FelonE said:


> Picsornosignofsomeactualabsthismorning


 Lmao.. should have thought on!


----------



## Nu-Labz

Chest and hams today.

20 min step machine

6x25 crunches

4x20 hanging leg raises

5x8-15 incline bench press

5x8-15 hammer chest press

5x15-20 incline cable flyes

5x15-20 chest dips

5x15 lying leg curls

4x20 stuff leg deadlifts

4x12-15 standing leg curl superset glute bridges


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

When's the next round of pics then


----------



## Ares

I won't be posting any until the finish. And then like a fabulously camp butterfly, I will emerge from my cocoon made of discarded Double Decker wrappers and regret, into this new, lean world.


----------



## mrwright

Decided to take the next week easy

Been feeling sore n tired so today tomorrows sessions will be easier less pushing more abs aswell an im bqck in work on monday so thatll kill me

Upping Dbol from 30mg to 50mg just because i can

Last week of tren next week

Gonna start upping kcals slowly

Probably get down to 15 stone or just under (about 5lb to lose) then start upping bit by bit over my cruise until im gaining then smash in more drugs an bulk!

So im on about 1800 atm i think so will go 2000 for a week

2500 for a few weeks

2800 etc etc until im at a decent level an not getting fat


----------



## wardz

Hams/calfs/core today, cycle starts Monday:

600 test E pw

400 tren E pw

will be running this for a while will be adding winny at about week 4/5


----------



## mrwright

I was supposed to be typing up mu workout but started ranting

Leg ext

35kg

45

55

65

75

Short rests all 10 reps

Then legs/feet close together

65

55

45

35

3 sets of BW dips

Db curls 12kg 16kg 20kg 16kg 6kg

Then some abs abit of foam rollering an some random stretching

Holla at ya gurrll


----------



## wardz

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> When's the next round of pics then


 Week on Sunday isn't it?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

wardz said:


> Week on Sunday isn't it?


 I hoped not :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> When's the next round of pics then


 not this weekend,next weekend mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> not this weekend,next weekend mate


 f**k it, I'll just have to breath in harder :whistling:


----------



## Ares

You've lost nearly a stone, stop being a fanny :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Ares said:


> You've lost nearly a stone, stop being a fanny :lol:


 Lol yeah, easter was a right off tho so need to be back on it to see any difference between week 3 and 6.


----------



## Ares

You couldn't have done that much damage mate, it was a few days (unless you were necking pints of melted butter?)


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Ares said:


> You couldn't have done that much damage mate, it was a few days (unless you were necking pints of melted butter?)


 Nah maybe put a pound back on, just stopped the progress train :lol:


----------



## Ares

A whole lb?

Might as well just kill yourself then tbh mang, game over. RIP

(or just stop being a fanny :lol: )


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Ares said:


> A whole lb?
> 
> Might as well just kill yourself then tbh mang, game over. RIP
> 
> (or just stop being a fanny :lol: )


----------



## Ares




----------



## mrwright

Realised last night I've not had any AI since i dont know when whoopsiee


----------



## andyboro

discovered my new favorite pre workout combo this morning, triple espresso, 30mg dbol and a sugar free energy drink... so basically caffeine and drugs lol.

Tren looks to be kicking in a little more now too.

well and truly back on track 

whens the next photo deely?


----------



## Flipper

andyboro said:


> discovered my new favorite pre workout combo this morning, triple espresso, 30mg dbol and a sugar free energy drink... so basically caffeine and drugs lol.
> 
> Tren looks to be kicking in a little more now too.
> 
> well and truly back on track
> 
> whens the next photo deely?


 A week on Sunday mate.

Pre workout sounds good to me lol. Wish I could use dbol.


----------



## Frandeman

mrwright said:


> Realised last night I've not had any AI since i dont know when whoopsiee


 Bigger chest


----------



## Goranchero

Frandeman said:


> Bigger chest


----------



## mrwright

Frandeman said:


> Bigger chest


 I'm taking nolva with my dbol so chest is fine

Just been feeling like a woman freezing cold emotional an bitchy an soft/watery


----------



## wardz

Shoulders semi done, ended up talking to a lad who's doing a comp next Sunday, about food, diet, gear ect all the good stuff. As I hit the gym before work I'm on a time schedule and it got fvcked up. I will make up for it tomorrow


----------



## Hellrazer

Bad week as moving house and packing Etc so only had a couple of gym sessions this week wounded! Quite irritable about it, will train tonight at home to get some sort of pump. Feeling horribly bloated as been eating s**t but still being sensible to a degree. Back on track Monday! Weekend away with the Mrs so hot tubs, champagne and plenty of cardio!

Few pics as haven't posted in ages, not much change, defo bloated and fatter but i can see and feel a difference so still happy. Even starting to get some veins on my shoulders, yeah you have to get the light right, full moon and all the planets aligned before you see them, but there their I'm sure. Lighting s**t sorry


----------



## Hellrazer

Need to Cain my rear delts any tips


----------



## andyboro

Hellrazer said:


> Need to Cain my rear delts any tips


 high rep machine flys and rear delt destroyers:






first set 60reps, half the weight for 30 reps then 10 with full ROM to finish off.


----------



## Hellrazer

andyboro said:


> high rep machine flys and rear delt destroyers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first set 60reps, half the weight for 30 reps then 10 with full ROM to finish off.


 Give it bash cheers bud


----------



## mrwright

Upper dayy

Flat bench

Bar

50. 70. 90. 110.

Decided to see where i am strength wise on bench

Shoulders were feeling rough an had the s**t bar but 90 x 5 and 110 x 1 were easy

Probably couldn't of done then before my cut well happy

Smith shoulder press 30kg 3 sets

Db curls 24 drop to 18 drop to12

BOR reverse ss with close grip normal 60kg 3 sets

Few BW dips

Really need to start doing ab work


----------



## FelonE1

FitNotes Workout - Friday 1st April 2016

** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
- 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 13 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 13 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 54.0 kgs x 11 reps

** Leg Extension Machine **
- 59.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 63.0 kgs x 20 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 18 reps
- 72.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 77.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 81.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 86.0 kgs x 11 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 10 reps

** Squat And Calf Combo **
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 15 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 14 reps
- 40.0 kgs x 12 reps

** Seated Machine Curl **
- 54.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 64.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 68.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Dumbbell Curl **
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 24.0 kgs x 5 reps

** Dumbbell Hammer Curl **
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 22.0 kgs x 8 reps

** Rope Push Down **
- 41.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 41.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 41.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 41.0 kgs x 6 reps

** Lying Triceps Extension **
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 7 reps
- 16.0 kgs x 7 reps

Progressed in weight on all exercises. Squat in to calf raises is done on standing calf machine,back pump was so bad I couldn't do the 8 sets I wanted to do.


----------



## andyboro

FelonE said:


> FitNotes Workout - Friday 1st April 2016
> 
> ** Lying Leg Curl Machine **
> - 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 14 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 13 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 13 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 54.0 kgs x 11 reps
> 
> ** Leg Extension Machine **
> - 59.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 63.0 kgs x 20 reps
> - 68.0 kgs x 18 reps
> - 72.0 kgs x 16 reps
> - 77.0 kgs x 14 reps
> - 81.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 86.0 kgs x 11 reps
> - 90.0 kgs x 10 reps
> 
> ** Squat And Calf Combo **
> - 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
> - 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
> - 40.0 kgs x 16 reps
> - 40.0 kgs x 15 reps
> - 40.0 kgs x 14 reps
> - 40.0 kgs x 12 reps
> 
> ** Seated Machine Curl **
> - 54.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 64.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 68.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 68.0 kgs x 7 reps
> 
> ** Dumbbell Curl **
> - 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 24.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 24.0 kgs x 7 reps
> - 24.0 kgs x 5 reps
> 
> ** Dumbbell Hammer Curl **
> - 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 22.0 kgs x 8 reps
> 
> ** Rope Push Down **
> - 41.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 41.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 41.0 kgs x 6 reps
> - 41.0 kgs x 6 reps
> 
> ** Lying Triceps Extension **
> - 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 16.0 kgs x 8 reps
> - 16.0 kgs x 7 reps
> - 16.0 kgs x 7 reps
> 
> Progressed in weight on all exercises. Squat in to calf raises is done on standing calf machine,back pump was so bad I couldn't do the 8 sets I wanted to do.


 Does fitnotes do that for you? N if it does.. how? Lol


----------



## FelonE1

andyboro said:


> Does fitnotes do that for you? N if it does.. how? Lol


 Yes mate. I log it and there's an option to share it so I whatsapp it to my other phone and copy it to here


----------



## andyboro

FelonE said:


> Yes mate. I log it and there's an option to share it so I whatsapp it to my other phone and copy it to here


 Ah yeah.. cool. There's a clipboard option too so I can Copy and paste it - pretty handy!


----------



## CandleLitDesert

86kg today

not been sticking to my diet amazingly so switching it up to 2000-2200 iifym will work out macros later

pretty happy with that loss though

Cardio, arms and chest tonight


----------



## Nu-Labz

andyboro said:


> high rep machine flys and rear delt destroyers:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> first set 60reps, half the weight for 30 reps then 10 with full ROM to finish off.


 Pure pain I do this every. Now and then. Really good though


----------



## Nu-Labz

wardz said:


> Shoulders semi done, ended up talking to a lad who's doing a comp next Sunday, about food, diet, gear ect all the good stuff. As I hit the gym before work I'm on a time schedule and it got fvcked up. I will make up for it tomorrow


 I know the feeling. If I go at a certain time I get people who think we are friends because we use the same gym and Iv seen them walking round town sometimes. They just don't shut up and throws me right off. I hate people who come to he gym to talk. Join a fu**ing debate


----------



## BestBefore1989

:crying: :crying:


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> :crying: :crying:
> 
> View attachment 123707


 Not to worry mate maybe just water fluctuation. See what next week brings in.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Down another 0.8 lbs this week and 11.8 lbs in total since we started. On track nicely :thumb


----------



## wardz

Worn a vest for the first time today at the gym felt a right c0ck for the first 30mins but it soon went when the pump came.

bicepes and triceps

*All x4 sets*

*triceps:*

*skull crushers: 20k, 30, 35, 40*

*close grip press x12*

*bent over tri extentions v-bar x12*

*dips x12*

*cable extentions with rope x10*

*single arm cable extentions x8*

*biceps:*

*barbell curls: 30kx12*

*hammer curls: 25s, 30, 35, 40x10*

*reverse cable curls: x15*

*lay down concentration curls (seated row machine) x10*

*dumbell concentration curls: x6 right bi x8 left bi*


----------



## Flipper

This weeks weigh in down 3.5lb. Probably some of that is just water as I'm a little ill at the moment with tonsillitis and a bit of a fever. Eating up to maintenance cals tonight. Looking forward to the extra food lol.


----------



## Ares

3.2lb down this week, strength up, good s**t.

Off for some quick cardio now!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Not to worry mate maybe just water fluctuation. See what next week brings in.


 I hope your right mate, I'm changing diet plan this week and going Keto.

Not only will this involve sub 40g of carbs and a drastic increase in fats, it will also, for the first week, ( and this is the scary part) involve a 500 calories a day increase.

LOL I'm both looking forward to, and dreading, getting on the scales next week already


----------



## Gary29

Did an off the cuff arms session last night, felt good, still got sharp doms in my traps from Thursday, and just done half an hour on the bag this morning, absolutely shagged. On the piss today so just some damage control for the rest of the weekend lol have a good one you slags.


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope your right mate, I'm changing diet plan this week and going Keto.
> 
> Not only will this involve sub 40g of carbs and a drastic increase in fats, it will also, for the first week, ( and this is the scary part) involve a 500 calories a day increase.
> 
> LOL I'm both looking forward to, and dreading, getting on the scales next week already


 Good luck with it buddy. I've done keto myself previously and quite enjoyed it. I just struggle with sugar cravings when on keto lol.


----------



## andyboro

BestBefore1989 said:


> :crying: :crying:
> 
> View attachment 123707


 If it's any consolation, the scales say I'm only down 2lbs in the last 2 weeks!


----------



## Ares

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hope your right mate, I'm changing diet plan this week and going Keto.
> 
> Not only will this involve sub 40g of carbs and a drastic increase in fats, it will also, for the first week, ( and this is the scary part) involve a 500 calories a day increase.
> 
> LOL I'm both looking forward to, and dreading, getting on the scales next week already


 Keto is fu**ing great if you can get past the hump, for some people it lasts a few days, others a couple weeks. Ketogenic diets are typically >30g carbs though mate.

Good luck anyway, sprouts and zero cal pop are your friends!


----------



## Mingster

MissMartinez said:


> Matched Bench PBs first time in over a yr
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 70kg X 2
> 
> 75 X 1


 If your bum comes off the bench you need a spotter, as they say.

If you fully set yourself, including your feet, before you unrack the bar you will have a much more solid platform to complete the lift.


----------



## wardz

Almost 24hours into my 36 hour fast, just thought I would see how difficult it was. It's not been to bad I guess, not eating after the gym this morning was weird and since about 5 I've been really wanting to eat! Just been for an hour long dog walk and put a few layers on, sweaty as fvck! Must of drank about 40g bcaa's and 15g of creatine throughout the day. Looking forward till 9am tomorrow, I'm thinking 2xwhey 1x oats and 1 tbls of peanut butter shake and a cream egg for breakfast. ( misses stocked up on cream eggs, half price so she got 24)


----------



## Mingster

MissMartinez said:


> No spotters I'm afraid, it's one of those gyms. If bum lifts is it not still a legit lift?


 Not in powerlifting. When you strain to make a lift the bum's the first thing to go, so to speak. If you're straining there's a chance you'll cause yourself a mischief, hence the need for a spotter.

When I set up I plant my feet first, then work up my body getting myself in position. Feet, bum, shoulders, grip. Once your body is set, then unrack the bar. Your body should be set, a solid base for the lift.


----------



## Nu-Labz

MissMartinez said:


> Matched Bench PBs first time in over a yr
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 70kg X 2
> 
> 75 X 1


 U should seriously consider asking someone for a spot


----------



## Mingster

MissMartinez said:


> Thanks. Noted for next time I try
> 
> were the high reps ok?


 The reps are fine, I just don't want you getting an injury. You just need to get out of the habit of moving your feet after you have unracked the bar


----------



## Nu-Labz

MissMartinez said:


> I'm able to get 80kgs off me so don't get stuck if I fail. Seriously that gym though isn't a particularily lifting friendly gym and wouldn't know how to spot if they even would willingly


 I know the types. P.Ts not give u a hand?


----------



## Mingster

MissMartinez said:


> They don't cruise the floor unless training someone


 If there's a power rack that would do the spotting for you.


----------



## banzi

Mingster said:


> The reps are fine, I just don't want you getting an injury. You just need to get out of the habit of moving your feet after you have unracked the bar


 I always lift my feet off the floor and cross my legs over my waist, puts all the strain where it should be, zero back injuries.


----------



## superpube

Mingster said:


> If there's a power rack that would do the spotting for you.


 Apologies for intruding.

Wouldn't a power rack not allow a full ROM ie bar to chest, unless the bars are set at chest height - therefore negating the purpose of them being there?


----------



## banzi

MissMartinez said:


> Back and Bis today. Got a 140kg dead and refeeding lol
> 
> View attachment 123786


 I could eat 2 then thats me done.


----------



## Mingster

MissMartinez said:


> but I think if it hits the rail i won't push it up again as it will put me off.





superpube said:


> Apologies for intruding.
> 
> Wouldn't a power rack not allow a full ROM ie bar to chest, unless the bars are set at chest height - therefore negating the purpose of them being there?


 You set the spotter bar fractionally above chest level lying flat on the bench. Your arch will take your chest a couple of inches higher so the bar need never come into contact with the spotters unless you fail the lift. If you fail the lift you'll be lying flat on the bench so the bar will stop just above your chest.


----------



## Mingster

banzi said:


> I always lift my feet off the floor and cross my legs over my waist, puts all the strain where it should be, zero back injuries.


 Unless you're too weak to move a fridge freezer.


----------



## superpube

Mingster said:


> You set the spotter bar fractionally above chest level lying flat on the bench. Your arch will take your chest a couple of inches higher so the bar need never come into contact with the spotters unless you fail the lift. If you fail the lift you'll be lying flat on the bench so the bar will stop just above your chest.


 Cheers, out of likes..


----------



## Nu-Labz

Hmmmmmm tuna and salad with a little tiny eeny weeny bit of mayo. Mmmmmmmmmm NOT


----------



## banzi

Mingster said:


> Unless you're too weak to move a fridge freezer.


 it was an american freezer, and I was all alone..... :tongue:


----------



## Mingster

banzi said:


> it was an american freezer, and I was all alone..... :tongue:


 I'd have popped down to lend a hand if you'd have let me know.


----------



## banzi

Mingster said:


> I'd have popped down to lend a hand if you'd have let me know.


 I could do with a massage if the offer is still open?


----------



## Mingster

banzi said:


> I could do with a massage if the offer is still open?


 LOL. I'm not that sociable.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Nu-Labz said:


> Hmmmmmm tuna and salad with a little tiny eeny weeny bit of mayo. Mmmmmmmmmm NOT
> 
> View attachment 123795


 you still cutting dude, thought you were switching it up to a bulk


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Back day today

Warmup

15 mins eliptical cardio

3 x 12 41kg seated row machine

Bent over dumbell row

2x8 20kg

3 x 8 26kg SS with rear delt flys 10 reps 10kg

2 x 10 22kg

Lat pull downs

4x12 41kg

Doing everything really slow and controlled as last back workout did my lowerback in


----------



## mrwright

Back in work after 3 month off

I need a holiday


----------



## andyboro

20 minute jog this morning, first in my adult life so was frickin hard but will stick at it.

Feels like the spare tyre isn't shifting still so have to do something!









How dirty is that mirror!


----------



## Nu-Labz

CandleLitDesert said:


> you still cutting dude, thought you were switching it up to a bulk


 Yeah I went to bulk but then I thought I'm starting to see a difference and wanna see how lean I can actually get. So when this challenge ends then I'm gunna up the calories but up them with boring plain s**t 'clean' food until the holiday so I can put a bit of size on but stay lean then when the holiday is done then I'm gunna hammer a bulk. Changed my mind a few times lol but that's what I'm sticking with now lol


----------



## wardz

andyboro said:


> 20 minute jog this morning, first in my adult life so was frickin hard but will stick at it.
> 
> Feels like the spare tyre isn't shifting still so have to do something!
> 
> View attachment 123802
> 
> 
> How dirty is that mirror!


 Looks like spunk to me


----------



## andyboro

wardz said:


> Looks like spunk to me


 Do you have much experience with mirror-masturbation?


----------



## nitrogen

MissMartinez said:


> Matched Bench PBs first time in over a yr
> 
> 60kg X 10
> 
> 70kg X 2
> 
> 75 X 1


 Don't think that's your true PB. If you had a spotter you'd press more.


----------



## mrwright

Weighed in at 94kg today thats a loss of 14kg

Upping kcala by 500ish from tomorrow

177 carbs 220 protein and 91 fats just under 2500 kcals


----------



## Flipper

23 mins fasted cardio on cross trainer this morning.

Lunch time chest and shoulder session went as follows:

Incline bench

40k x 14

60k x 10

80k x 10

100k x 13 (to fail with a spotter)

80k x 7

Seated db shoulder press

31k x 12

34k x 10

39k x 8

Incline db fly

22k x 12

27k x 8

27k x 8

22k x 10

16.5k x 12

Db side Delts super set with db standing row

12k x 12, 22k x 8

12k x 10, 22k x 8

12k x 12 no standing row.

Flat bench

60k x 4 sets all to fail

Shrugs BB

60k, 100k, 120k, 120k, 100k

didn't count reps.

Decent session. Chest completely fried at the end.


----------



## Frandeman

mrwright said:


> Weighed in at 94kg today thats a loss of 14kg
> 
> Upping kcala by 500ish from tomorrow
> 
> 177 carbs 220 protein and 91 fats just under 2500 kcals


 14kg ? That's a lot mate :thumb


----------



## wardz

Chest and triceps!

all x4

*incline smith 80k - 50k drop sets to fail*

*hammer press, fairly light working for squeeze nice and slow reps*

*decline press*

*peck deck*

*incline dumbell flies*

*dips*

*close grip press*

*straight bar cable pull downs*

*singel arm pull downs*

*3x15 lag raises*

*3x25 crunches*

starting intimitant fasting, eating window 11:30am till 7:30pm only one large(ish) meal at 7:30. Probably going to do 24hour fast Friday night till Saturday night over the next 4 weeks


----------



## wardz

mrwright said:


> Weighed in at 94kg today thats a loss of 14kg
> 
> Upping kcala by 500ish from tomorrow
> 
> 177 carbs 220 protein and 91 fats just under 2500 kcals


 Good going that fella


----------



## mrwright

wardz said:


> Good going that fella





Frandeman said:


> 14kg ? That's a lot mate :thumb


 Cheers all! Tren is a hell of a drug haha


----------



## mrwright

Push

Bench

50kg 70kg 100kg drop 3 times 110kg 110kg failed trying for a 2nd rep an did the roll of shame

DbDb lat raises

Cable flies

Cable pushdowns

Smith shoulder press ss with db rear flys

Done


----------



## wardz

mrwright said:


> Cheers all! Tren is a hell of a drug haha


 I've just started on it today :thumb


----------



## andyboro

Legs this morning fasted.. don't think that's a good idea!

had to stop at one point when everything went strangely dark and I thought I was going to keel over.


----------



## mrwright

http://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah170/mrwright2127/Mobile%20Uploads/1459787114177_zps16rvmq87.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## wardz

Legs destroyed, I had to do leg extentions last instead of calfs as the machine was busy. I was laughing out loud like a right d1ck at how horrible they felt.

all X 4. Quads/calfs

Plate loaded machine squats: 100k 150 150 190x9

barbell front squats: all 60kx10

leg press: 200kx20 then 3x15

seated calf raise: 50kx8

standing calf raise: 100kx12

leg extentions: light weight X 12reps

Torso twist machine: 100reps each side (4x25)


----------



## mcrewe123

mrwright said:


> http://i1380.photobucket.com/albums/ah170/mrwright2127/Mobile%20Uploads/1459787114177_zps16rvmq87.jpg[/IMG]


 good going there mate keep it up :thumb


----------



## mrwright

mcrewe123 said:


> good going there mate keep it up :thumb


 Ta mate f**k knows whats happened with the picture/link lol

Its enough dieting for now need some gainnzzz

And food!


----------



## Plate

mrwright said:


> Ta mate f**k knows whats happened with the picture/link lol
> 
> Its enough dieting for now need some gainnzzz
> 
> And food!


 Nah keep going with it get lean as fvck mate


----------



## mcrewe123

mrwright said:


> Ta mate f**k knows whats happened with the picture/link lol
> 
> Its enough dieting for now need some gainnzzz
> 
> And food!


 Yeah id keep dieting mate, get leaner and bulk from there


----------



## mrwright

Plate said:


> Nah keep going with it get lean as fvck mate


 Slowly gonna up kcals to maintenance so will still have another month or so of cutting then some recomping/maintaining

Bulk in a few month gain some size then cut right down once ive gained

Id ene up about 12 stone or less if i did it now an at 6'1 id look anorexic


----------



## Plate

mrwright said:


> Slowly gonna up kcals to maintenance so will still have another month or so of cutting then some recomping/maintaining
> 
> Bulk in a few month gain some size then cut right down once ive gained
> 
> Id ene up about 12 stone or less if i did it now an at 6'1 id look anorexic


 Don't see the point in messing around switching from bulk to cut mate

12 stone but you will still look bigger than you are now when lean or it will give that illusion anyway

i just think while your heads into it and smashing it you may aswell see it through till you are as lean as you want to be

Your choice tho lol just my view from the outside bud


----------



## Hellrazer

herc said:


> Quick pic after today's push session
> 
> View attachment 123917


 Looking swole bud no ****


----------



## mrwright

Plate said:


> Don't see the point in messing around switching from bulk to cut mate
> 
> 12 stone but you will still look bigger than you are now when lean or it will give that illusion anyway
> 
> i just think while your heads into it and smashing it you may aswell see it through till you are as lean as you want to be
> 
> Your choice tho lol just my view from the outside bud


 Thats it tho, head or body isn't in it anymore tired constantly abit achey an just cba not done cardio in weeks

Back in work on early starts looking after a baby all day its pretty much Tren thats keeping me sane atm lol

Hopefully i can do a really clean lean bulk n gain little or no fat then it'll basically be carrying on the cut just with more muscle mass and enthusiasm

Thats the plan atleast


----------



## Plate

mrwright said:


> Thats it tho, head or body isn't in it anymore tired constantly abit achey an just cba not done cardio in weeks
> 
> Back in work on early starts looking after a baby all day its pretty much Tren thats keeping me sane atm lol
> 
> Hopefully i can do a really clean lean bulk n gain little or no fat then it'll basically be carrying on the cut just with more muscle mass and enthusiasm
> 
> Thats the plan atleast


 Fair point mate no need to fvck ur self over if you aren't competing or owt

like you say another month of slowely increasing calls you will drop more and maybe recomp with the tren after


----------



## 19072

Hellrazer said:


> Looking swole bud no ****


 Thanks buddy - getting there. Coming off most AAS next week though  so not sure how I'm going to look by end of the competition.


----------



## Hellrazer

herc said:


> Thanks buddy - getting there. Coming off most AAS next week though  so not sure how I'm going to look by end of the competition.


 Just continue eating and training like a beast and have a good pct smash it


----------



## 19072

Hellrazer said:


> Just continue eating and training like a beast and have a good pct smash it


 We were trying to conceive on cycle but doesn't look like its gonna happen so going to try at TRT and smash the hmg and hcg.


----------



## Flipper

Just been to the gym for an arms day. Not done that in years lol just fancied hitting bi's and tri's together. Decent session and a good pump.

Gillian Michaels ab challenge later, no fasted cardio today.

Hope everyone is having a good day.


----------



## Hellrazer

Feeling good today weight has stopped at 93.5k last two weeks but starting to lean out more noticeable upper half. Will increase calories a little to keep gaining if I can without getting podge as feeling a bit bloated around the middle, have eaten a lot of carbs last few days due to being cooked for so maybe that.

Pic nowt special just posting as felt I looked a bit fuller around the shoulders and chest so sharing the love as I'm seeing changes now, since sticking to the 12 weeker.

Shoulders was a definite chore today as had no energy, also right rotator cuff I think was a bit tender so had to lower the weight, also done chest yesterday so maybe chest then shoulders following day wasn't ideal


----------



## wardz

Back/biceps

*3x wide grip and narrow grip chins*

*4x wide and narrow grip t-bar row*

*4x rack pulls*

*4x bent over row machine*

*4x seated cable row*

*4x barbell curls*

*4x hammer curls*

*4x reverse cable curls*

by I time I got to biceps they were already pretty shot so just kept things light at that point. Tren or no tren, I will sleep well tonight


----------



## wardz

Seems a bit quiet on here at the moment?


----------



## Ares

hehe x


----------



## Frandeman

wardz said:


> Seems a bit quiet on here at the moment?


 I'm Busy having fun...


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

wardz said:


> Seems a bit quiet on here at the moment?


 Sorry bae xxx


----------



## CandleLitDesert

wardz said:


> Seems a bit quiet on here at the moment?


 In the middle of a chest and bi workout. It might end up being a whole upper workout. How's your progress going dude


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Fancied trying a higher volume U/L split

can tell the tren has kicked in as I feel strong

only downside was I had to stop after the curls as forearms pumps were unreal!

Net time I want to throw triceps , shrugs and rear delts in too


----------



## wardz

CandleLitDesert said:


> In the middle of a chest and bi workout. It might end up being a whole upper workout. How's your progress going dude


 Gym is going well, not sure on progress, will see in the pictures this weekend. I Will have a big push over the next 6 weeks tho decided to cut back cals a bit get some more shape around the ab area. Legs again today


----------



## 19072

Have my last shot of tren and mast today!! Thank god 6weeks is long enough on tren for me. Never again

will run with TRT dose for a while to get my body back to normality.


----------



## mrwright

herc said:


> Have my last shot of tren and mast today!! Thank god 6weeks is long enough on tren for me. Never again
> 
> will run with TRT dose for a while to get my body back to normality.


 My last shot of Tren today too!

Do you notice much with the mast compared to tren alone?


----------



## 19072

mrwright said:


> My last shot of Tren today too!
> 
> Do you notice much with the mast compared to tren alone?


 I love mast lad - just with libido, mood and a lil extra strength.


----------



## andyboro

I felt like pickled sh!t yesterday so have a good carb filled meal for dinner, woke up 3lbs heavier and twice the size this morning... it's freaky what kind of an impact food can have.

Decent session today too:

FitNotes Workout - Thursday 7th April 2016

** Lat Pulldown **
- 75.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 82.5 kgs x 10 reps

** Pullover **
- 35.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 9 reps
- 35.0 kgs x 6 reps
- 32.5 kgs x 10 reps

** Bent Over Row **
- 70.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 85.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 90.0 kgs x 3 reps

** Barbell Shrug **
- 110.0 kgs x 12 reps
- 120.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 125.0 kgs x 7 reps

** Seated Cable Row **
- 70.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 75.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 80.0 kgs x 9 reps

** Reverse Cable Fly (Lats) **
- 22.5 kgs x 10 reps
- 25.0 kgs x 10 reps
- 27.5 kgs x 10 reps
- 30.0 kgs x 10 reps


----------



## wardz

I've not used mast, might add it to cycle in about 6 weeks


----------



## 19072

andyboro said:


> I felt like pickled sh!t yesterday so have a good carb filled meal for dinner, woke up 3lbs heavier and twice the size this morning... it's freaky what kind of an impact food can have.
> 
> Decent session today too:
> 
> FitNotes Workout - Thursday 7th April 2016
> 
> ** Lat Pulldown **
> - 75.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 80.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 82.5 kgs x 10 reps
> 
> ** Pullover **
> - 35.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 35.0 kgs x 9 reps
> - 35.0 kgs x 6 reps
> - 32.5 kgs x 10 reps
> 
> ** Bent Over Row **
> - 70.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 75.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 80.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 85.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 90.0 kgs x 3 reps
> 
> ** Barbell Shrug **
> - 110.0 kgs x 12 reps
> - 120.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 125.0 kgs x 7 reps
> 
> ** Seated Cable Row **
> - 70.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 75.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 80.0 kgs x 9 reps
> 
> ** Reverse Cable Fly (Lats) **
> - 22.5 kgs x 10 reps
> - 25.0 kgs x 10 reps
> - 27.5 kgs x 10 reps
> - 30.0 kgs x 10 reps


 Had that too. Was meant to train legs yesterday as I have them again on sat but felt like crap - The wife was out for a leaving do so had baby duties all night. Drank water and hardly ate all night and woke up feeling better and pretty tight too


----------



## 19072

*07-4-16: Legs* 

*Front Squats *
60kg x 12 reps
70kg x 10 reps
80kg x 10 reps
90kg x 8 reps
100kg x 8 reps

*Barbell Walking Lunges*
60kg x 24 reps (12each leg)
60kg x 24 reps (12each leg)
60kg x 24 reps (12each leg)

*Lying Leg Curl*
30kgx12 / 20kgx10 / 10kgx8 
30kgx10 / 20kgx8 / 10kgx8
30kgx8 / 20kgx8 / 10kgx6

*Leg Extensions*
63kg x 20 reps
70kg x 18 reps
77kg x 17 reps

*Standing Machine Calves *
15kg x 10 reps
150kg x 10 reps
150kg x 10 reps
150kg x 10 reps

* First day with no back pain doing legs. Front squat will now be replacing back squats for now! started light at 60kg and worked up to 100kg will start at 80kg next week. Walking lunges made me feel like i was going to throw up. Defo two staple exercises of my leg day now!

* last injection of the bad sauce (TREN) from Monday I shall be on TRT dosage to allow the body to recover. The drop will also explain it didn't happen this month again guys. (well it hasnt arrived yet but we tried a pregnancy test 5days before and it said negative) So its onto the HMG / HCG to get these fuking swimmers swimming again!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Who's hungry :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Who's hungry :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124063
> 
> 
> View attachment 124064
> 
> 
> View attachment 124065
> 
> 
> View attachment 124066
> 
> 
> View attachment 124067
> 
> 
> View attachment 124068
> 
> 
> View attachment 124069
> 
> 
> View attachment 124070
> 
> 
> View attachment 124071


 A kebab shop?

Sick for days afterwards lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frandeman said:


> A kebab shop?
> 
> Sick for days afterwards lol


 Weight loss gainz


----------



## Peasnall

Down 12lbs and feeling light 

but veins are coming out and abs are starting to show.


----------



## UlsterRugby

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Who's hungry :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124063
> 
> 
> View attachment 124064
> 
> 
> View attachment 124065
> 
> 
> View attachment 124066
> 
> 
> View attachment 124067
> 
> 
> View attachment 124068
> 
> 
> View attachment 124069
> 
> 
> View attachment 124070
> 
> 
> View attachment 124071


 looks like awful kebab shop food tried to make it look good. those frozen chips lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Ah I forgot it's ukm, we only pull up to 5* resteraunts in our lambos with a 10/10 HB on here :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

UlsterRugby said:


> looks like awful kebab shop food tried to make it look good. those frozen chips lol





FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Ah I forgot it's ukm, we only pull up to 5* resteraunts in our lambos with a 10/10 HB on here :lol:


 I'll make a kebab this weekend look proper :thumb


----------



## UlsterRugby

Frandeman said:


> I'll make a kebab this weekend look proper :thumb


 ive seen your food pics and have no doubt it will be first class


----------



## Gary29

Would eat every single one of those 'kebab shop' dishes, no problem whatsoever


----------



## 19072

Just hit the second PUSH session of the week (2shoulders, 2chest, 3triceps) Didnt get much tricep work in on push day .

Think this is going to come to an end for me though guys. I have to come off everything now (T total) and focus on family life and baby making.


----------



## BestBefore1989

herc said:


> Just hit the second PUSH session of the week (2shoulders, 2chest, 3triceps) Didnt get much tricep work in on push day .
> 
> Think this is going to come to an end for me though guys. I have to come off everything now (T total) and focus on family life and baby making.


 With all that extra cardio, you ll be ripped mate


----------



## Ares

Good morning, muscle friends.

Weighed in at 190lb this morning down from 201. Off for some steady cardio now, hope everyone is doing ok!

Have a good weekend

Thank


----------



## Flipper

Ares said:


> Good morning, muscle friends.
> 
> Weighed in at 190lb this morning down from 201. Off for some steady cardio now, hope everyone is doing ok!
> 
> Have a good weekend
> 
> Thank


 Good work mate that's a good loss so far.


----------



## 31205

Peasnall said:


> Down 12lbs and feeling light
> 
> but veins are coming out and abs are starting to show.
> 
> View attachment 124077
> 
> 
> View attachment 124078


 You have veins like that and abs only just starting to show? Wow.

Completely opposite for me when I'm dieting. Veins on biceps etc are the last thing to show.

Looking good!


----------



## mal

herc said:


> Just hit the second PUSH session of the week (2shoulders, 2chest, 3triceps) Didnt get much tricep work in on push day .
> 
> Think this is going to come to an end for me though guys. I have to come off everything now (T total) and focus on family life and baby making.


 you might look better off gear,if its only weeks.


----------



## andyboro

Good to see I'm not the only one stupid enough to be up early on Saturday to go and train! :thumbup1:


----------



## andyboro

herc said:


> Just hit the second PUSH session of the week (2shoulders, 2chest, 3triceps) Didnt get much tricep work in on push day .
> 
> Think this is going to come to an end for me though guys. I have to come off everything now (T total) and focus on family life and baby making.


 All that extra cardio though.. You'll be ripped to the bone! Lol

Unless you're like us and she catches REALLY quickly :mellow:

I'd still keep going dude, you don't need to be drug filled to take part and it will be something other than babies to think about.


----------



## Peasnall

sen said:


> You have veins like that and abs only just starting to show? Wow.
> 
> Completely opposite for me when I'm dieting. Veins on biceps etc are the last thing to show.
> 
> Looking good!


 Yeah haha and i hate it


----------



## BestBefore1989

:thumb  :thumb


----------



## CandleLitDesert

BestBefore1989 said:


> :thumb  :thumb
> 
> View attachment 124128


 Wow back on track big time!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Weight down another pound this week so that's 12.8 in total since we started :thumb


----------



## 19072

mal said:


> you might look better off gear,if its only weeks.


 Well Ill still give it my best. Might lose some water weight. I have 2weeks on prop to alloow the test/tren/mast-e to clear then its POWER PCT for me.

Considering running HGHagain though to keep me ticking over til the jobs done and the wife gets pregnant again..


----------



## 19072

andyboro said:


> All that extra cardio though.. You'll be ripped to the bone! Lol
> 
> Unless you're like us and she catches REALLY quickly :mellow:
> 
> I'd still keep going dude, you don't need to be drug filled to take part and it will be something other than babies to think about.


 Well last time I came off and done Power PCT she got pregnant in 6weeks. I dont think the result will be the same this time round as I have B&C ever since (1yr 4months) before then I always ran PCT. I didnt expect her to want a second child so thats why i ran TRT and cycles.. All that extra cardio??? what one week around ovulation peroid is when I get it more than the norm lol.

Well ill still keep at it i was due to cut at 6weeks anyway as i have bulked from 86kg - 89kg first 6weeks.


----------



## Peasnall

Down 12 lbs. had a mad day yesterday with food as I got paid off so decided f**k it Chinese it is. Back on track today though. Did feel good though.


----------



## andyboro

herc said:


> Well last time I came off and done Power PCT she got pregnant in 6weeks. I dont think the result will be the same this time round as I have B&C ever since (1yr 4months) before then I always ran PCT. I didnt expect her to want a second child so thats why i ran TRT and cycles.. All that extra cardio??? what one week around ovulation peroid is when I get it more than the norm lol.
> 
> Well ill still keep at it i was due to cut at 6weeks anyway as i have bulked from 86kg - 89kg first 6weeks.


 We didn't bother with all of the ovulation stuff, we just cracked on and hoped for the best lol


----------



## SwollNP

SwollNP said:


> Start weight: 103.8kg
> 
> Week1: 101.7kg
> 
> Week2: 100.5kg
> 
> Week3: 100.1kg


 My weekly updates fall on a Saturday so thought I would update this too.

The last three weeks have been OK, weight dropping but when I compare photos I feel like cant see much change. However I can feel that there is less abdominal fat which im happy about. Still not had a full week where diet/training has been prefect, life happens though...

Week4: 98.2kg

Week5: 96.8kg

Week6: 95.1kg

Start photos vs Week6 photos. All photos taken fasted/no pump/no carbs

View attachment IMG_4080.JPG


View attachment IMG_4081.JPG


----------



## CandleLitDesert

SwollNP said:


> My weekly updates fall on a Saturday so thought I would update this too.
> 
> The last three weeks have been OK, weight dropping but when I compare photos I feel like cant see much change. However I can feel that there is less abdominal fat which im happy about. Still not had a full week where diet/training has been prefect, life happens though...
> 
> Week4: 98.2kg
> 
> Week5: 96.8kg
> 
> Week6: 95.1kg
> 
> Start photos vs Week6 photos. All photos taken fasted/no pump/no carbs
> 
> 
> View attachment 124137
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 124138


 Defo leaning up dude notice it on your quads and lower back


----------



## Flipper

It's a bit quiet in here at the moment. Everyone still on track with there targets?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> It's a bit quiet in here at the moment. Everyone still on track with there targets?


 getting there mate, got a few veins showing now which is nice, If I can stay injury free, Ill end this the leanest Ive been in my life


----------



## nitrogen

Manged four sessions this week. Was chest, back and hour cardio last night.

IF going well apart from beers yesterday. I need to relax too.

Today is a refeed day and if family commitments allow I train legs later on.


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> getting there mate, got a few veins showing now which is nice, If I can stay injury free, Ill end this the leanest Ive been in my life


 Good work mate sounds like all is going well.


----------



## Keeks

Still nipping in when I can, just so busy at the minute, 6 weeks out and just don't have much spare time at the minute.

Hope everyone's well and still smashing their goals.

Here's 6 week pic update, with start pics and where I'm at now.....

















Weighing in at 114.4lbs now do a 10lbs drop since start of comp I think.


----------



## Omen669

Keeks said:


> Still nipping in when I can, just so busy at the minute, 6 weeks out and just don't have much spare time at the minute.
> 
> Hope everyone's well and still smashing their goals.
> 
> Here's 6 week pic update, with start pics and where I'm at now.....
> 
> View attachment 124172
> 
> 
> View attachment 124173
> 
> 
> Weighing in at 114.4lbs now do a 10lbs drop since start of comp I think.


 Looking better every week young lady!!


----------



## Nu-Labz

Ok halfway through. It's coming on nicely now but starting to feel skinny. Fitting in medium tracksuit bottoms now and size 32 jeans!!!!!! But the difference in the photos feels good.


----------



## Flipper

Nu-Labz said:


> Ok halfway through. It's coming on nicely now but starting to feel skinny. Fitting in medium tracksuit bottoms now and size 32 jeans!!!!!! But the difference in the photos feels good.
> 
> View attachment 124176
> 
> 
> View attachment 124177
> 
> 
> View attachment 124178


 Great work mate big changes.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I got my wife to take a couple of quick update pictures.

I'm starting to doubt there are any abs at all under there.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Flipper said:


> Great work mate big changes.


 Cheers pal


----------



## RedStar

Nu-Labz said:


> Ok halfway through. It's coming on nicely now but starting to feel skinny. Fitting in medium tracksuit bottoms now and size 32 jeans!!!!!! But the difference in the photos feels good.
> 
> View attachment 124176
> 
> 
> View attachment 124177
> 
> 
> View attachment 124178


 Really good work fella. The results of your hard work are very obvious. Great transformation so far!


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> I got my wife to take a couple of quick update pictures.
> 
> I'm starting to doubt there are any abs at all under there.
> 
> View attachment 124179
> 
> 
> View attachment 124180


 Coming in well mate. Keep it up they will come through.


----------



## nitrogen

No training today. Recharged batteries at Nandos then


----------



## Nu-Labz

Hit a p.b on my back squat today. 80kg a side for 3 reps. Full deep reps though. Only ever hit that for 1 rep. trem and mast is doing its job even though cals are low


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nu-Labz said:


> Hit a p.b on my back squat today. 80kg a side for 3 reps. Full deep reps though. Only ever hit that for 1 rep. trem and mast is doing its job even though cals are low


 well done on your PB mate


----------



## mrwright

All looking good boys and girls

Maybe i shouldnt of stopped my cut....


----------



## Flipper

28 mins fasted cardio this am. Hitting legs just after lunch time. Probably do the jillian Michaels ab challenge tonight as well with the wife.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flipper said:


> It's a bit quiet in here at the moment. Everyone still on track with there targets?


 nah, broke again ffs but congrats to you all still at it, looking good :thumb


----------



## andyboro

Aww sh!t, is it photo time again?

This seems to be getting tougher by the day now.. I've no idea how the lads who compete maintain their willpower to such extremes!

Not sure how I'll manage to get some pics up now but I'll have a go..


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Already posted these in my journal but this is the comp thread so might aswell post them in here

6 week update


----------



## Flipper

safc49 said:


> nah, broke again ffs but congrats to you all still at it, looking good :thumb


 Pick yourself back up mate and keep going. Blips happen.


----------



## Flipper

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Already posted these in my journal but this is the comp thread so might aswell post them in here
> 
> 6 week update
> 
> View attachment 124214
> View attachment 124215
> View attachment 124216


 Good work bro very obvious changes right there.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Already posted these in my journal but this is the comp thread so might aswell post them in here
> 
> 6 week update
> 
> View attachment 124214
> View attachment 124215
> View attachment 124216


 skinny cvnt :lol:

excellent mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

safc49 said:


> skinny cvnt :lol:
> 
> excellent mate


 Skinny > skinnyfat :lol:

Will be glad to start putting some size on after the cut for sure


----------



## BestBefore1989

safc49 said:


> nah, broke again ffs but congrats to you all still at it, looking good :thumb


 come on mate, its just a bump in the road, its not like your wheels fell off. Drive on to the end.

Dont give up now


----------



## Flipper

So today's workout went as follows.

Legs

2 sets quad extension 28kg x 30 reps warm up

Leg press

200kg x 10

240 x 10

280 x 10

320 x 8

Seated leg curl (hams)

63kg x 15

77 x 13

84 x 10

56 x 12 (squeeze and hold)

Hammer strength seated calf

50kg x 17, 16, 16, 15

Standing calf raises

180kg x 14, 12

Quad extension 1 leg

28kg x 18 each leg

35 x 14 each leg, 11 each leg

Triceps

CGBP

60kg x 18

70 x 15

75 x 11

Rope skull crusher

35kg x 18

45 x 13

Left there elbows getting sore

V bar tricep extension

40kg x 14, 11, 10

wasnt really feeling it but not too bad a session. Will put updated pics on later.


----------



## nitrogen

My IF going well today. I had my first meal at 4 pm plus helping my wife's plate too.


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

6 weeks left?


----------



## Flipper

safc49 said:


> 6 weeks left?


 Yeah mate half way there.


----------



## Gary29

nitrogen said:


> My IF going well today. I had my first meal at 4 pm plus helping my wife's plate too.
> 
> View attachment 124218


 f**k I want that!!!


----------



## TrailerParkBoy

Flipper said:


> Yeah mate half way there.


 thanks mate, enough time to lose a few pounds hopefully


----------



## Flipper

safc49 said:


> thanks mate, enough time to lose a few pounds hopefully


 Definitely mate :thumb


----------



## wardz

I've not had any photos this week, lad who's been doing it was in a show this weekend so will try get some up this weekend.

friday - shoulders

saturday - back/triceps

*today*

*chest/biceps*

*chest all x4*

*flat bench 40 80 100 100k not done bench press for ages I'm going to start doing it again, hoping to get up to 130/140 for 6reps hopefully (2 month ago I was doing 120)*

*hammer press 25 30 35 40k each side*

*incline smith machine 30 50 60 70*

*peck deck*

*incline flies 17.5k*

*biceps all x3*

*cable curls*

*revers cable curls*

*dumbell hammer curls 20k*

*weight is up to 177lb from 174 last Monday.*


----------



## wardz

This was from about a week ago. Not happy want to be much bigger


----------



## Flipper

Updated pictures time.

Start pics:









Todays pics, 6 weeks in:


----------



## dt36

BestBefore1989 said:


> I got my wife to take a couple of quick update pictures.
> 
> I'm starting to doubt there are any abs at all under there.
> 
> View attachment 124179
> 
> 
> View attachment 124180


 Some mad peak on those biceps


----------



## Plate

Flipper said:


> Updated pictures time.
> 
> Start pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays pics, 6 weeks in:


 Nice one mate massive difference!


----------



## Flipper

Plate said:


> Nice one mate massive difference!


 Cheers buddy appreciate it :thumb


----------



## Goranchero

Update pics, 103,0kg. Cease fire is over, started a cutting cycle today.

View attachment 4.JPG


View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


----------



## dt36

Good progress all round, Lads and Lasses. Keep it going... :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Updated pictures time.
> 
> Start pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays pics, 6 weeks in:


 Awesome mate, BIG difference between the two sets of pictures. bet your clothes are hanging of you now


----------



## banzi

Flipper said:


> Updated pictures time.
> 
> Start pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays pics, 6 weeks in:


 fantastic reduction mate, credit to you sir.


----------



## Flipper

banzi said:


> fantastic reduction mate, credit to you sir.


 Thank you very much, really appreciate that buddy



BestBefore1989 said:


> Awesome mate, BIG difference between the two sets of pictures. bet your clothes are hanging of you now


 Cheers matey really appreciated. Back into my smaller clothes now haha.


----------



## wardz

Quads and calfs today with some core work.

After doing chest Monday I think I'm going to hit it again tomorrow and triceps. It should be back and tri's but I dunno just feeling chest again, why not? I'm making all kindz of Chest gainz, all kindz.


----------



## nitrogen

Don't know where this is going but my body is all over the place. It fluctuates between bulking and loosing weight.

Meh. At least I go to the gym 4 plus times per week.


----------



## nitrogen

My post workout meal.


----------



## Plate

When you've done 2 days cutting and taking no chances


----------



## Flipper

Really struggling today with cravings and energy levels.

Still managed to get my cardio in this morning and hit the gym at lunch time for a chest and shoulder session.

Just the 12 hour night shift to get through later lol. Luckily I have a few old hacks T5s sat in the cupboard that I'll use.


----------



## wardz

Flipper said:


> Really struggling today with cravings and energy levels.
> 
> Still managed to get my cardio in this morning and hit the gym at lunch time for a chest and shoulder session.
> 
> Just the 12 hour night shift to get through later lol. Luckily I have a few old hacks T5s sat in the cupboard that I'll use.


 I feel your pain although I don't do nights any more I go to the gym before work about 2 and start work at 4 till midnight and I'm fooked by 9pm


----------



## Flipper

wardz said:


> I feel your pain although I don't do nights any more I go to the gym before work about 2 and start work at 4 till midnight and I'm fooked by 9pm


 We got to do what we got to do eh. Pays the bills.

Plenty of coffee is definitely in order tonight haha.


----------



## wardz

Chest/back/bi's

flat bench x4

incline smith x4

peck deck x4

bent over row x4

seated lat pull down behind head x4

seated cable row x4

laid back concetration curls, row machine x3

hammer curls x3

reverse cable curls x3

torso twist machine 25x4 each side


----------



## Nu-Labz

Plate said:


> When you've done 2 days cutting and taking no chances
> 
> View attachment 124360


 I love that u seat belted the food haha. It's going nowhere but the tummy!!!


----------



## wardz

Flipper said:


> We got to do what we got to do eh. Pays the bills.
> 
> Plenty of coffee is definitely in order tonight haha.


 I try not to have any after about 8/9 don't need caffeine keeping me up as well as the tren ha


----------



## Flipper

wardz said:


> I try not to have any after about 8/9 don't need caffeine keeping me up as well as the tren ha


 Yeah I tend to cut off about 5 am which is quite late towards the end of my shift but then I've got nearly an hours drive home haha.

Always sleep bad on nights too and even worse with tren so I know exactly what you mean there.


----------



## Plate

Nu-Labz said:


> I love that u seat belted the food haha. It's going nowhere but the tummy!!!


 I don't even put a seat belt on my kids


----------



## Nu-Labz

YUM YUM. grilled chicken with broccoli and almonds and a nice dollop of hp jerk sauce just after I took the kids for their McDonald's. Damn their food smelt good!!!!


----------



## wardz

Currently smashing the fvck out of shoulders/traps


----------



## Flipper

Damn tired today after finishing my night shifts. Trained abs but having a rest day from the gym. Undecided on if I will do a little cardio tonight. I'll see how I feel. Weigh in tomorrow, looking forward to it.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Damn tired today after finishing my night shifts. Trained abs but having a rest day from the gym. Undecided on if I will do a little cardio tonight. I'll see how I feel. Weigh in tomorrow, looking forward to it.


 thats a confident man!

I always face weight in day with a mixture of anticipation and trepidation


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> thats a confident man!
> 
> I always face weight in day with a mixture of anticipation and trepidation


 I used to feel like that. But I know now that weather weight changes or stays the same I'm in a deficit so I'm burning fat. The tape measure is the best way to track so I do both now.


----------



## Flipper

Morning y'all.

Weigh in today down 3lb. Very pleased with that.

Fasted cardio in 10.

Have a good one.


----------



## wardz

No gym for me this weekend, working overtime today and tomorrow. Been ages since I've had a full weekend off the gym. Already looking forward to Monday, could always leave work early for a cheeky arm session.


----------



## wardz

Fvck all happening at work feeling a half day could be on the cards, might get to the gym after all! Best get some food in me..... Looks minging but taste alright, pulled pork with brown rice


----------



## Flipper

wardz said:


> Fvck all happening at work feeling a half day could be on the cards, might get to the gym after all! Best get some food in me..... Looks minging but taste alright, pulled pork with brown rice
> 
> View attachment 124593


 Looks nice to me lol.


----------



## Frandeman




----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Weight in day,

Weight: 156 lbs (-0.8lbs)

Total weight loss: 13.6 lbs

So close to that stone mark but not bad considering I've been having 2 refeeds a week and really enjoying the diet :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Ive not even looked at a cheat meal for over 3 weeks! and training is hard work for me right now.

I woke up this morning feeling like Id been hit by a train, but on the plus side I've rid my body of 2.2lbs of ugly fat :thumb


----------



## Gary29

I know I sound like a broken record but my shoulder is still f**ked so pressing movements are painful and bench is impossible but still feel I'm making decent progress, not weighted myself for a while but abs are still trying to push through.

Did 2 hours fasted on the bike this morning, fu**ing snow on the hills, that was after a leg session last night so it was painful!

Went for a meal last night with a big group, had a few subtle compliments my arms were looking good so I'm doing ok I think I'm gonna make it brah.


----------



## wardz

Bombed work off at 12

gym

back

taking the dogs out for a long walk as we are dog/puppy sitting tonight so it will be nuts in our house with 3 of them!


----------



## mrwright

wardz said:


> Fvck all happening at work feeling a half day could be on the cards, might get to the gym after all! Best get some food in me..... Looks minging but taste alright, pulled pork with brown rice
> 
> View attachment 124593


 Ive got them exact same tubs!


----------



## andyboro

Just back from chest and delts - fking shattered!

Training is definitely stalling now, to be expected though I guess.

Debating more tren lol

14st2 this week so 22lbs down in total.. and still too fat!


----------



## wardz

Back progress.


----------



## nitrogen

Before and few weeks later. Not a massive difference :-(

View attachment SAM_0576.thumb.JPG.d160076b8f47f9c4b0a0bbc3b920fefb.JPG


View attachment SAM_0586.JPG.e7b694826575494c3ed59374daab83c3.JPG


View attachment SAM_0579.JPG.dab5ae4f2aee1dd0cf1175b4760b1c85.JPG


View attachment SAM_0585.JPG.c7afecc2fecd9f55bc00c96f8359f7e2.JPG


----------



## wardz

Looks like a big difference from the front to me


----------



## BestBefore1989

nitrogen said:


> Before and few weeks later. Not a massive difference :-(
> 
> View attachment 124620
> 
> 
> View attachment 124621
> 
> 
> View attachment 124622
> 
> 
> View attachment 124623
> 
> 
> View attachment 124624
> 
> 
> View attachment 124625
> 
> 
> View attachment 124626
> 
> 
> View attachment 124627


 You've clearly lost a lot of weight mate, your just not seeing it! There is a big difference around the mid section :thumbup1:


----------



## mcrewe123

nitrogen said:


> Before and few weeks later. Not a massive difference :-(
> 
> View attachment 124620
> 
> 
> View attachment 124621
> 
> 
> View attachment 124622
> 
> 
> View attachment 124623
> 
> 
> View attachment 124624
> 
> 
> View attachment 124625
> 
> 
> View attachment 124626
> 
> 
> View attachment 124627


 definitely lost weight there pal


----------



## wardz

It's Monday again, been out with the dogs for an hour fasted! chest day with either bi's or tri's either way I'm looking forward to it! Food, power nap, shake, shower then gym by 2pm to make some gains. Weighting in at 12st10, 178lb this morning


----------



## mrwright

14 stone 6 today down from just over17 when i started


----------



## PaulB

nitrogen said:


> Before and few weeks later. Not a massive difference :-(
> 
> View attachment 124620
> 
> 
> View attachment 124621
> 
> 
> View attachment 124622
> 
> 
> View attachment 124623
> 
> 
> View attachment 124624
> 
> 
> View attachment 124625
> 
> 
> View attachment 124626
> 
> 
> View attachment 124627


 I can see a difference. Keep going!!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

nitrogen said:


> Before and few weeks later. Not a massive difference :-(
> 
> View attachment 124620
> 
> 
> View attachment 124621
> 
> 
> View attachment 124622
> 
> 
> View attachment 124623
> 
> 
> View attachment 124624
> 
> 
> View attachment 124625
> 
> 
> View attachment 124626
> 
> 
> View attachment 124627


 Can see a big difference mate


----------



## wardz

*Chest:*

all 4 sets

*Flat bench *got 8 [email protected] will be back on 120 (my PB) next week for a couple of weeks then my push to 140 commenses.

*hammer press 25 30 35 40k each side*

*peck deck *

*hammer press 20k each side lots of reps big squeeze - super setted with - incline flys*

*triceps:*

*close grip bench*

*v-bar pull downs*

*singel arm pull downs*

*leg raises and crunches*

quads and calfs tomorrow


----------



## Flipper

What's everyone training today. I'm hitting legs at lunch time, looking forward to it.


----------



## andyboro

Back today.. straight on from legs yesterday.. Deadlifts were not fun! lol

All going well still - 22lbs down overall and the bloke in the mirror looks fk all like me anymore.

times ticking on though and I want to push things along - so far pondering increasing frequency to 6 days per week from 4 and looking at what else i could include drugs wise... either more tren or adding anavar is on the cards.. along with another run of helios hopefully.


----------



## BestBefore1989

I started the next stage of my plan this morning.

Training AM and PM now, this morning was 3 sets of 8 over 3 compound movements, this afternoon will be reps, lots and lots of reps


----------



## wardz

Quads and calfs yesterday

10sets of 20reps 150k leg press

10sets of 12/15reps leg extensions

4x15 seated calf raises

today - back/bis

3x wide grip chins

3x close grip chins

4x wide close grip t-bar row

4x seated cable row

4x reverse peck deck

4x reverse cable flys

4x bent over dumbbell flys

4x z-bar curls

4x reverse cable curls

4x dumbbell hammer curls

3x15 leg raise 3x25 crunches

loving training at the moment


----------



## Flipper

Struggled a little with cravings today. Just about kept it under control but definitely been a struggle.

Another day down though, getting near the end.


----------



## wardz

Flipper said:


> Struggled a little with cravings today. Just about kept it under control but definitely been a struggle.
> 
> Another day down though, getting near the end.


 Stay strong! I've literally eaten anything and everything for all most a week I was planning on doing it for 2 weeks as a break from the norm but I've eaten that much crap I will be back on it Monday and I've felt guilty pretty much everyday


----------



## andyboro

No work today, still up for early morning training! :thumbup1:


----------



## Flipper

wardz said:


> Stay strong! I've literally eaten anything and everything for all most a week I was planning on doing it for 2 weeks as a break from the norm but I've eaten that much crap I will be back on it Monday and I've felt guilty pretty much everyday


 Fair play mate, if I did that I'd put on 2 stone haha


----------



## Flipper

andyboro said:


> No work today, still up for early morning training! :thumbup1:


 I'm joining you in the club there mate.


----------



## mrwright

wardz said:


> Stay strong! I've literally eaten anything and everything for all most a week I was planning on doing it for 2 weeks as a break from the norm but I've eaten that much crap I will be back on it Monday and I've felt guilty pretty much everyday


 Ive done the same but ive still got Tren in my system so still lost weight lol


----------



## andyboro

Can't believe I'm asking this but will the loose skin on my gut tighten up or is it a lost cause?

It looks like a deflated balloon!


----------



## SwollNP

think that's stubborn fat mate, not skin...


----------



## andyboro

Hope so, I'd be pissed if after all this it'd too late


----------



## SwollNP

im sure over time the skin will tighten up anyways bro. give it time and don't over think

Looking good though!! keep at it @andyboro


----------



## andyboro

SwollNP said:


> im sure over time the skin will tighten up anyways bro. give it time and don't over think
> 
> Looking good though!! keep at it @andyboro


 Cheers, I think it's because its not somewhere I've been before - it's tough not to get a bit obsessive lol


----------



## Gary29

Picked up a stomach bug on Monday, been puking and shitting through the eye of a needle since then, not good for nutrition or training :surrender:

Feeling a bit better today, so chest and tri's tonight and try to get some cals in.


----------



## Flipper

andyboro said:


> View attachment 124773
> 
> 
> Can't believe I'm asking this but will the loose skin on my gut tighten up or is it a lost cause?
> 
> It looks like a deflated balloon!


 Looking really well mate. It could be a combination of loose skin and stubborn fat. You can generally tell by how it hangs when you are leant over. Over time though it should tighten up to some degree.


----------



## andyboro

Flipper said:


> Looking really well mate. It could be a combination of loose skin and stubborn fat. You can generally tell by how it hangs when you are leant over. Over time though it should tighten up to some degree.


 Thanks mate.

There's still fat in there for sure, it's the wrinkly, deflated look that got me worried.. there was an actual overhang there less than 18 months ago and I'm worried that I might have let it go too far.

I guess time will tell.


----------



## Flipper

andyboro said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> There's still fat in there for sure, it's the wrinkly, deflated look that got me worried.. there was an actual overhang there less than 18 months ago and I'm worried that I might have let it go too far.
> 
> I guess time will tell.


 No problems buddy.

Yeah it's just the waiting game to see how it goes but im sure it will be fine.

I know exactly how you feel with it though as I'm in the same boat.

I just know from previous that it did improve.


----------



## 31205

Where's @FelonEat??


----------



## Flipper

sen said:


> Where's @FelonEat??


 Think he is busy giving his new lady a good knobbing lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Flipper said:


> Think he is busy giving his new lady a good knobbing lol.


 This lol


----------



## FelonE1

Sup fools?


----------



## Sebbek

Gary29 said:


> Picked up a stomach bug on Monday, been puking and shitting through the eye of a needle since then, not good for nutrition or training [IMG alt=":surrender:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.3/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_surrender.gif&key=54e8757f824515abb084b55e669fcdf7cb7707cbe58b7fb8d851a89e6d5ed202[/IMG]
> 
> Feeling a bit better today, so chest and tri's tonight and try to get some cals in.


 Iv got it last Friday

oh boy

6 kgs drop in 3 days

thanks god I didn't start cycling as planned

Best S


----------



## Sebbek

andyboro said:


> Thanks mate.
> 
> There's still fat in there for sure, it's the wrinkly, deflated look that got me worried.. there was an actual overhang there less than 18 months ago and I'm worried that I might have let it go too far.
> 
> I guess time will tell.


 You were loosing too fast and skin couldn't adjust that quick

More likely you will need to gain again and start cutting at lower speed

I've been there not as much but visible as well

Best S


----------



## Frandeman

So I move house...gyms... .and partner...been on the piss a few weeks

I think my gear is bunk as I only want sex :whistling:


----------



## Goranchero

@Frandeman, eat more Vegan chicken.


----------



## Flipper

Morning everyone hope we are all on track. Had a good weigh in today, back into the 15 stone bracket at last. Very pleased. Makes those difficult couple of days of cravings seem so worth struggling through.

2 more weeks for me then I'll have to start bringing my calories up for my holiday. Will still be in a deficit but it helps get me ready for holiday.

Have a good one everyone.


----------



## andyboro

It's my birthday today and nobody should be hungry on their birthday so diet is on hold a little today.. not turning into a pig and eating sh!te all day, but will be eating food!

Lots of carby goodness too lol


----------



## mrwright

Not trained this week2 half sessions on Monday an tuesday but thats it

Rest eat an back on it in a big way next week hopefully ill get my kcals right an start a lean bulk


----------



## andyboro

Frandeman said:


> So I move house...gyms... .and partner...been on the piss a few weeks
> 
> I think my gear is bunk as I only want sex :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124802


 Hiw strict with diet are you to stay like that mate?


----------



## Flipper

andyboro said:


> It's my birthday today and nobody should be hungry on their birthday so diet is on hold a little today.. not turning into a pig and eating sh!te all day, but will be eating food!
> 
> Lots of carby goodness too lol


 You do right mate taking a little break and relaxing the diet. Have some cake for me lol. Have a good birthday bro :thumbup1:


----------



## Frandeman

andyboro said:


> Hiw strict with diet are you to stay like that mate?


 Don't count calories or macros...can't be asked lol

Drugs doing what suppose to do and loads of sex 

Next 3 weeks I'll up my game as I'm a bit more settled now

HAPPY BIRTHDAY BRO :thumb


----------



## andyboro

Frandeman said:


> Don't count calories or macros...can't be asked lol
> 
> Drugs doing what suppose to do and loads of sex
> 
> Next 3 weeks I'll up my game as I'm a bit more settled now


 I officially hate you... lol


----------



## Frandeman

Goranchero said:


> @Frandeman, eat more Vegan chicken.


 If chicken eat vegetables must be vegan

I bet my chicken is full of hormones :thumb


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Been dieting too long, I'm already planning where to have the post competition feast :lol:


----------



## Flipper

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Been dieting too long, I'm already planning where to have the post competition feast :lol:


 Where you having the feast or more specifically what is the feast lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Flipper said:


> Where you having the feast or more specifically what is the feast lol.


 This is one option :whistling:


----------



## Flipper

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> This is one option :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124819
> 
> 
> View attachment 124820


 That's what I'm talking about. Good call. :thumbup1:


----------



## andyboro

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> This is one option :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 124819
> 
> 
> View attachment 124820


 There's a pub nearby that does this as a mixed grill.... I'm tempted :lol:


----------



## banzi

andyboro said:


> There's a pub nearby that does this as a mixed grill.... I'm tempted :lol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 124821


 that looks awful.


----------



## andyboro

banzi said:


> that looks awful.


 But...... meat.......!


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Been off the hustle last week and ate like a pig, back on it it now though wil post pics tomorrow and weigh my sen.

some good progress coming along in the thread though! :thumbup1:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Is it weird to look forward to weight in day? :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

4 weeks left..... Put some picture up boys


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Weight in day and another pound down so 14.6 lbs lost since we started :thumb


----------



## RUDESTEW

nitrogen said:


> Before and few weeks later. Not a massive difference :-(
> 
> View attachment 124620
> 
> 
> View attachment 124621
> 
> 
> View attachment 124622
> 
> 
> View attachment 124623
> 
> 
> View attachment 124624
> 
> 
> View attachment 124625
> 
> 
> View attachment 124626
> 
> 
> View attachment 124627


 Dont listen to the demons in your head , YOU HAVE made some great progress the photos dont lie!!! mid section and chest areas have lost loads , well done buddy just hold your nerve and stick to the plan.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Frandeman said:


> 4 weeks left..... Put some picture up boys


 thought next week was picture week ?


----------



## Frandeman

BestBefore1989 said:


> thought next week was picture week ?


 I need some motivation :thumb


----------



## BestBefore1989

Another 2.4lbs :thumb


----------



## mcrewe123

andyboro said:


> There's a pub nearby that does this as a mixed grill.... I'm tempted :lol:
> 
> 
> View attachment 124821


 How far are you from leicester


----------



## 25434

nitrogen said:


> Before and few weeks later. Not a massive difference :-(
> 
> View attachment 124620
> 
> 
> View attachment 124621
> 
> 
> View attachment 124622
> 
> 
> View attachment 124623
> 
> 
> View attachment 124624
> 
> 
> View attachment 124625
> 
> 
> View attachment 124626
> 
> 
> View attachment 124627


 It's clear there is a difference. You have done really well. Well done, truly, well done.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Stay strong lads :whistling:


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Didn't take any pics this weekend

weighed in at 85kg though 5kg lost really need to step it up


----------



## Flipper

CandleLitDesert said:


> Didn't take any pics this weekend
> 
> weighed in at 85kg though 5kg lost really need to step it up


 Still a good loss mate keep it up and you will get where you want to be.


----------



## Nu-Labz

Down from 97 kg when we started to 88.8kg. I wanna get bigger now. Jeans arnt fitting anymore


----------



## Flipper

Looking well mate @Nu-Labz


----------



## FelonE1

Well my bulk went to sh1t wgat with the move and new Mrs etc so leaning out for summer and will bulk winter time now I'm settled.

Getting cardio in every day atm lol


----------



## wardz

Had the sh1ts for 2 days straight, feel like sh1te. 4 week cut now so it's kind of helping just looking at food is making want to sh1t myself or vomit, drinking loads of water doesn't seem to be the answer. Half arsed gym session today struggling with energy hoping it will be out of my system by tomorrow. If it's not there's no way I'm risking doing legs in case I shat myself


----------



## Flipper

wardz said:


> Had the sh1ts for 2 days straight, feel like sh1te. 4 week cut now so it's kind of helping just looking at food is making want to sh1t myself or vomit, drinking loads of water doesn't seem to be the answer. Half arsed gym session today struggling with energy hoping it will be out of my system by tomorrow. If it's not there's no way I'm risking doing legs in case I shat myself


 Hope you're feeling better soon mate.


----------



## Flipper

Glad to get into bed now. Pretty damn tired now.

Fasted cardio this morning. Back and triceps at lunch time. Finished the day off with an evening abs workout and another bit of cardio.

Time to rest and recover me thinks lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Not feeling very well today and I have a long day tomorrow so I'm going to miss training altogether today and get an early night.

On the plus side I noticed when I was getting changed that I'm looking very vascular even when I've not worked out.


----------



## andyboro

Today is going to be a bad day - I woke up hungry, grumpy and look tiny!


----------



## Flipper

andyboro said:


> Today is going to be a bad day - I woke up hungry, grumpy and look tiny!


 We all have them days mate just to grind it out.

i woke up starving as well which I don't usually. Was dreaming about food haha


----------



## andyboro

Flipper said:


> We all have them days mate just to grind it out.
> 
> i woke up starving as well which I don't usually. Was dreaming about food haha


 lol I could have eaten my pillow this morning, seriously.

lots of water and caffeine on board already - like someone said before... if it was easy then everyone would be walking around ripped!


----------



## andyboro

Weigh day.. 2lbs, 26lbs in total now.

Still no fkin abs!

None of my clothes fit, nearly lost my wedding ring twice (it now falls off) and more hungry than a fat kid at an all you can eat buffet.. I must have earned some by now lol.

Off for a chest/delts session this morning :thumbup1:


----------



## Flipper

andyboro said:


> Weigh day.. 2lbs, 26lbs in total now.
> 
> Still no fkin abs!
> 
> None of my clothes fit, nearly lost my wedding ring twice (it now falls off) and more hungry than a fat kid at an all you can eat buffet.. I must have earned some by now lol.
> 
> Off for a chest/delts session this morning :thumbup1:


 Good work mate another cracking loss.

The abs will come mate. It will literally happen over night.


----------



## Gary29

Fair play, some great progress on here! Most of us are skinny cu**s now though lol!

How much longer have we got left? Another 4 weeks is it?

In the right lighting and pose I look like I actually have half decent abs now which I'm chuffed about as never been lean enough to see them in my life, so this has already been a success for me, it won't be a mind blowing transformation like some of you guys on here but it was my goal starting out so I'm happy and still got a few weeks left yet before final photos to make more progress.

Once again well done everyone, Spurs you on seeing other people absolutely smashing it, especially in terms of staying strict with diet.


----------



## mrwright

Is everyone still alive?

Ive lost about 2 kg since starting my bulk lol


----------



## FelonE1

Well my bulk got abandoned due to circumstances so cutting for summer.

This morning's pic


----------



## DLTBB

Nu-Labz said:


> Down from 97 kg when we started to 88.8kg. I wanna get bigger now. Jeans arnt fitting anymore
> 
> View attachment 124951
> 
> 
> View attachment 124952


 You should continue cutting you would look really fu**ing good at 8%, you have a lot of thickness already.


----------



## FelonE1

Weighed in at 204lbs this morning


----------



## Peasnall

Weighing in at 210lbs this morning. Down from 225.5lbs. Abs are starting to come through. Waist is down 4 inches everything else has stayed the same so no muscle loss may even have gained a little.

Strength is getting close to when I was bulking on test tren and a s**t load of carbs so happy.

Calories down to 2100 now roughly a 900 deficit.


----------



## Flipper

Good work everyone.

Weigh in tomorrow, can't wait. Really hoping to hit the 15st 7lb range.

Will probably do my 9 week photo update tomorrow as well.

Hope everyone has a good day.


----------



## Flipper

Morning all.

Dodnt quite hit my target of getting into the 15st7's. Weighed in at 15st 8 1/4lb. That's a 1 1/4lb loss. Not too bad.

Fasted cardio shortly.

Going to hit the gym for 9am and its chest and shoulders today.

Have a good one.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Morning team ukm 

Weighted in this morning and lost another 0.8 lbs so total is now 15.4 lost and have taken the week 9 progress pictures.


----------



## Flipper

Great work mate @FuqOutDaWhey


----------



## BestBefore1989

I hit another bump in my road to beach ready.

It could have been worse, at least I didn't gain weight.

Just 21 days left for me now, (until my holiday) so one big final push.

I was never going to win this challenge (my money is on Keeks right now) but I don't want to let myself down.


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> I hit another bump in my road to beach ready.
> 
> It could have been worse, at least I didn't gain weight.
> 
> Just 21 days left for me now, (until my holiday) so one big final push.
> 
> I was never going to win this challenge (my money is on Keeks right now) but I don't want to let myself down.
> 
> View attachment 125317


 You've done really well mate. Near enough 20lb down there. Definitely not let yourself down.

I reckon next week you will have a decent drop.


----------



## Flipper

Picture update time.

First pics:









Todays pics, 9 weeks in:


----------



## Plate

Brilliant work @Flipper

you guys are smashing it! I'm all over the place atm the 2 weeks where I nearly shat my kidneys out threw me off, enjoying seeing the transformations tho!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Picture update time.
> 
> First pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays pics, 9 weeks in:


 well done mate. You've lost loads :thumb

and at least a gram of body hair. :lol:

Think Ill give my rug a trim before I do my pic


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Flipper said:


> Picture update time.
> 
> First pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Todays pics, 9 weeks in:


 Huge changes mate!


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> well done mate. You've lost loads :thumb
> 
> and at least a gram of body hair. :lol:
> 
> Think Ill give my rug a trim before I do my pic


 Cheers mate.

yeah the rug had to get a good trim haha



FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Huge changes mate!


 Cheers buddy :thumb


----------



## Nu-Labz

DLTBB said:


> You should continue cutting you would look really fu**ing good at 8%, you have a lot of thickness already.


 Cheers mate appreciate that. This is the first time I've ever cut and I've learned a few things about my body doing this cut will really help me in the future. All down to this challenge really


----------



## BestBefore1989

I've been pestering the wife to take an update picture, but she plainly doesn't understand that having committed to this I want to see it through.

She more interested in cleaning the house and doing the ironing in preparation of our holiday, every time I ask her she asks What now?

Anyway I pestered her into taking a couple of quick pics and this was the best one.

 Yes I copied @Flipper and trimed my rug.


----------



## RedStar

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Morning team ukm
> 
> Weighted in this morning and lost another 0.8 lbs so total is now 15.4 lost and have taken the week 9 progress pictures.
> 
> View attachment 125308
> 
> 
> View attachment 125309
> 
> 
> View attachment 125310
> 
> 
> View attachment 125311


 Really good work fella!


----------



## RedStar

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been pestering the wife to take an update picture, but she plainly doesn't understand that having committed to this I want to see it through.
> 
> She more interested in cleaning the house and doing the ironing in preparation of our holiday, every time I ask her she asks What now?
> 
> Anyway I pestered her into taking a couple of quick pics and this was the best one.
> 
> Yes I copied @Flipper and trimed my rug.
> 
> View attachment 125456


 Good vein in your right bicep there pal. Impressive physique!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Simon 88 said:


> Good vein in your right bicep there pal. Impressive physique!


 Thanks mate, you just made my day


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been pestering the wife to take an update picture, but she plainly doesn't understand that having committed to this I want to see it through.
> 
> She more interested in cleaning the house and doing the ironing in preparation of our holiday, every time I ask her she asks What now?
> 
> Anyway I pestered her into taking a couple of quick pics and this was the best one.
> 
> Yes I copied @Flipper and trimed my rug.
> 
> View attachment 125456


 Top work mate very impressive.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been pestering the wife to take an update picture, but she plainly doesn't understand that having committed to this I want to see it through.
> 
> She more interested in cleaning the house and doing the ironing in preparation of our holiday, every time I ask her she asks What now?
> 
> Anyway I pestered her into taking a couple of quick pics and this was the best one.
> 
> Yes I copied @Flipper and trimed my rug.
> 
> View attachment 125456


 Can't remember the before pics but you look awesome there mate :thumb


----------



## RedStar

BestBefore1989 said:


> Thanks mate, you just made my day


 Credit where credit is due mate.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Top work mate very impressive.





FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Can't remember the before pics but you look awesome there mate :thumb


 Thanks Guys,

I always struggle to see improvement in myself, so its great to get told what I'm doing is working.

That's why I like the scales so much, coss if they say I've lost weight then I must have done something right.


----------



## Goranchero

Week 9 - 100,8kg

First Monday in May... gym is swarming with children, hopefully they will all quit by Wednesday.

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## Nu-Labz

PB alert squat just reached 200kg and that's me off the tren for last 3 weeks


----------



## BestBefore1989

Nu-Labz said:


> PB alert squat just reached 200kg and that's me off the tren for last 3 weeks


 congrats on your PB :thumb


----------



## Peasnall

Down 20lbs since we started.

Learnt a hell of a lot during my first ever cut. Mainly you need to lose along to really see a difference and its bloody hard consistently eating 1000 calories below maintenance.

Really struggling to bring the abs out though, I have veins showing just above my waist line but seem to be holding fat and water over my abs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Peasnall said:


> Down 20lbs since we started.
> 
> Learnt a hell of a lot during my first ever cut. Mainly you need to lose along to really see a difference and its bloody hard consistently eating 1000 calories below maintenance.
> 
> Really struggling to bring the abs out though, I have veins showing just above my waist line but seem to be holding fat and water over my abs
> 
> View attachment 125564


 Well done mate, big difference.

Took me a while to find your start picture in the second post of page one. keep going, the end is in sight.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Back with some more pics finally at 83kg 7kg down

Start:

















Current:

View attachment 4-5-16 83kg (1).JPG


View attachment 4-5-16 83kg (2).JPG


Leaning out.. 

Had to drop the tren though, became a little to aggressive for work.

Back on track now though aiming for another 3-5kg honestly.


----------



## Flipper

CandleLitDesert said:


> Back with some more pics finally at 83kg 7kg down
> 
> Start:
> 
> View attachment 125575
> 
> 
> View attachment 125574
> 
> 
> Current:
> 
> View attachment 125572
> 
> 
> View attachment 125573
> 
> 
> Leaning out..
> 
> Had to drop the tren though, became a little to aggressive for work.
> 
> Back on track now though aiming for another 3-5kg honestly.


 Good work mate. Can really see the difference.


----------



## 31205

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been pestering the wife to take an update picture, but she plainly doesn't understand that having committed to this I want to see it through.
> 
> She more interested in cleaning the house and doing the ironing in preparation of our holiday, every time I ask her she asks What now?
> 
> Anyway I pestered her into taking a couple of quick pics and this was the best one.
> 
> Yes I copied @Flipper and trimed my rug.
> 
> View attachment 125456


 Looking good there pal.


----------



## Peasnall

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well done mate, big difference.
> 
> Took me a while to find your start picture in the second post of page one. keep going, the end is in sight.


 Cheers mate much appreciated


----------



## mrwright

Is everyone shredded as fuarkk yet?

Is everyone getting miriers?

Bitches mirin yo?

Be a sick cvnt m8 not a sad cvnt

How longs left?

When do i get my winnings?


----------



## CandleLitDesert

mrwright said:


> Is everyone shredded as fuarkk yet?
> 
> Is everyone getting miriers?
> 
> Bitches mirin yo?
> 
> Be a sick cvnt m8 not a sad cvnt
> 
> How longs left?
> 
> When do i get my winnings?


 Shredded ?!

Im just happy not being as much of a fat cvnt even if i do look dyel :thumb

Think it's three weeks btw


----------



## Keeks

Some bloody awesome transformations, you guys are smashing it!

Hope everyone's having a good week, training, diet wise etc! Not long to go now!


----------



## RedStar

Keeks said:


> Some bloody awesome transformations, you guys are smashing it!
> 
> Hope everyone's having a good week, training, diet wise etc! Not long to go now!


 very true.

@FelonE when is the judging gonna be done pal?


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> very true.
> 
> @FelonE when is the judging gonna be done pal?


 How far in are we? Completely lost track lately mate


----------



## RedStar

FelonE said:


> How far in are we? Completely lost track lately mate


 I've no clue hence why I asked you pal.


----------



## FelonE1

Simon 88 said:


> I've no clue hence why I asked you pal.


 Ok lol. 3 weeks this weekend mate.


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> Ok lol. 3 weeks this weekend mate.


 Just long enough for my bulk to ruin any abs or veins lol


----------



## FelonE1

mrwright said:


> Just long enough for my bulk to ruin any abs or veins lol


 Lol I've made the worst transformation ever......look the same haha


----------



## Flipper

Another week down and had my weigh in. 2lb loss this week.

Thats me down to 15st 6 1/4lb. Pretty pleased at that. As of tomorrow calories are going up by 500 as it's just over 2 weeks to my holiday.

Hope everyone is having a good day. Time to go train legs now.


----------



## andyboro

No loss on the scales for me this week but im pretty sure i look better in the mirror so no too stressed.

I took a couple of pics in the gym the other day and even I can see the difference now!

Abs may still be a bit away sadly, but everything else is better. . I actually look like I train now!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Very happy with this weeks weigh in.

I'm now putting last weeks results down to water weight as I had gone from approx 20g carbs a day to 400g on two days that week.


----------



## Frandeman

92 kg this morning

I'm fu**ing eating too much again

Hello @vegmusclez


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Very happy with this weeks weigh in.
> 
> I'm now putting last weeks results down to water weight as I had gone from approx 20g carbs a day to 400g on two days that week.
> 
> View attachment 125792


 Good work mate, said it would be a good loss this week haha.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Good work mate, said it would be a good loss this week haha.


 Thanks mate


----------



## 25434

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been pestering the wife to take an update picture, but she plainly doesn't understand that having committed to this I want to see it through.
> 
> She more interested in cleaning the house and doing the ironing in preparation of our holiday, every time I ask her she asks What now?
> 
> Anyway I pestered her into taking a couple of quick pics and this was the best one.
> 
> Yes I copied @Flipper and trimed my rug.
> 
> View attachment 125456


 Blaaaaaadddiiieeeeeeee noooorrrrraaaaaaaaaa!! You look great.....nice one BB, nice one...


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flubs said:


> Blaaaaaadddiiieeeeeeee noooorrrrraaaaaaaaaa!! You look great.....nice one BB, nice one...


 :blush: Thanks Hun,

kind of you to say so.


----------



## RUDESTEW

BestBefore1989 said:


> I've been pestering the wife to take an update picture, but she plainly doesn't understand that having committed to this I want to see it through.
> 
> She more interested in cleaning the house and doing the ironing in preparation of our holiday, every time I ask her she asks What now?
> 
> Anyway I pestered her into taking a couple of quick pics and this was the best one.
> 
> Yes I copied @Flipper and trimed my rug.
> 
> View attachment 125456


 All good guys but this guy rocks inspirational buddy


----------



## BestBefore1989

RUDESTEW said:


> All good guys but this guy rocks inspirational buddy


 Thanks mate :thumb

comments like that make all the hard work worth it


----------



## RUDESTEW

All good BB im off on hols too but gonna keep me shirt on till next year lol.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Was going to lower cals this week but just weighted in and I've dropped 1.4 lbs this week so all still going to plan :thumb


----------



## Flipper

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Was going to lower cals this week but just weighted in and I've dropped 1.4 lbs this week so all still going to plan :thumb


 Good work mate


----------



## 31205

Frandeman said:


> 92 kg this morning
> 
> I'm fu**ing eating too much again
> 
> Hello @vegmusclez
> 
> View attachment 125794


 biceps look wide as f**k!! Big cu**s those.


----------



## Frandeman

sen said:


> biceps look wide as f**k!! Big cu**s those.


 18s mate and that's 7am yesterday without pump

Everyday is arms day :whistling:


----------



## Flipper

Morning everyone.

Looking like a beautiful day here. Mornings fasted cardio is done. First meal of the day going in which is 6 eggs and 1 slice of wholemeal toast.

Chest and shoulders at dinner time. Looking forward to it with the extra calories around my workout. Hopefully it will be a great session.

Have a great day


----------



## nitrogen

This challenge has really helped me to get back to the gym on regular basis and TBF I'm enjoying it.


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> This challenge has really helped me to get back to the gym on regular basis and TBF I'm enjoying it.


 That's what it's all about mate


----------



## ILLBehaviour

Frandeman said:


> 92 kg this morning
> 
> I'm fu**ing eating too much again
> 
> Hello @vegmusclez
> 
> View attachment 125794


 think your gears bunk mate.


----------



## FelonE1

Well I thought I hadn't changed but just checked and I'm up 10lbs from the start lol


----------



## Frandeman

ILLBehaviour said:


> think your gears bunk mate.


 Is all chicken gains :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

Look the fvxking same though lol


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Look the fvxking same though lol


 I got bigger on Tren lol

I suppose to be loosing weight :whistling:


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> I got bigger on Tren lol
> 
> I suppose to be loosing weight :whistling:


 Lucky fvxker. Can't gain a fvxking thing on tren.

Going Butlins next week for 5 days. Free food. ....looking to put a stone on lol


----------



## andyboro

The end is in sight.. time for one last push!

helios and tren base ed and another drop in cals this week!


----------



## FelonE1

How's everyone feeling about where they're at atm?


----------



## Goranchero

I will never be content with where I am, but feeling quite good about the progress made. But...

*I NEED CUSTARD AND ALE!!!*

Dieting sucks.


----------



## andyboro

FelonE said:


> How's everyone feeling about where they're at atm?


 wanted to be further and have loads of loose skin but still relatively happy - judging by the looks/attention, its a noticeable change.


----------



## FelonE1

Goranchero said:


> I will never be content with where I am, but feeling quite good about the progress made. But...
> 
> *I NEED CUSTARD AND ALE!!!*
> 
> Dieting sucks.


 Most of us will never be content mate,that's what drives us on


----------



## FelonE1

andyboro said:


> wanted to be further and have loads of loose skin but still relatively happy - judging by the looks/attention, its a noticeable change.


 Keep going mate. Don't let the end of this challenge be the end.....it's a continuous struggle


----------



## Gary29

I'm feeling pretty good, leaning up (slow process!) Top 4 abs are visible now, some new sloots I've been chirpsing are loving it, I'm also happy with how my delts and chest are coming on considering I can't press :mellow: lat raises and flyes only.

It's a bit of a mind f**k losing weight though, girls in work keep telling me I'm skinny, but they only ever see me in loose fitting shirts, it's hard not to go on an all out bulk when you hear stuff like that, and the good lord knows I would enjoy the extra food!


----------



## FelonE1

Gary29 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good, leaning up (slow process!) Top 4 abs are visible now, some new sloots I've been chirpsing are loving it, I'm also happy with how my delts and chest are coming on considering I can't press :mellow: lat raises and flyes only.
> 
> It's a bit of a mind f**k losing weight though, girls in work keep telling me I'm skinny, but they only ever see me in loose fitting shirts, it's hard not to go on an all out bulk when you hear stuff like that, and the good lord knows I would enjoy the extra food!


 Doing well bro.

Cutting is a headfvxk.....always feel small but look better


----------



## andyboro

FelonE said:


> Keep going mate. Don't let the end of this challenge be the end.....it's a continuous struggle


 It's definitely not! Tempted to take a breather and learn to maintain this shape first though before pushing on again.


----------



## FelonE1

andyboro said:


> It's definitely not! Tempted to take a breather and learn to maintain this shape first though before pushing on again.


 Good to do that sometimes.


----------



## nitrogen

I only managed one hot meal in four days and haven't been to the gym in three days. But will be back today :thumb


----------



## Gary29

FelonE said:


> Doing well bro.
> 
> Cutting is a headfvxk.....always feel small but look better


 It's a weird one mate, not really sure what my goals are anymore, since I've been doing more cardio, my fitness has rocketed and I've been doing big mileage on my bike again and really enjoying it, got the strava app on my phone and I keep breaking my personal records week after week without even feeling like I'm trying any harder.

So part of me wants to shred right down and be a beast on the bike, and another part of me wants to add some mass which I know will slow me down.


----------



## FelonE1

Gary29 said:


> It's a weird one mate, not really sure what my goals are anymore, since I've been doing more cardio, my fitness has rocketed and I've been doing big mileage on my bike again and really enjoying it, got the strava app on my phone and I keep breaking my personal records week after week without even feeling like I'm trying any harder.
> 
> So part of me wants to shred right down and be a beast on the bike, and another part of me wants to add some mass which I know will slow me down.


 Tricky one mate lol what's more important to you?


----------



## FelonE1

nitrogen said:


> I only managed one hot meal in four days and haven't been to the gym in three days. But will be back today :thumb


 Get back on it brother


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Lost 16.8 lbs since the start so gotta be happy. Trying to focus more on enjoying the journey than overly obsessing with the goal but it's easier said than done.

Gotta live in the present brahs :lol:


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Lost 16.8 lbs since the start so gotta be happy. Trying to focus more on enjoying the journey than overly obsessing with the goal but it's easier said than done.
> 
> Gotta live in the present brahs :lol:


 Helluva loss mate well done


----------



## RexEverthing

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Lost 16.8 lbs since the start so gotta be happy. Trying to focus more on enjoying the journey than overly obsessing with the goal but it's easier said than done.
> 
> Gotta live in the present brahs :lol:


 You've been like a book of inspirational quotes lately.


----------



## RexEverthing

Gary29 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good, leaning up (slow process!) Top 4 abs are visible now, some new sloots I've been chirpsing are loving it, I'm also happy with how my delts and chest are coming on *considering I can't press :mellow: lat raises and flyes only.*
> 
> It's a bit of a mind f**k losing weight though, girls in work keep telling me I'm skinny, but they only ever see me in loose fitting shirts, it's hard not to go on an all out bulk when you hear stuff like that, and the good lord knows I would enjoy the extra food!


 What injury you got?


----------



## Gary29

RexEverthing said:


> What injury you got?


 Right shoulder is f**ked, it's happened before from heavy bench, I took about 12 months off and it got better and felt strong, then it happened again a few months ago, again from going too heavy on flat bench, think my form may be a bit s**t, just never really got on with benching.

I can train round it mostly but OHP and flat pressing hurt like mad, I can just about manage to do press ups, but any kind of weight and it's agony. Frustrating to say the least.


----------



## RexEverthing

Gary29 said:


> Right shoulder is f**ked, it's happened before from heavy bench, I took about 12 months off and it got better and felt strong, then it happened again a few months ago, again from going too heavy on flat bench, think my form may be a bit s**t, just never really got on with benching.
> 
> I can train round it mostly but OHP and flat pressing hurt like mad, I can just about manage to do press ups, but any kind of weight and it's agony. Frustrating to say the least.


 Best of luck with rehabbing mate. Have you had any physios tell you exactly what the problem is?

I've had issues since forever with my shoulders / upper back so feel your pain!


----------



## Gary29

RexEverthing said:


> Best of luck with rehabbing mate. Have you had any physios tell you exactly what the problem is?
> 
> I've had issues since forever with my shoulders / upper back so feel your pain!


 No not been to see anyone about it, it healed last time after a few months of rest, but I don't want to rest this time, so probably keep aggravating it a little, it has improved so it's a matter of time and trying to nurse it as much as I can when training.

My delts always seem to try to take over when I'm benching, so it was probably inevitable!

Good luck with your issues mate.


----------



## UK2USA

Gary29 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good, leaning up (slow process!) Top 4 abs are visible now, some new sloots I've been chirpsing are loving it, I'm also happy with how my delts and chest are coming on considering I can't press :mellow: lat raises and flyes only.
> 
> It's a bit of a mind f**k losing weight though, girls in work keep telling me I'm skinny, but they only ever see me in loose fitting shirts, it's hard not to go on an all out bulk when you hear stuff like that, and the good lord knows I would enjoy the extra food!


 Just tell the girls at work that you're like Superman, bigger with you clothes off than on mate.


----------



## mrwright

Gary29 said:


> I'm feeling pretty good, leaning up (slow process!) Top 4 abs are visible now, some new sloots I've been chirpsing are loving it, I'm also happy with how my delts and chest are coming on considering I can't press :mellow: lat raises and flyes only.
> 
> It's a bit of a mind f**k losing weight though, girls in work keep telling me I'm skinny, but they only ever see me in loose fitting shirts, it's hard not to go on an all out bulk when you hear stuff like that, and the good lord knows I would enjoy the extra food!


 I've had the opposite

Been off work for 3 months on parental leave 17 stone when i left 14.5ish when i got back noone noticed


----------



## Flipper

Today's workout:

Incline bench smith machine

40kg x 12

80kg x 10

110kg x 8

120kg x 5

Drop set to

60kg x 14

Hammer strength shoulder press

60kg x 14

80kg x 12

100kg x 8

Cable fly

20kg x 13, 12, 8 drop to 15kg x 5

Side Delts

Super set with upright bb row

12kg db's x 14, 11, 10

22.5kg bb x 14, 12, 10

Flat bench press

60kg x 20

80kg x 8

Drop to

60kg x 8

60kg x 11

Drop to

40kg x 10

Seated side raises to failure

3 sets 8kg db's

really good session. Felt strong and pumped with the extra cals.


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Today's workout:
> 
> Incline bench smith machine
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 110kg x 8
> 
> 120kg x 5
> 
> Drop set to
> 
> 60kg x 14
> 
> Hammer strength shoulder press
> 
> 60kg x 14
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> Cable fly
> 
> 20kg x 13, 12, 8 drop to 15kg x 5
> 
> Side Delts
> 
> Super set with upright bb row
> 
> 12kg db's x 14, 11, 10
> 
> 22.5kg bb x 14, 12, 10
> 
> Flat bench press
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> Drop to
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> 60kg x 11
> 
> Drop to
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> Seated side raises to failure
> 
> 3 sets 8kg db's
> 
> really good session. Felt strong and pumped with the extra cals.


 Good amount of volume there mate.

I just couldn't do that right now, I don't have the energy. Id be done for by set 6 - 8

All that energy from just an extra 500Kcal? was it all carbs?


----------



## FelonE1

Flipper said:


> Today's workout:
> 
> Incline bench smith machine
> 
> 40kg x 12
> 
> 80kg x 10
> 
> 110kg x 8
> 
> 120kg x 5
> 
> Drop set to
> 
> 60kg x 14
> 
> Hammer strength shoulder press
> 
> 60kg x 14
> 
> 80kg x 12
> 
> 100kg x 8
> 
> Cable fly
> 
> 20kg x 13, 12, 8 drop to 15kg x 5
> 
> Side Delts
> 
> Super set with upright bb row
> 
> 12kg db's x 14, 11, 10
> 
> 22.5kg bb x 14, 12, 10
> 
> Flat bench press
> 
> 60kg x 20
> 
> 80kg x 8
> 
> Drop to
> 
> 60kg x 8
> 
> 60kg x 11
> 
> Drop to
> 
> 40kg x 10
> 
> Seated side raises to failure
> 
> 3 sets 8kg db's
> 
> really good session. Felt strong and pumped with the extra cals.


 Good session there mate


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Good amount of volume there mate.
> 
> I just couldn't do that right now, I don't have the energy. Id be done for by set 6 - 8
> 
> All that energy from just an extra 500Kcal? was it all carbs?


 Mainly carbs mate yeah.

Just felt really on it today, lethargy gone which is an amazing feeling.

Hopefully same again tomorrow for back haha.



FelonE said:


> Good session there mate


 Cheers mate, best session for a while.


----------



## Plate

Gary29 said:


> It's a weird one mate, not really sure what my goals are anymore, since I've been doing more cardio, my fitness has rocketed and I've been doing big mileage on my bike again and really enjoying it, got the strava app on my phone and I keep breaking my personal records week after week without even feeling like I'm trying any harder.
> 
> So part of me wants to shred right down and be a beast on the bike, and another part of me wants to add some mass which I know will slow me down.


 Big mileage on ur bike? Is this the lass you was on about?


----------



## Gary29

Plate said:


> Big mileage on ur bike? Is this the lass you was on about?


 Haha no mate, she already had enough mileage on her! I might have given her a test ride though :whistling:


----------



## Gary29

mrwright said:


> I've had the opposite
> 
> Been off work for 3 months on parental leave 17 stone when i left 14.5ish when i got back noone noticed


 I think it must be my boat race that's leaned up, making me look almost ill apparently :lol: still can't shift the last bit of fat off my gut though.

So if your face looks the same, most people won't notice, mirers aint mirin.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Gary29 said:


> I think it must be my boat race that's leaned up, making me look almost ill apparently :lol: still can't shift the last bit of fat off my gut though.
> 
> So if your face looks the face, most people won't notice, mirers aint mirin.


----------



## andyboro

Sneaky post sunbed pic... flat as fook and definitely with loads of loose skin but 13st9 this morning, 29lbs down in total.


----------



## Frandeman

andyboro said:


> Sneaky post sunbed pic... flat as fook and definitely with loads of loose skin but 13st9 this morning, 29lbs down in total.
> 
> View attachment 126042


 You Looking better every time.... Come a long way mate


----------



## andyboro

Frandeman said:


> You Looking better every time.... Come a long way mate


 Cheers.. despite my complaining, I'm really pleased! :thumbup1:


----------



## SwollNP

Whens the end date again?


----------



## Nu-Labz

Quick update. Trying to pack on size now. Added a little bit more size but trying to keep it as lean as possible holiday in september. Happy as fook if I look like that bit a bit bigger for then


----------



## andyboro

SwollNP said:


> Whens the end date again?


 weekend of the 28th I think?


----------



## Goranchero

IIRC, Monday 23rd of May.

@FelonE?


----------



## FelonE1

Goranchero said:


> IIRC, Monday 23rd of May.
> 
> @FelonE?


 Yes mate


----------



## andyboro

sh!t... I thought I had a couple more weeks!


----------



## CandleLitDesert

checking in been steady at 2000cals for the last few days, and hitting the gym pretty hard

Done legs and abs today and cardio this evening.

didn't realise the end was so close, damn.

Everyones killing it!


----------



## Peasnall

s**t this has come round fast lol. Down 16 lbs struggling to get anymore off at the moment.


----------



## andyboro

I wonder how many people there are left now?


----------



## Gary29

andyboro said:


> I wonder how many people there are left now?


 All of us no? Who's dropped out? My ending pics will probably look exactly the same as my starting pics, but I'm still in :lol:


----------



## andyboro

Gary29 said:


> All of us no? Who's dropped out? My ending pics will probably look exactly the same as my starting pics, but I'm still in :lol:


 lol, theres a few names in the list that I dont think have been around for a while..


----------



## mrwright

andyboro said:


> lol, theres a few names in the list that I dont think have been around for a while..


 There was about 30 people at the start

About 5 remain lol


----------



## andyboro

mrwright said:


> There was about 30 people at the start
> 
> About 5 remain lol


 lol, sounds about right!


----------



## Gary29

f**k it, I may be in with a chance of taking 5th place then :lol:


----------



## Frandeman

I still going ****ers :whistling:


----------



## Flipper

Frandeman said:


> I still going ****ers :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 126180


 Looking good bro.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

2 hour chest and arms done

feeling full thrown some M1T I had laying around into the mix at 7.5mg daily just for strength and fullness still in a decent deficit too :thumbup1:


----------



## Keeks

I'm still in, just a week out from my comp and like a zombie. I've got to that point where I can't be assed with anything or anyone, proper delight to be around right now. :lol:

All still on track though, just looking forward to normality now though. It's been a hard prep but it's done the trick and I know it'll be worth it when I get on that stage.


----------



## Abc987

Keeks said:


> I'm still in, just a week out from my comp and like a zombie. I've got to that point where I can't be assed with anything or anyone, proper delight to be around right now. [IMG alt=":lol:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_laugh.png&key=2b7a300c79772472154509b8f051e685193f8e4e8ffa7d8da607075278fb678e[/IMG]
> 
> All still on track though, just looking forward to normality now though. It's been a hard prep but it's done the trick and I know it'll be worth it when I get on that stage.
> 
> View attachment 126190
> 
> 
> View attachment 126191


 your boobs look absolutely massive on that tiny frame. You absolutely smashed it though. hats off to you looking great


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Bignath4607 said:


> Good on you to stay disciplined looking great very tight great lines wouldn't be surprised if you claim no1 at this comp too hope you smash it you deserve it :thumb


----------



## Peasnall

Weight loss has stalled for some reason which is rather frustrating. Pic from this mornings shoulder and arm session.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Peasnall said:


> Weight loss has stalled for some reason which is rather frustrating. Pic from this mornings shoulder and arm session.
> 
> View attachment 126193


 Dat nip


----------



## Keeks

Bignath4607 said:


> Good on you to stay disciplined looking great very tight great lines wouldn't be surprised if you claim no1 at this comp too hope you smash it you deserve it :thumb


 Last push now and I've worked so hard, got to stay disciplined, not letting all that hard work go to pot in the last stretch.

Thank you! I'll be honest and would love a top 3 spot and a Brit invite, but know it's all down to what happens on the day, but I'll go into it knowing I've done all I can and I'm happy with that.



Abc987 said:


> your boobs look absolutely massive on that tiny frame. You absolutely smashed it though. hats off to you looking great


 Ha ha, first comp season I've done since having them done. They look like stuck on balls of plastic but I prefer that to having no boobs and looking like a lad which always happens when I diet right down.

Thank you, much appreciated!


----------



## andyboro

Switched tren brands this week and appear to be dropping a pound a day right now... regardless of what I eat! :confused1:


----------



## PaulB

Keeks said:


> Last push now and I've worked so hard, got to stay disciplined, not letting all that hard work go to pot in the last stretch.
> 
> Thank you! I'll be honest and would love a top 3 spot and a Brit invite, but know it's all down to what happens on the day, but I'll go into it knowing I've done all I can and I'm happy with that.
> 
> Ha ha, first comp season I've done since having them done. They look like stuck on balls of plastic but I prefer that to having no boobs and looking like a lad which always happens when I diet right down.
> 
> Thank you, much appreciated!


 Can't say I noticed your boobs :whistling:


----------



## nitrogen

andyboro said:


> sh!t... I thought I had a couple more weeks!


 Yep I'm fcuked


----------



## mrwright

Had all kinda of veins showing after my chinese last night

Biceps shoulders forearms lower abs going up onto obliques and all the way up middle of abs

Only good thing about my dbol being fake its not made me fat an watery resdy for the end of the comp


----------



## Frandeman

Stone to death this morning :whistling:

View attachment DSC_0249.JPG


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Stone to death this morning :whistling:
> 
> View attachment 126254


 I would.................twice


----------



## FelonE1

Keeks said:


> I'm still in, just a week out from my comp and like a zombie. I've got to that point where I can't be assed with anything or anyone, proper delight to be around right now. :lol:
> 
> All still on track though, just looking forward to normality now though. It's been a hard prep but it's done the trick and I know it'll be worth it when I get on that stage.
> 
> View attachment 126190
> 
> 
> View attachment 126191


 Looking amazing,gonna smash this comp mate.


----------



## banzi

Keeks said:


> I'm still in, just a week out from my comp and like a zombie. *I've got to that point where I can't be assed with anything or anyone, proper delight to be around right now. :lol: *
> 
> All still on track though, just looking forward to normality now though. It's been a hard prep but it's done the trick and I know it'll be worth it when I get on that stage.
> 
> View attachment 126190
> 
> 
> View attachment 126191


 Im with you girl....


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Weight down another 0.6 lbs

Total weight loss: 17.4 lbs


----------



## BestBefore1989

Just got off the scales and I'm very happy with the results. :thumb

I appear to have dropped a far bit of water weight this week, as well as some ugly fat.

Its now the last week of the Challenge and as I said at the very beginning, due to flying off on holiday Saturday Lunchtime, I shall have to submit my "after" pictures Saturday morning.

The wife and I are going out Friday, so I only have 6 days of training left to try and make a difference.

The end is in sight, one last push :thumbup1:


----------



## FelonE1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just got off the scales and I'm very happy with the results. :thumb
> 
> I appear to have dropped a far bit of water weight this week, as well as some ugly fat.
> 
> Its now the last week of the Challenge and as I said at the very beginning, due to flying off on holiday Saturday Lunchtime, I shall have to submit my "after" pictures Saturday morning.
> 
> The wife and I are going out Friday, so I only have 6 days of training left to try and make a difference.
> 
> The end is in sight, one last push :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 126258


 Like

Grind it out son


----------



## Keeks

FelonE said:


> Looking amazing,gonna smash this comp mate.


 Cheers, hope so but I know I've done what I can so happy enough with that.....top 3 spot would be awesome though! :beer:



banzi said:


> Im with you girl....


 Horrible isn't it! I need a 'Do not disturb ' sign round neck! Had a nightmare week so glad there's only a week left now!

Can't wait though, well excited!


----------



## Peasnall

Had a bad day yesterday. Ate loads of crap put 7lbs on overnight l. So everything's going well haha :whistling:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just got off the scales and I'm very happy with the results. :thumb
> 
> I appear to have dropped a far bit of water weight this week, as well as some ugly fat.
> 
> Its now the last week of the Challenge and as I said at the very beginning, due to flying off on holiday Saturday Lunchtime, I shall have to submit my "after" pictures Saturday morning.
> 
> The wife and I are going out Friday, so I only have 6 days of training left to try and make a difference.
> 
> The end is in sight, one last push :thumbup1:
> 
> View attachment 126258


 30 bloody lbs?

Enjoy your winnings lol


----------



## Peasnall

3 days on the trot I've hit well over 4000 calories. Feel like s**t for it. Going to have to work extra hard this coming week.


----------



## mcrewe123

BestBefore1989 said:


> Just got off the scales and I'm very happy with the results. [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]
> 
> I appear to have dropped a far bit of water weight this week, as well as some ugly fat.
> 
> Its now the last week of the Challenge and as I said at the very beginning, due to flying off on holiday Saturday Lunchtime, I shall have to submit my "after" pictures Saturday morning.
> 
> The wife and I are going out Friday, so I only have 6 days of training left to try and make a difference.
> 
> The end is in sight, one last push [IMG alt=":thumbup1:" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.2/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup1.gif&key=e1ca2002f9d27e626c9983bf3790336875e995c134135a06e5c90f2812439539[/IMG]
> 
> View attachment 126258


 Same here pal, off on holiday saturday morn so trying to make this last week really count!


----------



## BestBefore1989

mcrewe123 said:


> Same here pal, off on holiday saturday morn so trying to make this last week really count!


 Smash it mate, then have a fantastic time whilst showing off all your hard work on the beach :thumb


----------



## mcrewe123

BestBefore1989 said:


> Smash it mate, then have a fantastic time whilst showing off all your hard work on the beach [IMG alt=":thumb" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.4/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_thumbup.gif&key=e4690f5329b0a4d8d3df96bcec497395a7b68a950b89ec55ab6a22373ba874ff[/IMG]


 Haha, you too mate!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

And the final week begins :thumb


----------



## CandleLitDesert

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> And the final week begins :thumb


 Eeek.


----------



## Flipper

4 more gym sessions before my holiday so switching to full body workouts for this week.

Had a good weekend of training. Hit the gym 7 days straight this week. 2 days rest now while I'm working days.

Still hit cardio after work seen as it's the last week.


----------



## mrwright

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> 30 bloody lbs?
> 
> Enjoy your winnings lol


 Oi bastard

40 lb down here lol


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> 4 more gym sessions before my holiday so switching to full body workouts for this week.
> 
> Had a good weekend of training. Hit the gym 7 days straight this week. 2 days rest now while I'm working days.
> 
> Still hit cardio after work seen as it's the last week.


 So are you going on your Holidays on Friday mate?

when are you going to post up your "after" photos?


----------



## BestBefore1989

mrwright said:


> Oi bastard
> 
> 40 lb down here lol


 well done :thumb


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Gone and fked my elbow/shoulder up last night.

kicking up 28kg dumbell for incline bench knocked it up abit to far and my arm went with it like i was doing a fly.

hurt like a b*tch. not what i want on the final week!


----------



## mrwright

CandleLitDesert said:


> Gone and fked my elbow/shoulder up last night.
> 
> kicking up 28kg dumbell for incline bench knocked it up abit to far and my arm went with it like i was doing a fly.
> 
> hurt like a b*tch. not what i want on the final week!


 Better than my story of fu**ing my shoulder up last night

Must of moved funny while Sat on sofa an boom all kinds of ****ed


----------



## Frandeman

Is my birthday today so all kind of gains 

38 and you wish to look as good if you get there

And that's my birthday cake


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> Is my birthday today so all kind of gains
> 
> 38 and you wish to look as good if you get there
> 
> And that's my birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 126393


 Happy Birthday you sexy Spanish fvxker x


----------



## BestBefore1989

Frandeman said:


> Is my birthday today so all kind of gains
> 
> 38 and you wish to look as good if you get there
> 
> And that's my birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 126393


 Many Happy returns of the day young man :thumb


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> So are you going on your Holidays on Friday mate?
> 
> when are you going to post up your "after" photos?


 Going on Sunday mate. But working Friday and Saturday night so I'll do my pictures either Friday or Saturday I think buddy.


----------



## Keeks

Frandeman said:


> Is my birthday today so all kind of gains
> 
> 38 and you wish to look as good if you get there
> 
> And that's my birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 126393


 Happy birthday! Have a good one. Cake looks wicked :drool:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frandeman said:


> Is my birthday today so all kind of gains
> 
> 38 and you wish to look as good if you get there
> 
> And that's my birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 126393


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Frandeman said:


> Is my birthday today so all kind of gains [IMG alt="" data-emoticon=""]https://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/applications/core/interface/imageproxy/imageproxy.php?img=http://1.1.1.1/bmi/www.uk-muscle.co.uk/uploads/emoticons/default_biggrin.png&key=3d9b813e9a87eeafe9eb5315811d63098fc9b7e078435d33be7c3389b539a069[/IMG]
> 
> 38 and you wish to look as good if you get there
> 
> And that's my birthday cake
> 
> View attachment 126393


 happy birthday old man :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

Flipper said:


> Going on Sunday mate. But working Friday and Saturday night so I'll do my pictures either Friday or Saturday I think buddy.


 Awesome, I don't know about you mate but I'm more than ready for sun, sea, sand and a large pizza with a few beers


----------



## Flipper

BestBefore1989 said:


> Awesome, I don't know about you mate but I'm more than ready for sun, sea, sand and a large pizza with a few beers


 Absolutely mate more than ready. Had no booze all year. 137 days I think it is now. Can count on one hand my cheats also lol. Definitely ready mate.


----------



## CandleLitDesert

mrwright said:


> Better than my story of fu**ing my shoulder up last night
> 
> Must of moved funny while Sat on sofa an boom all kinds of ****ed


 So annoying isn't it


----------



## mrwright

CandleLitDesert said:


> So annoying isn't it


 Yeah! Had to work 1 armed for a day or so

Shoulders dodgy abit of a twinge in my back n knees/hips arnt feeling great

Nice week off the gym eating s**t then smash it on superdrol next week!


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Yeah! Had to work 1 armed for a day or so
> 
> Shoulders dodgy abit of a twinge in my back n knees/hips arnt feeling great
> 
> Nice week off the gym eating s**t then smash it on superdrol next week!


 Surely an excuse to smash the deca mate lol.


----------



## mrwright

Flipper said:


> Surely an excuse to smash the deca mate lol.


 Got some sat ready an waiting lol

Got a holiday to get out the way first

Few weeks on superdrol week on holiday then a full superdrol & test & deca cycle then Power PCT then be natty scum for a while lol


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

KFC penned in for Monday already :lol:


----------



## BestBefore1989

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> KFC penned in for Monday already :lol:


 Dam it, now I want KFC :drool:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

BestBefore1989 said:


> Dam it, now I want KFC :drool:


 Go and have a 20 piece tonight mate, you've earnt it :whistling:


----------



## BestBefore1989

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Go and have a 20 piece tonight mate, you've earnt it :whistling:


 Im now planning a stop at a drive in on the way to the airport on Saturday


----------



## Flipper

How we all doing today?

Did my cardio this morning by going out for a run. Cross trainer broke yesterday so will have to get a new one after my holiday.

Hitting the gym shortly for another full body workout. 2 more gym sessions left until holiday after today.

Have a good one.


----------



## mrwright

Not trained all week

Not slept properly all week

Ate s**t an not much protein all week

Fat takeaway tonight


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Not trained all week
> 
> Not slept properly all week
> 
> Ate s**t an not much protein all week
> 
> Fat takeaway tonight


 Talk dirty to me. What takeaway you having mate?


----------



## andyboro

Legs this morning, despite only having 2 hrs sleep thanks to a poorly little lad.

upped the cals this week.. Figured im not going to lean out enough to make a difference now so might as well try to look a bit fuller.

the switch in tren brands and esters seems to have had an impact too.... so all pretty good here


----------



## mrwright

Flipper said:


> Talk dirty to me. What takeaway you having mate?


 Chinese

Sweet an sour chicken balls

Egg fried rice

Chips

Cola

Prawn crackers


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Chinese
> 
> Sweet an sour chicken balls
> 
> Egg fried rice
> 
> Chips
> 
> Cola
> 
> Prawn crackers


 Nicely done brah slightly envious haha


----------



## mrwright

Flipper said:


> Nicely done brah slightly envious haha


 

Pic i took of the same thing a few weeks ago

Help everyone with that final push lol


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Pic i took of the same thing a few weeks ago
> 
> Help everyone with that final push lol


 ****er lol.


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Pic i took of the same thing a few weeks ago
> 
> Help everyone with that final push lol


 ****er lol.


----------



## Flipper

mrwright said:


> Pic i took of the same thing a few weeks ago
> 
> Help everyone with that final push lol


 ****er lol.


----------



## BestBefore1989

andyboro said:


> Legs this morning, despite only having 2 hrs sleep thanks to a poorly little lad.
> 
> upped the cals this week.. Figured im not going to lean out enough to make a difference now so might as well try to look a bit fuller.
> 
> the switch in tren brands and esters seems to have had an impact too.... so all pretty good here


 hope your Lad feels better soon mate


----------



## BestBefore1989

mrwright said:


> Pic i took of the same thing a few weeks ago
> 
> Help everyone with that final push lol


 and to think I was excited about the extra 250g of white potatoes I get to have with my Cod tonight. :crying:


----------



## BestBefore1989

mrwright said:


> Pic i took of the same thing a few weeks ago
> 
> Help everyone with that final push lol


 and to think I was excited about the extra 250g of white potatoes I get to have with my Cod tonight. :crying:


----------



## Peasnall

mrwright said:


> Pic i took of the same thing a few weeks ago
> 
> Help everyone with that final push lol


 Ah f**k you lol. I'm starving


----------



## CandleLitDesert

so when are people posting their last pictures up by Sunday or Monday


----------



## BestBefore1989

I just had meal 5 of 6 for today, the first in which I've added any real volume of carbs.

OMG you wouldn't believe how good plain boiled white potatoes can taste when you haven't had them for so long.

:lol: God only knows how good that chocolate bar I've got waiting for me Saturday afternoon is going to taste :drool:


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> I just had meal 5 of 6 for today, the first in which I've added any real volume of carbs.
> 
> OMG you wouldn't believe how good plain boiled white potatoes can taste when you haven't had them for so long.
> 
> :lol: God only knows how good that chocolate bar I've got waiting for me Saturday afternoon is going to taste :drool:


 I know this feeling! The other week before my comp I had some white potato that I mashed, with turkey and it was amazing! Same tonight and I can't wait!

Enjoy your chocolate!


----------



## Keeks

I'm going to have to post my end pics tomorrow as I get my first coat of tan tomorrow night so if I take them on Saturday, I'll be super tanned!


----------



## andyboro

Mine will be up Saturday


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> I'm going to have to post my end pics tomorrow as I get my first coat of tan tomorrow night so if I take them on Saturday, I'll be super tanned!


 Mine will be Saturday morning after my workout, well that's the plan.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Last few days I've eaten at refeed cals and still white as a milk bottle fml :lol:


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

CandleLitDesert said:


> so when are people posting their last pictures up by Sunday or Monday


 Saturday here


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Stay strong


----------



## Frandeman

2-3 days to go

Didn't see many pictures lately but it was fun to see everyone progress so far.... :thumb

Lattest of me..no bad but I will keep going for another 4 weeks as I f**k up too much partying and eating s**t...


----------



## Keeks

Right, here goes.....

Starting and end pics. Weight this morning is 111.1lbs down from 124.3lbs at the start of this 12 week challenge.

Start pics

















End pics

View attachment 126716










View attachment 126718


View attachment 126719


Show time tomorrow and can't wait but it's been a tough and brutal prep so I'm more than ready for a chill and some good food. Happy with how things have gone though!

Massive well done to everyone too, there's been some amazing transformations, enjoy the next phase after this comp!


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.....
> 
> Starting and end pics. Weight this morning is 111.1lbs down from 124.3lbs at the start of this 12 week challenge.
> 
> Start pics
> 
> View attachment 126714
> 
> 
> View attachment 126715
> 
> 
> End pics
> 
> View attachment 126716
> 
> 
> View attachment 126717
> 
> 
> View attachment 126718
> 
> 
> View attachment 126719
> 
> 
> Show time tomorrow and can't wait but it's been a tough and brutal prep so I'm more than ready for a chill and some good food. Happy with how things have gone though!
> 
> Massive well done to everyone too, there's been some amazing transformations, enjoy the next phase after this comp!


 Well Done, you look Fantastic, cant wait to see the pics of you all tanned up and on stage.

Good luck for Saturday, (not that I think you need any luck, its all your hard work thats going to pay off)


----------



## TIDALWAVE

Frandeman said:


> 2-3 days to go
> 
> Didn't see many pictures lately but it was fun to see everyone progress so far.... :thumb
> 
> *Lattest of me..no bad but I will keep going for another 4 *weeks as I f**k up too much partying and eating s**t...
> 
> View attachment 126706


 Good job on the English


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.....
> 
> Starting and end pics. Weight this morning is 111.1lbs down from 124.3lbs at the start of this 12 week challenge.
> 
> Start pics
> 
> View attachment 126714
> 
> 
> View attachment 126715
> 
> 
> End pics
> 
> View attachment 126716
> 
> 
> View attachment 126717
> 
> 
> View attachment 126718
> 
> 
> View attachment 126719
> 
> 
> Show time tomorrow and can't wait but it's been a tough and brutal prep so I'm more than ready for a chill and some good food. Happy with how things have gone though!
> 
> Massive well done to everyone too, there's been some amazing transformations, enjoy the next phase after this comp!


 Look at them striations

Awesome work


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Well Done, you look Fantastic, cant wait to see the pics of you all tanned up and on stage.
> 
> Good luck for Saturday, (not that I think you need any luck, its all your hard work thats going to pay off)


 Thank you.

And thank you again! We shall see, I know I've done what I can so the rest is down to the day.

Have a fab holiday too and enjoy the chill and some nice food, well deserved!


----------



## Keeks

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Look at them striations
> 
> Awesome work


 Thank you!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Keeks said:


> Thank you!


----------



## Frandeman

TIDALWAVE said:


> Good job on the English


 Good enough for the kitchen :whistling:


----------



## Frandeman

@Keeks tell them to send you the trophy home

The other girls don't have a chance to beat you :thumb


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.....
> 
> Starting and end pics. Weight this morning is 111.1lbs down from 124.3lbs at the start of this 12 week challenge.
> 
> Start pics
> 
> View attachment 126714
> 
> 
> View attachment 126715
> 
> 
> End pics
> 
> View attachment 126716
> 
> 
> View attachment 126717
> 
> 
> View attachment 126718
> 
> 
> View attachment 126719
> 
> 
> Show time tomorrow and can't wait but it's been a tough and brutal prep so I'm more than ready for a chill and some good food. Happy with how things have gone though!
> 
> Massive well done to everyone too, there's been some amazing transformations, enjoy the next phase after this comp!


 Looking great!

Good luck in your competition.


----------



## Peasnall

When's the deadline for posting pictures ?


----------



## ironman1985bcn

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.....
> 
> Starting and end pics. Weight this morning is 111.1lbs down from 124.3lbs at the start of this 12 week challenge.
> 
> Start pics
> 
> View attachment 126714
> 
> 
> View attachment 126715
> 
> 
> End pics
> 
> View attachment 126716
> 
> 
> View attachment 126717
> 
> 
> View attachment 126718
> 
> 
> View attachment 126719
> 
> 
> Show time tomorrow and can't wait but it's been a tough and brutal prep so I'm more than ready for a chill and some good food. Happy with how things have gone though!
> 
> Massive well done to everyone too, there's been some amazing transformations, enjoy the next phase after this comp!


 Dat A-S-S!!!

Looking flaming good girl!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Start:

View attachment 126785


End:

View attachment 126786


Lost over 17 lbs in the 12 weeks, bit further to go before getting on a very very very long bulk :thumb


----------



## Flipper

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Start:
> 
> View attachment 126785
> 
> 
> End:
> 
> View attachment 126786
> 
> 
> Lost over 17 lbs in the 12 weeks, bit further to go before getting on a very very very long bulk :thumb


 Good work there mate great changes and a good base to be adding some mass to now.


----------



## andyboro

Reet, here goes.. Still a bigger bit to go that I would have liked but pretty pleased. At least I look like ive visited a gym now (i think) lol

29lbs lossed overall. finished up 1lb short of what I'd aimed for.. wont lose any sleep over that though - the scales are starting to not matter as much now.

View attachment 126800


!

View attachment 126802


View attachment 126801


View attachment 126803


----------



## BestBefore1989

So my total weight loss over 12 week challenge it was 30.8lbs.


----------



## BestBefore1989

This morning's workout was fasted chest.

My normal warm up on the bike followed by

Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 x 25

Barbell Bench Press 4 x 25

Barbell Decline Bench Press 4 x 25

Barbell seated Press 3 X 15

Db side laterals 2 x 25

Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we will be going on holiday but she was busy packing so I convinced my kids to take photos after my workout

So here are my "After" pics.

View attachment 126805


View attachment 126806


View attachment 126807


View attachment 126808


View attachment 126809


View attachment 126810


View attachment 126811


----------



## Flipper

Final pics time for me.

Before



After



Before



After



Before



After





Before



After



Would have liked to have gone further but happy enough none the less, push on after my holiday and get better still. Weight difference in pics is around the 1 and a half stone mark.

Really enjoyed the competition, been good fun and lots of support from everyone, some epic transformations in here as well, everyone should be proud.


----------



## mcrewe123

Some wicked transformations so far! Well impressed with the hard work put in!


----------



## mcrewe123

So here goes mine.

starting weight 92kg, cut down to 82kg then carbed up and im around 85-85kg now. Learned alot about how important diet is and it isnt just about what drugs your taking. So im really happy with what iv got from this transformation.

still going to be lean bulking and followed by another cut to get the last bit of fat on. Pictures arent really very good but i have top 4 abs coming through which i have never had. Vascularity is coming through. Would liked to have put on more size but being my first time cutting it took me a while due to lack of willpower, so had to eventually abandon the cut else id of just been a skeleton, so il be trying to add some size without piling fat on now. Had alot of trial and error with things, but im happy with what iv got from this comp. so here it goes.

before:

View attachment 126860


View attachment 126861


View attachment 126863


View attachment 126864


12 weeks:

View attachment 126865


View attachment 126866


View attachment 126867


View attachment 126868


View attachment 126869


Skinny legs but just to show the vascularity, cant see it anywhere else because of the tattoos.

View attachment 126870


----------



## andyboro

mcrewe123 said:


> So here goes mine.
> 
> starting weight 92kg, cut down to 82kg then carbed up and im around 85-85kg now. Learned alot about how important diet is and it isnt just about what drugs your taking. So im really happy with what iv got from this transformation.
> 
> still going to be lean bulking and followed by another cut to get the last bit of fat on. Pictures arent really very good but i have top 4 abs coming through which i have never had. Vascularity is coming through. Would liked to have put on more size but being my first time cutting it took me a while due to lack of willpower, so had to eventually abandon the cut else id of just been a skeleton, so il be trying to add some size without piling fat on now. Had alot of trial and error with things, but im happy with what iv got from this comp. so here it goes.
> 
> before:
> 
> View attachment 126860
> 
> 
> View attachment 126861
> 
> 
> View attachment 126863
> 
> 
> View attachment 126864
> 
> 
> 12 weeks:
> 
> View attachment 126865
> 
> 
> View attachment 126866
> 
> 
> View attachment 126867
> 
> 
> View attachment 126868
> 
> 
> View attachment 126869
> 
> 
> Skinny legs but just to show the vascularity, cant see it anywhere else because of the tattoos.
> 
> View attachment 126870


 Tatts do make it tough to see but the gut - pec ratio looks to have shifted massively! Good Job!


----------



## mcrewe123

andyboro said:


> Tatts do make it tough to see but the gut - pec ratio looks to have shifted massively! Good Job!


 Yeah it does mate, photos dont really give the full image, looking at myself properly i look very different to the pics because you can see definition etc.


----------



## RexEverthing

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning's workout was fasted chest.
> 
> My normal warm up on the bike followed by
> 
> Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Decline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell seated Press 3 X 15
> 
> Db side laterals 2 x 25
> 
> Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we will be going on holiday but she was busy packing so I convinced my kids to take photos after my workout
> 
> So here are my "After" pics.
> 
> View attachment 126805
> 
> 
> View attachment 126806
> 
> 
> View attachment 126807
> 
> 
> View attachment 126808
> 
> 
> View attachment 126809
> 
> 
> View attachment 126810
> 
> 
> View attachment 126811


 Ridiculously good work mate!!!!

EDIT - what was your diet like throughout? Gear?


----------



## RexEverthing

Fuuuuuuuuuuuuucking hell boys and girls!!! Well done everyone! This is making me miss training even more than I was already. Some amazing transformations going on here. Inspirational shizz.


----------



## mcrewe123

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning's workout was fasted chest.
> 
> My normal warm up on the bike followed by
> 
> Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Decline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell seated Press 3 X 15
> 
> Db side laterals 2 x 25
> 
> Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we will be going on holiday but she was busy packing so I convinced my kids to take photos after my workout
> 
> So here are my "After" pics.
> 
> View attachment 126805
> 
> 
> View attachment 126806
> 
> 
> View attachment 126807
> 
> 
> View attachment 126808
> 
> 
> View attachment 126809
> 
> 
> View attachment 126810
> 
> 
> View attachment 126811


 Fvcking hell mate! Mad transformation! Definitely gonna be hard to top that


----------



## aseeby19

looking great dude, keep dieting


----------



## Peasnall

Whens the deadline time @FelonE


----------



## Flipper

aseeby19 said:


> looking great dude, keep dieting


 Cheers mate appreciate it. Holiday time and then push the diet again to get leaner is the plan.


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Peasnall said:


> Whens the deadline time @FelonE


 Tomorrow I think buddy


----------



## Peasnall

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Tomorrow I think buddy


 Cheers mate


----------



## UK2USA

andyboro said:


> Reet, here goes.. Still a bigger bit to go that I would have liked but pretty pleased. At least I look like ive visited a gym now (i think) lol
> 
> 29lbs lossed overall. finished up 1lb short of what I'd aimed for.. wont lose any sleep over that though - the scales are starting to not matter as much now.
> 
> View attachment 126800
> 
> 
> !
> 
> View attachment 126802
> 
> 
> View attachment 126801
> 
> 
> View attachment 126803


 Great work mate, you even look younger!


----------



## UK2USA

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning's workout was fasted chest.
> 
> My normal warm up on the bike followed by
> 
> Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Decline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell seated Press 3 X 15
> 
> Db side laterals 2 x 25
> 
> Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we will be going on holiday but she was busy packing so I convinced my kids to take photos after my workout
> 
> So here are my "After" pics.
> 
> View attachment 126805
> 
> 
> View attachment 126806
> 
> 
> View attachment 126807
> 
> 
> View attachment 126808
> 
> 
> View attachment 126809
> 
> 
> View attachment 126810
> 
> 
> View attachment 126811


 Outstanding buddy!


----------



## Frandeman

Good work everybody so far :thumb

@BestBefore1989 looking great mate ...amazing transformation


----------



## Peasnall

Brilliant work @BestBefore1989


----------



## andyboro

UK2USA said:


> Great work mate, you even look younger!


 Thanks man, not missing the fat face one little bit! lol


----------



## FelonE1

Great work guys.

Tomorrow is the deadline so after pics to be put up and I'll arrange the before and after pics and put it to the ukm family for the votes.


----------



## andyboro

FelonE said:


> Great work guys.
> 
> Tomorrow is the deadline so after pics to be put up and I'll arrange the before and after pics and put it to the ukm family for the votes.


 Are the side by side ones OK. . I can get the Mrs to send me the originals if that's better?


----------



## FelonE1

andyboro said:


> Are the side by side ones OK. . I can get the Mrs to send me the originals if that's better?


 Yeah they're fine


----------



## BLUE(UK)

I'm waiting to vote.


----------



## Peasnall

Not the best pictures, pretty dissapointed with them but anyway, lost 16 lbs in total and 4 inch off the waist, strength has gone up which is good.

Learnt a lot during my first cut, could of lost alot more tbh, was going good until 5 weeks in and got laid of work so was sat at home all day and the temptation to snack got too much, back to work monday though so hopfully get back into a routine and carry on cutting.

Plans now are to carry on cutting till i see abs, something that seems to be the last thing to show for me, i have veins showing at the bottom of my abs but no visible upper abs lol, then il lean bulk until next summer.


----------



## mrwright

Cracking changes from everyone!

Particularly @andyboro look leaner and bigger!

And @BestBefore1989 even if that before pic is using the old slouch over breathing out etc lol

Will take some later an pop mine up

What do the winners get again?


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

mrwright said:


> Cracking changes from everyone!
> 
> Particularly @andyboro look leaner and bigger!
> 
> And @BestBefore1989 even if that before pic is using the old slouch over breathing out etc lol
> 
> Will take some later an pop mine up
> 
> What do the winners get again?


 A night with @MissMartinez


----------



## mrwright

MissMartinez said:


> I've already picked the winner then lol!


 I'm flattered but I'm taken sorry.


----------



## Kid Billy

Just started training again in a very long time, 4 stone over weight at the minute and feel like s**t, looking at these finishing pics is giving me loads of motivation for what can be achieved in 12 weeks.

well done all involved


----------



## andyboro

Kid Billy said:


> Just started training again in a very long time, 4 stone over weight at the minute and feel like s**t, looking at these finishing pics is giving me loads of motivation for what can be achieved in 12 weeks.
> 
> well done all involved


 These 12 weeks were the easy part tbh mate... I've dropped 4st overall and the first 2st was the hardest by a country mile!


----------



## Kid Billy

andyboro said:


> These 12 weeks were the easy part tbh mate... I've dropped 4st overall and the first 2st was the hardest by a country mile!


 what did you start at mate?


----------



## andyboro

Kid Billy said:


> what did you start at mate?


 17st10 I think it was, down to 13st8 in the pic on here. It took me 18 months overall.

It's worth taking the slower path too tbh, at least for the main part so that you can learn how to eat to keep it afterwards.


----------



## Kid Billy

andyboro said:


> 17st10 I think it was, down to 13st8 in the pic on here. It took me 18 months overall.
> 
> It's worth taking the slower path too tbh, at least for the main part so that you can learn how to eat to keep it afterwards.


 Did you use gear mate? do you have a journal i can look through?


----------



## Gary29

f**k is this the final week then? Thought we had another week haha! s**t, on the piss two nights in a row wasn't such a great idea then, will post hangover pics in a bit then if this is judgement day.

Just had a look through some of the others, some big efforts gone in, well done all.


----------



## andyboro

Kid Billy said:


> Did you use gear mate? do you have a journal i can look through?


 I did, long low dose test to assist with recomposition in the early days then more for the last few months.

Didn't keep a journal up in afraid.. I tried a couple of times but I get bored lol.. everything is logged in my phone so it's not of much value to me.


----------



## Kid Billy

andyboro said:


> I did, long low dose test to assist with recomposition in the early days then more for the last few months.
> 
> Didn't keep a journal up in afraid.. I tried a couple of times but I get bored lol.. everything is logged in my phone so it's not of much value to me.


 what was your BF% at the start then? I considered it but i'm at least 25% BF so would be no good for me


----------



## andyboro

Kid Billy said:


> what was your BF% at the start then? I considered it but i'm at least 25% BF so would be no good for me


 Dunno mate, moobs and a muffin top though lol.


----------



## Kid Billy

andyboro said:


> Dunno mate, moobs and a muffin top though lol.


 :lol:

so (no offence) quite big then, I always thought test was no good with a high BF?


----------



## andyboro

Kid Billy said:


> :lol:
> 
> so (no offence) quite big then, I always thought test was no good with a high BF?


 We're gonna get wronged for taking this thread OT in a minute, I'll pm you lol.


----------



## Kid Billy

andyboro said:


> We're gonna get wronged for taking this thread OT in a minute, I'll pm you lol.


 :lol: s**t i didnt think of that

cheers mate


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

MissMartinez said:


> I've already picked the winner then lol!


 Bignath and Omen are now chomping :lol:


----------



## Flaxmans

Starting pics First 4 end of challenge pics last 4


----------



## mrwright

START



END


----------



## Frandeman

No bad @mrwright :thumb


----------



## mcrewe123

mrwright said:


> START
> 
> 
> 
> END


 Fair play mate, good transformation! Whats your plans from now?


----------



## mrwright

mcrewe123 said:


> Fair play mate, good transformation! Whats your plans from now?


 GAINS

started upping my kcals close to 4000 now an just starting some superdrol

So 3 or 4 weeks on superdrol few weeks off then 10 weeks test deca superdrol winny n basically use up everything ive got left then Power PCT an become natty scum lol


----------



## aseeby19

@mrwright amazing transformation !


----------



## Nu-Labz

Not living in the same house as I was when I started. I did originally do a cut but 10 weeks in f**ked it off and decided to gain. This is from today. Still miles better than me 12 weeks ago in my sexy thong haha went down to 85kg now I'm at 90kg before food in the morning. My face got prettier over the 12 weeks too so decided to show it haha

View attachment 126959


View attachment 126960


View attachment 126961


View attachment 126962


----------



## Abc987

Nu-Labz said:


> Not living in the same house as I was when I started. I did originally do a cut but 10 weeks in f**ked it off and decided to gain. This is from today. Still miles better than me 12 weeks ago in my sexy thong haha went down to 85kg now I'm at 90kg before food in the morning. My face got prettier over the 12 weeks too so decided to show it haha
> 
> View attachment 126959
> 
> 
> View attachment 126960
> 
> 
> View attachment 126961
> 
> 
> View attachment 126962


 Smashed it mate. What you been running and how much?


----------



## Nu-Labz

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning's workout was fasted chest.
> 
> My normal warm up on the bike followed by
> 
> Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Decline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell seated Press 3 X 15
> 
> Db side laterals 2 x 25
> 
> Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we will be going on holiday but she was busy packing so I convinced my kids to take photos after my workout
> 
> So here are my "After" pics.
> 
> View attachment 126805
> 
> 
> View attachment 126806
> 
> 
> View attachment 126807
> 
> 
> View attachment 126808
> 
> 
> View attachment 126809
> 
> 
> View attachment 126810
> 
> 
> View attachment 126811


 Wow mate done fantastic. That's some serious change there


----------



## zyphy

BestBefore1989 said:


> This morning's workout was fasted chest.
> 
> My normal warm up on the bike followed by
> 
> Barbell Incline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell Decline Bench Press 4 x 25
> 
> Barbell seated Press 3 X 15
> 
> Db side laterals 2 x 25
> 
> Thankfully my wife is feeling better so we will be going on holiday but she was busy packing so I convinced my kids to take photos after my workout
> 
> So here are my "After" pics.
> 
> View attachment 126805
> 
> 
> View attachment 126806
> 
> 
> View attachment 126807
> 
> 
> View attachment 126808
> 
> 
> View attachment 126809
> 
> 
> View attachment 126810
> 
> 
> View attachment 126811


 great job fella


----------



## Nu-Labz

Abc987 said:


> Smashed it mate. What you been running and how much?


 Did tren masteron test prop with hgh amd anavar and t3 and was taking in about 2-2200 cals for 10 weeks while on cut but recently moved to test e mast e and deca still with hgh and anavar though and I'm on 5500 Cals for the last 2 weeks. Decided to compete early next year so need to pack on some good size but don't wanna pack it on and look like I did before haha


----------



## Frandeman

8 kg less but I look bigger wtf

View attachment 126969


View attachment 126970


----------



## A1243R

Frandeman said:


> 8 kg less but I look bigger wtf
> 
> View attachment 126969
> 
> 
> View attachment 126970


 Lookin good fella but..... Do you train legs?


----------



## andyboro

Frandeman said:


> 8 kg less but I look bigger wtf
> 
> View attachment 126969
> 
> 
> View attachment 126970


 probably the most **** thing I've ever said but you're condition is pretty much where I want to be... good job!


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Frandeman said:


> 8 kg less but I look bigger wtf
> 
> View attachment 126969
> 
> 
> View attachment 126970


 Mirin aesthetics :thumb


----------



## Frandeman

MissMartinez said:


> Those pants @Frandeman
> 
> you look nervous clenching your hands!!!


 Bought one size too small for packing lol


----------



## CandleLitDesert

Late pics, just made it!

8kg down been fun for my first propa cut

































Start

























Whenever i bulk up again going to take it waaaay slower this cutting Mlarky is hard!


----------



## aseeby19

@CandleLitDesert great work bud , keep cutting .


----------



## Peasnall

Really annoyed with my after pis now. Show no definition or anything. These 3 show things a lot better not that i was in with a chance. So amazing transformations in here


----------



## CandleLitDesert

aseeby19 said:


> @CandleLitDesert great work bud , keep cutting .


 Cheers bud gonna do another 4 weeks and see where I am beginning of July


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

Peasnall said:


> Really annoyed with my after pis now. Show no definition or anything. These 3 show things a lot better not that i was in with a chance. So amazing transformations in here
> 
> View attachment 126990
> 
> 
> View attachment 126991
> 
> 
> View attachment 126993


 Dat nip again


----------



## Peasnall

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Dat nip again


 Haha you like that don't you


----------



## Goranchero

104,5kg

Think I will extend my cycle for another 4 weeks, seven more to go until i hit the Black Sea.

View attachment 1.JPG


View attachment 2.JPG


View attachment 3.JPG


View attachment 4.JPG


----------



## Frandeman

Where are the pictures boys???


----------



## Goranchero

Frandeman said:


> Where are the pictures boys???


 @Keeks already won, they gave up.


----------



## anaboliclove

Nu-Labz said:


> Not living in the same house as I was when I started. I did originally do a cut but 10 weeks in f**ked it off and decided to gain. This is from today. Still miles better than me 12 weeks ago in my sexy thong haha went down to 85kg now I'm at 90kg before food in the morning. My face got prettier over the 12 weeks too so decided to show it haha
> 
> View attachment 126959
> 
> 
> View attachment 126960
> 
> 
> View attachment 126961
> 
> 
> View attachment 126962


 Fcukin ell mate! Fair play


----------



## Frandeman

Goranchero said:


> @Keeks already won, they gave up.


 She's done amazingly

You got leaner too mate

I'm going to do 4 more weeks as I'm feeling fat lol


----------



## andyboro

Frandeman said:


> She's done amazingly
> 
> You got leaner too mate
> 
> I'm going to do 4 more weeks as I'm feeling fat lol


 6 more for me i think.. and will still feel fat! lol


----------



## Frandeman

andyboro said:


> 6 more for me i think.. and will still feel fat! lol


 My diet was shocking mate.... still look better than most nattys LOL

I want to do 4 strict weeks now to see my fu**ing abs


----------



## anaboliclove

Keeks said:


> Right, here goes.....
> 
> Starting and end pics. Weight this morning is 111.1lbs down from 124.3lbs at the start of this 12 week challenge.
> 
> Start pics
> 
> View attachment 126714
> 
> 
> View attachment 126715
> 
> 
> End pics
> 
> View attachment 126716
> 
> 
> View attachment 126717
> 
> 
> View attachment 126718
> 
> 
> View attachment 126719
> 
> 
> Show time tomorrow and can't wait but it's been a tough and brutal prep so I'm more than ready for a chill and some good food. Happy with how things have gone though!
> 
> Massive well done to everyone too, there's been some amazing transformations, enjoy the next phase after this comp!


 Just WOW.


----------



## anaboliclove

Fair play to @FelonE for starting this off!! I'm blown away by some of the participants "transformations"

great idea mate


----------



## Keeks

Goranchero said:


> @Keeks already won, they gave up.


 Ha ha, no there's some wicked transformations. My money's on Bestbefore although there's quite a few more that I'd bet on too.



anaboliclove said:


> Just WOW.


 Ahh cheers!


----------



## Keeks

anaboliclove said:


> Fair play to @FelonE for starting this off!! I'm blown away by some of the participants "transformations"
> 
> great idea mate


 Second this! Great idea!

And a massive well done to everyone, some awesome transformations!


----------



## Goranchero

Keeks said:


> Ha ha, no there's some wicked transformations. My money's on Bestbefore although there's quite a few more that I'd bet on too.


 I am absolutely impressed by your results, supernatural physique.


----------



## Keeks

Goranchero said:


> I am absolutely impressed by your results, supernatural physique.


 Ahh thank you, much appreciated!

And sorry For Pic Whoring But here's a few pics from this weekends comp. I won my class and got an invite to the Brits this weekend, so happy!


----------



## Frandeman

Keep them coming @Keeks

We don't mind :whistling:


----------



## anaboliclove

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, much appreciated!
> 
> And sorry For Pic Whoring But here's a few pics from this weekends comp. I won my class and got an invite to the Brits this weekend, so happy!
> View attachment 127079
> 
> 
> View attachment 127076
> 
> 
> View attachment 127077
> 
> 
> View attachment 127078


 I heard you bossed it too.

Well done. And hope you can keep that condition for this wkend ok.


----------



## Keeks

Frandeman said:


> Keep them coming @Keeks
> 
> We don't mind :whistling:


 Ha ha, well in that case I will! :lol:



anaboliclove said:


> I heard you bossed it too.
> 
> Well done. And hope you can keep that condition for this wkend ok.


 Ahh thank you. Yeah fingers crossed I come in well again at weekend, we'll see but I'm hoping so.


----------



## nitrogen

Impressive transformations. My strongest transformation is from going to the gym every now again to going on regular basis. Got stronger and fitter.


----------



## FelonE1

Been a bit busy but today I will sort the pics out and put them in a thread for the voting.

All done well regardless of the votes.....well done


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Been a bit busy but today I will sort the pics out and put them in a thread for the voting.
> 
> All done well regardless of the votes.....well done


 Gotta say well done for the idea of putting this thread together been am absolute success for everyone involved. Great idea not tryna score cheap points or anything (vote for me ) haha


----------



## andyboro

I agree - its been good motivation to crack on! If its on again next year then i'll be in for sure.

right now I'll just be happy to not come last lol.


----------



## FelonE1

Right just had a look through and it's a nightmare trying to see who's put pics up and who hasn't so if everyone who stuck it out and has before and after pics please inbox me them,then I'll get this moving.

Cheers boys & girls


----------



## FuqOutDaWhey

FelonE said:


> Right just had a look through and it's a nightmare trying to see who's put pics up and who hasn't so if everyone who stuck it out and has before and after pics please inbox me them,then I'll get this moving.
> 
> Cheers boys & girls


 Kinky bastard


----------



## FelonE1

FuqOutDaWhey said:


> Kinky bastard


 One of the perks lol


----------



## BLUE(UK)

FelonE said:


> One of the perks lol


 Will you start a new thread with a poll and pictures etc?


----------



## BestBefore1989

Keeks said:


> Ahh thank you, much appreciated!
> 
> And sorry For Pic Whoring But here's a few pics from this weekends comp. I won my class and got an invite to the Brits this weekend, so happy!
> View attachment 127079
> 
> 
> View attachment 127076
> 
> 
> View attachment 127077
> 
> 
> View attachment 127078


 Sat in a bar with free WiFi on my holiday so had to have a quick look in. Fantastic result well done!


----------



## Keeks

BestBefore1989 said:


> Sat in a bar with free WiFi on my holiday so had to have a quick look in. Fantastic result well done!


 Ahh thanks again. And fantastic transformation yourself, massive well done, changes are incredible!

Enjoy your holiday!


----------



## FelonE1

BLUE(UK) said:


> Will you start a new thread with a poll and pictures etc?


 Yeah


----------



## Nu-Labz

FelonE said:


> Yeah


 When will that thread be up can u let us know. Cheers


----------



## ILLBehaviour

some good transformations, too many to go through so will be interesting to see the results thread with all the before and after photos. well done guys.


----------



## mrwright

So where do i collect my prize?


----------



## FelonE1

ILLBehaviour said:


> some good transformations, too many to go through so will be interesting to see the results thread with all the before and after photos. well done guys.


 soon as everyone has inboxed me their pics mate. As it stands that's about 5 people.


----------



## BestBefore1989

FelonE said:


> soon as everyone has inboxed me their pics mate. As it stands that's about 5 people.


 Mate I did e-mail you. I'm on holiday and can't send you my before pictures. For some reason even though I downloaded then from my first post to my phone I can't attach them. They are on the second post of this thread and they are the second set of photos. Here are my finish photos again
























View attachment back.JPG














Please find my start photos and include me in the judging. I worked my arse off at this challenge, I'd hate to not be included in the voting because I'm on holiday and can't access the before pictures again.


----------



## FelonE1

BestBefore1989 said:


> Mate I did e-mail you. I'm on holiday and can't send you my before pictures. For some reason even though I downloaded then from my first post to my phone I can't attach them. They are on the second post of this thread and they are the second set of photos. Here are my finish photos again
> View attachment 126805
> View attachment 126806
> View attachment 126807
> View attachment 126808
> View attachment 126809
> View attachment 126810
> View attachment 126811
> 
> 
> Please find my start photos and include me in the judging. I worked my arse off at this challenge, I'd hate to not be included in the voting because I'm on holiday and can't access the before pictures again.


 Don't worry mate,you're pics are ok


----------



## mrwright

FelonE said:


> soon as everyone has inboxed me their pics mate. As it stands that's about 5 people.


 Need to tag people so they know

I'll try an do mine later today

Ill send a Special dick pic just for you too


----------



## Frandeman

@FelonE where are the pictures you lazy f**k ?

I think I done a alright after 4 weeks bender LOL


----------



## FelonE1

Frandeman said:


> @FelonE where are the pictures you lazy f**k ?
> 
> I think I done a alright after 4 weeks bender LOL


 Just having a little nap....do it when I wake up


----------



## Frandeman

FelonE said:


> Just having a little nap....do it when I wake up


 Having a wank you mean ? :whistling:


----------

